# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مسائل وجوابات متفرقة في النحو واللغة

## أبو مالك العوضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه أسئلة متفرقة وفوائد متناثرة، كانت تأتيني من الإخوة في أثناء التباحث عرضا، فأحببت أن أجمعها في مكان واحد لتعم الفائدة
وأسأل الله الإعانة والتوفيق، ولا تحرمونا من فوائدكم واستدراكاتكم وتعليقاتكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا

السؤال
هل يصح لغة أن يقال ( في ذات الله)

الجواب
نعم، يصح ذلك، وهو معروف في أشعار الصحابة
قال خبيب بن عدي:
فلست أبالي حين أُقتل مسلماً ................... على أي جنب كان في الله مصرعي
وذلك في ذات الإله وإن يشأ ..................... يبارك على أوصال شلو ممزع
وقال حسان بن ثابت:
يا عَينُ فَاِبكي رَسولَ اللَهِ إِذ ذُكِرَت .................. ذاتُ الإِلَهِ فَنِعمَ القائِمُ الوالي
وقال كعب بن زهير:
وَإِنَّ اِغتِرابي في البِلادِ وَجَفوَتي .................. وَشَتمِيَ في ذاتِ الإِلَهِ قَليلُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يقال (رسائل خمس) أو (رسائل خمسة)

الجواب:
العدد إذا تأخر جاز فيه الأمران احتجاجا بقول الشاعر:
وقائع في مضر تسعة .............. وفي وائل كانت العاشرة
موضع الشاهد قوله (تسعة) مع أن الموصوف (وقائع) مؤنث

قال الشيخ محيي الدين عبد الحميد في حاشية الإنصاف:
"… وفي هذه الحال يتنازعك أصلان: أحدهما اصل العدد ومعدوده الذي بينّاه، وثانيهما أصل النعت ومنعوته وهذا يستلزم تأنيث النعت إذا كان منعوته مؤنثاً، وتذكير النعت إذا كان منعوته مذكراً وأنت بالخيار بين أن تستجيب لي الأصلين، نعني أنه يجوز لك أن تراعي قاعدة العدد والمعدود فتذكّر اسم العدد مع المعدود المؤنث فتقول: الرجال العشرة. ويجوز لك أن تراعي قاعدة النعت مع منعوته فتذكّر اسم العدد مع المنعوت المذكر فتقول: الرجال العشر، وتؤنث مع المؤنث فتقول: النساء العشرة. وعلى هذا يكون قول الشاعر:
............. وقائع في مضر تسعة ..................
قد جاء على أحد الطريقين الجائزين له، وهو طريق النعت مع منعوته". 

قلت: وبعض أهل العلم حمل (تسعة) في قول الشاعر على التضمين، وذلك أن الوقائع بمعنى الأيام وهي مذكرة فيجيء العدد مؤنثا على المهيع.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يقال الرابعة عشر أو الرابعة عشرة؟

الجواب:
يقال في المذكر الرابع عشر، وفي المؤنث الرابعة عشرة، قال الرضي في شرح الكافية:
(( واعلم أن حكم فاعل المذكور ..... حكم سائر أسماء الفاعلين في التذكير والتأنيث، فتقول في المؤنث: الثانية والثالثة والرابعة إلى العاشرة، وكذا في جميع المراتب من المركب والمعطوف، نحو: الثالثة عشرة، والثالثة والعشرون، تؤنث الاسمين في المركب، للمؤنث، كما تذكرهما للمذكر، نحو: الثالث عشر، وإنما ذكروا الاسمين لأنه اسم لواحد مذكر، فلا معنى للتأنيث فيه، بخلاف ثلاثة عشر رجلا، فإنه للجماعة ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما مسوغات الابتداء بالنكرة؟

الجواب:
قد أكثر أهل العلم في الكلام على مسوغات النكرة، وقد أوصلها بعضهم لثلاثين، ونظمها العلامة تاج الدين ابن مكتوم القيسي، فقال [كما في الأشباه والنظائر للسيوطي]:
إذا ما جعـلت الإسـم مبتـدءا فقل .................... بتـعريـفـه إلا مـواضـع نـكـرا
بـها وهي إن عدت ثـلاثون بعـدها .................... ثلاثـتـها فـاحفـظ لـكي تتمهرا
ومـرجعها لاثـنين منها فـقل هـما .................... خصـوص وتعـمـيم أفـاد وأثـرا
فأولها الموصوف والوصـف والـذي .................... عـن النـفي واستـفهامه قـد تأخرا
كذاك اسم الاستفهام والشرط والذي .................... أضيـف ومـا قد عم أو جا منـكرا
كـقـولك دينـار لـدي لقـائـل .................... أعنـدك ديـنار فـكن متـبصـرا
كذا كـم لإخـبار ومـا ليس قـابلا .................... لأل وكذا ما كان في الحصر قد جرا
ومـا جا دعـاء أو غدا عـاملا ومـا .................... لـه سـوغ التـفصيل أن يتـنكرا
وما بعد واو الـحـال جاء وفـا الجزا .................... ولـولا وما كالفعل أو جا مصـغرا
ومـا إن يتـلو في جـواب الذي نفى .................... وما كـان معـطوفا عـلى ما تنكرا
وسـاغ ومخصـوصا غدا وجواب ذي .................... سـؤال بأم والـهمز فاخبر لتخـبرا
ومـا قـدمت أخبـاره وهي جـملة .................... وما نـحـو ما أسخـاه في القر بالقرا
كـذا ما ولـي لام ابتـداء وما غدا .................... عن الظـرف والمـجرور أيـضا مؤخرا
ومـا كان في مـعنى التعجب أو تـلا .................... إذا لِفُجَاةٍ فاحـوها تـحوِ جـوهـرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما جذر ( رمان )، أهو ( رمم ) أم ( رمن ) ؟

الجواب:
ذهب الخليل بن أحمد إلى أن الألف والنون فيه زائدتان، فوزنه على (فُعلان)؛ قال: نحمله على الأكثر والأكثر زيادة الألف والنون.
وذهب الأخفش إلى أن نونه أصلية، فوزنه على (فُعَّال): قال: فُعال أكثر من فعلان.
قلت: اتفقا في القاعدة، وهي الحمل على الأكثر، ولكن اختلفا في الأكثر
ومعرفة الأكثر تستلزم التتبع والاستقراء لكلام العرب، وقد أجمع العارفون بكلام العرب على أن الخليل بن أحمد من أعلم الناس بكلام العرب وأوسعها تتبعا واستقراء.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
كيف يعرب الفعل السالم في الأمر، كقولنا: ضُم، وخُط، ونحو ذلك

الجواب:
قال ابن عقيل عن الفعل الأمر الثلاثي:
(( إذا أسند إلى الضمير المستتر جاز فيه الأمران الإدغام والفك والفك أكثر استعمالا وهو لغة أهل الحجاز قال الله تعالى { واغضض من صوتك }
 وسائر العرب على الإدغام ولكنهم اختلفوا في تحريك الآخر:
- فلغة أهل نجد فتحُه قصدا إلى التخفيف ولأن الفتح أخو السكون المنقول عنه وتشبيها له بنحو أين وكيف مما بني على الفتح وقبله حرف ساكن فهم يقولون غُضَّ وظِلَّ وخَفَّ 
- ولغة بني أسد كأهل نجد إلا أن يقع بعد الفعل حرف ساكن فإن وقع بعده ساكن كسروا آخر الفعل فيقولون غُضَّ طرفك وغضِّ الطرف 
- ولغة بني كعب الكسر مطلقا فيقولون غُضِّ طرفك وغُضَّ الطرف 
- ومن العرب من يحرك الآخر بحركة الأول فيقولون غُضُّ وخِفِّ وظَلَّ  ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما معنى كلمة ( محايد )، وما مادتها الأصلية في المعجم؟

الجواب:
في لسان العرب: حايده محايدة: جانبه 
وفي تاج العروس: حايَدَهُ مُحَايَدَةً وحِياداً بالكسر: جانَبَهُ
وفي أَساس البلاغة: حايده: مالَ عنه

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
كيف تبني (جزاك) للمجهول؟ جزيت أو جوزيت؟

الجواب:
فالفعل (جزى) ثلاثي، والمبني للمجهول منه (جُزِي)، فتقول: جزيت
أما الفعل (جَازَى) الرباعي، فالمبني للمجهول منه (جُوزِيَ)، فتقول: جوزيت
وهذا الأمر قياس مطرد في كتب الصرف فلا يحتاج لمراجع
فلو فتحت أي كتاب في الصرف لوجدت فيه نحوا من ذلك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يقال (الديوان الملكي) بفتح اللام أو بكسرها؟ وما الفرق بين النسبة إلى (ملَك) و(ملِك)؟

الجواب:
الصواب فتح اللام في الحالين، فالنسبة إلى (ملَك) بفتح اللام بلا إشكال.
والنسبة إلى (ملِك) بكسر اللام هي (ملَكي) بفتح اللام، كما قال العرب: (إبَلي) بفتح الباء نسبة للإبل بكسرها استيحاشا لتوالي الكسرات، وكما قالوا: (نَمَري) في النسبة إلى (نَمِر)، وهذا قياس مطرد في كلام العرب في هذا ونحوه.

قال السيوطي في الهمع:
(( إذا نسبت إلى فَعِل بفتح الفاء وكسر العين ... فتحت العين كنمر ونمري
وقال أبو حيان: ولا أعلم خلافا في وجوب فتح العين في نحو نمر وإبل ودئل إلا ما ذكره طاهر القزويني في مقدمة له أن ذلك على جهة الجواز وأنه يجوز فيه الوجهان.
وقد تفتح العين المكسورة من الرباعي كتغلِب وتغلَبي ويثرب ويثرَبي ومشرق ومغرب ومشرَقي ومغرَبي.
وقد اختلف في قياس ذلك على قولين: أحدهما وهو مذهب الخليل وسيبويه أنه شاذ يحفظ ما ورد منه ولا يقاس عليه.
والثاني أنه مطرد ينقاس وعزي إلى المبرد وابن السراج والرماني والفارسي والصيمري وجماعة .... )) إلخ.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يجوز أن يتسمى الذكور بـ(تيمية)، أو هي مؤنثة لدخول تاء التأنيث عليها؟

الجواب:
الأصل في دخول التاء على الاسم أن تكون للتفريق بين المذكر والمؤنث، وخصوصا في المنسوب، و(تَيْم) قبيلة، والنسب إليها (تيمي) في المذكر و(تيمية) في المؤنث، وهو قياس مطرد في القياس للأماكن والبلدان كـ(مغربي) و(سعودي) و(مصري) ... إلخ. ولا يقال (مغربية) ولا (سعودية) ولا (مصرية) ويراد بها المذكر فيما أعلم.

وقد تدخل التاء للتفريق بين الواحد والجمع فتشمل المذكر والمؤنث، وذلك مثل (نملة) و(نحلة) و(نخلة) ... إلخ، فالتاء هنا يقول العلماء إنها للإفراد لأنها تفرق بين الواحد وجمعه، فإذا حذفت التاء عادت الكلمة جمعا.

وقد تدخل التاء في الوصف المذكر للمبالغة كقولهم فلان علامة وفهامة ونسابة ورحالة ... إلخ

وقد تدخل التاء على بعض الأعلام المذكرة مثل (طلحة) و(عقبة) و(عروة) ... إلخ.
وهذا يكون بنقل الاسم من معناه اللغوي إلى العلمية، فالطلحة في اللغة هي الموزة، وبها سمي الرجل، وهكذا في باقي الأسماء.

وقد تدخل التاء لمعاني أخر كالقطعة من الشيء وذلك نحو قولهم: الجبنة قطعة من الجبن.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يقال (مارِيَة) بتخفيف الياء أو (ماريّة) بتشديدها

الجواب:
الصواب في الاسم أن يكون بالتخفيف، وفي الصفة أن تكون بالتشديد
قال حسان بن ثابت:
أولاد جفنة حول قبر أبيهم ............. قبر ابن مارِيَةَ الكريم المفضل
وقال الحارث بن حلزة:
فهلا سعيت لصلح الصديق ........... كسعي ابن مارِيَةَ الأقصمِ
وقال الحافظ في مقدمة الفتح: (قوله: كنيسة يقال لها ’مارِيَة‘: بتخفيف الياء، وهو نظير اسم سرية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)..
وفي لسان العرب: امرأة مارِيَّة بيضاءُ بَرَّاقَة، وماريّة بالتشديد: هي القطاة الملساء
وقال ابن أحمر:
كأنها بنقا العزاف طاوية .......... لما انطوى بطنها واخروط السفرُ
مارِيَّة لؤلؤان اللون أودها .......... طل وبنّس عنها فرقدٌ خصرُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يوجد اسم آخره حرف العلة الواو ؟

الجواب:
نص العلماء على أنه لا يوجد في كلام العرب كلمة آخرها واو مضموم ما قبلها.
قال ابن عقيل:
(( الاسم لا يكون في آخره واو قبلها ضمة.
نعم إن كان مبنيا وجد ذلك فيه نحو هو ولم يوجد ذلك في المعرب إلا في الأسماء الستة في حالة الرفع نحو جاء أبوه وأجاز ذلك الكوفيون في موضعين آخرين أحدهما ما سمي به من الفعل نحو يدعو ويغزو والثاني ما كان أعجميا نحو سمندو وقمندو ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
لماذا تظهر الحركة الإعرابية على حرف الياء في كلمة علي مع أنه حرف علة فنقول جاء عليٌ و رأيت علياً و مررت بعليٍ ومن المعلوم أن الياء من حروف العلة التي لا تظهر عليها الضمة والكسرة للثقل وتظهر عليها الفتحة لخفتها؟

الجواب:
قولك (من المعلوم أن الياء من حروف العلة التي لا تظهر عليها الضمة والكسرة للثقل وتظهر عليها الفتحة لخفتها)
كلامك هذا ليس على إطلاقه يا أخي، فهو ينطبق على الاسم المنقوص الذي آخره ياء مد، وياء المد يكون ما قبلها مكسورا، نحو (القاضي).
وإذا نظرنا إلى المثال الذي ذكرته هنا (علي) وجدناه ليس اسما مقصورا لتنطبق عليه القاعدة لأن آخره ياء مشددة، والياء المشددة في الحقيقة ياءان: الأولى منهما ساكنة.
وفي الحديث (... وأحسن الهديِ هديُ محمد) فظهرت الكسرة على الياء الأولى والضمة على الياء الثانية وليس فيها أي ثقل.
قال ابن عقيل:
(( فالمنقوص هو الاسم المعرب الذي آخره ياء لازمة قبلها كسرة نحو المرتقي فاحترز بالاسم عن الفعل نحو يرمي وبالمعرب عن المبني نحو الذي وبقولنا قبلها كسرة عن التي قبلها سكون نحو ظبي ورمي فهذا معتل جار مجرى الصحيح في رفعه بالضمة ونصبه بالفتحة وجره بالكسرة ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما علة من ينسب الأسروي إلى الأسرة والغابوي إلى الغابة؟

الجواب:
ظاهر السؤال أن في المسألة قولين، وأن السؤال عن علة هذا القول، وليس الأمر كذلك!
فهذه الكلمات وما كان نحوها من موضوعات المعاصرين، مثل (وحدوي) و(سلطوي).
ولعل مستندهم في ذلك التحديد وعدم الاشتباه بالنسب لكلمات أخرى.
وكذلك الوضوح وسهولة الفهم - زعموا.

ولا أعلم لهم سلفا من علماء اللغة في ذلك
ولذلك فكثير من المعاصرين أيضا من أهل اللغة على المنع من ذلك.
وإن تعجب فعجب ما ذهب إليه مجمع اللغة العربية القاهري في دورته الثانية والأربعين إلى جواز ذلك.
قالوا: (يجاز استعمال الوحدوي والوحدويةن نسبا على غير قياس إلى الوحدة)!!!
على غير قياس!!
هذا والله العجب العجاب، ما معنى (على غير قياس) ؟ معناه أن هذا مما سمع عن العرب وخرج عن القواعد المعروفة، وليس معناه ما أفرزته اجتماعات المجمع اللغوي!!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
اختلف بعض الإخوة في كتاب شيخ الإسلام (اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم)، ما سبب نصب (مخالفة)، 
فمنهم من قال: إن المصدر (اقتضاء) يعمل عمل الفعل، فتكون (مخالفة) منصوبة على المفعولية، وقال آخر بل هي منصوبة بنزع الخافض، وقال ثالث: بل هي منصوبة على أنها مفعول مطلق لفعل محذوف! وقال الأخير بل هي مرفوعة على أنها خبر! وكأن الصحيح الأول، فهل ها بعده خطأ لا وجه لصحته؟

الجواب:
-- القول الأول:
وهو أنها مفعول به للمصدر (اقتضاء) هو الصحيح؛ لأن المصدر يعمل عمل فعله فيرفع الفاعل وينصب المفعول.

-- والقول الثاني:
وهو القول بالنصب على نزع الخافض فيه نظر؛ لأن جماهير أهل اللغة جعلوا النصب بنزع الخافض مقصورا على السماع، ومع ذلك فلا يصح هنا حتى لو كان النصب بنزع الخافض مطردا؛ لأنه لا يصح تقدير خافض هنا، لأن الفعل (يقتضي) يتعدى بنفسه، فلا تقول (يقتضي لمخالفة ...)
وقد يصح ذلك على وجه من قال إنها لام التقوية التي تدخل على المفعول إذا ضعف الفعل عن التعدي بنفسه كأن يطول الفصل أو نحو ذلك. ولكن لا يخفى ما في ذلك من التمحل والتكلف.

-- والقول الثالث:
بأنها مفعول مطلق لفعل محذوف لا يصح لأن العلماء إنما يقدرون المحذوف إن كان هناك ضرورة وداعٍ له لا يصح المقام بدونه.
مثاله ما قاله سيبويه في (إذا السماء انشقت) بأن السماء فاعل لفعل محذوف تقديره (انشقت) دل عليه الفعل الثاني (انشقت) وإنما قال ذلك لأن (إذا) عنده لا تدخل إلا على الجملة الفعلية، ولذلك احتاج لهذا التقدير، وأما الكوفيون فعندهم أن (إذا) تدخل على الاسمية كما تدخل على الفعلية، فلا يحتاجون هنا لتقدير محذوف.

-- والقول الرابع:
أنها مرفوعة على أنها خبر، فهذا الكلام صحيح من جهة المعنى، ولكنه فاسد من جهة الصناعة الإعرابية، فأنت مثلا إذا قلت: قائم الرجل، فقائم اسم فاعل، والرجل فاعل سد مسد الخبر، فهذا من جهة الإعراب، وإنما هو خبر من جهة المعنى. وكذلك قولك: أكلتُ قاعدًا، فـ(قاعدا) حال، ولكنه من جهة المعنى إخبار عن الآكل. فاتضح الفرق بين المعنى والإعراب.
فكلمة (مخالفة) هي مفعول به من جهة الإعراب لأن الفعل (يقتضي) يقتضي مفعولا، ولا يتم معناه بدونه، فكأنك قلت: الصراط المستقيم يقتضي مخالفةَ أصحاب الجحيم.

وقد أشار لهذه الفائدة - وهي اختلاف المعنى والإعراب ابن جني في الخصائص.

----------


## أبو حماد

زادك الله من فضله، ورفعك بتواضعك، وأكرمك لإفادتك.

----------


## ظــاعنة

جميل
أحسن الله إليك

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم، وبارك الله فيكم . 



> السؤال
> هل يصح لغة أن يقال ( في ذات الله)
> الجواب
> نعم، يصح ذلك، وهو معروف في أشعار الصحابة


في الصحيحين عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: «لَمْ يَكْذِبْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَّا ثَلَاثَ كَذَبَاتٍ ثِنْتَيْنِ مِنْهُنَّ فِي ذَاتِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ »
وفي المسند عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ: اشْتَكَى عَلِيًّا النَّاسُ قَالَ فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِينَا خَطِيبًا فَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ لَا تَشْكُوا عَلِيًّا فَوَاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَأُخَيْشِنٌ فِي ذَاتِ اللَّه ... وغيرها.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا مشايخنا الكرام

السؤال:
ما طريقة ترتيب (مقاييس اللغة) لابن فارس، وكيف يبحث فيه؟

الجواب:
الناظر بدأة ذي بدء في (مقاييس اللغة) يحسبه جرى على طريقة الترتيب بحسب أوائل الحروف، كصنيع الزمخشري في أساس البلاغة والفيومي في المصباح المنير، ولكن الحقيقة أن ترتيبه أعقد من هذا، كما قال العلامة عبد السلام هارون في مقدمة تحقيقه:
(( جرى ابن فارس على طريقة فاذَّةٍ بين مؤلفي المعجم، في وضع معجميه: المجمل والمقاييس. فهو لم يرتّب موادهما على أوائل الحروف وتقليباتها كما صنع ابن دريد في الجمهرة، ولم يطردها على أبواب أواخر الكلمات كما ابتدع الجوهري في الصحاح، وكما فعل ابن منظور والفيروزاباديّ في معجميهما، ولم يَنْسُقْها على أوائل الحروف فقط كما صنع الزمخشري في أساس البلاغة، والفيومي في المصباح المنير. ولكنه سلك طريقاً خاصَّاً به، لم يفطن إليه أحد من العلماء ولا نَبَّه عليه. وكنت قد ظننت أنه لم يلتزم نظاماً في إيراد المواد على أوائل الحروفِ، وأنه ساقها في أبوابها هملاً على غير نظام. ولكنه بتتبُّع المجمل والمقاييس ألفَيْته يلتزم النظام الدقيق التالي: 
1 ـ فهو قد قسم مواد اللغة أوَّلاً إلى كتب، تبدأ بكتاب الهمزة وتنتهي بكتاب الياء.
2 ـ ثم قسم كل كتاب إلى أبواب ثلاثة أولها باب الثنائي المضاعف والمطابق، وثانيها أبواب الثلاثي الأصول من المواد، وثالثها بابُ ما جاء على أكثر من ثلاثة أحرفٍ أصلية.
3 ـ والأمر الدقيق في هذا التقسيم أن كل قسم من القسمين الأوَّلين قد التُزم فيه ترتيب خاص، هو ألا يبدأ بعد الحرفِ الأوَّل إلا بالذي يليه، ولذا جاء بابُ المضاعف في كتاب الهمزة، وباب الثلاثي مما أوله همزة وباء مرتباً ترتيباً طبيعياً على نسق حروفِ الهجاءِ.
ولكن في "باب الهمزة والتاء وما يثلثهما"، يتوقع القارئ أن يأتي المؤلف بالمواد على هذا الترتيب: (أتب، أتل، أتم، أتن، أته، أتو، أتي)، ولكن الباء في (أتب) لا تلي التاء بل تسبقها، ولذلك أخرها في الترتيب إلى آخر الباب فجعلها بعد مادة (أتي).
وفي باب التاء من المضاعف يذكر أوَّلاً (تخ) ثم (تر) إلى أن تنتهي الحروف، ثم يرجع إلى التاء والباء (تب)، لأن أقرب ما يلي التاء من الحروفِ في المواد المستعملة هو الخاء.
وفي أبواب الثلاثي من التاء لا يذكر أولاً التاء والهمزة وما يثلثهما، بل يؤخر هذا إلى أواخر الأبواب، ويبدأ بباب التاء والجيم وما يثلثهما، ثم باب التاء والحاء وما يثلثهما، وهكذا إلى أن ينتهي من الحروف، ثم يرجع أدراجه ويستأنف الترتيب من باب التاء والهمزة وما يثلثهما؛ وذلك لأن أقرب ما يلي التاء من الحروفِ في المواد المستعملة هو الجيم. وتجد أيضاً أن الحرفَ الثالث يراعى فيه هذا الترتيب، ففي باب التاء والواو وما يثلثهما يبدأ بـ(توي) ثم (توب) ثم (توت) إلى آخره، وذلك لأن أقرب الحروفِ التي تلي الواو هو الياء.
وفي باب الثاء من المضاعف لا يبدأ بالثَّاء والهمزة ثم بالثَّاء والباء، بل يُرْجئ ذلك إلى أواخر الأبواب، ويبدأ بالثَّاء والجيم (ثج) ثم بالثَّاء والراء (ثر) إلى أن تنتهي الحروف، ثم يستَأنف الترتيب بالثَّاء الهمزة (ثأ) ثم بالثَّاء والبَاء (ثب).
وفي أبواب الثلاثي من الثَّاء لا يبدأ بالثَّاء والهمزة وما يثلثهما ثم يعقّب بالثَّاء والباء وما يثلثهما، بل يدع ذلك إلى أواخر الأبواب؛ فيبدأ بالثَّاء والجيم وما يثلثهما إلى أن تنتهي الحروف، ثم يرجع إلى الأبواب التي تركها. وتجد أيضاً أن الحرف الثَّالث يراعى فيه الترتيب، ففي باب الثَّاء واللام وما يثلثهما يكون هذا الترتيب (ثلم، ثلب، ثلث، ثلج)… الخ.
وفي باب الجيم من المضاعف يبدأ بالجيم والحاء (جح) إلى أن تنتهي الحروف (جو) ثم ينسقُ بعد ذلك؛ (جأ، جب).
وفي أبواب الثلاثي من الجيم يبدأ بباب الجيم والحاء وما يثلثهما إلى أن تنتهي الحروف، ثم يذكر باب الجيم والهمزة وما يثلثهما، ثم باب الجيم والباء، ثم الجيم والثاء، مع مراعاة الترتيب في الحرف الثالث، ففي الجيم والنون وما يثلثهما يبدأ أوّلاً بـ (جنه) ثم (جني) ويعود بعد ذلك إلى (جنأ، جنب، جنث) الخ.
هذا هو الترتيب الذي التزمه ابن فارس في كتابيه "المجمل" و"المقاييس". وهو بِدْع كما ترى ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
إذا التقى ساكنان فإننا نحرك الأول منهما، فنقول مثلا: اكتبِ الدرس (بكسرة تحت الباء) ، ونقول منَ المدينة (بفتحة فوق النون)... والسؤال: لماذا الكسرة في الأولى والفتحة في الثانية؟ هل هنالك قاعدة تحكم ذلك؟

الجواب: ............. [تنبيه: هذا الجواب قديم ويحتاج إلى تحرير، فلا يُعتمد عليه]
إذا التقى ساكنان فإننا نحرك الأول، وهذا التحريك له أحوال:
فإذا كان التقاء الساكنين من كلمتين نحو ما ذكره أخونا الكريم فإن التحريك يكون بما يخالف حركة الحرف السابق للساكين فإذا كان فتحا أو ضما تحرك بالكسر، وإذا كان كسرا تحرك بالفتح، ولا تحرك بالضم في الحالتين.
فتقول: (مَنِ الذي) و (مِنَ الشيطان) لأن الميم في الأولى مفتوحة وفي الثانية مكسورة.
وهذا هو مهيع كلام العرب ومنه الكثير في كتاب الله عز وجل. ولا أعرف هل ورد خلافه أو لا؟ ولكنه على كل حال ليس بالمشهور.
أما إذا كان تحريك التقاء الساكنين في كلمة واحده كما في حديث ( إنا لم نرده عليك إلا أنا حرم )
فقد اختلف فيه الكوفيون والبصريون، فالبصريون يحركونه بالضم، والكوفيون يحركونه بالفتح، والمشهور في رواية الحديث كما ذكر الإمام النووي هو الفتح. وهذا ما أرجحه لأنه أخف الحركات، وإن كان البصريون يرون الضم أولى لأن الراء مضمومة والهاء مضمومة، فتوالي الضمات عندهم أخف من الخروج من ضم إلى فتح ثم إلى ضم مرة أخرى.
وينظر أيضا ما ذكر في المشاركة ( 6 )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يأتي الفعل المضارع بعد (إذا الشرطية)؟؟

الجواب:
نعم، قال ابن هشام:
إيلاؤها الماضي أكثر من المضارع، وقد اجتمعا في قوله [ وهو أبو ذؤيب الهذلي ]:
والنفس راغبة إذا رغبتها ......... وإذا ترد إلى قليل تقنع

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما أصل هذه التعبيرات: (يدور في حلقة مفرغة) ، (ضرب أخماسا في أسداس) ، (الطابور الخامس)؟

الجواب:
( يدور في حلقة مفرغة ) يعني - والله أعلم - أن هذه الحلقة لا علامة فيها تدل على ابتداء أو انتهاء، فهي مفرغة من كل شيء، فالذي يدور فيها لن يعرف متى ينتهي ولا من أين بدأ، فسيظل يدور ويدور بلا نهاية.
( ضرب أخماسا في أسداس ) هذا التعبير مشهور عند العامة، ويعنون به الحيرة والتخبط، والمعروف عند العرب ( ضرب أخماسا لأسداس ) ومعناه استعمل أوجه المكر والحيلة، فالعامة أخطئوا في اللفظ والمعنى جميعا.
( الطابور الخامس ) استعمل هذا المصطلح لأول مرة في أثناء الحرب الأهلية الأسبانية حين صرَّح إميليو مولا، وهو لواء تحت قيادة فرانكو، قائلاً "لي أربعة طوابير تتحرك في اتجاه مدريد، وطابور خامس سينهض من داخل المدينة نفسها". ( المصدر: الموسوعة العربية العالمية ).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
لماذا يقال: إن صاحب الحال لا بد أن يكون معرفة؟

الجواب:
صاحب الحال لا بد أن يكون معرفة؛ لأن الحال إخبار في المعنى، وصاحب الحال مخبر عنه في المعنى، فأشبه المبتدأ، وأشبهت الحال الخبر، فلهذا لا يكون صاحب الحال إلا معرفة، إلا إذا وجد شيء من مسوغات الابتداء بالنكرة فحينئذ يجوز أن يكون صاحب الحال نكرة.
وأبو حيان له رأي في مجيء صاحب الحال نكرة بلا قيد.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما معنى الفعل (ترى) بضم التاء وفتح الراء في قولنا: (ترى لو حدث كذا وكذا، ماذا كنت ستفعل؟)، وما أصله أيضا؟

الجواب:
(تُرى) هو فعل مبني للمجهول معناه (أنت تُرى) وأصله المبني للمعلوم هو (أَرَى) كقولك: أريته كذا أُريه كذا، فهو يُرَى كذا، فأنت إذا قلت: (أُرى كذا) أي ألقي في رُوعي كذا، وأنت تُرَى كذا أي ألقي في روعك كذا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
من أهم الأدلة التي نستدل بها على أن القرآن كلام الله، وليس من صنع محمد، صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن رسول الله كان أميا، فكيف يمكن له أن يكتب ذلك القرآن مع ما فيه من فصاحة وبلاغة؟ ولكننا عندما نتحدث عن الحديث النبوي الشريف نقول: إن الرسول هو أفصح العرب، لهذا فأحاديثه تحتل مرتبة عالية من مراتب الفصاحة والبلاغة. وسؤالي، الذي سألني إياه أحد غير المسلمين، هو: أليس هناك تناقض بين القولين؟

الجواب:
لا تناقض بينهما؛ وذلك لأن فصاحة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يُتحدى بها، ولا نقدر أن نقول لأحد العرب: إنك لا تستطيع أن تقول كلاما فصيحا يشبه كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فنحن نعتقد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفصح العرب، ولكن لم يشرع لنا أن نتحدى الكفار بهذه الفصاحة ولم يدع ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا غيره من الصحابة فمن تبعهم.

أما القرآن فبلاغته يُتَحَدَّى بها، فهي أمر لا طاقة للبشر بالوصول إليه، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه لا يستطيع أن يأتي بمثل هذا القرآن، بدليل قوله تعالى: { وادعوا من استطعتم من دون الله }

أرجو أن أكون وفقت في الجواب، والله الموفق وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
لماذا يسمى الفعل المعتل الأول مثالا؟

الجواب:
بحثت طويلا عن جواب هذا السؤال فلم أجده، ثم وجدته في (دستور العلماء 3/203) قال:
(( ... فإن كان فاءً يسمى مثالا لمماثلته الصحيح في عدم الإعلال والصحة وهذا هو مراد من قال لاحتمال ماضيه ثلاثة حركات بخلاف ماضي الأجوف والناقص ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
في بعض الأحيان يعبر عن المفرد بصيغة الجمع، والسؤال ما السبب ؟؟ الذي أعرفه أن هذا الأسلوب للتعظيم فهل هناك أسباب أخرى يستخدم الجمع ويراد منه المفرد ؟

الجواب:
ذكر غير واحد من أهل العلم أن هذا الأسلوب يستخدم للتواضع أيضا؛ منهم ابنُ السِّيد البَطَلْيَوْسِي والإمامُ النووي، وذلك في مثل قول العالم: روينا، وسمعنا، وحكينا، وذكرنا، ومذهبنا... إلخ.
وتأويله أن يكون معناه: رأى أهل طريقتنا، وحكى أصحابنا، وذهب إليه أتباعنا ... إلخ.

واستعماله للتعظيم خاص بالله عز وجل، ثم بمن تولى ولاية عظيمة كالملوك ونحوهم.
قال تعالى: {إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر}، وقال تعالى: {قال رب ارجعونِ}
وقال سليمان: {اذهب إليهم فلنأتينهم بجنود لا قبل لهم بها}

وأما ضد ذلك وهو التعبير عن الجمع بصيغة المفرد فكثير في كلام العرب ولا نطيل بذكره.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يقال في جمع موضوع (مواضيع)؟ أو الصواب (موضوعات)؟

الجواب:
هذه مسألة خلافية، وسبب الخلاف أن اسم المفعول الباقي على مفعوليته لا يجوز تكسيره، لا تقول في جمع مضروب مضاريب ولا في جمع مقتول مقاتيل ولا في جمع معقول معاقيل.
أما إذا تحول المفعول إلى الاسمية فإنه يجوز تكسيره كما تقول: (مفعول ومفاعيل، (مجهول ومجاهيل).

فإذا جئنا إلى كلمة (موضوع) نجد من جوز جمعها على (مواضيع) رجح جانب الاسمية فيها، ومن منع من ذلك ذهب إلى أنها باقية على المفعولية.
ولعل هذا القول هو الأرجح، والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يقال (شيء رئيسي) أو (شيء رئيس)؟ وما سبب المنع في الأولى؟

الجواب:
سبب المنع أن كلمة (رئيس) صفة، وأنت إذا أردت الوصف قلت: هذا الشيء كبير، أو صغير ولم تقل كبيري ولا صغيري، فكذلك تقول: رئيس لا رئيسي.
وقد حاول بعض المعاصرين تصحيح هذه الكلمة بذكر ما ورد عن العرب من المنسوب الذي تكون فيه ياء النسب زائدة كأحمر وأحمري ودوار ودواري وأسود وأسودي ... إلخ.
وهذا الكلام واضح الخطأ؛ لأن إجماع العلماء منعقد على أن تلك الألفاظ مقصورة على السماع ولا يقاس عليها مهما كثرت.
ولكن يمكن تصحيح الكلمة من وجه آخر، وهو أن تكون منسوبة إلى الرئيس الذي هو الاسم لا الصفة، فأنت تقول: فلان رئيس القوم، فالأشياء الرئيسية معناها المنسوبة للرئيس، وكما هو معلوم أن شرف المضاف بما يضاف إليه. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل تجمع (نية) على (نوايا) ؟

الجواب:
جمع النية (نيات)، وهذا هو المعروف في كلام العرب، ومنه الحديث المشهور (إنما الأعمال بالنيات).
وقد حاول بعض المعاصرين، وهو (محمد خليفة التونسي) في مقال له أن يصحح هذا الجمع، واحتج بأدلة من نوع المنخنقة والموقوذة والمتردية والنطيحة.
فالصواب أن قول العامة (نوايا) لا أصل لها ولا تصح من جهة السماع ولا من جهة القياس.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
لماذا أنكر الأصمعي قولهم (شتان ما بينهما)، مع أنه ورد في قول الشاعر:
لشتان ما بين اليزيدين في الندى *** يزيد سليم والأغر بن حاتم

الجواب:
لا يصح الاحتجاج على الأصمعي بهذا البيت.
فقد جاء في لسان العرب (ش ت ت) وأدب الكاتب (ص 263) وتقويم اللسان (ص 127-128) وإعراب ثلاثين سورة (ص 108) والمزهر (1/318) ما حاصله:
أن الأصمعي أبى (شتان ما بينهما) فقال له أبو حاتم: فأنشدته قول ربيعة الرقي:
لشتان ما بين اليزيدين ....
فقال: ليس ببيت فصيح يلتفت إليه والحجة الجيد قول الأعشى:
شتان ما يومي على كورها **** ويوم حيان أخي جابر

وقال ابن السيد البطليوسي في شرح أدب الكاتب (2/222):
(( هذا قول الأصمعي وإنما لم ير البيت الثاني حجة لأنه لربيعة الرقي وهو من المحدثين )).

وأنا لا أعني أن الإنكار على الأصمعي خطأ، وإنما أعني أن هذا البيت لا يَرِدُ عليه. والأصمعي كان معروفا بالتشدد في هذا الباب، قال ابن السيد في الكتاب السابق:
(( وقد أنكر الأصمعي أشياء كثيرة كلها صحيح، فلا وجه لإدخالها في لحن العامة من أجل إنكار الأصمعي لها )).

وأفضل من رد على الأصمعي في هذه المسألة العلامة (ابن بري) في حواشيه على الصحاح، فقد ذكر الشواهد على ذلك من كلام العرب، فانظرها في اللسان.
وقد تفرد الأصمعي بالمنع في هذه المسألة، وليس معنى تفرده ألا يوافقه أحد من أهل اللغة إنما معناه تفرده عن أهل الترجيح والاجتهاد.
أما من يقلدون قوله فإنهم لا يزيدونه قوة من أمثال ابن قتيبة في أدب الكاتب - وتبعه السيوطي في المزهر - والحريري في الدرة وابن الجوزي في تقويم اللسان، والجوهري في الصحاح - وتبعه الرازي في المختار - فهؤلاء نقلوا قول الأصمعي كالمقلدين له، فلا يعد قولهم تقوية لقول الأصمعي.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل صحيح ما يقوله بعضهم من أن مدرسة البصريين هي مدرسة السماع ومدرسة الكوفيين هي مدرسة القياس؟

الجواب:
شاع عند بعض المعاصرين من الدارسين أن مدرسة البصريين هي مدرسة السماع ومدرسة الكوفيين هي مدرسة القياس، وبعضهم يقول إن البصريين يشبهون أهل الأثر والكوفيين يشبهون أهل الرأي.

وهذا الكلام عند التأمل لا يثبت على النقد ولا ينطبق على الواقع؛
فلننظر لماذا أطلقوا على البصريين أهل السماع ولماذا أطلقوا على الكوفيين أهل القياس؟
الملاحظ عند البصريين أنهم يتثبتون في السماع فلا يقبلون منه إلا ما ثبت وكثر في كلام العرب، ولا يقيسون على أي نص ورد عن العرب إلا إن كان فاشيا في كلامها معروفا بالنقل الصحيح
ومن هنا أطلق عليهم (أهل السماع)
أما الكوفيون فهم كانوا يحتجون أحيانا بالشاهد الواحد ويقيسون عليه في النحو، ولا يشترطون أن يكون فاشيا كثيرا في كلام العرب.
ومن هنا أطلق عليهم (أهل القياس)

ولكن الذي يتأمل بعض التأمل يتضح له أن هذا الكلام السابق فيه نظر؛
ولذلك نجد فريقا آخر من الدارسين يطلقون على البصريين أهل القياس ويطلقون على الكوفيين أهل السماع.
وبنوا هذا على أن البصريين قعدوا القواعد والأصول والأقيسة وردوا ما ورد من الشواهد إذا خالفت المعروف الشائع من كلام العرب، فهم بذلك قدموا القياس على السماع، ومن ثم أطلقوا عليهم أهل القياس.
وأما الكوفيون فكانوا لا يعبأون بالأقيسة إذا خالفت ما ورد عن العرب، فيقدمون ما ورد عن العرب وإن خالف القياس ويجيزونه أو يجعلون له بابا من كلام العرب، ومن ثم أطلقوا عليهم أهل السماع.

إن المتأمل في الطريقتين السابقتين يتضح له أن الأخيرة هي الأقرب للصواب.
وكذلك إذا تأملنا وجه الشبه بين المدارس النحوية والمدارس الفقهية وجدنا أن الأقرب للنظر أن يكون البصريون مشابهين لمدرسة الرأي لأن أهل الرأي كانوا يضعون الأقيسة والقواعد ثم يردون بعض النصوص إذا خالفت هذه القياسات.
أما أهل الأثر فهم يقدمون النص على القياس حتى وإن لم يكن للنص قياس يعرف أو لم يكن النص مشهورا في الرواية.
أما أهل الرأي فاشترطوا بعض الاشتراطات كأن يكون الراوي فقيها أو أن يشتهر الحديث بدعوى أنه مما تعم به البلوى فلو كان موجودا لنقل واشتهر، وأشباه هذا الكلام الذي يأباه أهل الأثر.
فكذلك البصريون لم يكونوا بقبلون الرواية من أي أحد خاصة إن خالفت القياسات والقواعد التي قعدوها، والمسألة الزنبورية المشهورة بين سيبويه والكسائي من المسائل المشهورة جدا في هذا الباب، فقد ذكر سيبويه أنه لا يقال (فإذا هو إياها) والصواب (فإذا هو هي) لأنه لا وجه للنصب، أما الكسائي فاحتج بكلام أربعة من الأعراب المشهورين عند الكوفيين والبصريين، ولم يعبأ الكسائي بعدم وجود وجه للنصب.
فنلاحظ هنا أن سيبويه قدم القياس على السماع، والكسائي قدم السماع على القياس.

والله تعالى أعلم، وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما معنى قولهم (من باب أولى)

الجواب:
قولنا (من باب أولى): كلمة (باب) مضافة إلى كلمة (أولى) ولكن لا تظهر علامة الإعراب على (أولى) لمكان الألف المقصورة.
وكلمة (أولى) هنا علم منقول لكثرة الاستعمال، وذلك أن الناس كثيرا ما يقولون: كذا أولى من كذا، كذا أولى من كذا، فصار كلام الناس في أشباه هذه المسائل كأنه باب مستقل من العلم يطلق عليه باب (أولى).
وبعضهم يضبطها بالتنوين (من بابٍ أولى)؛ وهو بعيد؛ لأن هذا يجعل كلمة (باب) هي المقصودة بالسياق دون كلمة (أولى) وهو مخالف للمقصود؛ لأنهم يقولون أحيانا (من جهة الأولى) ويقولون (من حيث الأولى)؛ فالمقصود بالكلام هو (الأولوية) لا (الباب)، هذا فضلا عن ركاكة الأسلوب بالتنوين؛ إذ فيه نكرة لم يسبق لها ذكر، متبوعة بصفة لم يعهد الوصف بمثلها، لا سيما في مثل هذا الموصوف.
ويدل على بعد ذلك أيضا أن بعض العلماء يقول (من باب الأولى) بالتعريف، أو (من باب الأولوي) أو (من باب الأولوية).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما معنى قولنا (كذا عبارة عن كذا)

الجواب:
قولنا (كذا عبارة عن كذا). العبارة بمعنى التعبير وهو التأويل، يقال: عَبَر الرؤيا يعبرها عَبْرًا وعِبَارَةً أي أولها، وعبَّر يُعَبِّرُ تعبيرا.
فقولك (كذا عبارة عن كذا) بمعنى أن (كذا) يُعَبَّرُ به عن (كذا).
فإذا قلت: (الصلاة عبارة عن الصلة بين العبد وربه) فمعناه: كلمة (الصلاة) تعبر عن هذا المعنى وهو (الصلة بين العبد وربه).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل قولنا (يُوجَد كذا وكذا) صحيح لغة؟

الجواب:
الفعل (يُوجَد) مبني للمجهول، وأصله (وُجِدَ) الثلاثي، واستعماله صحيح فصيح.
قال معاوية بن مرداس:
فهل يشكرن أبو سلامة نعمتي *********** وظني به أن سوف يوجد شاكرا
وقال عمرو بن شأس:
نَعلو بِهِ صَدرَ البَعيرِ وَلَم *********** يُوجَد لَنا في قَومِنا كِفلُ
وقال ضابئ البرجمي:
وقائِلَة لا يُبْعِدُ اللّهُ ضابئاً ********** إِذا القِرْنُ لَمْ يُوجَدْ له مَنْ يُنازلُهْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما معنى (مسقط رأس الإنسان)

الجواب:
كلمة (مسقط) إما مصدر ميمي للفعل سَقَط، تقول: سقَط يسقُط سُقوطا ومَسْقَطا، أو هي اسم مكان من (سقَط) ومعلوم أن اسم المكان المشتق من الثلاثي المضموم يكون مفتوحا.
فمعنى (مسقط رأس الإنسان) أي المكان الذي سقطت رأسُه فيه من بطن أمه، وهي كناية عن مولده.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
قولنا (يصوم المسلمون رمضان) ... هل (رمضان) مفعول به أم ظرف زمان؟

الجواب:
قولنا (يصوم المسلمون رمضان) فيه حذف مقدر، والتقدير (يصوم المسلمون شهر رمضان) فهو نائب عن ظرف الزمان، من باب حذف المضاف وإقامة المضاف إليه مكانه، كما تقول (سافرتُ الخميسَ ورجعتُ الجمعةَ)، والتقدير (سافرتُ يومَ الخميسِ ورجعتُ يومَ الجمعةِ).
أما إذا صرفتَ رمضان، فحينئذ يكون مفعولا به، فتقول (يصوم المسلمون رمضانًا) أي يصومون رمضانا من الرمضانات في سنة من السنين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل (أبان) مصروف أو ممنوع من الصرف؟

الجواب:
في القاموس وشرحه أنه مصروف وأنه على وزن (سَحَاب) وحققه الدماميني وابن مالك
والمشهور عند النحاة والمحدثين المنع للعلمية ووزن الفعل.
وبحث المحققون في الوزن لأَنَّه إذا كان ماضِياً فلا يكونُ خاصًّا أَو اسْم تَفْضِيل فالقِياسُ في مِثْلِه أبين 
وقالَ بعضُ أَئِمَّة اللُّغَةِ من لم يَعْرِف صَرْف أَبان فهو أَتانٌ نَقَلَه الشهابُ رَحِمَه اللَّهُ في شرْحِ الشفاءِ.

قلت: وهذا القول فيه مبالغة ومجاوزة؛ لأنه يمكن تخريجه على تثنية (أب) فيكون على وزن فَعَان، فيكون علما وآخره ألف ونون زائدتان فيجتمع فيه سببا المنع.

والله أعلم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بَارَكَ اللهُ فِيْكُم وفي جُهُوْدِكُم أبا مـالك.
دمتم بخير .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
صيغة التفضيل من (فائدة)، هل هي (أفيد) أو (أفود)؟ وهل الصواب أن يقال (أفاد) أو (استفاد) ؟

الجواب:
يقال منه ( أفيد ) لأن المادة يائية ( ف ي د ).
والفعل ( أفاد ) من الأضداد؛ تقول: أفدت فلانا أي أعطيته، وأفدتُ أنا أي استفدت.
و( استفاد ) صحيح أيضا، وهو المشهور في الاستعمال درءا للبس.
وأصل هذا الفعل ( فاد ) أي ثبت أو حصل، يقال: فاد المال للرجل أي ثبت أو حصل، ومنه ( الفائدة ) لأنها تثبت أو تحصل لصاحبها.
ثم يُعدَّى بالهمزة فيقال: ( أفاد المال ) أي جعله ثابتا أو حاصلا، ثم قد يكون هذا لنفسه وقد يكون لغيره ، والهمزة للتعدية فيهما، غير أنه في أحدهما متعد لواحد وفي الآخر لاثنين.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
أيما أصح في التعريب (حاسوب) أو (حاسب) ؟

الجواب:
الكلمات الأعجمية يجوز تعريبها بعدة أوجه، والعبرة بما يشتهر عند الناس إذا كان جاريا على سنن كلام العرب؛ فالعرب لم تتكلم بكلمة معينة تفيد هذا المعنى، فيبقى الأمر واسعا.
وقد اختلف المعاصرون في ترجمة هذه الكلمة (Computer) على آراء كثيرة، منها (حاسب) و(حاسوب) و(حيسوب) و(حاسبة).
والأقرب للصواب - في نظري - (حاسب)؛ لأن وزن (فاعول) و(فيعول) قليل في العربية، وأما (حاسبة) فقد تختلط بالآلة الحاسبة المعروفة.
والمشهور في المجلات العربية المترجمة ونحوها ( حاسوب )، أما المشهور عند أهل التخصص فـ( حاسب ) والله أعلم.
والله أعلم.

----------


## بن حمد آل سيف

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيراً ..

أخي الفاضل .. أسأل عن أمر من باب التثبت :




> شاع عند بعض المعاصرين من الدارسين أن مدرسة البصريين هي مدرسة السماع ومدرسة الكوفيين هي مدرسة القياس، وبعضهم يقول إن البصريين يشبهون أهل الأثر والكوفيين يشبهون أهل الرأي.


أليس الشائع على ألسن المختصين و الباحثين ..هو العكس !
البصريون = أهل قياس .
الكوفيون = أهل سماع .

و أن أخي السائل الكريم قد انعكس عليه الأمر ؟.
فماذا ترى؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أستاذي الكريم

حقيقة لا أقدر على إعطاء حكم عام بالأكثر شياعا؛ لأن الاستقراء له أهله، وبضاعة أخيك مزجاة كما لا يخفى عليك

ولكن الذي نؤكده أن هناك فريقا من الباحثين يزعم هذا، وفريقا آخر يزعم عكسه كما ذكرتُ في الجواب

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل ورد في السنة أو في كلام العرب حتى عصور الاستشهاد استخدام عبارة كيف حالك ؟ علما بأن الكلمتين بمعنى واحد _ فالكيف بمعنى الحال _ فيكون هناك تكرار لا فائدة له كما يزعم البعض

الجواب:
(أولا)
الذي قال: (إن الكيف بمعنى الحال) أخطأ في ذلك خطأ بينا؛ إذ إن مقتضى كلامه أن يقال: (أخبرني عن كيفِك) و(ما كيفُك مع فلان) ... إلخ وهذا وأمثاله يظهر فيه العي والحصر بينا من قائله.
ولو كان كلامه صحيحا لجاز أن يقال (حال زيدٌ؟) بمعنى (كيف زيد؟).
(ثانيا)
قوله: (فيكون هناك تكرار لا فائدة له)، أسأله: فكيف يريد منا أن نقول بدلا من العبارة السابقة؟ وهل فيها تكرار حقا؟ يعني لو قال قائل (كيف) فقط أو قال (الحال) فقط يغنيه ذلك عن باقي العبارة؟
(ثالثا)
أقول: ليس شرطا في ثبوت صحة تركيب الكلام أن يثبت بعينه عن العرب الفصحاء؛ إنما هذا شرط صحة المفردات، أو التراكيب العامة، وليس لك أن توجب على الناس أن يأتوا بكل تركيب من مبتدأ وخبر مثلا مسموعا عن العرب بعينه، هذا ما لا يقوله أحد من أهل اللغة. أعني أنك لو نقلت عن العرب (كَتَبَ) ونقلت عن العرب (الرَّجُل) وكان معلوما من كلام العرب أن الفعل يأتي بعده الفاعل، فلك أن تقول: (كَتَبَ الرَّجُل) بغير سماع من العرب.
(رابعا)
(كيف) اسم موضوع للاستفهام، ويعرب خبرا، وله الصدارة في الكلام، فقولك (كيف الحال) يجاب عنه بـ(الحال جيد) مثلا، فهي جزء لا غنى عنه لتمام الكلام. ولو قرأت أي كتاب من كتب النحو لما وجدت شيئا مما ادعاه هذا المدعي.
(خامسا)
هذه العبارة (كيفَ حالُك) وردت في كلام العرب الفصحاء مرارا لا يحصيها إلا الله عز وجل.
ولو تصفحت كتابا من كتب التواريخ أو قصص الخلفاء لرأيتها عشرات المرات.
كما في قصة المهدي مع المفضل الضبي، وكما في قصة هشام بن عبد الملك مع حماد الراوية.
وقال رجل للحسن: يا أبا سعيد، كيف أنت؟ وكيف حالك؟ قال: كيف حال مَنْ أمسى وأصبح ينتظر الموت، ولا يدري ما يُصْنعَ به.
وقيل لأعرابيّ: كيف حالك؟ فقال: ما حالُ من يفنى ببقائه، ويسقم بسلامته، ويؤتي من مأمنه.
وقد وردت أيضا في كلام القاضي شريح، في قصته المشهورة مع زوجته زينب، رواها بسنده الجريري في الجليس الصالح الكافي.
(سادسا)
أقول أيضا: إن هذا الكلام لو كان له أصل لما تعاقَب العلماء بلغة العرب على نقل مثل هذا التعبير في كتبهم بلا نكير؛
قال الأصمعي: قيل لبعض الصالحين: كيف حالُك؛ قال: كيف حالُ من يَفْنَى ببقائه، ويَسْقَم بسلامَتِه، ويُؤتى من مَأمنه.
ونقل أبو العباس ثعلب في مجالسه عن ابن الأعرابي قال: حضرت مجوسيا الوفاةُ، فقال له قائل: كيف حالك؟ قال: " كيف حال من يريد سفرًا بلا زاد، ويرد على حكمٍ عدل بلا حجة ".

وهذه فائدة ذكرها الإمام النووي في شرح مسلم؛ قال: يستحب أن يقال للرجل عقب دخوله كيف حالك ونحو هذا.

والله أعلى وأعلم، وبه الهداية ومنه التوفيق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
في هذه الجملة "إنّك لا تفوّت فرصة إلاّ وتضحك عليّ فيها"، هل "إلاّ" في الجملة للاستثناء أم ماذا؟

الجواب:
نعم
(إلا) في هذا المثال للاستثناء، وما بعدها جملة حالية، والتقدير (إنك لا تفوت فرصة إلا ضاحكا علي فيها).
فإن (إلا) إذا سبقت بنفي ولم يتم المعنى إلا بما بعدها فإنها تكون للحصر والقصر، ويعرب ما بعدها بحسب موقعه في الجملة، كقوله تعالى: {وما محمد إلا رسول} فالنفي بـ(ما) كف (إلا) عن العمل، ويعرب (محمد) مبتدأ، و(رسول) خبرا.
ويجوز إثبات الواو وحذفها في الجمل بعد إلا، كما قال تعالى: {وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا ولها كتاب معلوم} وقال تعالى: {وما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون}
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما الصحيح في (إنَّ) بعد (إذ) الظرفية ؟ فتح الهمزة أو كسرها ؟

الجواب:
(إِذْ) الظرفية لا تضاف إلا إلى جملة، وتكون جملة فعلية كقوله تعالى: {واذكروا إذ كنتم قليلا فكثركم}، وقوله تعالى: {ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا}، أو جملة اسمية كقوله تعالى: {ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار}.
فإذا نظرنا إلى الفرق بين (إِنَّ) و(أَنَّ) وجدنا (أن) وما بعدها تأتي في تأويل المصدر، كقولك: (أعجبني أنَّك أتيت) فمعناه (أعجبني إتيانك)، ولذلك لا تكتمل الجملة بـ(أن) وما بعدها إلا بمكمل.
وأما (إن) فهي تستقل بالدخول على الجملة التامة، كقولك: {إن الله غفور رحيم} بغير افتقار إلى مكمل، فلا يصح أن تقول (أن الله غفور رحيم} إلا إن أتيت بمكمل كقولك مثلا (آمنت أن الله غفور رحيم) أو نحو ذلك.
ولذلك تدخل الباء الجارة على (أن) ولا تدخل على (إن) كقوله تعالى: {ذلك بأن الله هو الحق}
ولذلك أيضا يكون مقول القول مبدوءا بـ(إن) المكسورة دون المفتوحة.
ولذلك أيضا تقول (حيث إن ...) ولا تقول (حيث أن ...) لأن حيث لا تدخل إلا على الجمل، وأجاز الكسائي دخولها على المفرد، فعلى قوله يجوز أن تقول (حيث أن ...)
(الخلاصة)
نخلص مما سبق إلى أن (إذ) الظرفية تليها (إن) المكسورة فقط، ولا يصح أن تليها (أن) المفتوحة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
لماذا لا يكون فى اللغة فاعل ثان كما أن هناك مفعول ثان، مثال يوضح سؤالى:
(ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة) لماذا نعرب عمرا هنا معطوفا ولا نعربه فاعلا ثانيا قياسا على قولنا فى "أعطى زيد الفقراء المال" "المال" مفعول ثان. أعلم أن هذا لم يقل به أحد من النحاة لكن ما السبب؟؟

الجواب:
السبب هو (الواو) الفارقة بين المثالين.
فهذه الواو تفيد التشريك بين الفاعلين فلا يصح أن يقال لأحدهما فاعل أول وللآخر فاعل ثانٍ، والدليل على ذلك أنك تستطيع أن تقدم أحدهما وتؤخر الآخر بغير أن يتغير المعنى، فتقول: ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة، وتقول: ضرب عمرو وزيد الكرة، والمعنى في كلتا الجملتين واحد، فثبت بذلك أن الفاعلين في مرتبة واحدة، فلا يقال لأحدهما أول ولا للآخر ثانٍ.
وسبب آخر، وهو أن العطف في نية إعادة الفعل، فالتقدير في قولك (ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة) هو (ضرب زيد الكرة وضرب عمرو الكرة) والدليل على ذلك أن الضرب الذي صدر من زيد بخلاف الضرب الذي صدر من عمرو، فالضرب صادر من كليهما، والكرة مضروبة من كليهما، بحيث يصح أن يقال (ضرب زيد الكرة) وأن يقال (ضرب عمرو الكرة)
بخلاف المثال الآخر، وهو أعطى زيد الفقراء المال، فإن الفاعل واحد والفعل واحد، فزيد هو المعطي، ولم يتكرر منه الإعطاء، والفعل أعطى واحد، ومعنى الإعطاء في نفسه يقتضي مسلما ومسلما إليه، فالمسلم المال والمسلم إليه الفقراء.
والدليل على ذلك أن التعدي واللزوم من صفات الفعل لا من صفات الفاعل ولا المفعول، فهناك فعل لازم لا يتعدى لأي مفعول، وهناك فعل يتعدى لمفعول واحد، وهناك فعل يتعدى لمفعولين، وهناك فعل يتعدى لثلاثة مفاعيل، فثبت أن الفعل هو الذي يتعلق بعدد المفاعيل، وليست المفاعيل نفسها
وأنت إذا حاولت أن تعرب (عمرا) فاعلا ثانيا، فماذا يا ترى سيكون نصيب الواو من الإعراب؟؟
وإذا حاولت حذفها من الجملة عاد الأسلوب غريبا خارجا عن مهيع كلام العرب.
فجعل (عمرو) فاعلا ثانيا يقتضي أن تكون الواو فضلة وقد أثبتنا أنها عمدة في الجملة، فمن ثم لا يصح اعتبار (عمرو) فاعلا ثانيا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
من يدلني على معنى كلمة (تجهرم) فإنها وردت في تفسير ابن كثير: (ولما تجهرم مسيلمة الكذاب وتسمى برحمن اليمامة كساه الله جلباب الكذب وشهر به) ولقد بحثت عنها في أكثر من معجم فما وجدتها.

الجواب:
(جَهْرَم) بلدة تنسب لها الثياب الجهرمية، وقد تحذف ياء النسب فيقال الجهرم للثياب نفسها، كما قال رؤبة:
بل بلد ملء الفجاج قتمه ........... لا يُشترى كَتَّانُه وجَهْرَمُه
ثم اشتق بعضهم منه اشتقاق الجامد فقالوا: تجهرم أي انتفش وتكبر وتعالى وتجرأ ولم يخش أحدا، كما يقال: استأسد، واستتيس، وكما يقال: تبرنس من البرنس، وتقنع من القناع.
وهذا الاشتقاق مقصور على السماع عند أكثر أهل العلم خلافا للمجمع القاهري.

وقد وردت الكلمة في مواضع أخر من تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله، وسياق الكلام يدل على معناها.
فقد قال في موضع آخر:
({ اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى } أي: تمرّد وعتا وتَجَهْرم على الله وعصاه)
وقال:
(فتمرد فرعون واستكبر وأخذته الحمية، والنفس الخبيثة الأبية، وقوى رأسه وتولّى بركنه، وادعى ما ليس له، وتجهرم على الله، وعتا وبغى وأهان حزب الإيمان من بني إسرائيل)
وقال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية عن بعض الملوك:
( ... وظهر منه قبل موته تجهرم عظيم وذلك أنه حاصر أخاه شقيقه ... مدة سنين حتى ضيق عليه الأقوات بها فسلمها إليه قسرا على أن يعطيه بعض البلاد فلما تمكن منه ومن أولاده أرسل إليهم من قتلهم غدرا وخديعة ومكرا فلم ينظر بعد ذلك إلا خمسة أيام فضربه الله تعالى بالقولنج سبعة أيام ومات )
وقال الإمام الذهبي في ترجمة بعض المتصوفة:
( ... فقد أساء الأدب وأطلق في جانب الربوبية ما لا يجوز إطلاقه وتجهرم على الله تعالى ... )
وواضح من السياق أن معناها تجرأ، والله أعلم
وقال في موضع آخر:
( ... واشتد البلاء بالعيارين وتجهرموا بالإفطار في رمضان وشرب الخمور والزنا )
وواضح أيضا من السياق أن معناها اجترءوا.
وقال في موضع آخر:
( ... فما ظنك إذا انضم إليها كبر وفجور وإجرام وتجهرم على الله نسأل الله العافية )
وواضح أيضا من السياق أن معناها الاجتراء
وقال الحاكم عن بعض الرواة (... معتزليا متهاونا بالرواية تجهرم حتى هجر)، فمعناها هنا أيضا تجرأ والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل (الظن) من بين معاني (الاعتقاد)؟ بمعنى لو أنني قلت: (أعتقد كذا وكذا)، فهل يمكن أن يعني ذلك: (أظن كذا وكذا)؟

الجواب:
يصح إطلاق الاعتقاد على الظن، ولكن إذا كان الظن راجحا؛ لأن الاعتقاد هو عقد القلب على شيء؛ وأصل الاعتقاد الاقتناء والاتخاذ والإحاطة؛ ثم أطلق على اعتقاد القلب؛ لأن القلب كأنه يقتني هذا العلم أو يحويه.
والظن أيضا يطلق على اليقين كقوله تعالى: { الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقو ربهم }.
وكذلك العلم يطلق على اليقين ويطلق على الظن الراجح كقوله تعالى: { فإن علمتموهن مؤمنات فلا ترجعوهن إلى الكفار }، وقال: { فكاتبوهم إن علمتم فيهم خيرا }.
فهذه الألفاظ كلها متقاربة (الاعتقاد) (العلم) (الظن)، وللظن معان أخر لا محل لذكرها.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
التعبير (لا يحرك ساكنا) كناية عن اللامبالاة وعدم الاهتمام. ولكن ما المقصود بالساكن في هذا التعبير؟

الجواب:
(لا يحرك ساكنا) كناية عن عدم المبالاة، أو عن الغفلة، و(ساكنا) هنا صفة لمحذوف، تقديره (شيئا) أو (عضوا)، وحذف الموصوف وإقامة الصفة مكانه كثير في كلام العرب، كما في قوله تعالى: {فأهلكنا أشد منهم بطشا}، {دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحا}، {وإن تدع مثقلة}، {ولا تزر وازرة}.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
(الطالب يكتب) ... نوع الخبر: (خبر جملة فعلية). والسؤال: ما إعراب (جملة فعلية) هنا؟ هل هي صفة؟ أم مضاف إليه أم ماذا؟ وكذلك أيضا قولنا: (خبر مفرد) و (خبر شبه جملة).

الجواب:
قولنا (جملة فعلية) هنا لا يصح أن يكون صفة؛ لأن الصفة تطابق الموصوف في التذكير والتأنيث، والصواب أنه بدل أو عطف بيان.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل هناك اختلاف بين حرفي الشرط (أو) و (أم)؟ ففي قولنا مثلا: ماذا تفضل، الشاي ... القهوة؟ أي الحرفين نستخدم؟؟

الجواب:
تقول: (ماذا تفضل، الشاي أو القهوة)، ولا يصح أن تقول (أم) إلا مع همزة الاستفهام؛ فتقول (آلشاي أم القهوة) كما قال تعالى: { قل آلذكرين حرم أم الأنثيين ... }، وكذلك مع (هل) تستعمل (أو) ولا تستعمل (أم)، فتقول: (هل تشرب الشاي أو القهوة؟)، وهذا هو الراجح، وبعضهم يجوز استعمال الهمزة، ولكنه قول ضعيف.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
(بعضهم بعضا) هل تستخدم مع الجمع فقط أو مع المثنى أيضا؟ فلو أردت أن أقول: (أحترم هذا الشخص، وهو يحترمني أيضا)، فكيف يكون ذلك في جملة واحدة؟ علما بأنها تكون بالإنجليزية هكذا: (we respect each other).

الجواب:
(بعض) يطلق على الواحد، فإذا كنتما اثنين فلك أن تقول: يحترم بعضنا بعضا، ولكن معناها ليس كمعنى العبارة الإنجليزية، فإن معنى (يحترم بعضنا بعضا) أن أحدنا يحترم الآخر، ولا يشترط أن يكون معناها كل منا يحترم الآخر، فالأولى في مثل هذه العبارة أن تترجم هكذا (كلانا يحترم أخاه) كما قال الشاعر:
كلانا غني عن أخيه حياته ............. ونحن إذا متنا أشد تغانيا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
عندما تفعل خطأ، كيف يكون الاعتذار؟ هل (أنا آسف) كلمة صحيحة؟ أو (معذرة)؟ أو (عفوا)؟

الجواب:
كل ذلك صحيح إن شاء الله، والأسف الندم، فالتعبير بـ(أنا آسف) اعتذار صريح، أما قولنا (معذرة) و(عفوا) فهو من باب التعبير عن الفعل بالمصدر، والمعنى (اعذِرْ معذرة) و(اعفُ عفوا)، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى: { ... فضَرْبَ الرقاب } أي اضربوا الرقاب، ومنه قول الشاعر:

فصبرا في مجال الموت صبرا ................. فما نيل الخلود بمستطاعِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل قولنا (ليست هناك مشكلة) و(لا مشكلة) و(ليس مشكلة) هل كل هذا صحيح فصيح؟ ثم أليس قولنا (لا بأس) أفضل من كل هذا؟

الجواب:
كل ذلك صحيح إن شاء الله، ولا تقل (فصيح) فالصحة أعم من الفصاحة، ولا يلزم من صحة لفظة أن تكون فصيحة، كما لا يلزم من فصاحة لفظة أن يكون غيرها أقل فصاحة منها.
وقولنا (ليس مشكلة) فيه ركاكة مع أنه صحيح بتقدير (ليس ذلك مشكلة) أو (ليس ثم مشكلة).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
كيف نستخدم التعبير (من ناحية أخرى) استخداما صحيحا؟

الجواب:
هو تعبير سليم جارٍ على قياس كلام العرب، ولكنه مستحدث لا أعرفه مسموعا، والله أعلم.
ونحوه قولهم: (وعلى الطرف الآخر) (وإذا نظرنا للموضوع من زاوية أخرى) .. إلخ.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل كلمة (زجاجة) هي المرادفة لكلمة (bottle) في الإنجليزية؟

الجواب:
لعل الأصوب أن يقال: قارورة؛ لأن الـ(bottle) تكون لما يعبأ، والله أعلم، والأمر في هذا واسع إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
أسكن في مصر، وأرى السيارات الخاصة مكتوبا عليها (ملاكي القاهرة) مثلا. فما أصل كلمة (مَلَّاكِي)؟

الجواب:
هي من المنسوب، ولكن العامة جرت على تخفيف ياء النسب، واسم الفاعل من (ملك) هو (مالك) وصيغة المبالغة منه (ملاَّك)، والنسب إليها (مَلاَّكي)، وهذا الأمر شائع عند العامة، ويشبه ذلك قولهم (لحم عَجَّالي) في النسب إلى العِجْل، و(ثياب وَلاَّدي) في النسب للأولاد، و(بيع قَطَّاعي) و(فاكهة خَشَّابي) ... إلخ
ولا أريد أن أزعم صواب ما تقوله العامة، وإنما غرضي أن أذكر ما أُراه أصلا لكلامهم، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما معنى (الفعل المضارع)؟ ولماذا لم يسمَّ (الفعل الحاضر)، كما في قولنا: (الفعل الماضي)؟

الجواب:
أما (لماذا لم يسم الفعل الحاضر) فهي مسألة اصطلاحية، ولا مشاحة فيها، فإن كنت تريد أن تسميه الفعل الحاضر فافعل، ولكن لعلماء النحو نظرة ثاقبة في هذا الأمر، فإن الفعل الماضي أحيانا يدل على الحاضر كما تقول: (قد قامت الصلاة)، وأحيانا الفعل الأمر يدل على الحاضر كما تقول: (افعل ذلك الآن)، وأحيانا المضارع يدل على الأمر كما في قوله تعالى: {ولتكن منكم أمة ...}.
وإنما سمي مضارعا لأنه ضارع الأسماء في الإعراب؛ لأن الأصل في الأفعال البناء، فالفعل الماضي مبني والفعل الأمر مبني، والأصل في الأسماء الإعراب، والفعل المضارع الأصل فيه الإعراب، فضارع الاسم في استحقاق الإعراب، فسمي مضارعا لذلك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل كل ما يختم بتاء مربوطة يمكن أن يجمع جمع مؤنث سالما؟

الجواب:
نعم كل ما يختم بتاء مربوطة يجوز جمعه بالألف والتاء، ويستثنى من ذلك (أَمَة) و(شاة) و(شَفَة)؛ فقد استغنت العرب عن جمعها السالم بـ(إِماء) و(شِياه) و(شِفاه)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل هناك فرق، ولو يسيرا، في المعنى بين قولنا: (أحب الطعام ساخنا) و (أحب الطعام الساخن)؟

الجواب:
الفرق - والله تعالى أعلم - أن الجملة الأولى جواب لقول القائل: (كيفَ تُحِبُّ الطعام؟)، والجملة الثانية جواب لقول القائل: (أيَّ الطعام تحب؟).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
كلمة (مُزْدَوجَة) في قولنا: (معايير مزدوجة).. بكسر الواو أم بفتحها؟

الجواب:
الصواب كسر الواو؛ لأن الفعل (ازدوج) لازم، وهو مبني للفاعل وليس مبنيا للمفعول، تقول: (ازْدَوَجَت المعايير)، ولا تقول: (ازْدُوِجَت المعايير).
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم، وبه الهداية ومنه التوفيق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
كيف تثنى كلمة (( فتوى )) هل هي : فتويان أم فتوتان ؟؟ مأجورين . 

الجواب:
الصواب (فتويان)، ولا وجه لوضع التاء في (فتوتان)
وألف المقصور ترجع لأصلها عند التثنية مثل (فتى - فتيان) (رحى - رحيان) ... إلخ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
 ما الفرق بين الجد بالفتح بدال مشددة، وبين الجد بالكسر بدال مشددة ؟

الجواب:
الجَدَّ - بالفتح - معناها العظمة والمنزلة والرفعة، كما في قوله تعالى: { وأنه تعالى جَدُّ ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا }.
والجَدُّ - بالفتح أيضا - والد الوالد.
والجَدُّ - بالفتح أيضا - الحظ، ومنه يقال فلان مجدود أي محظوظ.
والجد - بالفتح أيضا - الغنى، وفي الحديث (( ولا ينفعُ ذا الجَدِّ منك الجَدُّ )).

وأما الجِدُّ - بالكسر - فهو الاجتهاد والدأب، ومنه قول الشاعر:
وإن الذي بيني وبين بني أخي ............. وبين بني عمي لمختلف جدا
أي بلغ الغاية في ذلك.
والجِدُّ - بالكسر أيضا - خلاف الهزل، ومنه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( ثلاث جِدُّهن جد وهزلهن جد )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل هناك فرق بين النِّعمة بالكسر والنَّعمة بالفتح ؟ وأيضا ما الفرق بين وِقر بالكسر ووَقر بالفتح؟


الجواب:
النِّعمة (بالكسر) التفضل والإحسان؛ كما قال تعالى: { وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله }
النَّعمة (بالفتح) التنعم والترفه؛ كما قال تعالى: { فذرني والمكذبين أولي النعمة }
الوِقْر (بالكسر) الحِمْل؛ كما قال تعالى: { فالحاملات وقرا }
الوَقْر (بالفتح) الثقل في السمع؛ كما قال تعالى: { وفي آذاننا وقر }، وهي مصدر وَقِرَ يوقر وَقْرا ووَقَرًا بسكون القاف وفتحها.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
قرأت فى الروضة الندية أن الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر قال عن هذه الكلمة إنه لفظ مولد مستكره 
ما معنى هذه العبارة وهل تعنى أنها كلمة غير فصيحة برجاء التوضيح

الجواب:
(مولد) يعني لم ينقل عن العرب الفصحاء في عصور الاحتجاج وهم الجاهليون والمخضرمون باتفاق، والإسلاميون على الراجح حتى منتصف القرن الثاني الهجري.
(مستكره) أي تعافه النفس وتشمئز منه إذا كان صاحبها سليقيا فصيحا.
ولكنك لم تذكر الكلمة المذكورة، ويبدو أنك تقصد كلمة (ماتن) التي علق عليها الشيخ أحمد شاكر بذلك؟
ويبدو أنك استشكلت وصفه بكلمة (مستكره)، فظننت أنها بمعنى مكره.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما الفرق في المعنى بين أثبت الشيء ثبت الشيء-بتشديد الباء-؟
لا أريد الفرف اللفظي بأن الأول متعد بالهمزة والثاني متعد بالتضعيف ، وإنما أريد الفرق في المعنى.

الجواب:
المعنى متقارب، ولكن عادة يكون وزن (فَعَّل) أكثر تأكيدا من (أَفْعَلَ)
لأن التضعيف (التشديد) يفيد التكثير والتقوية؛ كما تقول: (كسَر وكسَّر) - (قطَع وقطَّع) - (قتَل وقتَّل).
أما همزة (أفعل) فهي تفيد التعدية دون التوكيد.
ولذلك تقول: (أعلمتُك كذا) إذا أخبرته فقط، وتقول: (علَّمتُك كذا) إذا كان فيه علاج ومجاهدة.
وتقول: (أفرطتُ) إذا تعديتَ الحد، و(فرَّطتُ) إذا قصرتَ عنه.
وكذلك تقول: (أثبتُّ هذا الحكم) أي جعلته ثابتا بالبرهان، وتقول: (ثبَّتُّ هذا الحكم) أي أكدته وزدته قوة بما قدرت عليه.
وليس كل فعل يجوز لك أن تعديه بالتضعيف أو بالهمزة، بل الأمر موكول إلى السماع أصالة.
وعلى كل حال فالمعنى قريب، والاستعمال فيه تجوز في مثل هذه الأمور.
ومن مُثُل ذلك: (أبدل وبدَّل) - (أنزل ونزَّل) - (أعجل وعجَّل) ... إلخ.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
الفعل (هلك) بمعنى (مات).. هل يستخدم أساسا مع غير الصالحين؟ كقولنا: هلك البابا قبل نحو سنة ونصف.

الجواب:
(هلك) يستعمل مع الصالحين والطالحين على سواء، قال تعالى: { ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل بالبينات فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به حتى إذا هلك قلتم لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا }، وهذا نبي كريم. وقال تعالى: { إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد ... } وهذا عام في الصالحين والطالحين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
عد أحد الإخوة النسبة إلى طبيعة: طَبَعي، فهل ما هو مشهور في الصحف وعند بعض الكتبة من أهل العلم بله غيرهم خطأ ولحن؟

الجواب:
اللغوي المشهور (أنستاس الكرملي) له مبحث طويل في هذا الباب خلص فيه إلى معارضة النحويين في هذه القاعدة التي سبق ذكرها (قاعدة النسبة إلى فَعِيلة وفُعَيلة).
وانتهى في بحثه إلى أن النسب إلى (فَعِيلة) و(فُعَيلة) على بابه بغير حذف للياء، وما جاء مخالفا لذلك هو الشاذ، واستدل على صحة قوله بأن ما جاء موافقا لهذه القاعدة عن العرب أكثر مما جاء موافقا لكلام النحويين، ومما ذكره في ذلك (طبيعة : طبيعي).
وعلى الرغم من مخالفتي له في كثير مما ذهب إليه إلا أن كلامه في هذه المسألة قوي في نظري؛ لأنه مبني على السماع، وتبقى المسألة في ثبوت السماع عن العرب في (طبيعي).
وهذه الكلمة ليست مشهورة في الصحف وعند بعض الكتبة فحسب، بل هي مشهورة جدا عند أهل العلم قديما وحديثا منذ القرن الثاني الهجري، بل لا أعلم أحدا استعمل كلمة (طبعي) في النسب إلى طبيعة أصلا.
ولم أقف على شاهد من عصور الاحتجاج على كلمة (طبيعي) إلا أنه يستأنس لها بورودها في كلام أعلام اللغة كالجاحظ والسري الرفاء وأبي حيان التوحيدي وابن حزم والمرزوقي شارح الحماسة وغيرهم.
وقال أبو العلاء المعري:
فَإِن تَترُكوا المَوتَ الطَبيعيَّ يَأتِكُم ........ وَلَم تَستَعينوا لا حُساماً وَلا خِرصَا
وقال الوزير ابن شهيد:
إِنَّ الكَرِيمَ إِذا ما ماتَ صاحِبُه ......... أَوْدَى بِهِ الوجْدُ وَالثُّكْلُ الطَّبِيعيُّ
ومما يؤيد ذلك أيضا ما وقع في كلام ابن المقفع من استعماله النسب إلى (بهيمة) على (بهيمي)، فهذا يؤيد أن الأصل هو النسب إليها على بابها، وشهادة الأصمعي لابن المقفع معروفة.

----------


## المحرر

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا لكم، وبارك الله فيكم . 
> في الصحيحين عن النبي  قال: «لَمْ يَكْذِبْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَّا ثَلَاثَ كَذَبَاتٍ ثِنْتَيْنِ مِنْهُنَّ فِي ذَاتِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ »
> وفي المسند عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ: اشْتَكَى عَلِيًّا النَّاسُ قَالَ فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِينَا خَطِيبًا فَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ لَا تَشْكُوا عَلِيًّا فَوَاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَأُخَيْشِنٌ فِي ذَاتِ اللَّه ... وغيرها.


جزاكم الله خيراً ،
وهذا للفائدة :
قال شيخ الإسلام في المجموع ( 3 / 334 ) : وقريب من ذلك قول بعض التابعين في صفة أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه حيث قال إن كان الله في صدري لعظيما وإن كنت بذات الله لعليما أراد بذلك أحكام الله
فإن لفظ الذات في لغتهم لم يكن كلفظ الذات في اصطلاح المتأخرين بل يراد به ما يضاف إلى الله كما قال خبيب رضي الله عنه ... وذلك في ذات الإله وإن يشأ ... يبارك على أوصال شلو ممزع ...
ومنه الحديث لم يكذب إبراهيم إلا ثلاث كذبات كلها في ذات الله ومنه قوله تعالى فاتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم وهو عليم بذات الصدور ونحو ذلك فإن ذات تأنيث ذو وهو يستعمل مضافا يتوصل به إلى الوصف بالأجناس فإذا كان الموصوف مذكرا قيل ذو كذا وإن كان مؤنثا قيل ذات كذا كما يقال ذات سوار فإن قيل أصيب فلان في ذات الله فالمعنى في جهته ووجهته أي فيما أمر به وأحبه ولأجله ...
وقال أيضاً ( 6 / 341 ) : فلما وجدوا الله قال فى القرآن تعلم ما فى نفسى ولا أعلم ما فى نفسك ويحذركم الله نفسه و كتب على نفسه الرحمة وصفوها فقالوا نفس ذات علم وقدرة ورحمة ومشيئة ونحو ذلك ثم حذفوا الموصوف وعرفوا الصفة فقالوا الذات وهى كلمة مولدة ليست قديمة وقد وجدت فى كلام النبى والصحابة لكن بمعنى آخر مثل قول خبيب الذى فى صحيح البخاري : وذاك فى ذات الاله وان يشأ ... يبارك على أوصال شلو ممزع ...
وفى الصحي عن النبى قال لم يكذب ابراهيم الا ثلاث كذبات كلهن فى ذات الله وعن أبى ذر كلنا أحمق فى ذات الله وفى قول بعضهم اصبنا فى ذات الله والمعنى فى جهة الله وناحيته أى لأجل الله ولابتغاء وجهه ليس المراد بذلك النفس ونحوه فى القرآن فاتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم وقوله عليم بذات الصدور أى الخصلة والجهة التى هى صاحبة بينكم وعليم بالخواطر ونحوها التى هى صاحبة الصدور
فاسم الذات فى كلام النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والعربية المحضة بهذا المعنى ثم اطلقه المتكلمون وغيرهم على النفس بالاعتبار الذى تقدم فانها صاحبة الصفات فاذا قالوا الذات فقد قالوا التى لها الصفات
وقد روى فى حديث مرفوع وغير مرفوع تفكروا فى آلاء الله ولا تتفكروا فى ذات الله فان كان هذا اللفظ أو نظيره ثابتا عن النبى وأصحابه فقد وجد فى كلامهم اطلاق اسم الذات على النفس كما يطلقه المتأخرون .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
فى أحد أبيات المتنبى الذى يقول فيه: 
كأنك شمس والملوك كواكب ........... إذا طلعت لم يبد منهن كوكب
أريد أن أعرف ما سر قوله منهن ولم يقل منهم وإذا قلنا إن جمع التكسير للمذكر يأخذ فعلا مؤنثا كمثلا قوله تعالى ( إذا الكواكب انتثرت ) فلا نستطيع القول بأنه يـخذ ضمير المؤنث (هن) لقوله تعالى (لها سبعة ابواب لكل باب منهم جزء مقسوم ) 

الجواب:
= الجمع لغير العاقل يصح أن يشار إليه بضمير الواحد المؤنث، وبضمير الجمع المؤنث، فالأول مشهور كما قال تعالى: {والأنعام خلقها}، والثاني أقل؛ قال تعالى: {قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك}، فـ(أربعة) تقال لمذكر؛ لأن العدد يخالف المعدود، وقال تعالى: {واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام رب إنهن أضللن كثيرا}، والأصنام جمع صنم وهو مذكر.

= (منهم) في الآية عائد على أهل النار وليس على الأبواب، كما يُعلم بالنظر في تفسير الطبري وغيره.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما تصغير زينب وسعاد ؟؟؟ وهل ترجع تاؤهما في التصغير ؟؟ ولو لا يرجع فلم ؟؟
النحاة يعدون العقرب مؤنثا ؛ ويقولون بأن الحرف الأربع يضارع تاء التانيث .
هل لنا أن نقول بأن جعفر اسم مؤنث لأن الحرف الرابع يشابه تاء التأنيث كالعقرب ؟؟؟؟ لم لا ؟؟


الجواب:
تصغير ( زينب ) ( زُيَيْنِب )، وتصغير ( سعاد ) ( سُعَيِّد )، وتصغير ( عقرب ) ( عُقَيْرِب )، وتصغير ( جعفر ) ( جعيفر )
والنحاة يقولون: إن الحرف الرابع من ( عقرب ) ينزل منزلة تاء التأنيث، وليس معنى ذلك أنهم يرون أنه مؤنث، وإنما المراد أن الرباعي ثقيل كما أن فيه الثلاثي المزيد فيه تاء التأنيث ثقيل، فالجامع بينهما هو الثقل وليس التأنيث، فتنبه.
ولذلك فلو عرض للاسم تغيير كأن تصغره ترخيما فإنك ترجع التاء، فتقول في تصغير زينب (زُنَيْبَة)، وفي تصغير سعاد (سُعَيْدَة)؛ لأن عارض الثقل - وهو الحرف الرافع - زال.
والنحاة يلجئون لهذه التعليلات ليطرد لهم ما وضعوه من أصول وضوابط وعلل، وفي أغلب الأحيان لا ينبني على هذه العلل عمل، وإنما العبرة في ذلك بما سمع عن العرب؛ فالأمر كما قال الفرزدق: ( علينا أن نقول وعليكم أن تعتلوا )

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما معنى قول النحاة بأن " هند " و "دعد " وغيرهما من الأسماء التي على ثلاثة أحرف وأوسطها ساكن منصرفة؛ لأن حروفها قليلة وأسطها ساكن فخف الاسم بذلك فيصرف .
وسقََـَر لا ينصرف لأنها متحركة الأوسط فثقلها سبب منع صرفها . !!!!!
السؤال : ما هي الخفة فيها ؟؟؟ وما العلاقة بين هذه الخفة و عدم الانصراف ؟؟؟!!!


الجواب:
السكون عند النحويين أخف من الحركة، ولذلك يسمون السكون أحيانا تخفيفا، ويسمون الحركة تثقيلا، كما في قولهم (عُسْر وعُسُر بالتخفيف والتثقيل) أي بالسكون والتحريك.

والمنع من الصرف إنما نطق به تخفيفا؛ لأن الفتحة أخف من الجر مع التنوين، فإذا كان الاسم ثقيلا ناسبه التخفيف، أما إن كان خفيفا فلا يحتاج إلى تخفيف، فلذلك صرفوا مثل (هند) و(دعد)

وهذه كلها علل عقلية نظرية من وضع النحاة، ولا يتعلق بها عمل أو حكم لغوي، والعبرة أولا وأخيرا بالسماع، ولذلك تجدهم يضطربون أحيانا في تعليل ما شذ من هذا الباب، كتعليل منع صرف (أشياء)مع صرف ما يماثلها، وتعليل صرف (سلاسلا) مع ثقلها.

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
لماذا كسرت ( حاء ) كما في قوله نعالى : (( وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً )) .
وفتحت كما في قوله تعالى : (( الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ ))

الجواب:
هما لغتان صحيحتان فصيحتان، وبهما قرئ في الآية الأولى، واتفق السبعة على الفتح في الآية الثانية.
ولعل الذي سوغ تقديم الكسر في الآية الأولى أن ما قبلها مكسور، بخلاف الثانية فما قبلها ليس مكسورا.
وبعضهم يفرق بين الفتح والكسر بأن الفتح مصدر والكسر اسم، وهو خلاف نظري؛ لأن الاسم والمصدر يتعاقبان كثيرا في كلام العرب.
وهذا يشبه قوله تعالى: { سلام هي حتى مطلَعِ الفجر } مع قوله تعالى: { حتى إذا بلغ مطلِعَ الشمس }
وذلك لأن الانتقال إذا كان في كلمتين فإنه يكون أسهل إذا كان من كسر إلى كسر أو من فتح إلى فتح، أما في كلمة واحدة فإن الانتقال من كسر إلى فتح أو من فتح إلى كسر أسهل.
ولذلك فتحت نون (من) في { فاستعذ بالله مِنَ الشيطان }، وكسرت نون (عَنْ) في { ولا تجادل عَنِ الذين يختانون أنفسهم }
ولذلك ينص علماء اللغة على أنه لا تجتمع أربع فتحات في كلمة واحدة مع أنها كثيرة في كلمتين، ولا تجتمع كسرات متوالية في كلمة واحدة مع أنها كثيرة في كلمتين، وهذا يدل على الفرق بين تصرفهم في الكلمة الواحدة وتصرفهم في الكلمتين.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يصح جمع فَهْم على أفهام أو فهوم ؟

الجواب:
جمع فَعْل على فعول مطرد، أما ( أفهام ) فالإشكال عليه من وجهين:
الأول: أن الفهم مصدر؛ والمصدر لا يجمع عند جمهرة اللغويين.
الثاني: أن فَعْلا لا يجمع على أفعال؛ نص عليه سيبويه وتبعه جل المتأخرين.
والجواب عن الأول أن المصدر خرج عن المصدرية إلى الاسمية ليدل على فهم معين لفرد معين في وقت معين؛ وبذلك جرى استعمال الشعراء والأدباء.
والجواب عن الثاني من وجهين:
الأول: أن (الفهم) يجوز فيه فتح الهاء، بل نص بعضهم على أنه أفصح.
الثاني: أن بعض النحويين (أظن من الكوفيين) جوز جمع فَعْل على أفعال إذا كانت عينه حرف حلق كما هنا.
ومما ورد من ذلك عند الشعراء:
قول أبي تمام:
تصدا بها الأفهام بعد صقالها ............... وترد ذكران العقول إناثا
وقول المتنبي:
وليس يصح في الأفهام شيء ............... إذا احتاج النهار إلى دليل
وقول أبي الفتح البستي:
أفهام أهل الفهم إن قستها ................ دوائرٌ فهمك فيها نقط
وكل هؤلاء بعد عصور الاحتجاج، ولم أقف على شاهد لهذه الكلمة من عصور الاحتجاج.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وللفائدة:
نقل ابن درستويه في شرح الفصيح - كما في المزهر - عن بعض أهل اللغة أن كل ما كان ثانيه حرف حلق يجوز تسكينه وتحريكه، نحو شعْر وشعَر ونهْر ونهَر.
وذكر ابن السيد البطليوسي في شرح أدب الكاتب أن هذا موقوف على السماع.
فإن كانت عين (فَعْل) الساكنة حرف حلق جاز فيه التحريك على قول هؤلاء، ومن ثم ينطبق عليه قياس قول النحويين في جمع فَعَل على أفعال.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذا ما وجدتُه في مسودتي مورخا في 1414هـ - ولينظر في أخطائه؛ لأني كتبتُه في غرور الشباب:


(( ------------------------ القيــاس والســماع ------------------------
يظن كثيرون من المعاصرين أن كل شيء ورد له في اللغة أمثلة كثيرة فإنه يقاس عليه واختلفوا في عدد الأمثلة المراد لإباحة القياس فيرى أكثرهم كمحمد خليفة التونسي وأنستاس الكرملي والمجمع اللغوي أن مائة مثال قاطعة في جعل هذا الأمر قياسيا.

قال محمد خليفة التونسي: (وهل يلزم أكثر من هذا العدد لإثبات قاعدة لغوية، ولو كانت خارجة ن قاعدة أشيع وأكثر منها أمثلة؟!).

وهذا الاستفهام من هذا الكاتب إنما قاله على وجه التعجب، وإنما ينبغي أن نتعجب نحن من كلامه هو؛ لأنه كلام من لا علم له باللغة، فكيف يصدر من مشهود له بالتبحر مثله؟!
والذي قاله لم يقل به أحد من أهل اللغة بل لا أظن عاقلا يقرأ هذا الكلام ويراه منطقيا!
وبيان ذلك أن كلامه متناقض لأن القاعدة هي ضابط يضعه أهل اللغة استقراء من اللغة بحيث يجعلوننا نطبقه على الألفاظ دون بحث مثل رفع المثنى بالألف فإنك إذا قلت الرجلان لا تنتظر سماعا لتقوله، وكذلك إذا نصبته بالياء، فإذا فرضنا أنه ورد عن العرب مائة كلمة نصب فيها المثنى بالألف فهل يعقل أن يثبت العلماء من ذلك قاعدة تنص على أن المثنى ينصب بالألف؟! فإذا فعلوا ذلك فكيف سيطبق مطبق القاعدة الأولى؟! وهي في تلك الحالة ليست بقاعدة لأنها مخالَفة بغيرها، فليقل لي أي قائل: أي القاعدتين نطبق، أو كيف نطبقهما معا؟!
والذي أدى به إلى هذا القول العجيب المخالف للعقل والنقل هو أنه لم يعرف الأصل قبل الفصل، فطلب الفرع دون أسه، وإنك:

لن تدرك الفرع الذي رمته ............... إلا ببحث منك عن أسهولو بحث عن الآساس لعرف أن الإجماع حجة ولعرف كيف يعرف الإجماع، ولعرف أن كلامه مخالف للإجماع.
وإنك لتعجب من هذا الباحث في هذا الموضع فإذا تأملت بحوثه الأخرى رأيته يقيس على عشرة أمثلة وعلى أقل بل على مثال واحد ورد في اللغة لا يعرف له نظير!!

قالوا:
(فلم أتعب العلماء أنفسهم في تأصيل الأصول وتقعيد القواعد وضبط المعارف الصرفية، ولم أضاعوا أوقاتهم في حصر أوزان الكلام وأنواع جموع القلة والكثرة ولم قالوا: إن قياس كذا أن يجمع على كذا وكذا على كذا، ولست واجدا أي كتاب من كتب النحو إلا وفيه ذلك، قال ابن جني: فليت شعري أذكروا هذا ليعرف وحده أم ليعرف ويقاس عليه غيره؟!
ولو لم نقس على ما ذكروه لكان علينا أن نرجع للسماع في كل كلمة وفي ذلك من الإعنات ما فيه، والمعجمات لم تحصر لنا الكلم وأصحابها (( لم يتعرضوا غالبا ... للنص على الجموع القياسية اكتفاء بأقيسة النحو والصرف )) كما قال عباس أبو السعود في [أزاهير الفصحي])

وهذا القول يرحمك الله – لولا علمي بمقدار قائله – لقلت إنه لا يصدر إلا عن جاهل، وذلك لأن من تصفح عشر مواد فقط من (لسان العرب) مثلا يستيقن أن أصحاب المعجمات لا يفعلون ذلك بل يذكرون الجموع قياسية كانت أو شاذة، هذا ما لا يفكرون فيه مطلقا، وكيف يظن ظان أنهم لا يتعرضون في غالب الأحيان للجموع القياسية اكتفاء بأقيسة النحو والصرف مع أن هذه الأقيسة أصلا إنما أخذت في أول الأمر مما نصوا عليه فكيف انقلب الأمر وانعكس وصار الفرع أصلا لما كان له أصلا؟!
وأنت لا بد واجد في المعاصرين الكثيرين الذين يتبجحون بما قاله ابن جني في الخصائص تحت عنوان (في اللغة المأخوذة قياسا).
ولو فرضنا أن كل ما قاله ابن جني صحيح بالمعنى الذي فهموه فكيف نسوا بقية أهل اللغة وأخذوا قوله هو فقط، وكأنهم يتبعون ما تهوى أنفسهم، وقد وجدت بعضهم يتناقض فيقول إنه من المعجبين بابن جني لعبقريته ثم يصفه بما يشبه الحمق ويتهكم عليه.

ويرى عباس حسن في النحو الوافي أن ورود ثلاثين مثالا مسموعة فوق الكثير المبالغ فيه مما يطلب للقياس عليه!!!

وهذا أعجب العجب ولكن الأمر كما قال الطائي:

ولكنها الأيام قد صرن كلها .............. عجائب حتى ليس فيها عجائبوليس كل شيء يقاس عليه وإن وردت له أمثلة كثيرة، ففي الأمر بيان وتفصيل وليس مفتوحا هكذا لكل من ظن شيئا فأثبته قاعدة كالذي يهدم بيتا لإصلاح جدا أو يدك بلدة لإنشاء طريق.

وهاهنا أمثلة حاولتُ جمعها بجهدي ذكرتُ فيها بعض الأمور التي ورد لها عن العرب أمثلة كثيرة ومع ذلك لا يقاس عليها حتى عند المعاصرين المدعين، فانظر مثلا لتصريف الأفعال وعُدَّ ما ورد على مثال باب (نصر) أو (قطع) أو (طرب) أو (دخل) أو (نما) أو ... أو ... إلخ تجدها مئات ومع ذلك لا يقاس عليها بلا خلاف.

وانظر مثلا لما ورد عن العرب من التعاقب في باب (السين والشين) أو (الباء والميم) أو (الألف والياء) أو (التاء والثاء) أو (الفاء والثاء) أو (الجيم والحاء) أو (الحاء والخاء) أو (الراء واللام) أو (السين والصاد) أو (الميم والنون) ... إلخ.
تجدها كثيرة ومنها ما هو كثير جدا بل منها ما جعل قياسيا في أحوال، لكن هل قال أحد بقياسية شيء من ذلك بإطلاق؟! الجواب لا.
وانظر مثلا لما ورد عن العرب (بالفتح والكسر) أو (بالفتح والضم) أو (بالضم والكسر) أو (بالكسر والتحريك) أو (بالضم والتحريك) أو (بالفتح والتحريك) أو (بالتثليث) أو بغير ذلك ومنها ما هو كثير جدا جدا، فالمثلث مئات الألفاظ وبعض ذلك جعله بعضهم قياسيا في مواطن لكن لم يقل أحد إن ذلك يقاس عليه بإطلاق! فعلم أن قياسيته ليست لوروده بكثرة.

وانظر مثلا لما ورد عن العرب في باب (فَعَلَ وأفعل) باتفاق المعنى تجده بالمئات، ومع ذلك أجمعوا على أنه غير قياسي بل أفردوه بالتصنيف وخطئوا العامة في كثير مما يدخل في بابه وآخرهم اليازجي وعباس أبو السعود.

وانظر مثلا لما ورد عن العرب في الأوزان المختلفة، هل يقاس على تلك الأوزان؟ الجواب أن جلها لا يقاس عليه، مثل (فَيْعَل) كفيصل و(فاعول) كناقوس و(فيعول) كقيصوم و(فُعالة) كثمالة و(فَعَالية) كرفاهية، إلى آخر لذلك، وقد أوصلها العلماء لفوق الألف من الأوزان.

وقد جمعتُ ما يفوق الثلاثين مثالا جُمِعَ فيها (فعيل) على (فعائل) وكل اللغويين والنحاة يعدون ذلك شاذا.
وقد جمعتُ ما يفوق العشرين مثالا من باب تعدي (فَعَل) ولزوم (أَفْعَل) وكل من ذكره عده من غرائب الشواذ.

وقد ذكروا أن جمع الاسم بالواو والنون مشروط بكونه من المذكر العاقل مع أن ما ورد يخالف ذلك فوق المائة، وقد ذكر ابن مالك - ولم يخالفه فيما أعلم أحد - أن ذلك شاذ لا يقاس عليه.

وقد قال عباس أبو السعود في الفيصل وعباس حسن في النحو الوافي: إن (فعيلة) إذا كانت بمعنى (مفعولة) لا تجمع على (فعائل)، مع أني جمعتُ من ذلك ما يناهز الثلاثين مثالا التي هي فوق الكثير المبالغ فيه لما يطلب للقياس عند الأستاذ عباس حسن!!

وباب (فاعل بمعنى مفعول) من اللغويين من نفاه مؤولا ما ورد منه، وأكثر اللغويين على إثباته شذوذا واستغرابا، وأبعدَ الدكتور (أحمد الحوفي) فجعل منه قياسيا وصوب على أساسه من شائع القول ما شاء ويكفيه ردا أن ذلك مما أجمع العلماء على بطلانه، مع أنني تتبعتُ وجمعتُ فوق الثلاثين مثالا منه.

وأما كلام العلماء في كتب النحو والصرف بأن باب كذا قياسه كذا وكذا فليس المراد منه أن أستعمل كلامهم في إبطال النقل والسماع من العرب، وإنما فعلوا ذلك لأمور:

أولا: تيسير المعرفة بجمع النظير إلى نظيره وضم كل مشاكل لأخيه.
ثانيا: معرفة حكمة العرب في كلامها؛ يعرف هذا من تأمل كلام سيبويه والخليل خصوصا، وتأمل كلام البصريين عموما.
ثالثا: معرفة الكلام إذا لم يرد بعضُه عن العرب، كأن يرد عن العرب واحد ولا يرد جمعه، أو جمعٌ ولا يرد واحده، أو نحو ذلك فحينئذ نحتاج لهذه القواعد التي أنتجها علماؤنا بالاستقراء لجمهور كلام العرب.

واعلم أن فيصل التفرقة في هذه المسألة أن تعلم أن العرب لم يضعوا لنا شيئا من هذه القواعد، وإنما استقرأ العلماء كلامهم وعرفوا مهيع كلامهم في كل باب، فنظموا ما انتظم منها في سلك واحد ليُعلم ما شذ عنه فيحفظ فيكون أَيْسَرَ على المتعلم، وأَحْكَمَ في علم العالم،

والله أعلم )).

----------


## موتمباي رجب

> السؤال:
> لماذا لا يكون فى اللغة فاعل ثان كما أن هناك مفعول ثان، مثال يوضح سؤالى:
> (ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة) لماذا نعرب عمرا هنا معطوفا ولا نعربه فاعلا ثانيا قياسا على قولنا فى "أعطى زيد الفقراء المال" "المال" مفعول ثان. أعلم أن هذا لم يقل به أحد من النحاة لكن ما السبب؟؟
> 
> الجواب:
> السبب هو (الواو) الفارقة بين المثالين.
> فهذه الواو تفيد التشريك بين الفاعلين فلا يصح أن يقال لأحدهما فاعل أول وللآخر فاعل ثانٍ، والدليل على ذلك أنك تستطيع أن تقدم أحدهما وتؤخر الآخر بغير أن يتغير المعنى، فتقول: ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة، وتقول: ضرب عمرو وزيد الكرة، والمعنى في كلتا الجملتين واحد، فثبت بذلك أن الفاعلين في مرتبة واحدة، فلا يقال لأحدهما أول ولا للآخر ثانٍ.
> وسبب آخر، وهو أن العطف في نية إعادة الفعل، فالتقدير في قولك (ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة) هو (ضرب زيد الكرة وضرب عمرو الكرة) والدليل على ذلك أن الضرب الذي صدر من زيد بخلاف الضرب الذي صدر من عمرو، فالضرب صادر من كليهما، والكرة مضروبة من كليهما، بحيث يصح أن يقال (ضرب زيد الكرة) وأن يقال (ضرب عمرو الكرة)
> بخلاف المثال الآخر، وهو أعطى زيد الفقراء المال، فإن الفاعل واحد والفعل واحد، فزيد هو المعطي، ولم يتكرر منه الإعطاء، والفعل أعطى واحد، ومعنى الإعطاء في نفسه يقتضي مسلما ومسلما إليه، فالمسلم المال والمسلم إليه الفقراء.
> ...


أخي أبا مالك العوضي 
مما علق بالبال ، قبل حصول البلبال : أن النحاة أجازوا : ضارب زيدٌ عمرو ( برفعهما ) . و لهم في ضبطهما أوجه أخر . فما المانع من وجود فاعلَين . فتأمل أخي. و الموضوع مبسوط في المطولات

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبا مالك
وأستأذنك في السؤال، والتعقيب؟
وأبدأ في التعقيب قبل النسيان:
نسمع من بعض الأشياخ أن دخول كلمة: عبارة، منشؤها من كلام الأشاعرة المتكلمين بأن القرآن عبارة عن كلام الله، ثم دخلت في التعريفات الأصولية والفقهية.

وأذكر كلاما - ربما للشيخ علي الطنطاوي في أصل قولهم: ضرب أخماسا لأسداس، أن الأخماس أصابع كل كف، والأسداس الجهات الست، فكأنه لحيرته يضرب كفه بالأخرى، وينظر في كل الجهات...

وأما الأسئلة بعد أخذ إذنك....

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا كفاكم تواضعا، حتى لا يظن أحد القراء أنك تعني ما تقول ( ابتسامة )

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

اعذؤني، فقد أخذت من قرائن الأحوال إذنك لي بالسؤال:
1- يصحح بعض أشياخنا كلمة: خصم بأن الصواب حسم، لأن المقام ليس مقام خصومة...فرد شيخ آخر بقوله: الصواب استنزال، لأن الحسم القطع، في قولنا: اخصم من إجازته يوما، وكذا خصم الأوراق التجارية، فأي الفريقين أحق بالصواب؟
2- كما سمعت من أحد العلماء قوله: إن قولك" على النحو التالي، وفيما يلي، لحن، والصواب فيما يأتي، وعلى النحو الآتي..لأن المعنى في الأول: على النحو التالي للجملة القادمة- كذا قال، ولم أقنع بقوله، فما قولكم دام فضلكم؟
3-في قول بعض الباحثين: التعريف اللغوي والصطلاحي، والفقهي والقانوني، يصوب أحد شيوخنا ذلك بأن النسبة لا وجه لها، وأن الصواب: لغة فقها اضطلاحا...
4- في مصطلح: العلاقات الدولية، أحد شيوخنا يقول بأن الصواب: العلائق، وقد ذكرت له أنني وجدت الآتي: العلاقات جمع علاقة بفتح العين، وهو جمع مؤنث سالم، ومسموع عن العرب، 
قال ذو الرمة:
وَقَد زَوَّدَت مَيٌّ عَلى النَأي قَلبَهُ ....... عَلاقاتِ حاجاتٍ طَويلٍ سَقامُها
وتجمع علاقة على علائق، وهو أكثر استعمالا ، وأنشدوا عليه قول الفرزدق:
حَمَّلتُ مِن جَرمٍ مَثاقيلَ حاجَتي ...... كَريمَ المُحَيّا مُشنَقاً بِالعَلائِقِ
وفي العلائق قال جرير:
لَقَد عَلِقَت بِالنَفسِ مِنها عَلائِقٌ ....... أَبَت طولَ هَذا الدَهرِ أَن تَتَصَرَّما
وقال قيس بن ذَرِيح:
تَهَيَّضَني مِن حُبِّ لُبنى عَلائِقٌ ....... وَأَصنافُ حُبٍّ هَولُهُنَّ عَظيمُ
فقال: الأفصح علائق، فما معيار الأفصح، هل كثرة الشواهد هي المعيار؟
5- المشهور عدم صحة قولنا: نفس العقد، وأن الصواب العقد نفسه، إلا أنني وجدت كثيرا من العلماء ومنهم ابن تيمية رحمه الله يستعلون هذا الأسلوب، فهل هو سائغ، أم أنه لحن بكل حال؟
6- إذا كان اللفظ مذكرا، وجمع جمعا مؤنثا سالما، فكيف يكون حاله مع العدد، والإشارة والغيبة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل

قبل الجواب أحب أن أقدم قاعدة تمهيدا للموضوع؛ لأن الكلام في الخطأ والصواب اللغوي طويل الذيل، وعلى امتداد عصور أهل العلم الذين تكلموا في هذا الباب من القرن الثاني الهجري حتى الآن لم أقف على من وضع كتابا في التأصيل والتقعيد الذي يُبنى عليه القول بأن هذا صواب أو هذا خطأ؛ إلا بعض الرسائل لبعض المعاصرين ولكنها ليست محررة ولا مستوعبة على ما فيها من فوائد.

وهذه القاعدة هي: أن هناك فرقا بين الخطأ في المبنى والخطأ في المعنى، فالأول يسهل الحكم عليه بأنه خطأ، والثاني يصعب ذلك؛ لأن الأول خطأ في الحروف أو في الشكل وهذا مبني على النقل المحض فلا إشكال في رده إلى الصواب.
وأما الثاني فهو صواب في اللفظ ولكنه خطأ في الاستعمال أو في المعنى، وهذا يدخله ضروب من البلاغة والمجاز والاستعارة والكناية والتضمين وغير ذلك من المسائل التي قد تشهد لصحة الاستعمال، فيصعب الحكم عليها بالخطأ.

مثال الأول قولهم ( فَشَلَ ) بفتح الشين، فهذا خطأ واضح؛ لأن المذكور في كتب اللغة هو كسر الشين فقط.
ومثال الثاني قولهم (فشل) أيضا بمعنى أخفق، فهذا المعنى غير موجود في المعجمات، ولكن كثيرا من المعاصرين أجازوه بضرب من المجاز أو الاستعارة، وإن كنت لا أوافقهم على ذلك لأنها مجازات بعيدة جدا، ولكن هذا لا يمنع من أن يأتي أحدٌ فيذكر مجازا قريبا محتملا يكون شاهدا لصواب العبارة، فأنا أحكم عليها بالخطأ ولكني لا أستطيع أن أقطع بذلك، بخلاف النوع الأول.

وكذلك فكون هذا المجاز أو هذه الاستعارة قريبة أو بعيدة، وكونها متكلفة أو غير متكلفة هذه أمور تختلف فيها وجهات النظر، وهي راجعة في الحقيقة إلى السليقة أو الملكة اللغوية التي فسدت عند كثير من المعاصرين، فلا يصح أن ينبني عليها حكم أصلا.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

جزاك الله خيرا
إجابة مختزلة، وقاعدة ذهبية
ونرغب في التطبيق على الاستفسارات - حفظك الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معذرة شيخنا الفاضل على اقتضاب الجواب، وهذا جهد المقل.



> 1- يصحح بعض أشياخنا كلمة: خصم بأن الصواب حسم، لأن المقام ليس مقام خصومة...فرد شيخ آخر بقوله: الصواب استنزال، لأن الحسم القطع، في قولنا: اخصم من إجازته يوما، وكذا خصم الأوراق التجارية، فأي الفريقين أحق بالصواب؟


لم يتبين لي في هذه المسألة شيء



> 2- كما سمعت من أحد العلماء قوله: إن قولك" على النحو التالي، وفيما يلي، لحن، والصواب فيما يأتي، وعلى النحو الآتي..لأن المعنى في الأول: على النحو التالي للجملة القادمة- كذا قال، ولم أقنع بقوله، فما قولكم دام فضلكم؟


هذه التخطئة مبنية على أمرين:
- الأول: أن في العبارة محذوفا - الثاني: أن هذا المحذوف هو (للجملة القادمة)
وكلا الأمرين ممنوع، أما الأول فلأن المتكلم لا ينوي محذوفا، فلم نحمل كلامه ما لا يحمله؟
وأما الثاني فهو أن مثل هذا التقدير وارد أيضا على قوله (فيما يأتي) فتقدر (فيما يأتي بعد الجملة القادمة) و(على النحو الآتي بعد الجملة الآتية)، وكون (تلا) يتعدى باللام، و(أتى) يتعدى بـ(بعد) لا يؤثر في المسألة؛ فاختلاف الأفعال في حروف التعدية لا يؤثر في اختلاف الأحكام.
ثم إننا لو سلمنا الأول فيكفي القدح في التقدير الثاني، فإننا نقدر شيئا آخر هو أقرب لكلام المتكلم، وهو قوله (التالي لقولي هذا نفسه)، وهذا هو المفهوم بادي الرأي من الكلام فهو أولى بالتقدير.



> 3-في قول بعض الباحثين: التعريف اللغوي والصطلاحي، والفقهي والقانوني، يصوب أحد شيوخنا ذلك بأن النسبة لا وجه لها، وأن الصواب: لغة فقها اضطلاحا...


هذا الكلام عجيب جدا؛ فإن بعض أهل اللغة طعن في قولهم (لغة وفقها واصطلاحا) لأنها لم تثبت عن العرب ولا ما يشابهها، وتجد كلاما عنها في أواخر الأشباه والنظائر للسيوطي، وأظن ابن هشام صنف فيها تصنيفا، أو ابن عابدين في الألفاظ الغريبة ... لا أذكر، فليحرر.
أما قولنا (اللغوي) و(الاصطلاحي) و(الفقهي) فهو من باب المنسوب وهو كثير في كلام العرب.
وغاية ما يمكنه قوله أن يكون قولنا (لغة وفقها واصطلاحا) صوابا كما أن قولنا (اللغوي ... إلخ) صواب، فإنه من المعلوم قطعا أن كون بعض الألفاظ صوابا لا يمنع من أن يكون غيرها صوابا فيلزمه أن يذكر دليلا على خطأ العبارات الأولى، والذي أراه أنها صحيحة بالاتفاق، ولا إشكال فيها.



> 4- في مصطلح: العلاقات الدولية، أحد شيوخنا يقول بأن الصواب: العلائق، وقد ذكرت له أنني وجدت الآتي: العلاقات جمع علاقة بفتح العين، وهو جمع مؤنث سالم، ومسموع عن العرب، 
> قال ذو الرمة:
> وَقَد زَوَّدَت مَيٌّ عَلى النَأي قَلبَهُ ....... عَلاقاتِ حاجاتٍ طَويلٍ سَقامُها
> وتجمع علاقة على علائق، وهو أكثر استعمالا ، وأنشدوا عليه قول الفرزدق:
> حَمَّلتُ مِن جَرمٍ مَثاقيلَ حاجَتي ...... كَريمَ المُحَيّا مُشنَقاً بِالعَلائِقِ
> وفي العلائق قال جرير:
> لَقَد عَلِقَت بِالنَفسِ مِنها عَلائِقٌ ....... أَبَت طولَ هَذا الدَهرِ أَن تَتَصَرَّما
> وقال قيس بن ذَرِيح:
> تَهَيَّضَني مِن حُبِّ لُبنى عَلائِقٌ ....... وَأَصنافُ حُبٍّ هَولُهُنَّ عَظيمُ
> فقال: الأفصح علائق، فما معيار الأفصح، هل كثرة الشواهد هي المعيار؟


اختلف أهل اللغة في المراد بقولهم (أفصح)، مع اتفاقهم على أن (الأفصح) لا يستلزم أن يكون خلافه ضعيفا أو خطأ، والمشهور عندهم أن الأفصح هو الأكثر دورانا في كلامهم، فإذا اتفق اللفظان في كثرة الدوران فالأفصح هو الأكثر تبيانا للمعنى ودلالة عليه.
وكون هذه اللفظة أو تلك أكثر في كلام العرب يحتاج إلى نص من أئمة اللغة أو إلى استقراء، وهو نادر في أيامنا هذه.
وأما بخصوص مسألتنا هذه فيمكن أن يقال: (العلاقات) جمع قلة، و(العلائق) جمع كثرة، فيستعمل كل منهما في موطنه فلا نحتاج أصلا لكلام عن فصيح وأفصح.



> 5- المشهور عدم صحة قولنا: نفس العقد، وأن الصواب العقد نفسه، إلا أنني وجدت كثيرا من العلماء ومنهم ابن تيمية رحمه الله يستعلون هذا الأسلوب، فهل هو سائغ، أم أنه لحن بكل حال؟


هذه مسألة خلافية بين علماء اللغة، والأكثرون على الجواز، وهي مذكورة في كتب النحو.



> 6- إذا كان اللفظ مذكرا، وجمع جمعا مؤنثا سالما، فكيف يكون حاله مع العدد، والإشارة والغيبة


هذا إنما يرد على غير العاقل كما هو واضح، كما تقول (مجلد) (مجلدات)، وجماهير النحويين على أن العبرة في العدد إنما هي بالمفرد، فتقول: (سبعة مجلدات) كما تقول: (خمسة عشر مجلدا)، وذهب الكسائي إلى جواز اعتبار الجمع، ومن ذلك الحديث المشهور الضعيف (نهى عن الصلاة في سبع مواطن)، ولذلك شواهد أخر، وأما البصريون فيجعلون هذه الشواهد من باب التضمين.
وأما الإشارة فتقول: (هذه مجلدات) و(هؤلاء مجلدات) والأول أشهر.
وأما الغيبة فتقول: (هي مجلدات) و(هنّ مجلدات) وكلاهما فصيح.

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

جوابك مشكور
أسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا
وعند اكتمالها: أقترح أن تسمى: القول المليح في أجوبة الشيخ ...
أو
الحلل العوضية على الأسئلة النجدية

أدام الله نفعك
وأبقى ذكرك
وشرح صدرك

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

لاحظت ان الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وغيره من علماء الإسلام يستعملون الصيغة الآتية:
وسواء---أو --
والمشهور الآن أن هذا لحن والصواب استعمال أم، وبه جاء القرآن
فهل استعمال أو يحتمل وجها للصواب

أدامك الله مسددا موفقا

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

وعبارة الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:
 والأصل الثاني أن الشرط المخالف لكتاب الله إذا لم يرضيا إلا به فقد التزما ما حرمه الله، فلا يلزم كما لو نذر المعصية، وسواء كانا عالمين أو جاهلين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

إنما يلزم ذلك يا شيخنا الفاضل عند استعمال همزة التسوية أو كان السياق يدل على معناها، كقوله تعالى: {سواء عليهم أستغفرت لهم أم لم تستغفر لهم}، أما إن كان السياق لا يدل على ذلك فلا يلزم، بل يجوز استعمال (أو) ويجوز استعمال (الواو) أيضا، كما في قوله تعالى: {سواء محياهم ومماتهم}، {سواء العاكف فيه والباد}، والمعنى: العاكف والباد سواء أي مستويان؛ لأن (سواء) مصدر يطلق على المفرد والمثنى والجمع، فـ(سواء) في كلام شيخ الإسلام مرفوعة، كما في قوله تعالى: {سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به}.
ويكون تقدير كلام شيخ الإسلام (كونهما عالمين أو جاهلين سواء)، ومن المعلوم أن (أو) تكون أحيانا بمعنى الواو كما قال ابن مالك:
وربما عاقبت الواو إذا ........... لم يلف ذو النطق للبس منفذا
ومن أصرح الآيات في صحة العبارة قوله تعالى: {اصلوها فاصبروا أو لا تصبروا سواء عليكم}.
والله أعلم.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

فإنك شمس و الملوك كواكب .... الــخ 

أليس للنابغة ؟
...........................
وردت في كلامك ( أبا مالك ) كلمة : لفظة ، و أذكر أني رأيت بعض أهل العلم قال إنها ليست صحيحة فما قولك ؟

..........................

ذكرني أول الموضوع عند ذكر مارية سؤالا لم أزل أبحث عن جوابه و هو ضبط قولنا ( مارية سرية رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ) سـُـرِّيـَّـة أو سَـرِيَّـة ؟

و الله يجزل الثواب لنا و لكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(سُرِّيّة)

وأما (لفظة) فأُراها مستعملة عند أهل العلم، فلعل من خطأها جنح إلى استقباحها؛ لأنها من (اللفْظ) أي الطرح.
ولا أرى وجها لتخطئتها، ولا فرق بين تخطئتها وتخطئة (لفظ - ألفاظ - يلفظ).

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

هـــــلا سميت لي مرجعا ضبط ( سُـرِّيـة ) هكذا ؟

و أين أجد النص على جواز ( هُــوَّ ) في الشعر ؟ وهل تجوز نثرا ؟

حفظك الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ضبط (سرية) موجود في معظم كتب اللغة؛ تهذيب اللغة، ولسان العرب، وطلبة الطلبة، والمغرب، والمصباح المنير وغيرها.

وأما تشديد الواو من (هو) والياء من (هي) فهي لغة لبعض العرب كما في التهذيب وتوابعه.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

إذن فهي في النثر جائزة

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

زادك الله من فضله، 
هل يمكن قول رسائل خمسة عشر أوخمس عشر لان العدد تأخر

----------


## أبو سمية السلفي

> جزاكم الله خيرا مشايخنا الكرام
> 
> السؤال:
> ما طريقة ترتيب (مقاييس اللغة) لابن فارس، وكيف يبحث فيه؟
> 
> الجواب:
> الناظر بدأة ذي بدء في (مقاييس اللغة) يحسبه جرى على طريقة الترتيب بحسب أوائل الحروف، كصنيع الزمخشري في أساس البلاغة والفيومي في المصباح المنير، ولكن الحقيقة أن ترتيبه أعقد من هذا، كما قال العلامة عبد السلام هارون في مقدمة تحقيقه:
> (( جرى ابن فارس على طريقة فاذَّةٍ بين مؤلفي المعجم، في وضع معجميه: المجمل والمقاييس. فهو لم يرتّب موادهما على أوائل الحروف وتقليباتها كما صنع ابن دريد في الجمهرة، ولم يطردها على أبواب أواخر الكلمات كما ابتدع الجوهري في الصحاح، وكما فعل ابن منظور والفيروزاباديّ في معجميهما، ولم يَنْسُقْها على أوائل الحروف فقط كما صنع الزمخشري في أساس البلاغة، والفيومي في المصباح المنير. ولكنه سلك طريقاً خاصَّاً به، لم يفطن إليه أحد من العلماء ولا نَبَّه عليه. وكنت قد ظننت أنه لم يلتزم نظاماً في إيراد المواد على أوائل الحروفِ، وأنه ساقها في أبوابها هملاً على غير نظام. ولكنه بتتبُّع المجمل والمقاييس ألفَيْته يلتزم النظام الدقيق التالي: 
> 1 ـ فهو قد قسم مواد اللغة أوَّلاً إلى كتب، تبدأ بكتاب الهمزة وتنتهي بكتاب الياء.
> ...


أحسن الله إليك 
وثم تنبيه وهو أنه وإن كان الترتيب السابق هو الأصل وهو الواضح من كتابه إلا أنه قد خالفه في كثير من المواضع فوضع بعض المواد في غير موضعها اللائق بها حسب هذا الترتيب كما نبه على ذلك محقق كتابه المجمل وبين أنه خالف الترتيب كذلك في المجمل .
وعليه فإذا لم يجد الباحث مادة في الموضع اللائق بها فليس له أن يبادر بنفي وجودها منه أو الزعم بأنها فاتته بل عليه أن يجتهد في البحث حتى يصل إلى مقصوده .

----------


## الخلال

باركَ الله بك أخي أبا مالك على هذه الدرر 




> الأصل في دخول التاء على الاسم أن تكون للتفريق بين المذكر والمؤنث، وخصوصا في المنسوب، و(تَيْم) قبيلة، والنسب إليها (تيمي) في المذكر و(تيمية) في المؤنث،


هذا يؤكد ما كنت أظنه حينما رأيتُ أحد المؤلفين في الفقه يقول :{الملكية لغة نسبة إلى الملك}

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> زادك الله من فضله، 
> هل يمكن قول رسائل خمسة عشر أوخمس عشرة لأن العدد تأخر


وفقك الله، لم أقف على من نص على ذلك، ولكن مقتضى قولهم أن ذلك جائز.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

= السؤال من شيخنا الفاضل (ماهر الفحل) تواضعا منه:

في مسند الإمام أحمد: ( ... أليس بيوم النحر؟ قلنا: نعم ... ) من طريق يحيى بن سعيد عن قرة بن عبد الرحمن عن ابن سيرين عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكرة عن أبيه.
الإشكال في استعمال (نعم) في جواب (أليس)

= الجواب من تلميذه الضعيف:

 وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم يا شيخنا الكريم
والله هذا شرف لي أن تخصوني بهذا الأمر وإن لم أكن أهلا له.
ولا يسعني إلا التطفل على أهل العلم، وتكلف تعاطي الجواب، إذ لم يكن بد من امتثال أمركم، وما على المحسنين من سبيل.

المعروف في اللغة أن (بلى) تختص بجواب النفي وتثبته، وأن (نعم) لتصديق الخبر نفيا كان أو إثباتا.
وهذا من المتواتر في اللغة، وشواهده لا تحصى، فلا يحتاج لنقل، ومن المشهور عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى: {ألست بربكم قالوا بلى} قوله: لو قالوا (نعم) لكفروا.

 وقد وردت شواهد قليلة جدا ظاهرها استعمال (نعم) في موطن (بلى)، وقد استعملها سيبويه نفسه في الكتاب، ولحنه ابن الطراوة في ذلك.

واختار أكثر النحويين أن هذا خطأ، وردوا ما ورد من هذه الشواهد.
وبعضهم تأول الشواهد الواردة في ذلك بما يخرجها عن ظاهرها جريا على المشهور.
وبعضهم انتصر لسيبويه فأجازها حملا على المعنى إن لم يحصل في الكلام لبس.

 ولو سلمنا بالقول الأخير فغايته أن يكون ذلك لغة جائزة في الجملة وليست بالفصيحة.

وأما الحديث المذكور فلا شك أنه من تغيير النساخ، ولا أقول من تغيير الرواة، بل من تغيير النساخ؛ لأن الحديث معروف من رواية ابن سيرين بلفظ (بلى)، ومعروف من رواية (قرة) عنه بلفظ (بلى)، ومعروف من رواية (يحيى بن سعيد) عن قرة بلفظ (بلى)، وهذه الألفاظ موجودة في الصحيحين وغيرهما.

بل إن الروايات الأخرى للحديث في المسند نفسه من غير طريق (يحيى بن سعيد) كلها بلفظ (بلى).

ومعلوم أن الإمام أحمد لم يكن يحدث إلا من كتاب، فمن المستبعد جدا أن يكون هذا التغيير من الإمام أحمد نفسه، وكذلك من المستبعد أن يكون من ابنه عبد الله؛ لأنه كان يروي من كتاب أبيه.

فالذي يترجح لي - والله أعلم - أن هذا الخطأ وقع من النساخ الذين نسخوا المسند، وليس من الرواة المتقدمين.

 والشراح - رحمهم الله تعالى - لهم في مثل هذا الموطن مسالك:

= فبعضهم يذهب لتصويب الرواة والنساخ مطلقا، ويبحث عن مسوغ لكل لفظة مهما كان ما خالفها من الروايات بعيدا، إحسانا للظن بهم، وهذه طريقة إمام النحو جمال الدين ابن مالك وتلميذه الإمام النووي ومن تبعهم كالقاري.

= وبعضهم يذهب لتخطئة الرواة مطلقا في كل ما خالف المشهور من العربية حتى لو اتفق الرواة على هذه اللفظة، وهذه طريقة أبي البركات الأنباري والعكبري وابن الجوزي والسيوطي.

= وبعضهم يتوسط فينظر في اختلاف الرواة فحيث اتفقوا حكم بصحة اللفظة؛ لأن طرق إثبات اللغة ليست بأقوى من هذه الأسانيد الصحيحة، وحيث اختلف الرواة حكم بأن هذا من تصرف الرواة، وهذه طريقة الحافظ ابن حجر وغيره.

 وهذه الطريقة الأخيرة هي الطريقة المرضية التي لا يسوغ غيرها في نظري.

 والبحث من فروع المسألة الطويلة الذيل، وهي الاحتجاج بالحديث النبوي في اللغة والنحو، وقد ناقشها من قبلُ شيخنا (الفهم الصحيح) في موضوع مفرد هنا في الملتقى، وأفردها بالتصنيف جماعة منهم خديجة الحديثي، ومحمود فجال وغيرهم.

----------


## ماهر الفحل

وفيما يتعلق بذكر الفضل لأهله ؛ فقد ذكرت السؤال والجواب في كتابي " الجامع في العلل والفوائد " يسر الله إتمامه وطبعه ، آمين .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا من علو أدبكم يا شيخنا الفاضل، وفقك الله وسدد خطاك، ونفعنا بك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سؤال من شيخنا المسيطير:
( الرجل الإنسان ) هل يمدح الرجل بكونه إنسانا؟

الجواب:
أجاب المشايخ الكرام هاهنا بما لا مزيد عليه:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116359

وأراد العبد الفقير أن يلحق نفسه بركبهم وإن لم يكن من شكلهم فقال:

قال الطوفي في [الإكسير] وأصله عند ابن الأثير:
(( أما حذف الصفة، فإنما يحسن إذا ساوق الكلام ما يدل عليها من تعظيم أو تفخيم ونحوه، فيجوز: كان زيد والله رجلا، واعتبرت عمرا فوجدته إنسانا، أي رجلا فاضلا، وإنسانا كاملا، لدلالة الحال على تعظيمك له، ولزوم تحصيل الحاصل من تقدير عدم إرادة الصفة، ولهذا لو قلت: رأيت رجلا، أو كان زيد رجلا ولم يقترن به شيء من ذلك لم يفد ))

وهذا نص ابن الأثير في المثل السائر:
(( .... وأنت تحس هذا من نفسك إذا تأملته، وهو أن يكون في مدح إنسان والثناء عليه فتقول: كان والله رجلا، أي رجلا فاضلا، أو شجاعا أو كريما، أو ما جرى هذا المجرى من الصفات، وكذلك تقول: سألناه فوجدناه إنسانا، أي إنسانا سمحا أو جوادًا، أو ما أشبهه، فعلى هذا ونحوه تحذف الصفة، فأما إن عريت عن الدلالة عليها من اللفظ أو الحال فإن حذفها لا يجوز ))

فالعبرة بما دل عليه سياق الكلام من الدلالة على الصفة المحذوفة، وسياق الكلام المعاصر في مثل العبارة التي نقلها شيخنا المسيطير يدل على أن المراد (الرحيم) أو (الرؤوف) أو (العطوف) أو نحو ذلك.

المقصود أن أصل الكلام: (إنسان رحيم) (إنسان رءوف) ... إلخ، ثم كثر الاستعمال حتى صار ذكر (الإنسان) كافيا في بيان الصفة؛ إذ المراد أشهر الصفات وأسرعها ورودا إلى الذهن عند ذكر الإنسان.

كما نقول: (فلان الرجل)، فليس المراد الوصف بالذكورة، وإنما المقصود الوصف بأخص صفات الرجل وهي النجدة والشجاعة ونحو ذلك.
وكما نقول: (فلان الحر)، فليس المراد أنه ليس عبدا، وإنما المقصود الوصف بأخص صفات الحر، وهي الأنفة والمروءة والتنزه عن السفاسف، ونحو ذلك.

فكذلك نقول: (فلان الإنسان)، فليس المراد التحرز من كونه حيوانا !! لأن هذا مفهوم بداهة أو هو تحصيل للحاصل، وإنما المراد أخص صفات الإنسان، وهذه الصفات قد تختلف من عصر لعصر، وقد شاع في عصرنا أن المراد من ذلك الرحمة والسماحة ونحو ذلك.
وكذلك في النفي، نقول: (فلان ليس بإنسان)، أي هو فاقد للصفات المستحسنة في الإنسان من نحو العقل والرحمة ونحو ذلك.

ونقول: (هذا ليس بشيء)، أي ليس بشيء ذي قيمة، أو ليس بشيء جيد، أو غير ذلك مما يدل عليه السياق، وليس المراد - كما هو واضح - أنه ليس بشيء مطلقا.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

واستشكل بعض الإخوة إنكار ابن هشام اللخمي صحة ضم الطاء في (الطهور)

والجواب باختصار:

هذه مسألة خلافية مشهورة
فالمعروف عن البصريين أنه بالفتح اسم ومصدر، وهو المذكور عن أبي عمرو والخليل وسيبويه وأبي عبيد والأصمعي وغيرهم
والمعروف عن الكوفيين أنه بالفتح اسم وبالضم مصدر، وهو المذكور عن ثعلب وابن الأنباري وغيرهم.
والكوفيون لا ينكرون الأول، ولكنهم يزيدون لغة الضم في المصدر وهي التي لا يعرفها جمهرة البصريين.
والمشهور في كتب الحديث وشروحها الضم في المصدر والفتح في الاسم
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

سؤال من شيخنا الفاضل ( خزانة الأدب )
الهمزة المتطرفة المكتوبة فوق الألف (كهمزة سبأ) هل تنقلب إلى همزة سفلى في حالة الجر (من سبإ)، أم توضع الكسرة تحتها فقط؟

الجواب باختصار:
 هذا وجه معروف في الرسم معمول به عند بعض كبار المحققين.
ولكنه مهجور في أيامنا هذه.
أذكر - إن لم أكن واهما - أني وقفت عليه لمحمود شاكر وعبد السلام هارون وعبد الفتاح أبو غدة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يقتصر توكيد فعل الأمر العتل الآخر بنون التوكيد الخفيفة ؟ أم أن توكيده يتم بنون التوكيد الثقيلة أيضا

الجواب:
لم يقل أحد - فيما اطلعت عليه - إنه لا يصح توكيد المعتل بنون التوكيد الثقيلة، قال ابن مالك رحمه الله:
 ..............................  .............. وإن يكن في آخر الفعل ألف
فاجعله منه رافعا غير اليا ............ والواو ياء كـ(اسعَيَنَّ سعيا)
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل هناك فرق في قوة التوكيد بين النون الثقيلة والنون الخفيفة؟

الجواب:
الاستعمال والاستقراء لكلام العرب لا أراه يفيد هذا الفرق، وإن كان قد قال به بعض العلماء.
قال سيبويه في الكتاب (3/509):
(( وزعم الخليل أنهما توكيد كما التي تكون فصلا، فإذا جئت بالخفيفة فأنت مؤكد، وإذا جئت بالثقيلة فأنت أشد توكيدا )).
وقال الشاطبي في المقاصد الشافية (5/565):
(( الشديدة أشد تأكيدا من الخفيفة على ما نقل سيبويه عن الخليل وهو رئيس أهل اللغة )).
وقال السيوطي في الإتقان (ص 1642 - طبعة المجمع):
(( نون التوكيد الشديدة بمنزلة تكرير الفعل ثلاثا، والخفيفةُ بمنزلة تكريره مرتين ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل ورد في السنة أو في كلام العرب حتى عصور الاستشهاد استخدام عبارة كيف حالك ؟ علما بأن الكلمتين بمعنى واحد _ فالكيف بمعنى الحال _ فيكون هناك تكرار لا فائدة له كما يزعم البعض وجزيتم خيرا

الجواب:
(أولا) الذي قال: (إن الكيف بمعنى الحال) أخطأ في ذلك خطأ بينا؛ إذ إن مقتضى كلامه أن يقال: (أخبرني عن كيفِك) و(ما كيفُك مع فلان) ... إلخ وهذا وأمثاله يظهر فيه العي والحصر بينا من قائله.
ولو كان كلامه صحيحا لجاز أن يقال (حال زيدٌ؟) بمعنى (كيف زيد؟).

(ثانيا) قوله: (فيكون هناك تكرار لا فائدة له)، أسأله: فكيف يريد منا أن نقول بدلا من العبارة السابقة؟ وهل فيها تكرار حقا؟ يعني لو قال قائل (كيف) فقط أو قال (الحال) فقط يغنيه ذلك عن باقي العبارة؟

(ثالثا) أقول: ليس شرطا في ثبوت صحة تركيب الكلام أن يثبت بعينه عن العرب الفصحاء؛ إنما هذا شرط صحة المفردات، أو التراكيب العامة، وليس لك أن توجب على الناس أن يأتوا بكل تركيب من مبتدأ وخبر مثلا مسموعا عن العرب بعينه، هذا ما لا يقوله أحد من أهل اللغة. أعني أنك لو نقلت عن العرب (كَتَبَ) ونقلت عن العرب (الرَّجُل) وكان معلوما من كلام العرب أن الفعل يأتي بعده الفاعل، فلك أن تقول: (كَتَبَ الرَّجُل) بغير سماع من العرب.

(رابعا) (كيف) اسم موضوع للاستفهام، ويعرب خبرا، وله الصدارة في الكلام، فقولك (كيف الحال) يجاب عنه بـ(الحال جيد) مثلا، فهي جزء لا غنى عنه لتمام الكلام. ولو قرأت أي كتاب من كتب النحو لما وجدت شيئا مما ادعاه هذا المدعي.

(خامسا) هذه العبارة (كيفَ حالُك) وردت في كلام العرب الفصحاء مرارا لا يحصيها إلا الله عز وجل.
ولو تصفحت كتابا من كتب التواريخ أو قصص الخلفاء لرأيتها عشرات المرات.
كما في قصة المهدي مع المفضل الضبي، وكما في قصة هشام بن عبد الملك مع حماد الراوية.
وقال رجل للحسن: يا أبا سعيد، كيف أنت؟ وكيف حالك؟ قال: كيف حال مَنْ أمسى وأصبح ينتظر الموت، ولا يدري ما يُصْنعَ به.
وقيل لأعرابيّ: كيف حالك؟ فقال: ما حال من يفنى ببقائه، ويسقم بسلامته، ويؤتي من مأمنه.
وقد وردت أيضا في كلام القاضي شريح، في قصته المشهورة مع زوجته زينب، رواها بسنده الجريري في الجليس الصالح الكافي.

(سادسا) أقول أيضا: إن هذا الكلام لو كان له أصل لما تعاقَب العلماء بلغة العرب على نقل مثل هذا التعبير في كتبهم بلا نكير؛
قال الأصمعي: قيل لبعض الصالحين: كيف حالُك؛ قال: كيف حالُ من يَفْنَى ببقائه، ويَسْقَم بسلامَتِه، ويُؤتى من مَأمنه.
ونقل أبو العباس ثعلب في مجالسه عن ابن الأعرابي قال: حضرت مجوسيا الوفاةُ، فقال له قائل: كيف حالك؟ قال: " كيف حال من يريد سفرًا بلا زاد، ويرد على حكمٍ عدل بلا حجة ".

وأزيدك هنا فائدة ذكرها الإمام النووي في شرح مسلم؛ قال النووي: يستحب أن يقال للرجل عقب دخوله كيف حالك ونحو هذا.

والله أعلى وأعلم، وبه الهداية ومنه التوفيق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يجوز جمع ( وقف ) على ( وقوفات ) و ( فرق ) على ( فروقات ) ؟ ومثله ( شروحات ) و ( خصومات ) ... إلخ؟

الجواب:
الوقف والشرح والخصم ونحو ذلك مصادر، وجمع المصدر سماعي عند أكثر العلماء، فإن سمع علل باختلاف الأنواع مع بقائه على أصل السماع كما نص الفيومي في المصباح.
ولو افترضنا أن جمع المصدر سائغ، أو أن كلمة (وقف) اسم وليست مصدرًا، فحينئذ يقال في الجمع (وقوف)، و(أوقاف).
وأما (وقوفات) فهي جمع الجمع، وأكثر أهل العلم على أن جمع الجمع مقصور على السماع.
والذين أجازوه قياسا خصوه بجموع القلة، و(وقوف) جمع كثرة.
والمجمع القاهري أجازه عند الحاجة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل لمصطلح ( محاضرة ) أصل، وينظر هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24750

الجواب من العبد الضعيف الفاني:
( المحاضرة ) تطلق في اصطلاح أهل العلم على ما يسميه أهل الحديث ( المذاكرة ) أو ما يسمى المدارسة أو المباحثة أو المناقشة أو المطارحة، فكل هذا معناه متقارب.

وهذا الوزن ( فاعَلَ ) مشهور في لغة العرب لما كان من اثنين، ولذلك فالمحاضرة وما شابهها من الألفاظ تقتضي اثنين أو أكثر، كأن كل واحد منهما يُحضِر حجته، أو يَحضُر بفائدته.

وهذا المعنى يختلف عن الاستعمال الدارج المعاصر الذي هو ( الدرس ) أو ( التحديث ) أو ( المجلس ) أو ( الإملاء ) أو ( التعليم ) أو نحو ذلك.

فهذه هي الألفاظ المستعملة كما قال الآمدي:
تصدر للتدريس كل مهوس .............. إلخ

وقال ابن عرفة:
إذا لم يكن في مجلس الدرس نكتة .............. إلخ

وقال الصنعاني:
كأنا إذا ما مجلس العلم ضمنا .............. إلخ

وأما المحاضرة بالمعنى المعاصر فهي مستحدثة، كما قال علي الجارم:
سعدت مصر بالجهابذ في الطب ........... فكـم مـن ( مُحاضِر ) ومعـيد

وللفائدة: جاء في مقدمة تحقيق المجالسة لمشهور:
(( أما المحاضرات فهي جمع محاضرة، وهي تدل على ما يلقيه المعلم على طلبته في أي فرع من فروع المعرفة، وفي أي مكان، والواقع أن الأصل اللغوي لهذه الكلمة لا يدل بشكل مباشر على هذا المعنى.
ومع هذا فقد عرف العرب المحاضرة بمعنى المساجلة الشعرية بين شاعرين، وبمعنى المجادلة في مجلس الخصومة وبمعنى التحدث في المجلس بالطرف والنوادر، فإذا حسن مجلس شخص ما وظرف فهو حسن المحاضرة )).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما رأيكم في حفظ منظومة ( اللؤلؤة في النحو ) للسرمري ؟

الجواب:
( اللؤلؤة في العربية ) لجمال الدين السُّرَّمَرِّي
الإشكال في هذه المنظومة أنها ليست مشهورة عند أهل العلم، فستشعر أنك غريب عن استشهاداتهم؛ لأن الأكثرين يستشهدون بالألفية ونحوها، فإن اكتفيت بحفظ هذه المنظومة كان حفظك ناقصا، وإن حفظت غيرها اختلطت عليك المنظومات وتداخلت.
وكذلك فإذا أردت حفظ غيرها كالألفية فإنها تغنيك عنها تماما.
فالخلاصة التي أنصح بها أنك يمكنك أن تدرس هذه المنظومة مع شرحها، ولكن اجعل الحفظ للمنظومات المشهورة كالألفية. 

وللفائدة:
اللؤلؤة منظومة نحوية مختصرة من بحر البسيط على قافية اللام المفتوحة، على نمط لامية الأفعال لابن مالك.
وهي سهلة الألفاظ سلسة القياد، يسيرة الفهم، وقريبة الحفظ أيضا لأن أبياتها قليلة، نحو مائة وستين بيتا.
وهي لا تحتاج غالبا لشيخ، فيمكنك دراستها وحدك، مع الاستعانة بشرحها الوحيد الموجود وهو شرح الناظم نفسه، وهو شرح مختصر سلس القياد أيضا، وسهل الفهم.
والناظم يتخلل شرحَه أحيانًا بعضُ الاستطرادات المفيدة والفوائد اللطيفة التي تخفف من حدة المادة العلمية، كالقصة التي حكاها عن الخليفة المعتضد، وما حكاه عن شيخه الزريراني، وما حكاه عن الحجاج بن يوسف، وما حكاه عن هارون الرشيد.
كما يظهر في الشرح بعض الفوائد الحديثية؛ لأن ذلك كان من صناعة الناظم أيضا كما في إشارته لحديث ابن مسعود ( أنت أبا جهل )، وحديث أم هانئ ( قاتلٌ رجلاً قد أجرتُه )
والمؤلف له أحيانا فوائد وإشارات لطيفة جدا، كالفائدة التي ذكرها عن الخلط الذي يقع لكثير من الناس في الفاعل والمفعول بعد الفعل في نحو ( يلزم كذا )، وكالفائدة التي ذكرها عن الفرق بين المخاطَب والمخاطب عنه في نحو { فذلكن }.
وهناك بعض الأخطاء العجيبة التي وقع فيها المؤلف، ويبدو أنها من العجلة أو نحو ذلك، كقوله إن من علامات الاسم النفع والضر !! وكإشارته إلى إن { قل للمؤمنين يغضوا } مجزوم بالسكون !!

والله أعلم.

----------


## خالد المرسى

أحسن الله اليك شيخنا الكريم عندى سؤال
حيث أن الخلاف فى كينونة السنة مصدرا من مصادر اللغة أم ليست مصدرا  هو من جهة عجمية بعض الرواة  لا من جهة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم اذ هو أفصح من نطق بالضاد   
فسؤالى  اذا كان رواة الحديث ليس فيهم أعاجم فهل يقال هذا الحديث مجمع على أنه مصدر ويحتج به فى اللغه ؟
وكيف يكون الخلاف من جهة عجمة الرواة  والمعلوم لدى أنه لا يجوز رواية الحديث بالمعنى الا اذا كان الراوى عالما بمعانى الالفاظ ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> حيث أن الخلاف فى كينونة السنة مصدرا من مصادر اللغة أم ليست مصدرا  هو من جهة عجمية بعض الرواة  لا من جهة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم اذ هو أفصح من نطق بالضاد   
> فسؤالى  اذا كان رواة الحديث ليس فيهم أعاجم فهل يقال هذا الحديث مجمع على أنه مصدر ويحتج به فى اللغه ؟
> وكيف يكون الخلاف من جهة عجمة الرواة  والمعلوم لدى أنه لا يجوز رواية الحديث بالمعنى الا اذا كان الراوى عالما بمعانى الالفاظ ؟


وفقك الله

أولا: إذا قلنا لا يجوز رواية الحديث بالمعنى إلا للعالم بالألفاظ، فهل معنى هذا أن يكون الكلام صحيحا من جهة التركيب؟ الجواب لا؛ لأن اللحن لا يدل على فساد المعنى، كما لو قلت: (ضربتُ محمدٌ) و(جاء محمدًا) فالمعنى مفهوم وإن كان في الكلام لحن.

ثانيا: المسألة ليست راجعة لوجود أعاجم فقط، بل مهما كان الراوي من غير عصور الاحتجاج أمكن أن يقع اللحن في كلامه، ولكن تخصيص الأعاجم بالذكر في كلام من منع الاحتجاج بالحديث لكثرتهم في رواة الحديث، والعبرة بالكثرة ولا يلتفت للشاذ.

ثالثا: مسألة عدم الاحتجاج بالحديث فيها تفصيل، وعلماء النحو يفصلون في الاحتجاج بما ورد عن العرب أيضا فليس الأمر مخصوصا بالحديث، وإنما وقع التنصيص على الحديث لأن الرواة لم تكن عنايتهم مصروفة لنقل الألفاظ، وإنما كانت منصرفة لنقل المعاني والأسانيد، أما المعاني فلأنها هي المطلوبة في العمل، وأما الأسانيد فلتثبيت النقل ومعرفة صحته.
وعلماء النحو كثيرا ما ينكرون بعض المنقولات من غير الحديث؛ نظرا لأنها شذت عن الجادة، أو لأنها لم تجئ من طرق العلماء المعروفين، أو عن أعراب مجهولين لا يُدرى ما دخل عليهم من فساد بسبب الاختلاط بالحضر أو غير ذلك.

رابعا: إذا فرضنا ورود حديث من طريق س عن ص عن ع مرفوعا، والرواة عن ( س ) عدد كبير، وكان ( س ) هذا عربيا فصيحا لا يلحن، فإن الحديث حينئذ يحتج به من جهة صدوره من ( س ) الذي هو عربي فصيح، وليس من جهة أنه حديث مرفوع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وكذلك إذا فرضنا ورود اللفظة محل الخلاف في عدد من الروايات التي اختلفت مخارجها وتنوع رواتها، فإنها حينئذ يشد بعضها بعضا؛ لبعد احتمال تغيير الرواة حينئذ.
مثال ذلك تكرار كلمة (بين) في مثل قولنا ( بين محمد وبين أخيه ) فقد منع من ذلك بعض أهل اللغة، والصواب جوازه، وقد أحصيت نحوا من ثلاثين موضعا في الصحيحين تشتمل على هذا الاستعمال، فيبعد جدا أن يكون ذلك من تغيير الرواة.
فالأمر مرجعه أولا وأخيرا إلى القرائن التي تفيد صحة المروي أو خطأه.

والله أعلم.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> الجواب:
> (أولا) الذي قال: (إن الكيف بمعنى الحال) أخطأ في ذلك خطأ بينا؛ إذ إن مقتضى كلامه أن يقال: (أخبرني عن كيفِك) و(ما كيفُك مع فلان) ... إلخ وهذا وأمثاله يظهر فيه العي والحصر بينا من قائله.
> ولو كان كلامه صحيحا لجاز أن يقال (حال زيدٌ؟) بمعنى (كيف زيد؟).


وفقك الله. مقصود ذلك القائل أن كيف فيها معنى الحال، فلا يرد عليه ما ذكرتم.
ومثال ذلك (متى) مع (الزمان)، و(أين) مع (المكان)
ألا توافق أنه من العي قول القائل: متى زمان نصر الله؟ و أين مكان شركائكم؟
ولا يقتضي ذلك أن يقال بدلا من: إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكانا شرقيا (أينا شرقيا)
ولا أن يقال بدلا من:  هذا زمانك فاستأذن لنا عمرا (هذا متاك)
ولا يقال: زمان الساعةُ؟ بمعنى (متى الساعةُ؟)
وليس معنى ذلك أني أقول بذلك ولا العكس.
لكن ذلك لبيان عدم صحة ما أوردتموه على هذا القائل.
والله أعلم.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> (ثانيا) قوله: (فيكون هناك تكرار لا فائدة له)، أسأله: فكيف يريد منا أن نقول بدلا من العبارة السابقة؟ وهل فيها تكرار حقا؟ يعني لو قال قائل (كيف) فقط أو قال (الحال) فقط يغنيه ذلك عن باقي العبارة؟


وهذه أيضا رمية بغير رامٍ.
فالعبارة ستصح بحذف (حال) ووضع المضاف إليه بدلا منها
فقولك: كيف حالك؟
تصبح: كيف ك؟
ولأن ضمير المخاطب هنا صار منفصلا مرفوعا يؤتى بما يناسب ذلك
فيقال: كيف أنت؟
وهذه الجملة أشهر من أن يستشهد لها.
ومع ذلك سأستشهد:
في صحيح مسلم: قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لأبي ذر: كيف أنت إذا كانت عليك أمراء ... ولم يقل (كيف حالكَ؟) 
وفي صحيح البخاري قال أبو بكر ررر لعائشة ابنته رضي الله عنها: كيف أنتِ يا بنية؟ ولم يقل (كيف حالكِ؟)
وفي صحيح مسلم: قال أبو بكر ررر لحنظلة ررر: كيف أنت يا حنظلة؟ ولم يقل: (كيف حالك؟)
وغير ذلك كثير
فهل لديكم شواهد من الشعر العربي الأصيل أو السنة الثابتة الصحيحة على مقولة: كيف حالك؟
فالنقولات المذكورة غير كافية للرد.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وفقك الله. مقصود ذلك القائل أن كيف فيها معنى الحال، فلا يرد عليه ما ذكرتم.
> ومثال ذلك (متى) مع (الزمان)، و(أين) مع (المكان)
> ألا توافق أنه من العي قول القائل: متى زمان نصر الله؟ و أين مكان شركائكم؟
> ولا يقتضي ذلك أن يقال بدلا من: إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكانا شرقيا (أينا شرقيا)
> ولا أن يقال بدلا من:  هذا زمانك فاستأذن لنا عمرا (هذا متاك)
> ولا يقال: زمان الساعةُ؟ بمعنى (متى الساعةُ؟)
> وليس معنى ذلك أني أقول بذلك ولا العكس.
>  لكن ذلك لبيان عدم صحة ما أوردتموه على هذا القائل.
> والله أعلم.


وفقك الله، لو كان مقصوده ما ذكرتم لم يتم له الاحتجاج به، فلا يصلح إيراده، ولا خلاف أن كيف فيها معنى الحال، ولكن النقاش في أن ذلك: هل يمنع من قولنا (كيف حالك)؟

فلو قلت لك: ( أين مكانك الآن؟ ) لم يكن ذلك خطأ، كما ورد في الأثر (أين مكان جبريل من الله)، وكما قال الشاعر:
يقولون لا تبعد وهم يدفنونني .............. وأين مكان البعد إلا مكانيا
وكذلك لو قلت لك: ( متى وقتُ رحيلك؟ ) لم يكن فيه خطأ، كما جاء في كلام ابن عباس في تاريخ الطبري (ولا يدري المسلمون متى وقت الحج)، وكما قال الشاعر:
بادر بما تدري فما ............. تدري متى وقت الرحيل

ونظم الدليل هكذا:
( إما أن يكون هذا القائل يقصد ما ذكرتُ أنا أو يقصد ما ذكرتم
فإن كان يقصد ما ذكرتم لم يكن له فيه حجة، وإن كان يقصد ما ذكرت أنا كان باطلا بالوجه الذي ذكرتُه. )

وإنما لم يُذكر الوجه الأول في كلامي لأنه لا يحسن حمل قول القائل على ما لا حجة فيه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وهذه أيضا رمية بغير رامٍ.
> فالعبارة ستصح بحذف (حال) ووضع المضاف إليه بدلا منها
> فقولك: كيف حالك؟
> تصبح: كيف ك؟
> ولأن ضمير المخاطب هنا صار منفصلا مرفوعا يؤتى بما يناسب ذلك
> فيقال: كيف أنت؟
> وهذه الجملة أشهر من أن يستشهد لها.
> ومع ذلك سأستشهد:
> في صحيح مسلم: قال رسول الله  لأبي ذر: كيف أنت إذا كانت عليك أمراء ... ولم يقل (كيف حالكَ؟) 
> ...


وفقك الله، المراد الرد على الدليل المذكور، وليس عن مطلق تصحيح العبارة، فلو كان في العبارة تكرار كما زعم لكان قولنا (حال أنت) صحيحا كقولنا (كيف أنت)، وهو باطل اتفاقا فسقط دليله.

وأما أن النقولات المذكورة غير كافية، فلا أدري كيف قلت ذلك؛ فيبدو أنك لم تتأمل الشواهد المذكورة؛ فالنقل شبيه بالمتواتر فتأمل، وكثير مما ذكرتُه من عصور الاحتجاج.

ولا يلزم النقل من الكتاب والسنة أصلا لإثبات كلام العرب، إذ لم يقل به أحد.

وكذلك فالعبارة مشهورة جدا عند العلماء في عصور ما بعد الاحتجاج، ولو كانت خطأ لأنكرها واحد على الأقل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وأما ورود ( كيف أنت ) فلا يمنع من صحة ( كيف حالك )، وهذا لا نزاع فيه، ولو كان ذلك دليلا على منعها، لكان دليلا على منع استعمال ( كيف ) مع غير ( أنت ) مطلقا، ولا يقول بهذا أحد.

هذا بافتراض عدم الورود في الحديث والآثار، فما بالك وهو كثير فيها؟

وفي سنن ابن ماجه مرفوعا (يا جبريل كيف حالنا في صلاتنا إلى بيت المقدس)
وفي المستدرك مرفوعا أيضا ( كيف أنتم كيف حالكم ) فجمع بينهما !
وليس النقاش عن صحة السند؛ وإنما عن الصحة اللغوية، فلو كان خطأ من جهة اللغة لذكروا ذلك.

وغير ذلك من الروايات الموقوفة على الصحابة، وأقوال التابعين، والأئمة المتبوعين كثير.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> فلو كان في العبارة تكرار كما زعم لكان قولنا (حال أنت) صحيحا كقولنا (كيف أنت)، وهو باطل اتفاقا فسقط دليله.


لعل محاورك أخطأ في التعبير عن مراده فليس مقصود التكرار بمعنى ترادفهما ولكن المقصود الاستغناء عن ذكر الحال بوجود (كيف) كالاستغناء عن ذكر الزمان بوجود (متى) وعن ذكر المكان بوجود (أين)
فمقتضى القياس -عنده- أنه كما كان عيا قولك: متى زمان كذا؟ و أين مكان كذا؟ بل الفصيح أن تقول: متى كذا؟ و أين كذا؟ فكذلك من العي قولك: كيف حال كذا؟ والفصيح أن تقول: كيف كذا؟
وأنا هنا أورد تصور القائل وليس شرطا أن أكون متبنيا له كما نبهت منذ البداية

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
النقاش إنما هو في الجواز اللغوي، وليس في الفصيح والأفصح، وهو لم يزعم أن كذا أفصح من كذا، وإنما زعم أن قولنا (كيف حالك) لحن لا يجوز في كلام العرب.
فهذا هو الخطأ في كلامه.

----------


## عيد فهمي

بارك الله لك
أليس قول القائل: أين مكان كذا؟ يعتبر لحنا
وقول الآخر: متى زمان كذا؟ يعتبر لحنا
إذا وافقت على ذلك فيلزمك اعتبار: كيف حال كذا؟ لحنا، أو توجد فرقا جليًّا بينها
أو تقبلها جميعا وحينئذ يلزمك شواهد للثلاثة معا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليك
ليس لحنا اتفاقا، ويبدو أنك لم تقرأ المشاركة 114 ففيها الشواهد على ما تطلب.

وجزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل على هذه المحاورات النافعة، ولا تحرمنا من مثلها في باقي المسائل.

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفقك الله يا شيخنا
بالفعل لم أرَ المشاركة ولكن الشواهد عندي مثلها كثير.
وإنما أردت أن تستبين المسألة.
فعندما يعرف منشأ الخطأ يسهل ردّه
وأظنك تتفق معي أن الثلاث يخرجون من مشكاة واحدة.
وعندئذ فورود دليل لواحدة منها كافٍ عن الأخريين.
وبهذا يظهر خطأ من خطّأ واحدة وأثبت الأخرى.
وكنت أنتظر للنهاية لأورد الأدلة التي تدل على صحة المقولة بصحة إحدى أختيها.
وهذا بعض ما كان في جعبيتي:
قال عمر بن أبي ربيعة:
وتقلبت في الفراش، ولا تعـ *** ـرف إلا الظنون أين مكانيوقال أبو نواس:
فلو تسأل الأيام ما اسمي لما درت *** وأين مكاني، ما عرفن مكانيوقول ابن حيوس:
لو لم تفز بهم العفاة  لما درى *** متطلب المعروف أين مكانهوقوله أيضا:
ما في طريق المجد غيرك مهتد *** كل سواك يقول أين مكانهوغيرها كثير، لكن فيما ذكرت كفاية لمن يفهم بالإشارة
وهذا كاف في إلجام المجادل، وحاسم لمادة الخلاف.
مش كده ... ولّا إيه؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شكر الله سعيك يا أستاذنا الفاضل، وفي انتظار مطارحاتكم المفيدة.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> سؤال من شيخنا المسيطير:
> ( الرجل الإنسان ) هل يمدح الرجل بكونه إنسانا؟
> الجواب:
> قال الطوفي في [الإكسير] وأصله عند ابن الأثير:
> (( أما حذف الصفة، فإنما يحسن إذا ساوق الكلام ما يدل عليها من تعظيم أو تفخيم ونحوه، فيجوز: كان زيد والله رجلا، واعتبرت عمرا فوجدته إنسانا، أي رجلا فاضلا، وإنسانا كاملا، لدلالة الحال على تعظيمك له، ولزوم تحصيل الحاصل من تقدير عدم إرادة الصفة، ولهذا لو قلت: رأيت رجلا، أو كان زيد رجلا ولم يقترن به شيء من ذلك لم يفد ))
> وهذا نص ابن الأثير في المثل السائر:
> (( .... وأنت تحس هذا من نفسك إذا تأملته، وهو أن يكون في مدح إنسان والثناء عليه فتقول: كان والله رجلا، أي رجلا فاضلا، أو شجاعا أو كريما، أو ما جرى هذا المجرى من الصفات، وكذلك تقول: سألناه فوجدناه إنسانا، أي إنسانا سمحا أو جوادًا، أو ما أشبهه، فعلى هذا ونحوه تحذف الصفة، فأما إن عريت عن الدلالة عليها من اللفظ أو الحال فإن حذفها لا يجوز ))
> فالعبرة بما دل عليه سياق الكلام من الدلالة على الصفة المحذوفة، وسياق الكلام المعاصر في مثل العبارة التي نقلها شيخنا المسيطير يدل على أن المراد (الرحيم) أو (الرؤوف) أو (العطوف) أو نحو ذلك.
> المقصود أن أصل الكلام: (إنسان رحيم) (إنسان رءوف) ... إلخ، ثم كثر الاستعمال حتى صار ذكر (الإنسان) كافيا في بيان الصفة؛ إذ المراد أشهر الصفات وأسرعها ورودا إلى الذهن عند ذكر الإنسان.
> ...


ومثله وقرينه المدح للجماعة بكونهم: ناسا 
كما قال تعالى:
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آَمِنُوا كَمَا آَمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آَمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فالمعنى كما آمن الناس الكاملون.
وإلا فلفظ الناس قد يرد ويراد به غير المسلمين:
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
ولم أذكر الآية السابقة للتي أوردتها في سورة البقرة لما فيها من معنى التبعيض  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ومن الناس من يقول :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  فلا يتحقق فيها شرط الإطلاق
وهذه المعاني ما زالت مستخدمة حتى في لغة العامة.
فيقولون: كُلْ زي الناس، اقعد زي الناس، امشِ زي الناس.
والمقصود الكاملين أو العاقلين أو غير ذلك من صفات المدح
والله الموفق.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> السؤال:
> هل يجوز أن يتسمى الذكور بـ(تيمية)، أو هي مؤنثة لدخول تاء التأنيث عليها؟
>  الجواب:
> الأصل في دخول التاء على الاسم أن تكون للتفريق بين المذكر والمؤنث، وخصوصا في المنسوب، و(تَيْم) قبيلة، والنسب إليها (تيمي) في المذكر و(تيمية) في المؤنث، وهو قياس مطرد في القياس للأماكن والبلدان كـ(مغربي) و(سعودي) و(مصري) ... إلخ. ولا يقال (مغربية) ولا (سعودية) ولا (مصرية) ويراد بها المذكر فيما أعلم.


هذا الجواب غير موافق للسؤال.
فالسؤال عن (تيميَة) بتخفيف المثناة التحتانية وهو المشهور، والجواب عن (تيميّة) بياء النسبة.
فهل عندكم ما يمنع تسمية المذكر بالأول؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من قال إن السؤال وقع عن ( تيمية ) بالتخفيف؟
ومن قال إنه هو المشهور؟ بل من قال إنه جائز أصلا؟

شيخ الإسلام ( ابن تيميّة ) بالتشديد

----------


## عيد فهمي

> سألته عن اسم تيمية ما معناه، فقال: حج أبي أو جدي، انا أشك أيهما، قال: وكانت امرأته حاملا، فلما كان بتيماء رأى جويرية قد خرجت من خباء، فلما رجع إلى حران وجد امرأته قد وضعت جارية، فلما رفعوها إليه قال: ياتيمية، ياتيمية، يعني أنها تشبه التي رآها بتيماء، فسمي بها، أو كلاما هذا معناه.
> وتيماء: بفتح التاء المثناة من فوقها وسكون الياء المثناة من تحتها وفتح الميم وبعدها همزة ممدودة، وهي بليدة في بادية تبوك إذا خرج الإنسان من خيبر إلها تكون على منتصف طريق الشام، وتيمية منسوبة إلى هذه البليدة، وكان ينبغي أن تكون تيماوية، لأن النسبة إلى تيماء تيماوي، لكنه هكذا قال واشتهر كما قال.


أنا لم أقصد الصواب من الخطأ وإنما قصدتُ ما هو مشهور وهو واضح في كلامي.
وما زال السؤال قائما:
هل لديكم ما يمنع من تسمي الذكر بما هو مشهور على الألسنة؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ومن قال إنه هو المشهور؟ بل من قال إنه جائز أصلا؟


وفقك الله يا شيخنا، أتنكر أن هذا الخطأ هو المشهور؟ وأما جوازه فيكون من باب الأسماء المرتجلة وهو كثير ولا قياس فيه ولا قاعدة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسن الله إليك شيخنا الفاضل

إن كنت تسلم بأنه خطأ من العامة ، فلا يمكن أن يكون هذا من باب العلم المرتجل؛ لأن الخطأ المقصود ليس في أن يسمي الرجل ابنه (تيميَة) بالتخفيف، فهذا هو الذي قد يقال عنه (علم مرتجل) .
وإنما الخطأ في أنهم يطلقون هذا الاسم على علم معين، ففي هذه الحالة يكون خطأ من أخطاء العوام في نسبة أهل العلم، وليس من الأعلام المرتجلة، كما يقولون ( أبو نَعِيم ) و ( سُفَيْنَة ) و ( لُبَيْد ) وغير ذلك من أخطائهم في أسماء الأعلام.
أرجو أن أكون وفقت في توضيح الفرق.

ثم إن تسمية الرجال بالأسماء المختصة بالإناث غير ممنوعة أصلا، وإنما السؤال وقع عن هذا الاسم هل هو موضوع للذكور أو الإناث، هذا ما فهمته من السؤال، بناء على الشق الثاني منه، فتأمل.

وأما تسمية الذكور بأسماء الإناث وتسمية الإناث بأسماء الذكور فليس ممنوعا لغة ولا نحوًا، بل هو شائع كثير في تمثيل النحويين، يقولون: ماذا لو سمينا رجلا بـ(أسماء) و(زينب)، وماذا لو سمينا الأنثى باسم (زيد) و(عمرو)؟
قال ابن مالك:
فوق الثلاث أو كجُور أو سقر ............ أو ( زيد ) اسم امرأة لا اسم ذكر

فهذا لم يقع السؤال عنه فيما أحسب، وإنما وقع عن أصل الاسم أهو مما وضع للذكور أو للإناث.
والله أعلم

----------


## عيد فهمي

أحسنتم بارك الله لكم.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ( أبو نَعِيم )


وفقكم الله.
لا شك أنّكم لا تقصدون عدم وجود هذه الكنية.
وإلا فهناك: أبو النَّعيم رضوان النحوي.
والألف واللام تحذف من مثل هذه الكنية كثيرا فيقال: أبو النَّعيم و أبو نَعيم.
كما يقال في كنية ابن عباس: أبو العباس و أبو عباس

----------


## عيد فهمي

> السؤال:
> لماذا لا يكون فى اللغة فاعل ثان كما أن هناك مفعول ثان، مثال يوضح سؤالى:
> (ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة) لماذا نعرب عمرا هنا معطوفا ولا نعربه فاعلا ثانيا قياسا على قولنا فى "أعطى زيد الفقراء المال" "المال" مفعول ثان. أعلم أن هذا لم يقل به أحد من النحاة لكن ما السبب؟؟
>  الجواب:
> السبب هو (الواو) الفارقة بين المثالين.
> فهذه الواو تفيد التشريك بين الفاعلين فلا يصح أن يقال لأحدهما فاعل أول وللآخر فاعل ثانٍ، والدليل على ذلك أنك تستطيع أن تقدم أحدهما وتؤخر الآخر بغير أن يتغير المعنى، فتقول: ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة، وتقول: ضرب عمرو وزيد الكرة، والمعنى في كلتا الجملتين واحد، فثبت بذلك أن الفاعلين في مرتبة واحدة، فلا يقال لأحدهما أول ولا للآخر ثانٍ.
> وسبب آخر، وهو أن العطف في نية إعادة الفعل، فالتقدير في قولك (ضرب زيد وعمرو الكرة) هو (ضرب زيد الكرة وضرب عمرو الكرة) والدليل على ذلك أن الضرب الذي صدر من زيد بخلاف الضرب الذي صدر من عمرو، فالضرب صادر من كليهما، والكرة مضروبة من كليهما، بحيث يصح أن يقال (ضرب زيد الكرة) وأن يقال (ضرب عمرو الكرة)
> بخلاف المثال الآخر، وهو أعطى زيد الفقراء المال، فإن الفاعل واحد والفعل واحد، فزيد هو المعطي، ولم يتكرر منه الإعطاء، والفعل أعطى واحد، ومعنى الإعطاء في نفسه يقتضي مسلما ومسلما إليه، فالمسلم المال والمسلم إليه الفقراء.
> والدليل على ذلك أن التعدي واللزوم من صفات الفعل لا من صفات الفاعل ولا المفعول، فهناك فعل لازم لا يتعدى لأي مفعول، وهناك فعل يتعدى لمفعول واحد، وهناك فعل يتعدى لمفعولين، وهناك فعل يتعدى لثلاثة مفاعيل، فثبت أن الفعل هو الذي يتعلق بعدد المفاعيل، وليست المفاعيل نفسها
> ...


فما المخرج من قولنا: ضارب زيد عمرا.
فلا الواو موجودة، والمضاربة حدثت من كليهما.
نريد مخرجا علميًّا. وقد قيل إن بعض النحاة أجاز: ضارب زيد عمرو. برفعهما

----------


## خالد المرسى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم وكل مشايخنا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فما المخرج من قولنا: ضارب زيد عمرا.
> فلا الواو موجودة، والمضاربة حدثت من كليهما.
> نريد مخرجا علميًّا. وقد قيل إن بعض النحاة أجاز: ضارب زيد عمرو. برفعهما


قولنا (ضارب زيد عمرا) ليس فيه إلا فاعل واحد اتفاقا، فالعبارة خارجة عما نحن فيه.
وأما أن المضاربة حدثت من كليهما فنقول:
دلالة اللفظ ثلاثة أنواع دلالة مطابقة ودلالة تضمن ودلالة التزام، كما قال الناظم:
دلالة اللفظ على ما وافقه ............... يدعـونها دلالة المطابقة
وجزئه تضمنا، ومـا لزم ............... فهو التزام إن بعقل التزم
فهذه الجملة (ضارب زيد عمرا) تدل بالمطابقة على وقوع الضرب من زيد على عمرو، وتدل بالالتزام على وقوع الضرب من عمرو على زيد، والإعراب إنما يكون على دلالة المطابقة وليس على دلالة الالتزام؛ لأننا عندما نقول: (ضرب زيد عمرا) لا نقول: إن (عمرا) فاعل لفعل محذوف تقديره (انضرب)، مع أن هذا هو المفهوم من العبارة، ولكنه مفهوم بدلالة الالتزام، أما صريح العبارة فليس فيه تعرض لهذا المعنى.
وكذلك إذا قلت: (سلمت عليك) معناه بدلالة المطابقة صدور التسليم مني لك، ومعناه بدلالة الالتزام أنك أنت أيضا سلمت علي، ولكن لا يقول أحد إن (الكاف) فاعل مجرور هنا !
وكذلك إذا قلت: اشتريتُ من زيد طعاما، فمعناه أن زيدا باعك طعاما، ومع ذلك لا يقول أحد: إن زيدا فاعل لفعل محذوف تقديره باع !

وأما أن بعض النحويين أجاز (ضارب زيد عمرو) فليس معناه أن كليهما فاعل لفعل واحد، وإنما قدروا فعلا آخر للفاعل الآخر، فيكون التقدير (ضارب زيد ضارب عمرو).
وهذ كقولك (جاء زيد، محمد، علي) أي جاء كل منهم، فكأنك تقدر فعلا لكل فاعل منهم، ولكنك حذفته اختصارا لدلالة ما سبق عليه.
ويمكن أيضا أن تقدر واو العطف، فقد ذكر العلماء أنها تحذف إذا فهم المعنى من غير لبس.
والله أعلم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> فهذه الجملة (ضارب زيد عمرا) تدل بالمطابقة على وقوع الضرب من زيد على عمرو، وتدل بالالتزام على وقوع الضرب من عمرو على زيد


هذا غير صحيح لأن الفعل ضارب يختلف عن جميع ما ذكرته لأنه على وزن فاعل وتسمى أفعال المشاركة
قال المبرد في المقتضب:
ومعنى فاعَل إذا كان داخلا على فعَلَ أن الفعل من اثنين، أو أكثر وذلك؛ لأنك تقول: ضربت، ثم تقول: ضاربت. فتخبر أنه قد كان إليك مثل ما كان منك وكذلك شاتمت.ا.هـ
فهو يدل على حصول المضاربة من زيد وعمرو بدلالة المطابقة لا الالتزام
أم ضرب زيد عمرا ففعل زيد هو (ضرب) وفعل عمرو (انضرب) وعرفناه بالالتزام
وكذلك باع زيد عمرا ثيابا ففعل أحدهما البيع والآخر الشراء بدلالة الالتزام
فكل ذلك بعيد عن مثالنا
وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا يا شيخنا الفاضل، لم يقل بهذا أحد فيما أعلم، وإن أردتَ أن تعرف صحة كلامي، فأعرب هذه الجملة ( ضارب زيد عمرا )، فلا أعرف أحدا أعربها على أن كلا ( زيد ) و ( عمرو ) فاعل، بل هي تعرب بالإجماع ( زيد: فاعل ) و ( عمرو: مفعول به ).

ولو كان هذا الفعل دالا على ذلك بالمطابقة ما تخلفت هذه الدلالة، كما في قوله تعالى: {قاتلهم الله}، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله)، وقول العرب (عاصيت عذالي)، وهو كثير في كلامهم.

وتقول العرب: سابقت فلانا فسبقته، وصارعته فصرعته، وفاخرته ففخرته، والمقصود من كل ذلك ( حاولت بذل جهدي في المسابقة والمصارعة والافتخار حتى سبقت وصرعت وفخرت )، فالفعل دال على صدور هذا الجهد من الفاعل، وإنما فُهِم من الكلام بدلالة الالتزام ( أو التضمن ) أن الشخص الآخر فعل نظير هذا الفعل.

ومن الأدلة على ذلك أيضا أن العرب تفرق بين قولنا ( صارعته فصرعته )، وقولنا ( صارعني فصرعته )، فالأول معناه أن التهمم والطلب والمناشدة كان مني، والثاني معناه أن التهمم والطلب والمناشدة كان منه، وإن كنت قد صرعته في الحالتين ولكن بين العبارتين هذا الفرق في المعنى.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> فأعرب هذه الجملة ( ضارب زيد عمرا )، فلا أعرف أحدا أعربها على أن كلا ( زيد ) و ( عمرو ) فاعل، بل هي تعرب بالإجماع ( زيد: فاعل ) و ( عمرو: مفعول به ).


وفقكم الله
وهل تظن أنني أقول بأن عمرا من قولنا: ضارب زيد عمرا تعرب فاعلا أبدا حتى تورد عليّ ذلك.
إنما أردت أن أبين أن تعليلك لعدم إعراب عمرو في قولنا: ضرب عمرو وزيد الكرة هو وجود الواو ودلالة العطف
وهذه الجملة لا وجود للعطف فيها وعمرو قد قام بنفس الفعل الذي قد قام به زيد ومع ذلك أعرب مفعولا.
فأنا الذي أوجه لك السؤال: لماذا أعرب مفعولا؟
فلا تجب بالسؤال نفسه.
فكما عللت عدم إعراب عمرو في: ضرب زيد وعمر الكرة فاعلا بقولك:



> الجواب:
> السبب هو (الواو) الفارقة بين المثالين





> وسبب آخر، وهو أن العطف في نية إعادة الفعل،


وكلا السببين لا وجود لهما في مثالنا.
فيلزمك أن تورد سببا علميا لإعراب عمرو مفعولا وليس فاعلا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
أنا أفرق بين جملتين معينتين، ولا يلزم أن يكون هذا التفريق هو نفسه في كل شيء في الوجود، فتأمل !

فمثلا إذا قلنا (أعطى زيد الفقراء والنساء) فالواو هنا تمنعنا من أن نقول (المساكين) مفعول به ثان لوجود الواو، أما إذا قلنا: (أعطى زيد الفقراء النساء) فحينئذ نقول: مفعول به ثان، فالمقصود التفرقة بين هذين المثالين بعينهما، وليس مطلق التفرقة بين كل العبارات المستعملة في الكلام حتى يلزمني ما تقول.

والسؤال كان عن شيء معين، وهو إعراب الكلمة فاعلا ثانيا كما أعربناها في المثال الآخر مفعولا ثانيا، فهذا هو ما وقع السؤال عنه، والجواب المطابق للسؤال.

فليس المقصود التعليل، وإنما المقصود التفريق.

والله أعلم

----------


## عيد فهمي

وهل يعبر عن التفريق بقول: السبب هو كذا
أليس هذا التعبير صريحا في التعليل؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

نقل ابن جني في الخصائص قول أبي إسحاق في رفع الفاعل ونصب المفعول:
(إنما فعل ذلك للفرق بينهما، ثم سأل نفسه فقال: فإن قيل: فهلا عكست الحال فكانت فرقاً أيضاً؟ قيل: الذي فعلوه أحزم، وذلك أن الفعل لا يكون له أكثر من فاعل واحد، وقد يكون له مفعولات كثيرة، فرفع الفاعل لقلته، ونصب المفعول لكثرته، وذلك ليقل في كلامهم ما يسثقلون، ويكثر في كلامهم ما يستخفون.)ا.هـ.
ولهذا إذا جاء الفاعل مثنى أو جمع بعد الفعل جردوه من الضمير؛ حرصا على أن لا يكون في الجملة أكثر من فاعل.
وفي هذا يقول ابن مالك:
وجرد الفعل إذا ما أسندَ **** لاثنين أو جمع كفاز الشُّهداأي اجعل الفعل مجردا إذا أسندته لمثنى أو جمع، فقل "فاز الشهداء"، ولا تقل: "فازوا الشهداء".
وحتى ما ورد خلاف ذلك أوّلوه كما في لغة (يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة) المسماة (أكلوني البراغيث)
بل إن نظرية تشومسكي تقوم على أن اللغات الإنسانية جميعا لغة واحدة على مستوى البنية العميقة.
واستدل على ذلك -من جملة ما استدل- بأنه لا توجد لغة تحتوي فيها الجملة الفعلية على أكثر من فاعل واحد.
فمن قال: إن في الجملة أكثر من فاعل فقد خالف اللغات الإنسانية كلها.

----------


## أبو أمامة الجيزي

بارك الله فيكما كم انتفعت بهذه المناقشة العلمية

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

جزاك الله خيرا، أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك على هذه الدرر.
لدي إضافات صغيرة على بعض دررك الجميلة:



> السؤال
> هل يصح لغة أن يقال ( في ذات الله)
> 
> الجواب
> نعم، يصح ذلك، وهو معروف في أشعار الصحابة


قلت:
الذي ورد في الشواهد التي ذكرت وغيرها إضافته إلى لفظ الإله، وقد ذكر ذلك الشيخ العلامة محمد سالم بن عدود في جملة العقائد الذي جعله مقدمة لنظم التسهيل والتكميل؛ وذلك في قوله:

يُمَرُّ ما في وَصْفِهِ جاء منَ الْــ .... ـوَحْيِ كما يَفْهَمُ من فيهم نَزَلْ

من غيرِ ما تَكْيِيفٍ اَو تمثيلِ .... له ولا تحريفٍ اَو تأويلِ

يُقال نفسُه كما قال: "كتب .... ربُّكم.. " الآيةَ، أمَّا من نَسَبْ 

ذاتاً له فقد عَنى التي لهْ .... ملَّتَه شِرْعتَه سبيلَهْ

والأصلُ أن تُضاف للإلهِ	 .... -لا للضمير- أو للفظ اللهِ

كمثل ما قال خُبيبٌ إذْ صُلِبْ .... وقالَ نابغةُ ذبيانَ الذرِبْ

لأنها تأنيثُ ذي الملتَـزَمِ .... فيه الإضافةُ لغير العَلَمِ

من ظاهرٍ قال ابنُ مالك -وقدْ .... ذَكَرَ ما يَلزَم ذو في ذا الصدَدْ-

(ذو ذاتُ أنثاهُ، ذواتُ الجمعُ .... وَجَرَيَانَ الأصل يَجْري الفرعُ)

نَعمْ أتتْ مضافةً لله .... في كذَبَاتِ القانت الأواهِ

وهْو شذوذٌ ونظيرُه ذو .... بَكّةَ مما شأنُه الشذوذُ

وقوله: "كذبات القانت الأواه" فيه إشارة إلى  ما جاء في الحديث من قصة إبراهيم -عليه السلام-: أنه كذب ثلاث كذبات، قال: اثنتين منها في ذات الله.
..............................  ..............................  ....



> السؤال:
> هل يقال (رسائل خمس) أو (رسائل خمسة)
> 
> الجواب:
> العدد إذا تأخر جاز فيه الأمران


قلت: وقريب من هذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: "من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستا من شوال فذاك صيام الدهر" حيث جاء العدد "ستا" موافقا لصيغة التأنيث، ولو قال "ستة" لصح أيضا؛ وذلك لأن المعدود هنا غير مذكور لفظا وإن كان مفهوما من السياق.
وإنما قلت: "قريب"، ولم أقل: "مطابق"، لأن الأمثلة التي ذكرها أبو مالك ذُكر فيها المعدود متقدما فاستُغني عن إعادته. أما المثال التي أتيتُ به في الحديث فلم يُذكر فيه المعدود، وإنما قُدر.

----------


## الإسحاقي

> عندما تفعل خطأ، كيف يكون الاعتذار؟ هل (أنا آسف) كلمة صحيحة؟ أو (معذرة)؟ أو (عفوا)؟
> الجواب:
> كل ذلك صحيح إن شاء الله، والأسف الندم، فالتعبير بـ(أنا آسف) اعتذار صريح، أما قولنا (معذرة) و(عفوا) فهو من باب التعبير عن الفعل بالمصدر، والمعنى (اعذِرْ معذرة) و(اعفُ عفوا)، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى: { ... فضَرْبَ الرقاب } أي اضربوا الرقاب، ومنه قول الشاعر:
> فصبرا في مجال الموت صبرا ................. فما نيل الخلود بمستطاعِ


السلام عليكم ...
هذا نص جوابكم ، أدام الله فضلكم .
ولكن سمعت من بعض مشايخنا أن الإجابة بالمصدر أحسن وأفصح من المشتقات فقولك إمتياز أفصح من ممتاز...وهلم جرا. وآسف اسم فاعل ...
فهل هذا المقال له حظ من النظر ؟ وما رأيكم في تفضيل الإجابة بالمصدر على المشتق؟
دمتم بود.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ربما يكون وجه هذا القول أن المصدر يدل على المعنى بغير اقتران بزمن أو قيد إضافي ، بخلاف الفعل والمشتقات ، فيكون أعم في المعنى .

والله أعلم .

----------


## الإسحاقي

ما شاء الله أستاذي ، ما كنت أظن أنكم ستجيب.

شكر الله لكم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( السؤال )
نقول: تبدل الكفر بالإيمان.. فهل لـ"بدّل" حكم "تبدّل" و"استبدل"؟
يعني هل نقول: بدّل الكفر بالإيمان؟؟, إذ ظاهر المعنى على خلاف الدلالة والمراد؟ وهل لها قاعدة تحكمها؟

( الجواب )
نعم يا أخي الكريم ؛ تستعمل (بدل) استعمال (تبدل) و(استبدل)، كما في قوله تعالى: {وبدلناهم بجنتيهم جنتين}، فدخلت الباء على المتروك كما هي الجادة.
 ولكن الأكثر استعمالا في (بدل) أن تكون متعدية لمفعوليها بغير حرف، كما في قوله تعالى: {بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا} {ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة}، وحينئذ فيمكنك أن تقول: بدل الإيمان كفرا.
والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما دليل الصرفيين على كثرة التحولات التى تصيب الكلمة حتى تصل إلى الشكل النهائى؟ مثال ذلك المراحل التى تمر بها كلمة منايا (منايىُ-منائىُ-مناءىُ-مناءا-منايا) ولم لا يقال إنها وردت هكذا بلا نوع من التحول؟

الجواب:
أولا: أمثال هذه المسائل لا ينبني عليها عمل، ولها فوائد أخرى منها التيسير، ومنها طرد الباب وغير ذلك.
ثانيا: الاعتراض على الصرفيين في هذه المسألة إما أن يكون ممن يجيز التعليل في كلام العرب عموما ولكنه يستشكله في هذه المسألة، فهذا الكلام معه سهل؛ لأن موافقته على بعض العلل يجعله مضطرا للموافقة على الباقي، أو على الأقل مضطرا للإتيان بعلة أخرى مناسبة.
وإما أن يكون الاعتراض من أمثال ابن مضاء ومن وافقه ممن لا يجيزون التعليل مطلقا في كلام العرب، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الكلام معه في إثبات أصل التعليل الذي أنكره مطلقا في الشرع واللغة، ولا شك أن أصل التعليل في كلام العرب ثابت لا يمكن إنكاره، وهو قول أئمة اللغة الكبار المشهورين ولا يعرف لهم مخالف من طبقتهم، كمثل طبقة الخليل وأبي عمرو، وطبقة شيوخهم أيضا من أمثال ابن أبي إسحاق وعيسى بن عمر، وطبقة تلاميذهم أيضا من أمثال يونس وسيبويه والكسائي وغيرهم.
واستمر هذا القول في أئمة اللغة بغير نكير من أحد منهم حتى جاءت فئة الظاهرية التي وجدت في كلام النحويين ما يستنكر، ونحن لا ننكر أن في كلام النحويين ما يستنكر، ولكن الإنكار يرجع إلى الفروع لا إلى الأصول، فما أنكر على بعضهم نجد صوابه عند آخرين من طبقتهم، أما أن يُنكر على جميعهم فهذا لا يسوغ ولا يقوله من له قدم في الفن أصلا.
فإن كان المقصود بيان الدليل على كثرة التحولات مطلقا سواء في هذه الكلمة أو في غيرها، فالدليل من أيسر ما يكون؛ لأن أمثال هذه التحولات نجدها عيانا في كلامنا العامي، فالذي يوافق عليها في كلام نفسه ويمنعها في كلام العرب ينكر المحسوس، ومن ينكر المحسوس لا يستحق المناظرة.
أما إن كان ينكر بعض هذه التحولات دون بعض، فحينئذ يسهل الكلام معه؛ لأنه حينئذ سوف يخرج من تعليل إلى تعليل، فلا يضر الاختلاف في ذلك، كما قال الخليل بن أحمد : إنما أنا كرجل حكيم ... فجائز أن تكون العرب نطقت بهذا الكلام للعلل التي ذكرتُها، وجائز أن تكون تكلمت به لعلة أخرى، فمن جاء بعلة أقوى مما عللت به قبلنا ذلك منه. أو كما قال رحمه الله.
وهذه الطريقة في التعليل عند النحويين تشبه طريقة الفقهاء في ضوابط الأبواب الفقهية، فهم يضعون الضابط بناء على استقراء مسائل الباب، فإن وجدوا شيئا قد خرج عن هذا الضابط حاولوا أن يجدوا له تعليلا يعود به إلى أصله ليطرد لهم الباب.
وأساس المسألة باب كبير في جميع مباحث العلم هو باب (الأصل)، فقد اتفق الجميع (إلا من لا يعتد به) على أن الاستقراء من أقوى ما يحتج به في تقعيد القواعد وتأصيل الأصول في جميع العلوم، ولما كان الاستقراء التام شبيها بالمستحيل في معظم المسائل، كان التقعيد باتفاقهم مبنيا على الأكثر والأغلب، هذا إذا كانت الأكثرية واضحة، وما جاء مخالفا لهذا الأصل فإنه يقبل ولكنه يحفظ ولا يقاس عليه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يأتي وزن (افتعل) للطلب؟

الجواب:
لا أذكر أني قرأت أن (افتعل) تأتي للطلب، ولكنهم ذكروا أن (استفعل) تأتي بمعنى (افتعل)، فلعل المقصود هو هذا. وقد يكون الطلب المقصود هو السعي والاجتهاد، فإن (افتعل) تأتي للاجتهاد في طلب الشيء، كما في (احتفر) و(اكتسب) ونحوها.
قال سيبويه: وتقول استخرجته أي لم أزل أطلبه حتى خرج وقد يقولون اخترجته .
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
الفعل في اللغة : الحَدَث - وفي اصطلاح النحويين : كلمة دلَّتْ على معنى في نفسها ، واقترنت بأحد الأزمنة الثلاثة ـ التي هي الماضي ، والحال ، والمستقبل * * * السؤال : كلنا يعلم أن مثلاً كلمة أمس دلت على معنى في نفسها واقترنت بالزمن الماضي وكذلك كلمة غد دلت على معنى في نفسها واقترنت بالزمن المستقبل و هما اسمان لا فعلان . أفلا يجب علينا أن نعرف الفعل بأنه كلمة دلت على معنى في نفسها ، ودلت على حدث مقترن بأحد الأزمنة الثلاثة ؟

الجواب:
الإشكالات الواردة على التعريفات كثيرة ، وإذا فهم المعنى كفى في المراد ، والعلماء المتقدمون لم يكن من شغلهم التدقيق في الحدود مثل المتأخرين ، ولما أكثر المتأخرون من الاعتراضات وعلى الحدود والرد على هذه الاعتراضات كثر ما لا فائدة فيه عندهم، ولذلك ينصح غير واحد من أهل العلم كالشاطبي رحمه الله بالاشتغال بكتب المتقدمين، وابن مالك رحمه الله قال في باب (كان) من الألفية: وقد تزاد كان في حشو كـ(ما .................. كان أصحَّ علم من تقدما)
فأحسن التمثيل بهذا المثال، وما أحسن أمثلته في كثير من المواضع .
المهم .. ندخل في الموضوع  اعلم يا أخي أن مراد العلماء بقولهم في الفعل إنه ( ما دل على معنى مقترن بزمن ) أي أن للفعل دلالتين باعتبارين ؛ فله دلالة باعتبار حروفه، وله دلالة باعتبار وزنه، فدلالته باعتبار الحروف هو المعنى المراد ، ودلالته باعتبار الوزن هو الزمن المقصود .
أما كلمة (أمس) و(غد) ونحو ذلك، فدلالتها على الزمن الماضي أو المستقبل هي بعينها دلالة اللفظ، فهذا اللفظ موضوع لهذا المعنى، فليس في الكلمة معنيان مقترنان حتى نقول إن الكلمة دلت على معنى مقترن بزمن، بل إن الكلمة دلت على معنى، وهذا المعنى نفسه هو الزمن المخصوص.
وكذلك قولنا (الجمعة) (السبت) (الأحد) ... إلخ، كل ذلك يدل على زمن، ولكن دلالته على الزمن هي بعينها دلالة الكلمة على معناها، فلا يوجد معنا دلالتان مختلفان البتة .
أما الفعل ففيه دلالتان منفصلتان تماما؛ فإذا قلت مثلا : ( خرج ) فهذه الكلمة تدل بحروفها على معنى (الخروج)، وتدل بصيغتها (وزنها) على الزمن الماضي، فدلالة الكلمة على الزمن الماضي لا تختص بهذه الحروف ( خ ر ج )، وإنما تختص بأن الكلمة على وزن ( فَعَلَ ). فإذا قلت : ( يخرج ) دلت الكلمة على معنيين أحدهما معنى الخروج نفسه كما سبق ؛ لأنه يتعلق بالحروف الأصلية في الكلمة ، ودلت على معنى الاستقبال بصيغتها ( وزنها ) لأن معنى الاستقبال لا يختص بهذه الحروف ، وإنما يختص بأن الكلمة على وزن ( يفعل ).
أرجو أن يكون قد اتضح المراد، وأسأل الله لي ولك التوفيق والسداد .

----------


## إبراهيم الشمسان

لعل هذا الفتح خاص بالحرف (مِن) إذا تلاه معرف بأل وأما غيره فتكسر النون منه (مِنِ ابْنِك)، وتقول (لم يستطِعِ النهوض).
كتبه أبوأوس إبراهيم الشمسان

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

مرحبا بك شيخنا الفاضل، وجزيت خيرا.
ونرجو أن لا تحرمنا فوائدك.

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

أخي الكريم أبا مالك العوضي
أود شكرك على ما تقوم به من جهد عظيم وعمل دؤوب أسأل الله أن يديم عليك فضله وإحسانه فإن لك من اسمك نصيب كما أود تهنئتكم وجميع الأعضاء بحلول عيد الفطر أسأل الله أن يتقبل من الجميع عملهم .
أرجو إفادة أخيكم حول :
1 ـ (ثُم) هل هي للترتيب دوما أو يمكن ورودها من غير إفادة الترتيب ، مع ذكر المثال من الكتاب أو السنة إن وجد .
2 ـ استفسار متعلق بالرسم ما صحة رسم كلمة (كتابا) مثلا من غير ألف التنوين هكذا (كتابً) حيث ذكر ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح والشيخ شاكر في تعليقاته على المسند ، فإذا رأيتم جواز هذا الرسم فهل ترون لزوم وضع التنوين عوضا عن الألف .
3 ـ ضبط كلمة خراش في قوله : تكاثرت الظباء على خراش ، أهي بضم الخاء أم كسرها .
أعانكم الله ووفقكم ..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا ومنكم يا أخي الفاضل

1- ( ثم ) للترتيب والتراخي، وإذا وردت لغير ذلك فعلى خلاف الأصل، ومن الأمثلة التي ذكرها أهل العلم في ذلك -وإن كانت تحتمل النقاش- قوله تعالى: {ثم الله شهيد على ما يفعلون} {ثم جعلنا الشمس عليه دليلا} {ثم كان من الذين آمنوا} .

2- رسم المنصوب بغير ألف هو وجه قديم في الرسم، فالأفضل أن يقتصر فيه على ما ورد، ولا يحسن أن نستعمله نحن الآن؛ لأنه يسبب اللبس، ولا يلزم وضع التنوين؛ لأن أكثر الكتب القديمة لم تكن مشكولة.

3- ( خراش ) بكسر الخاء.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

استفدت فوائد جمة ، جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

آمل أن أرى جوابكم هنا عن إشكال وقع لبعض الإخوة:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....057#post146057

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما معنى قولهم في المثل ( دونه خرط القتاد )

الجواب:
القتاد : نوع من الأشجار له أشواك كالإبر.
الخرط : أن تزيل ورق الشجر بكفيك.
فـ(خرط القتاد) معناه : إزالة هذه الأشواك التي تشبه الإبر باستعمال الأكف !!
ولا شك أن هذا الأمر غاية في الألم ؛ فلا يستطيع أحد أن يصبر عليه.
فإذا أردنا أن نبالغ في صعوبة شيء ما، أو أنه بعيد جدا، قلنا: ( دونه خرط القتاد ) أي أن خرط القتاد دونه أي أقل منه في الصعوبة!
فإذا كان خرط القتاد - على ما فيه من ألم شديد - أقل من هذا الأمر، فما بالك به؟
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
لماذا لا يدرس الطالب النحو الكوفي أو البصري أول طريق الطلب، ثم إذا أتقن النحو على أحد المذهبين، ترك وما يختار حتى لا يتشتت منذ اللحظة الأولى؟

الجواب:
أولا: معظم مسائل الخلاف بين المذهبين مسائل نظرية لا ينبني عليها عمل، ولو تصفحت مثلا كتاب الإنصاف لأبي البركات الأنباري لوجدته ذكر نحو مائة وعشرين مسألة، لا تكاد تجد إلا عشرها فقط مما ينبني عليه عمل، والباقي خلاف نظري، مثل: رافع المبتدأ هل هو الابتداء أو الخبر؟ خبر إن مرفوع بالأصالة أو بـ(إن)؟ اسم كان مرفوع بالأصالة أو بـ(كان)؟ وهكذا.

ثانيا: معظم علماء النحو ينحو منحى البصريين، وقد يأخذ من أقوال الكوفيين، ولكن يكون الغالب عليه النهج البصري، فلن تجد أصلا في أهل العلم حاليا من يدرسك النحو الكوفي وحده ومن يدرسك النحو البصري وحده.

ثالثا: الخلاف بين المذهبين ليس بكبير بالنظر إلى كلام العرب، وأصول اللغة في معظمها من المتفق عليه، ولذلك فإن طالب العلم يمكنه أن يكتفي بمسائل الوفاق، والمشهور من مسائل الخلاف.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يصح أن يقال (اللهم إلا كذا) لتقليل المستثنى؟

الجواب:
ينظر هنا: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=19633

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يصح استعمال ( العائلة ) و ( الأسرة ) بالمعنى الشائع ؟

الجواب:
ينظر هنا: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=19086

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للفائدة

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

السلام عليكم أخي أبا مالك ورحمة الله وبركاته..
قرأت كتاب الانصاف لابن الأنباري، فوجدت أن المسألة النحوية إذا كانت متأرجحة بين الجواز والمنع، فإن الكوفيين يقولون بالجواز في الغالب و البصريون يقولون بعدمه.. 
وأحسب أن هذا الخلاف مبني على المصادر وموقف المدرستين منها. 
فالكوفيون في نظري أشد التزاماً بالنصوص، كلما وجدوا نصاًّ ولو شاذّاً أو غريباً، استخلصوا منه قاعدة، بينما يلجأ البصريون إلى القياس واعتبار المشهور من كلام العرب.
والذي تعجبت له- إن صح تحليلي- مخالفة نحاة الكوفة فقهاءَها في التعامل مع النصوص، إذ المعروف عن فقهاء الكوفة الإكثار من القياس وعدم اعتبار النص الفرد ولاسيما إذا كان مخالفاً للآية أو المتاوتر من الأحاديث. فأقول ليت شعري كيف أنجبت هذه البلدة صنفين من العلماء لكل واحد منهما وجهته.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

لا يصح أن يقال إن الكوفيين أشد التزاما بالنصوص؛ لأن النصوص لا خلاف فيها بين أهل العلم.
وإنما الخلاف في القياس عليها، وقد أجمع الفريقان على أنه ليس كل مسموع يقاس عليه، ولكن اختلفوا في قدر ما يصح القياس عليه من المسموع.
فالكوفيون يقيسون على السماع القليل، والبصريون لا يقسيون إلا على السماع الكثير.
وطريقة البصريين هي الصحيحة؛ لأنه لا معنى لوضع قاعدة على القليل مع وجود الكثير بخلافه.
فإما أن تضع القاعدة على السماع الكثير، وإما أن لا تضع قاعدة أصلا.
ومن أراد مزيد إيضاح لهذا فعليه بتأمل كلام العلامة الشاطبي في شرحه على ألفية ابن مالك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
                هل تحدث العلماء الأوائل عن الوظيفة البلاغية للأحرف الزائدة في النظم خاصة في القران الكريم، أم أنه لم يسبق الرافعي أحد حينما تحدث عنها في كتابه الإعجاز؟



الجواب:
ينظر هنا: http://www.alukah.net/Counsels/Couns...&CounselID=517

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
                لماذا نقرأ الألف الواقعة في أول لفظ الجلالة (الله) عندما يسبقها حرف النداء على أنها ألف أو همزة القطع علماً أنها ألف أو همزة الوصل ؟ أي و كأنها تكتب على الشكل التالي: يا ألله.



الجواب:
ينظر هنا: http://www.alukah.net/Counsels/Couns...&CounselID=580

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
                تاء التأنيث المتحركة التي تدخل على الأسماء مثل شجرة وطالبة ومعاوية.... لماذا تسبق دائمًا بحرف مفتوح؟


الجواب:
ينظر هنا: http://www.alukah.net/Counsels/Couns...&CounselID=535

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكريم،
نحن متفقان في هذه المسألة وهو قصر عبارة مني.
فالذي قصدته أن البصريين يشترطون حشد الشواهد الكثيرة ليتم لهم القياس وأما الكوفيون فيقيسون على كل شاذ وغريب وهم بعدُ أوسع روايةً كما ذكر ذلك السيوطي وغيره.
وربما كان سبب اتساعهم في الرواية ما ارتضوه من مذهبهم في القياس.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

العبرة ليست بكثرة الشواهد في نفسها، وإنما في كثرتها النسبية، بدليل أنهم يقيسون على الشاهد الواحد أحيانا إذا لم يكن في الباب غيره، وقد يتركون القياس على عشرات الشواهد إذا عارضها ألوف.

وأنا أعلم أن لا خلاف بيننا، ولكن أردت التوضيح للقراء.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
سمعت بعض الناس يقول: لا يجوز أن يقول القائل (حياكم الله وبورك فيكم) لأنه لا يصح عطف المبني للمجهول على المبني للمعلوم.
فهل هذا القول صحيح؟

الجواب:
هذا لا أصل له فيما أعلم، إذ لم أطلع على قول لأحد من أهل العلم اشترط فيه أن يعطف المبني للمعلوم على المبني للمعلوم والمبني للمجهول على المبني المجهول.

نعم قد يقال إن هذا فيه مناسبة بين العبارات، والمناسبة مطلب بلاغي لا ينكر، ولكن اشتراط ذلك ووسم من يتركه باللحن بعيد.

وفي القرآن الكريم {إني وجدت امرأة تملكهم وأوتيت من كل شيء}، فعطف المجهول على المعلوم.
وفيه أيضا {ونفخ في الصور ففزع من في السموات}، فعطف المعلوم على المجهول.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
قال أحمد إبراهيم عبد المولى فى تقريبه لكتاب أوضح المسالك  ص 38 طبعة ابن عفان
 إذا كان حرف العلة بدلا من همزة كيقرا ويقرى ويوضؤ فإن كان الإبدال بعد دخول الجازم فهو إبدال قياسى ويمتنع حينئذ الحذف لاستيفاء الجازم مقتضاه وإن كان قبله فهو إبدال شاذ ويجوز مع الجازم الإثبات والحذف بناء على الاعتداد بالعارض وعدمه وهو الأكثر.
 نريد شرح الكلام بالأمثل.

الجواب:
الأفعال المهموزة يجوز تسهيلها عند العرب فتقول: (يقرا) في (يقرأ) - (يقري) في (يقرئ) - (يوضو) في (يوضؤ)، وانظر خاتمة المصباح المنير.

وهذا التسهيل يسمى (تخفيفا) ويسمى (إبدالا) أيضا؛ لأن الأمر كما لو أنك أبدلت حرفا بحرف، وإن كان الأشهر أنه تسهيل لا إبدال.

هذا توصيف ما قالته العرب.

ثم نظر النحويون في حكم دخول الجازم على هذه الأفعال فوجدوا أنها يتنازعها أمران:

الأول: أن تعامل معاملة المهموز؛ لأن الهمزة هي الأصل وحرف العلة بدل
الثاني: أن تعامل معاملة المعتل؛ بناء على أنه هو المنطوق به، ولا عبرة بالأصل

ثم نظر النحويون أيضا إلى مسألة نظرية أخرى، وهي (هل الجازم دخل قبل التسهيل أو بعد التسهيل؟) وهي مسألة غير واقعية؛ لأن المتكلم يتكلم بالجازم مع الفعل فلا هو قبله ولا بعده في الواقع، ولكنهم يتكلمون عن المسألة نظريا.

فإذا اعتبرنا - تأمل (اعتبرنا) - أن الجازم دخل قبل الإبدال، فحينئذ نقول: (لم يقرأ) ثم نسهلها إلى (لم يقرا) فلا نحذف الألف حينئذ؛ لأننا سهلنا الألف بعد استيفاء الجازم حقه، ولا يصح أن يجزم مرتين، ويكون الفعل مجزوما بسكون مقدر على الهمزة المنوية المبدلة ألفا!!

وإذا اعتبرنا - تأمل (اعتبرنا) - أن الجازم دخل قبل الإبدال، فحينئذ نقول: (يقرأ) ثم نسهلها إلى (يقرا) ثم ندخل الجازم فنقول: (لم يقرَ) بحذف الألف لأنه صار شبيها بالمعتل، أو نقول: (لم يقرا) لأن هذا الإبدال من همزة إلى ألف إبدال عارض فلا يعتد به؛ لأنه ليس شبيها بالمعتل من كل وجه.

وعدم الاعتداد بالعارض هو الأكثر؛ لأنه كاسمه (عارض)؛ فنقول: (لم يقرا) بإثبات الألف، فيتوافق مع الوجه الأول.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> السؤال:
> لماذا لا يدرس الطالب النحو الكوفي أو البصري أول طريق الطلب، ثم إذا أتقن النحو على أحد المذهبين، ترك وما يختار حتى لا يتشتت منذ اللحظة الأولى؟
> 
> الجواب:
> أولا: معظم مسائل الخلاف بين المذهبين مسائل نظرية لا ينبني عليها عمل، ولو تصفحت مثلا كتاب الإنصاف لأبي البركات الأنباري لوجدته ذكر نحو مائة وعشرين مسألة، لا تكاد تجد إلا عشرها فقط مما ينبني عليه عمل، والباقي خلاف نظري، مثل: رافع المبتدأ هل هو الابتداء أو الخبر؟ خبر إن مرفوع بالأصالة أو بـ(إن)؟ اسم كان مرفوع بالأصالة أو بـ(كان)؟ وهكذا.
> 
> ثانيا: معظم علماء النحو ينحو منحى البصريين، وقد يأخذ من أقوال الكوفيين، ولكن يكون الغالب عليه النهج البصري، فلن تجد أصلا في أهل العلم حاليا من يدرسك النحو الكوفي وحده ومن يدرسك النحو البصري وحده.
> 
> ثالثا: الخلاف بين المذهبين ليس بكبير بالنظر إلى كلام العرب، وأصول اللغة في معظمها من المتفق عليه، ولذلك فإن طالب العلم يمكنه أن يكتفي بمسائل الوفاق، والمشهور من مسائل الخلاف.


بوركت أبا مالك ..
للمناسبة , فقد ذكر الزيات في تاريخه ما نستطيع أن ندخله ضمن الأسباب :
(( ولم يشتغل به [أي النحو] الكوفيون إلا بعد ذيوعه بالبصرة وما جاورها , أخذوه عن البصريين وجاروهم في تلقينه وتدوينه , ونافسوهم في تحصيله وتفصيله . واشتدّ الحجاج واللجاج بين الفريقين حتى كان لكل منهما مذهبٌ يؤيده ويعضده , ومنشأ الخلاف بينهما أن البصريين يقدمون السماع : فلا يرون القياس إلا في حال تضطرهم , ويتشددون في الرواية , فلا يأخذون إلا عن الفصحاء الخُلّص من صميم العرب لكثرة هؤلاء بالبصرة , وقربها من عامر البادية .
أما الكوفيون فلخلاطهم أهل السواد والنبط يعتمدون في أكثر المسائل على القياس , ولا يتحرجون في الأخذ عن أعراب لا يؤمن البصريون بفصاحة لغتهم . 
فأهل البصرة أوسع دراية , وأوثق رواية , ولكن العباسيين آثروا الكوفيين عليهم لالتجائهم إليهم , ولقرب الكوفة من بغداد وتشيعهم لبني هاشم . فانتشر مذهبهم في حاضرة الخلافة , ولولا الغرض السياسي ما كان لهم شأن يذكر ولا قول يؤثر . وظل الجدل بين الفريقين على أشده حتى تخرب المصران , فجلا علماؤهم إلى بغداد , ونشأ مذهب البغداديين خليطاً من المذهبين , كما نشأ مذهب الأندلسيين حينما عبر النحو إلى الأندلس .
وما ابتدأ القرن الرابع حتى انقرضت فرسان المذهبين , وضعفت أنصار الفئتين , فانقطع النزاع , وانحسم الجدال , وجرى المؤلفون على المذهب البصري فبسطوه وشرحوه , واقتصروا من المذهب الكوفي على ذكر الخلاف )). 
[تاريخ الأدب العربي , الطبعة العاشرة , دار المعرفة , 267]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفيك بارك الله يا أخي الكريم

ولكن أحب أن أنبه أن هذا الكلام فيه أخطاء واضحة، ولكنها ليست بمستغربة؛ لأنها تمثل اتجاها سائرا شائعا عند المعاصرين مع وضوح خطئه.
وأمثال الزيات من متقدمي هذا العصر قد يكون لهم عذر في مثل هذا لقلة المصادر المتاحة، بخلاف ما عليه الحال الآن.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

إذن ؛ لو توضح لنا الأخطاء التي فيه .

وتذكر لنا من نثق في صحة خبره , وتاريخه .

أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أولا: التعميمات غير المنضبطة؛ مثل أن البصريين يقدمون السماع.

ثانيا: الاتهامات المتسرعة؛ مثل أن الكوفيين متشيعون لبني هاشم.

ثالثا: التهويل الزائد؛ مثل أن الخلاف بين الفريقين كان على أشده.

ونحو ذلك.

وأما الثقة في صحة الأخبار، فلاحظ أن الزيات لم يذكر أخبارا أصلا، وإنما ذكر رأيه الذي استنتجه من ملاحظة الأحداث، أو أنه قلد فيه غيره، لا يهم، المهم أن هذا رأي وليس نقلا للأخبار.

وقد كان البصريون يأخذون عن قلة من الكوفيين، وكان الكوفيون يأخذون عن البصريين، كما أنك لا بد واجد من أعلام الفريقين من يوافق الفريق الآخر في بعض المسائل.
فالتهويل والتعميم والتسرع في مثل هذه المسائل الكبار هو الذي يؤدي إلى نتائج خاطئة.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

بوركت إضافتك .
ومن هم الذين نثق في "آرائهم" إذن ؟..

وبمَ تنصح قارئ تاريخ الأدب واللغة ؟..
وأي المصادر تفضل ؟..

أثقلنا عليك فعذراً .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الذين تثق في أقوالهم في أي فن من الفنون هم الأئمة المستقرئون الذين أفنوا أعمارهم في هذا الفن واعتمد الناس عليهم وكان لهم قدم صدق فيمن بعدهم.
وكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد، ومع هذا فلا يخرج عن اتفاقهم، ويلزم الرجوع إليهم عند الاختلاف.
وكثيرا ما تشيع بين المعاصرين حقائق مغلوطة ناتجة من مثل هذه التعميمات، وهذا مثال على ذلك:
http://www.alukah.net/articles/1/6769.aspx

أنصح بقراءة كتاب طبقات النحويين للزبيدي، وكتاب مراتب النحويين لأبي الطيب اللغوي (على هنات فيه)، وانظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=37403

وطالب العلم العاقل يعرف كيف يضع الأخبار مواضعها، فلا يصح مثلا أن يستنبط من هجاء الأقران قاعدة عامة للتأريخ، ولا يصح أن يؤخذ بخبر مخالف لأصول العلم المتفق عليها حتى لو كان صحيحا في ظاهره، ولا يصح أن تؤخذ الأخبار المخالفة لمجاري العادات على أنها مسلمات، والقارئ الذي يحيد عن هذه الأصول تراه يخبط في آرائه وأقواله ويحكم بما لا يصح في عقل ولا دين.

- فتراه مثلا يصدق الأخبار التي تروى أن فلانا من النحويين كان لوطيا !
- وأن فلانا من اللغويين كان سكيرا فاسقا !
- وأن فلانا من الأئمة القراء كان كذابا !

وقد أشار الشيخ محمود شاكر إلى شيء من هذا في كتبه ومقالاته، يعني مثلا ترى طه حسين (مقلدا لبعض المستشرقين) يأتي إلى بعض الأخبار التي قد توحي بأن بعض الأشعار الجاهلية مدسوسة فيستدل بذلك على أننا لا يمكن أن نثق في أن هذا الشعر الذي بين أيدينا شعر جاهلي، ثم يتدرج من هذا إلى أن ينكر الشعر الجاهلي جملة وتفصيلا!

مثال آخر:
إذا سمعت أن الكوفيين يقدمون القياس وأن البصريين يقدمون السماع فلا تأخذ هذا الكلام مطلقا هكذا حتى تنظر وتبحث بنفسك عن المقصود بالسماع والقياس هنا، وعن تحقيق هذه المقولة، وهل فعلا يحصل هذا في آحاد المسائل النحوية المعروفة؟
والشاطبي في شرحه على ألفية ابن مالك له إشارات رائعة في مثل هذه الأمور، ولكنها منثورة في أثناء كتابه.

والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

ماشاء الله !
لله درك، زادك الله علمًا وتقى ونورًا .

سؤال : 
هل يجوز أن أقول :سبق وأن حدثتك، أو أقول : سبق أن حدثتك ؟
أو الأصح أن أقول : سبق وحدثتك ؟

جزاكم الله خيرًا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياك يا أخي الفاضل

الصواب (سبق أن حدثتك).

لأن (سبق) فعل فلا بد له من فاعل،  و(أن) وما بعدها في تقدير مصدر، فاعل.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أحسن الله إليك يا أبا مالك .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياك يا أخي الفاضل
وللفائدة فقد ذكر هذه المسألة: مصطفى جواد في (قل ولا تقل) ولم يتعقبه أحد ممن رأيته صنف في تعقبه.
وكذلك الزعبلاوي في مقالاته التي جمعت في (معجم أخطاء الكتاب).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ذكر الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة أن استعمال (بل و) خطأ، على انتشاره في كلام العلماء المتأخرين، فهل هذا صحيح؟

الجواب:
هذا الاستعمال صواب، وإن كان من الشائع عند كثير ممن تكلم في الأخطاء اللغوية أنه خطأ.
وبيان ذلك أن المتكلم بهذا الأسلوب لا يمكن أن يقصد عطف الحرف على حرف، بل هذا العطف يفسد المعنى.
فإن الذي يقول مثلا: (حصل فلان على الماجستير بل وعلى الدكتوراه)؛ إنما يقصد أنه حصل عليهما معا، لا يقصد الإضراب عن الأول وإثبات الثاني.
ولذلك فلا يصح أن تصوب العبارة السابقة بقولنا (حصل فلان على الماجستير بل على الدكتوراه) لأن المعنى يختلف تماما.
وإنما جاز هنا استعمال (بل و) لأن هناك محذوفا مقدرا، وإنما حذف لدلالة الكلام عليه؛ لأنه من القبيح في بلاغة المتكلم أن يعيد ما ذكر قريبا إن كان ما بعده يغني عنه.
فمعنى الكلام (حصل فلان على الماجستير، بل على الماجستير والدكتوراه)، وهذا المعنى واضح من الكلام لا يقال إنه تقدير متكلف.
ولذلك فقد شاع عند أهل العلم قديما وحديثا استعمال (بل و) بغير نكير من أحد منهم، فليس هو استعمالا معاصرا أو مستحدثا.
والعلماء عندما منعوا دخول حروف العطف على بعض قصدوا الدخول الحقيقي الذي لا يكون فيه تقدير لما بينهما؛ ولذلك فليس بخطأ أن تقول مثلا: (قلت له افعل هذا ثم ذاك، بل ثم ذاك).

والشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة لم يتفرد بهذا الإنكار، فهو إنكار شائع عند المعاصرين، فقد أنكره (إبراهيم السامرائي) و(صاحب أبو جناح) و(يحيى المعلمي) و(عبد الفتاح سليم) وغيرهم، نحو إنكار (إبراهيم اليازجي) و(شاكر شقير).
وأكثر هؤلاء متخصصون في العربية بخلاف أبي غدة.

ولكني أتعجب من أبي غدة أكثر من هؤلاء؛ لأن اطلاع هؤلاء على تراث الأمة وكلام أهل العلم ليس كاطلاعه، فمن المؤكد أنه قد قرأ هذا الاستعمال كثيرا في كلام أهل العلم، ولكن الذي يبدو لي أن أبا غدة متشدد في باب الأغلاط اللغوية.

وأما العلماء الذين استعملوا هذا الاستعمال؛ فمنهم: ابن حزم، والإمام النووي، وابن خلدون، والقرافي، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والحافظ الذهبي، والحافظ ابن حجر، والحافظ ابن رجب، وابن القيم، وابن كثير، وابن الرفعة، وابن اللحام، والشنقيطي وغيرهم كثير جدا.
واستعملها أيضا من اللغويين: الراغب الأصفهاني، وأبو حيان النحوي، والفيروزآبادي صاحب القاموس، والسمين الحلبي، وابن هشام، وغيرهم.
وأبو البركات الأنباري كثيرا ما يقول في الإنصاف ( وبل ) بتقديم الواو !! ولم يعلق عليه الشيخ محمد محيي الدين مرة واحدة.
ولا يقال هنا إن كل هؤلاء من المتأخرين فلا يحتج بكلامهم؛ لأننا نقول: هذا الاستعمال شائع عندهم، فلو كان خطأ لما جاز في مجاري العادات أن يجتمعوا على إقرار ذلك، فما بالنا لم نر أحدا أنكره إلا من المعاصرين؟
ويلزم من يطرد المنع في هذا الباب أن يمنع قولنا ( بل والله ) ونحوه، ولا أظن في جوازه خلافًا.

ومن هذا الباب أيضا قولهم (أو و) كما قال الحافظ العراقي في ألفية السيرة:
وبعد هجرة كذا للقدس ............. عاما وثلثا أو ونصف سدس

فالخلاصة أن الذي ينكر هذا الاستعمال ينكره من باب منع دخول حروف الجر على بعض، فنقول: هذا المنع لم يسمع عن العرب، وإنما ذكره علماء النحو، ويقصدون به منع الدخول في اللفظ والتقدير معا؛ لأن هؤلاء العلماء أنفسهم يستعملون مثل هذه الاستعمالات كثيرا (بل و - وبل - ثم و - أو و .... إلخ)، فالذي يمنع من ذلك فإما أن يقول: إنهم تناقضوا فاستعملوا ما أنكروه وإما أن يقول: أخطأنا في فهم كلامهم، والثاني أولى بلا شك.
وهذا لا يمنع من أن يكون هذا الاستعمال خطأ في بعض الأحيان، وذلك إذا لم نستطع أن نقدر ما يصلح به الكلام، كأن يقال: (هذا مستحب بل وواجب)، أو (هذا رجل بل وامرأة)، أو (هذه سيارة بل وطيارة)، فهذا خطأ، ولكنه خطأ من باب تناقض الكلام لا من باب الخطأ في التركيب أو الإعراب.

وهذه بعض الأبيات التي وقفت عليها في ذلك، وكلها بعد عصور الاحتجاج:

ويحك بل ويبك بل وويكا ................ إن يديك قد جنت عليكا
لا تصغيا في الهوى لمن عذلا ................ بل واسقياني سقيتما نهلا
سأكتم سري بل وأحفظ سره ................... ولا غرو إني ما حييت كتوم
سلالة أمجاد كرام أماثل ................. وأنكى مضر بل وأعظم نافع
ويا من يزجي الفلك في البحر لطفه ................. وهن جوار بل وهن رواكد

والله أعلم.


[تذييل] 
قال مالك بن الريب* :يا غاسلا تحت الظلام مطية ........ متخايلا لا بل وغير مخايل


لكني أشك أن يكون في البيت تصحيف
-------------------
* (ديوانه ص 18) ونحوه في الأغاني (22/ 469)

----------


## المستوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أفادني الموضوع تماما وأردت السؤال عن أمر نحوي لغوي 
كلنا نعرف أن القاعدة تقول أن تمييز العدد ( 100+ 1000 ) المائة والألف ومضاعفاتها يكون مفرد مجرور للإضافة فلم ورد جمعا في قوله تعالى في سورة الكهف ( ثلاثمائة سنين وازدادو تسعا ) وشكرا لكم

----------


## فتح البارى

> السؤال:
> ذكر الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة أن استعمال (بل و) خطأ، على انتشاره في كلام العلماء المتأخرين، فهل هذا صحيح؟
> 
> الجواب:
> هذا الاستعمال صواب، وإن كان من الشائع عند كثير ممن تكلم في الأخطاء اللغوية أنه خطأ.
> وبيان ذلك أن المتكلم بهذا الأسلوب لا يمكن أن يقصد عطف الحرف على حرف، بل هذا العطف يفسد المعنى.
> فإن الذي يقول مثلا: (حصل فلان على الماجستير بل وعلى الدكتوراه)؛ إنما يقصد أنه حصل عليهما معا، لا يقصد الإضراب عن الأول وإثبات الثاني.
> ولذلك فلا يصح أن تصوب العبارة السابقة بقولنا (حصل فلان على الماجستير بل على الدكتوراه) لأن المعنى يختلف تماما.
> وإنما جاز هنا استعمال (بل و) لأن هناك محذوفا مقدرا، وإنما حذف لدلالة الكلام عليه؛ لأنه من القبيح في بلاغة المتكلم أن يعيد ما ذكر قريبا إن كان ما بعده يغني عنه.
> ...


 أذكر أني سمعتُ الشيخَ الحازمي يقول مثل هذا في شرحه للورقات عند بيت:
وليس في المباح مِن ثوابِ...... فعلا وتركا بل ولا عقابِ

جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## فتح البارى

السلام عليكم
بعد أن قرأتُ ردي السابق خشيتُ أن يُفهمَ من كلامي أن الشيخ الحازمي يقول بالجواز.
أنا أردتُ أن أذكر أنه يقول بالمنع مثل الذين ذكرهم أبو مالك.
فعلى ما أذكر أنه قال : (تسمع ولا يقاس عليها).
وأعتذر على تطفلي..
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
لم يقل أحد من هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم إنها تسمع ولا يقاس عليها، والمسألة لا تحتمل هذا القول، فإما الجواز وإما عدم الجواز.

----------


## فتح البارى

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
رجعتُ إلى كلام الشيخ الحازمي فوجدتُه قال ( في الشرح الموسع، الشريط الثاني عشر، الدقيقة 38): (القياس المطرد في لغة العرب أنَّ الواو لا تزاد بعد بل، سمع في فصيح الكلام من قول عليّ ررر : [بل ولما ينال الناسَ من الخير] ولكن هذا خلاف القياس، يسمع ولا يقاس عليه..) اهـ
فأرجو توضيح الفرق بين هذا وبين القول بعدم الجواز؟
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

المسألة التي معنا : استعمال واو العطف بعد (بل)، فلا تسمى (واو العطف) حينئذ زائدة؛ لأنها مقصودة في الكلام.

وأما ما ورد عن علي رضي الله عنه فالوارد مثله كثير جدا في كلام الأدباء والشعراء والعلماء.

ولكن ثبوته عن عصور الاحتجاج فيه نظر، ولا سيما عن علي رضي الله عنه، والنص الذي ذكره الشيخ من كتاب نهج البلاغة، ومعلوم أن كثيرا مما فيه مكذوب، فضلا عن أن يكون ثابت اللفظ.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للفائدة:
جاء في كتاب د. مكي الحسني (نحو إتقان الكتابة باللغة العربية):
"قد تزاد الواو بعد (بل) فتفيد هذه الأداة الجديدة (بل و) الاستدراك مع الإضافة. وقد استعملها الأقدمون منذ القرن الثاني الهجري، وتتابع استعمالها في كل القرون اللاحقة حتى أيامنا هذه، فهي -خلافا لما في المعجم الوسيط- ليست من كلام المحدثين، جاء في ديوان أبي نواس (توفي سنة 195 تقريبا):
ما حجتي فيما أتيت وما ..... قولي لربي بل وما عذري؟
واستعملها ابن الرومي، وابن سينا، وابن رشد، والآمدي، وابن خلدون، وابن الجزري، وكثير غيرهم".

قلت: كلامه لا غبار عليه إلا العبارة المعلمة بالحمرة فتعوزها الدقة؛ إذ ليست هذه أداة جديدة بل أداتان لكل منهما معناه الحاصل، وليست الواو فيها زائدة، وهو لا يعني الزيادة التي معناها كون دخول الشيء كخروجه، فالخلاف لفظي.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يبدو أن كلام الشيخ حفظه الله مأخوذ من موسوعة الحروف لإيميل يعقوب، ولا يخفى ما لديه من أخطاء.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

علم ٌ غزير من الأستاذ / أبي مالك .
حفظك الله وبارك فيك , ونسأل الله أن يرزقنا الخير على أيديكم !

----------


## أمير الضاد

السلام عليكم

بوركت يا أستاذ الجلس أبا مالك،فوائد لا غبار عليها واقعية تدخل لب حياتنا العلمية.
دمت وفيًا

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

الأخ أبا مالك السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...وجزاكم الله عنا الجزاء الأوفى .أما بعد فإن ما أسلفته من تحريك الساكن الأول بالفتح عندما يسبق بحرف مكسور ينتقض بنحو قولهم: (مِنِ ابنك). والتعليل هنا يكون بالآتي: عندما يلتقي الساكنان-والأول منهما حرف صحيح-يُتخلص بتحريك الأول،ويكون التحريك بالكسر،إلا إن كان الأول منهما نون (مِن) الجارة والثاني لام(ال) أوماينقلب عنها من الحروف الشمسية فإنه يحرك بالكسر. وأرجو الله أن يحفظك دخراً للعربية وأهلها.وكتبتهاب  لدال لأن جهازي لايرسم أختها المنقوطة،فهي تظهر( \) هك\ا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
آمين وإياك يا أخي الفاضل



> ويكون التحريك بالكسر،إلا إن كان الأول منهما نون (مِن) الجارة والثاني لام(ال) أوماينقلب عنها من الحروف الشمسية فإنه يحرك بالكسر.


لعلك تقصد بالفتح.
والضابط الذي تفضلت بذكره لا يظهر لي أنه محيط بالباب.

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

نعم يا أبا مالك الموضع الثاني بالفتح كما قلت،وهو سبق قلم. وهو مطرد نقول: مِنَ الرجل،على النحو الدي أسلفتُ لأنهم  يفردون مايكثر دوره على ألسنتهم بأحكام خاصة يباين بها نظائره ،ونون(من)كثر ملاقاتها للام(ال)... فأفردوها بالتحريك بالفتح .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

سأجمعهن عن قريب في ملف وورد 
إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الأخ أبا مالك : وفقه الله.
ها هنا سؤالان: 
1/قولهم "زيادة المبنى تدل على زيادة المعنى" أرجو أن تحدثنا عن هذه المقولة؛ من حيث قائلها، ومعناها، ومدى صحتها، وأمثلتها -خاصة من القرآن-.
2/كلمة (سواء)، هل هي مصدر ؟ وكيف يكون إعرابها إذا جاءت في سياق الكلام ؟ 

شكر الله لك .

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

السلام عليكم أخي أبا مالك الكريم جهدك رائع ....ولكن كلمة ( الطابور ) بالطاء أم بالتاء؟ أشكرك.

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

أخي الكريم : مجيء الواو بعد ( بل ) استخدام المحدثين وذلك من الخطأ لمجيء حرفي عطف متتالين ......... وكلام ( ابن خلدون - ابن الرومي - ابن سينا - ابن رشد ) وغيرهم ليس حجة وذلك لأنهم غير متخصصين في اللغة .  فمثلا نقول ( بل كسلت النفس ) ولا نقول (  بل و كسلت النفس )  أشكرك .
أخوك أيمن عبد الفتاح

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أخي الكريم : مجيء الواو بعد ( بل ) استخدام المحدثين وذلك من الخطأ لمجيء حرفي عطف متتالين ......... وكلام ( ابن خلدون - ابن الرومي - ابن سينا - ابن رشد ) وغيرهم ليس حجة وذلك لأنهم غير متخصصين في اللغة .  فمثلا نقول ( بل كسلت النفس ) ولا نقول (  بل و كسلت النفس )  أشكرك .
> أخوك أيمن عبد الفتاح


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
يبدو أنك لم تتأمل ما ذكرتُه يا أخي الفاضل، فقد أجبت عن كل هذه الشبهات بما فيه الشفاء إن شاء الله.
وأعجب من قولك عن هؤلاء العلماء إنهم غير متخصصين في اللغة، فإن كانت العبرة بالتخصص في اللغة فقد جاء هذا الاستعمال في كلام كثير من علماء اللغة المتخصصين.

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....راجع-بارك الله فيك- ما كتبه الشيخ العلامة محمد الخضر الحسين أحد شيوخ الجامع الأزهر -رحمه الله-حول شروط الاحتجاج بالحديث في إحدى مقالاته المجموعة في كتاب ( مقالات في اللغة والأدب) .

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

> أحسن الله اليك شيخنا الكريم عندى سؤال
> حيث أن الخلاف فى كينونة السنة مصدرا من مصادر اللغة أم ليست مصدرا هو من جهة عجمية بعض الرواة لا من جهة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم اذ هو أفصح من نطق بالضاد 
> فسؤالى اذا كان رواة الحديث ليس فيهم أعاجم فهل يقال هذا الحديث مجمع على أنه مصدر ويحتج به فى اللغه ؟
> وكيف يكون الخلاف من جهة عجمة الرواة والمعلوم لدى أنه لا يجوز رواية الحديث بالمعنى الا اذا كان الراوى عالما بمعانى الالفاظ ؟


راجع -بارك الله فيك - ماكتبه الشيخ العلامة محمد الخضر حسين أحد شيوخ الأزهر حول شروط الاستشهاد بالحديث . تجد مقالته في كتابه (مقالات في اللغة و الأدب ) .

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

للفائدة .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يتعدد التمييز، وإن كان لا يتعدد فما توجيه قولهم: (اشتريت سبعة عشر إردبا قمحا).

الجواب:
التمييز لا يتعدد بخلاف الحال كما ذكر ابن هشام في مغني اللبيب.
والعبارة المذكورة فيها (إردبا) وهي تمييز للعدد، و(قمحا) وهي تمييز للإردب، فقد يقال إن التمييز تعدد هنا.
فالجواب أن المقصود منع تعدد التمييز لعامل واحد؛ كأن يقال مثلا: (طاب زيد نفسًا والدًا) أو (اشتريت سبعة عشر إردبا قفيزا) أو نحو ذلك، أما إذا كان كل تمييز لعامل مختلف فلا إشكال في ذلك؛ لأن تعدد العوامل كتعدد الجمل، فكأن كل تمييز في جملة مفردة وهو جائز اتفاقا.
وفي المثال المذكور (إردبا) تمييز لعامل و(قمحا) تمييز لعامل آخر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل الأفصح استعمال الثلاثي (قَسَمَ) أو المضعف (قَسَّم)، وأيهما أشهر في اللغة، وهل يصح استعمال المضعف في الاثنين؟
وهل هناك أصل لما قاله بعضهم من أن الثلاثي للمحسوسات والرباعي للمعنويات، وهل القسمة مصدر الثلاثي؟

الجواب:
كلاهما فصيح مسموع؛ قال تعالى: {فالمقسمات أمرا}، وقال تعالى: {أهم يقسمون رحمة ربك}.
والرباعي مشهور جدا في كلام العرب فلا يصح أن يقال إن الثلاثي هو الأقرب للغة.
قال لبيد في معلقته:
وإذا الأمانة قسمت في معشر .......... أوفى بأوفر حظنا قسامها
وقال عمرو بن كلثوم في معلقته:
على آثارنا بيض حسان ............ نحاذر أن تقسم أو تهونا
وقال الأسود بن يعفر:
تقسم ما فيها فإن هي قسمت .......... فذاك وإن أكرت فعن أهلها تكري
وكلاهما يستعمل في المحسوسات والمعنويات.
ومصدر الثلاثي هو القَسْم، أما القسمة فاسم مصدر؛ قال في موطأة الفصيح:
وقل نصيب يا فتى وقِسْم .......... فإن أردت مصدرا فقَسْم
والتضعيف في عين الثلاثي يأتي في كلام العرب لأغراض متعددة؛ للتكثير والتعدية مثلا، وأحيانا يأتي للتنويع من غير زيادة معنى؛ كما قال ابن زين في زياداته على اللامية:
كثر بـ(فَعَّل) صير اختصر وأزل ........ وافق تفعل أو وافق به فعلا
وأما قول من قال: (لا يقال قسّمته نصفين) فهو غير صحيح؛ إذ من الشائع في كلام أهل العلم قولهم: (يمكن تقسيم كذا إلى قسمين)، وقد قال الأعشى:
قسّمتها قسمين كل ........... موجه يرمى بها
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

وفقك الله شيخنا الفاضل أبا مالك و زادك من فضله 
1-أجوبة و جوابات جمع ل ( جواب ) ما حظّ هذين الجمعين من السماع و القياس؟
2-ولم اخترت لعنوانك ( جوابات ) مع أن ( أجوبة ) هو الشائع استعمالا؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

1- كلاهما صواب يا شيخنا الفاضل كما في المصباح المنير.
ولعل من جمعه على السلامة نظر لبقائه على المصدرية، ومن جمعه تكسيرا نظر لتحوله إلى الاسمية.

2- اخترت الجوابات لسببين: الأول أن هذا الجمع أشهر عند المتقدمين، والثاني إظهار هذا الجمع للقارئ لأنه قد يخفى دون الأول.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك على الافادة أخي الفاضل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
الذي أعرفه, أنّ الأوزان المشهورة للمبالغة خمسة(فعّال-مِفْعَال-فَعُول-فَعِيل-فَعِل)
ولكن قال لي أحد الإخوة: إنّ (فَعْلان) أيضا يأتي للمبالغة, مثل (الرحمن).
ونقل لي هذا الكلام : "قال ابن الأَثير : هو -أي:رَبَّانِيّ- منسوب إِلى الرَّبِّ بزيادة الأَلف والنون للمبالغة".

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المقصود من الاقتصار على أوزان المبالغة الخمسة ( فعال - مفعال - فعيل - فعول - فعل ) أنها هي التي تعمل عمل اسم الفاعل، لا أنه لا يوجد غيرها للمبالغة.
ولم يقل أحد من أهل العلم إن الصيغ الدالة على المبالغة مقتصرة على هذه الأوزان الخمسة فقط.
بل الصيغ كثيرة منها:
- إضافة التاء في وصف المذكر نحو ( راوية - فروقة - إمعة ).
- وزن فِعِّيل ؛ نحو: فسيق، سكير.
- وزن فِعِّيلَى في المصادر خاصة؛ نحو حثيثى من الحث، خصيصى من الخصوص.
- وزن فعلان ؛ نحو غضبان للممتلئ غضبا.
- وزن تَفعال في مصادر الثلاثي؛ نحو تسيار، وتذكار.
- النعت بالمصادر للمبالغة؛ كقولهم: فلان عدل.
- زيادة ياء النسب للمبالغة؛ كقولهم: أحمري وأسودي.
- زيادة الميم للمبالغة؛ كقولهم: زرقم وستهم وابنم.
- وزن فُعَلَة؛ نحو همزة ولمزة للكثير الهمز واللمز.
- وزن فُعَل المعدول من فاعل؛ ويقال: إن كل صيغة معدولة عن أصلها فهي للمبالغة.
- وزن (افعوعل) و(افعالّ) في الأفعال؛ نحو احلولى، واخضارّ.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

شيخنا أبا مالك.
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك، وكل عام أنتم بخير.
ذكركم للمصادر نحو: حثيثى وخصيصى، ومثلهما هجيرى وخليفى.
وكذلك: تسيار وتذكار.
هل هو ملحق بالنعت بالمصادر للمبالغة؛ كقولهم: فلان عدل؟؟
وقولكم: وزن (افعوعل) و(افعالّ) في الأفعال؛ نحو احلولى، واخضارّ..
هل هذا توسع في مفهوم صيغ المبالغة، التي أفهم أنها تقريبًا الفاعل مع تكرر وقوع الفعل منه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياكم يا شيخنا الفاضل

المصادر المذكورة للمبالغة ليست من باب النعت بالمصادر؛ لأن النعت بالمصدر يستعمل في الوصف، أما المصادر المذكورة للمبالغة فهي باقية على مصدريتها؛ فلا نقول: فلان تسيار وتذكار، ولو قيل لكان فيه مبالغة من وجهين.

وأما مفهوم المبالغة فهو غير مقصور على الفاعل؛ وإنما هذا اصطلاح عند النحويين؛ لما له من أحكام تقتضي التخصيص، أما المبالغة فقد تكون في الفعل والمصدر كما تكون في الفاعل والمفعول.

وكلمة (صيغة) أعم من أن تكون متعلقة باسم الفاعل؛ فللمصادر صيغ وللأفعال صيغ كما لا يخفى عليكم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وأما مفهوم المبالغة فهو غير مقصور على الفاعل؛ وإنما هذا اصطلاح عند النحويين؛ لما له من أحكام تقتضي التخصيص، أما المبالغة فقد تكون في الفعل والمصدر كما تكون في الفاعل والمفعول.
> وكلمة (صيغة) أعم من أن تكون متعلقة باسم الفاعل؛ فللمصادر صيغ وللأفعال صيغ كما لا يخفى عليكم.


أرجو الاستفادة.
إذًا في اصطلاح مَن تكون كلمة (صيغ المبالغة) في الفعل والمصدر والمفعول ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أظن أن هناك تحريرات للمصطلحات.
نقول في الجمع مثلا: صيغة منتهى الجموع ...... للدلالة على شيء.
ونقول: جمع الكثرة.....  للدلالة على شيء.
ونقول: جمع الجمع ....  للدلالة على شيء.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أرجو الاستفادة.
> إذًا في اصطلاح مَن تكون كلمة (صيغ المبالغة) في الفعل والمصدر والمفعول  ؟


في الاصطلاح اللغوي العام.
ولذلك تجد الصرفيين يقولون: إن صيغة كذا من صيغ الأفعال للمبالغة، وصيغة كذا من صيغ المصادر للمبالغة.
وتجد اللغويين يقولون: إن صيغة كذا من صيغ الأسماء للمبالغة.
وقد تجد مثل هذا أيضا عند النحويين أيضا في غير باب ما يعمل عمل اسم الفاعل.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وأظن ان السائل لم يخرج بما ذكره (الرحمن) عن المعنى المفهوم من اصطلاح النحاة.
لكن لا شك أنكم أضفتم فوائد أخرى، وإن لم تكن في لبّ السؤال.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وأظن ان السائل لم يخرج بما ذكره (الرحمن) عن المعنى المفهوم من اصطلاح النحاة.


السائل اختلط عنده مفهوم المبالغة العام بمفهوم المبالغة الخاص في الصيغ الخمس، فظن أن صيغ المبالغة مقصورة على هذه الخمس فقط، لأنه رأى النحويين لا يذكرون غيرها في بابها، فحسب أن الاقتصار عليها من باب حصر صيغ المبالغة مطلقا، وهذا غير صحيح، وإنما هو من باب حصر صيغ المبالغة التي تعمل عمل اسم الفاعل.
ووزن (فعلان) لا يدخل في هذا الاصطلاح؛ لأنه لا يعمل عمل فعله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن باب الضبط لتسهيل الحفظ يمكن تقسيم  أوزان المبالغة إلى:
- المبالغة في الفاعل: وقد جعلها بعضهم أحد عشر وزنا: الخمسة المعروفة، ثم  فِعِّيل و مِفْعيل و فَعَّالة و فُعَّال وفُعُّول وفَيعول ، وفي بعضها نظر،  ويمكن أن يزاد فيها: فاعول ، وفُعَلة (بفتح العين) ، وفُعَال (بتخفيف  العين).
- المبالغة في المفعول: مثل رجل رُحْلة (بسكون الحاء) للذي يُرحل إليه  كثيرا، وناقة أمون أي مأمونة.
- المبالغة في المصدر: مثل تَفعال وفِعِّيلى وفِعَّال.
- المبالغة في الفعل: مثل افعالّ وافعوعل.

----------


## خالد الفقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السؤال الأول:
أيهما أصح قولنا (الرئيس متواجد الآن في قصره) أم (الرئيس موجود الآن في قصره)
السؤال الثاني:
أيهما صحيح لغويا قولنا (من ثَمَّ) أم (وثُمَّ)
خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
1- موجود
2- من ثَم

----------


## فائز الهاروني

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الدرر

----------


## فائز الهاروني

> السؤال:
> هل يقال (رسائل خمس) أو (رسائل خمسة)
> 
> الجواب:
> العدد إذا تأخر جاز فيه الأمران احتجاجا بقول الشاعر:
> وقائع في مضر تسعة .............. وفي وائل كانت العاشرة
> موضع الشاهد قوله (تسعة) مع أن الموصوف (وقائع) مؤنث
> 
> قال الشيخ محيي الدين عبد الحميد في حاشية الإنصاف:
> ...


ومن شواهد مراعاة قاعدة العدد والمعدود قوله تعالى: (وليال عشر) وقوله: (في  ظلمات ثلاث) فذكر العدد لان المعدود الموصوف بالعدد مؤنث، وهو: ليال جمع  ليلة، وظلمات جمع ظلمة. وقوله :(وكنتم أزواجا ثلاثة) فأنث العدد لان  المعدود الموصوف بالعدد مذكر وهو: أزواج جمع زوج.

----------


## جاسر محمد

بارك الله فيكم لقد استفدت كثيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> المسألة التي معنا : استعمال واو العطف بعد (بل)، فلا تسمى (واو العطف) حينئذ زائدة؛ لأنها مقصودة في الكلام.


ومما يدل على أن الواو في مثل هذا عاطفة وليست زائدة : أن هذا الاستعمال لا يختص بالواو، بل قد يقع مع باقي حروف العطف؛ فمثلا يستعمل بالفاء في قول أهل العلم (بل فيقول)، ويستعمل بـ(ثم) كما لو قلت: (بل ثم يفعل كذا)، ويستعمل بـ(حتى) كما لو قلت: (بل حتى يموت) ... إلخ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
سؤالي هو : هل لفظ العين الوارد في آخر سورة التكاثر هو توكيد معنوي ، وإذا كان كذلك كيف يسوغ تقدم المؤكد على المؤكد وبارك الله لك في علمك ونفعك بك آمين

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

فوائد نفيسة ،، 
جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله .
عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم حول ضبط حرف الدال في يزيد ( جلست مع يـزيــد ) ،، هل فيه خلاف أم لا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> سؤالي هو : هل لفظ العين الوارد في آخر سورة التكاثر هو توكيد معنوي ، وإذا كان كذلك كيف يسوغ تقدم المؤكد على المؤكد وبارك الله لك في علمك ونفعك بك آمين


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشهور أن (عين) هنا مصدر بمعنى المعاينة؛ كأنه قال: معاينة اليقين.
ومن قال إنها توكيد فقوله مبني على الخلاف في إضافة (النفس) و(العين) إلى المؤكد، كما في قولك: (فعلت نفس الشيء، ومررت بعين الشخص)، والأكثرون على منع ذلك وإن ورد في كلام سيبويه نحوه.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فوائد نفيسة ،، 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله .
> عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم حول ضبط حرف الدال في يزيد ( جلست مع يـزيــد ) ،، هل فيه خلاف أم لا ؟


وجزاكم الله خيرا.
لا أعلم فيه إلا وجها واحدا؛ وهو الجر بالفتحة لأنه ممنوع من الصرف للعلمية ووزن الفعل.

----------


## السئول

جزاك الله خيرا أبا مالك 
*هل تدخل السين وسوف على غير المضارع ؟
*لماذا يقولون فعل ماض مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاك الله خيرا أبا مالك 
> *هل تدخل السين وسوف على غير المضارع ؟
> *لماذا يقولون فعل ماض مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب ؟


وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

- لا تدخل على غير المضارع؛ لأنها حرف استقبال، والاستقبال لا يناسب الماضي ولا الأمر.

- تفصيل ما له محل من الإعراب وما ليس له محل من الإعراب:
جميع الكلمات لا تخرج عن أن تكون اسما أو فعلا أو حرفا:
أما الحروف فلا محل لها من الإعراب مطلقا.
وأما الأسماء فلها محل من الإعراب مطلقا.
وأما الأفعال ففيها تفصيل:
فالمضارع له محل من الإعراب، والأمر لا محل له من الإعراب.
وأما الماضي فالأصل فيه أن لا محل له من الإعراب إلا أن يقع في جملة شرطية فيكون في محل جزم.

والله أعلم.

----------


## السئول

> وأما الماضي فالأصل فيه أن لا محل له من الإعراب إلا أن يقع في جملة شرطية فيكون في محل جزم.
> والله أعلم.


بوركت أيها المبارك 
التحفة السنية للشخ محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد مليئة ب ( فعل ماض لا محل له من الإعراب ) !!
وليس في محل جزم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بوركت أيها المبارك


وبوركت أخي الكريم



> التحفة السنية للشخ محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد مليئة ب ( فعل ماض لا محل له من الإعراب ) !!
> وليس في محل جزم


نعم، ولكن لم يذكر شيء منها في جملة شرطية.

----------


## السئول

> وبوركت أخي الكريم
>  نعم، ولكن لم يذكر شيء منها في جملة شرطية.


 أصبت شيخنا 
عذرا على العجلة

----------


## أبو أحمد القحطاني

بيّضَ اللهُ وجهَك ، و نفعَ بك.

----------


## باسم الحافي

بارك الله فيك يا أبا مالك لما بذلته وتبذله من مساع ٍ حميدة لمؤازرة لغة قرآنك وميراث أجدادك .. استفدنا كثيرا ومازلنا نغترف من حضورك الثرّ أعانك الله   .

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

ما إعراب الضمير هي في قول الشاعر 
هي الأخلاق تنبت كالنبات 
والشكر موصول لك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ضمير الشأن مبتدأ.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

اللهم اشرح قلب أبي مالك ليجب على ردي رقم (194) (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اللهم اشرح قلب أبي مالك ليجب على ردي رقم (194) (ابتسامة)


معذرة يا أخي الكريم، فلم أنتبه له.




> الأخ أبا مالك : وفقه  الله.
> ها هنا سؤالان: 
> 1/قولهم "زيادة المبنى تدل على زيادة المعنى" أرجو أن  تحدثنا عن هذه المقولة؛ من حيث قائلها، ومعناها، ومدى صحتها، وأمثلتها  -خاصة من القرآن-.


قضية تعلق اللفظ بالمعنى من القضايا الكبيرة في علوم العربية، ولها تعلق بكثير من المسائل في علوم مختلفة:
فمثلا في الأصول تجد معظم الأصوليين يتعرضون لمسألة دلالة اللفظ على المعنى مع شذوذ الخلاف فيها وهو عباد الصيمري الذي زعم أن اللفظ يدل بذاته على المعنى، وهو قول واضح الفساد، لكن له أصل صحيح وهو وجود الارتباط بين اللفظ والمعنى لكنه ليس ارتباط تلازم ودلالة وإنما ارتباط أصل واشتقاق.
وفي البلاغة تجد بابا كبيرا عن الإيجاز والإطناب، وكذلك تجد كلامهم عن القول الجامع الذي يجمع المعاني الكثيرة في كلمات يسيرة، إلى غير ذلك.
والذي يهمنا في هذه المسألة أن قولهم (زيادة المبنى تدل على زيادة المعنى) وإن لم يكن على إطلاقه، إلا أنه لا يقصد به الزيادة في الحجم والمقدار، وإن كان هذا موجودا في بعض الأحيان لكن المقصود أنه ليس بلازم، بل قد تكون الزيادة في الدلالة المعنوية؛ فمثلا زيادة الياء في التصغير كـ(رجيل) فيها زيادة في المعنى وإن كان فيها نقص في الحجم؛ لأن معنى (رجيل): رجل صغير، فالمعنى فيه زيادة؛ لأن المعنى المقيد زائد عن المعنى المطلق.
وبعض العلماء أخطأ في هذه المسألة فظن أن هذا مخالف لقولهم: الزيادة في المبنى زيادة في المعنى، وهو غير صحيح كما بينت.
وكذلك ظن بعضهم أن الزيادة ترادف البلاغة؛ فظن أن قولهم (الزيادة في المبنى زيادة في المعنى) معناها (الزيادة في المبنى زيادة في البلاغة) وهو غير صحيح أيضا؛ لأن البلاغة مطابقة مقتضى الحال، فأحيانا تكون البلاغة باللفظ القصير وأحيانا تكون باللفظ الطويل، وهذا كما ينطبق على الجمل المركبة ينطبق أيضا على الألفاظ المفردة؛ فمثلا إذا وصفت جيشا صغيرا بأنه (عرمرم) فهذا مناف للبلاغة مع أن فيه زيادة في المعنى.

وأحيانا يكون النقص في المبنى زيادة في المعنى؛ كما في البلاغة عند حذف المفعول لإرادة العموم، وكما في (أكبّ) اللازم فإنه يصير متعديا بحذف همزته (كبّ)، وكما في صيغ الجموع كـ(حُمْر) جمع أحمر وحمراء.

ولكن أهل العلم إذا ذكروا هذه العبارة فإنهم لا يقصدون أنها على إطلاقها، وإنما يقصدون أنه إذا وردت كلمتان متقاربتان في المعنى وكانت إحداهما أكثر حروفا من الأخرى فإن هذه الزيادة في الحروف ينبغي أن يقابلها زيادة في المعنى؛ وهذه القاعدة مبنية على أصل وهو حكمة العرب؛ إذ العرب أمة حكيمة لا تستعمل كلمة كثيرة الحروف من غير فائدة؛ ولذلك كان (غضبان) أقوى في المعنى من (غاضب) و(تقطيع) أقوى من (قَطْع) وهكذا.

وأول من صرح بهذه القاعدة فيما أعلم هو ابن جني في الخصائص وتبعه أكثر العلماء من غير تعقب إلا في التفصيل والبيان دون أصل القاعدة.
وينبغي لطالب العلم أن يتأمل في تصرفات أهل العلم عند استعمال القواعد، ولا يأخذها على ظاهرها بحسب ما يفهمه هو؛ لأن اختلاف الأعصار مظنة اختلاف المعاني، وهذا الكلام ينسحب أيضا على تعامل طالب العلم مع فهم العلماء المتأخرين لكلام العلماء المتقدمين؛ فينبغي أن يأخذه بحذر أيضا.

هذا ما حضرني الآن، والمقام يحتمل بسطا، ولعل في هذا كفاية.




> 2/كلمة (سواء)، هل هي مصدر ؟ وكيف يكون إعرابها إذا جاءت في  سياق الكلام ؟ شكر الله لك .


كلمة سواء معناها (مثل)؛ وتعرب مبتدأ في مثل قوله تعالى: {سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم} وما بعدها خبر، أو العكس.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> 1- كلاهما صواب يا شيخنا الفاضل كما في المصباح المنير.
> ولعل من جمعه على السلامة نظر لبقائه على المصدرية، ومن جمعه تكسيرا نظر لتحوله إلى الاسمية.
>  2- اخترت الجوابات لسببين: الأول أن هذا الجمع أشهر عند المتقدمين، والثاني إظهار هذا الجمع للقارئ لأنه قد يخفى دون الأول.


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا أبا مالك ,
لقد حرت في هذه المسألة كثيراً , وها أنا أجد بغيتي هنا ..
شيخنا , جاء في مجالس العلماء للزجاجي , قوله:
81- مجلس سيبويه مع محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاريأبو علي عسل بن ذكوان العسكري قال: حدثنا أبو عثمان بكر بن محمد بن حبيب المازني قال: حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري قاضي البصرة قال:
سألت سيبويه: كيف تجمع الجواب؟ فقال: لا يجمع.
قال أبو عثمان: الجواب مصدر، والمصادر لا تجمع، ألا ترى أن جواب على مثال فسادٍ وصلاح، فكما لا يجمع الفساد والصلاح فكذلك لا يجمع الجواب مثله. 
وقد جمعت من المصادر أحرف قليلة، وليس يطرد عليه الباب، إلا أنه قد قيل: أمراضٌ وأشعار، وعقول، وألباب، وأوجاع، وآلام، فلا يحملنك هذا على أن تقيس فتجمع المصادر. فتقول: ضربته ضربا كثيرا، ولا تقول ضروبا كثيرة، ولو قلت ذلك لصارت أصنافا من الضرب.
قال: وقولهم كتاب الجوابات خطأٌ، وهو مولد. وكذلك أجوبة كتبي، وإنما يقال كتبت إليك فلم تجبني جواب كتابي. ا.هـ.

فما توجيهكم شيخنا لهذه الرواية ؟!
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

هذا مذهب معروف يا شيخنا الفاضل، ولكن:
- قد يقال إن (الجواب) ليس بمصدر؛ لأن فعله (أجاب) رباعي ومصدره إجابة، وأما الصلاح والفساد فكل منهما مصدر لفعل ثلاثي، فافترق البابان.
- وقد يقال كذلك: إن جمع السلامة بالألف والتاء يختلف عن جمع التكسير؛ لأن الأول لا يخرج المصدر عن بابه بخلاف الثاني؛ ولذلك جاز جمع مصادر المرة بالألف والتاء اتفاقا؛ مثل إجابات وإقامات ونحوها؛ وكأنها جمع للمرة لا للمصدر.

والمتأخرون تجوزوا كثيرا في مسألة جمع المصدر لتحوله في كثير من الأحيان إلى الاسمية، واشتهر ذلك عندهم بالألف والتاء؛ مثل (إصلاحات) (إجراءات) (إعلانات) إلخ.
لكنه لم يشتهر بالتكسير، ولذلك خطئ قول بعض الفقهاء: (أقارير) ونحوه.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل ,
- ليتك أفدتني بموضع نصّ الاتفاق على جمع مصادر المرّة اتفاقا , وهل ذكرت النصوص أن ذلك مخرج لها من المصدرية للإسمية ؟!
- ثم إن كان كذلك ؛ فهل ترى معي أن كلّ مصدر ظهر جمعُه قد حوّل من المصدرية إلى الاسمية -على التحقيق- ؟!
وما لا يقدر على نقله إلى الاسمية باقٍ على الأصل كالفساد والصلاح وما إلى ذلك ؟!
- وهل جمع المصادر فاشٍ سارٍ في كلام الفحول بدون قيد أو شرط ؟ أم هو مقيّد بالضرورة ؟!
لأني رأيت الزعبلاوي يقول: ((فاتضح مما ذكرناه أن الأئمة حين منعت جمع المصدر نصاً ثم استباحت جمعه بأقلامها فعلاً، بل درجت عليه كلما ألجأتها إليه حاجة في التعبير أوضرورة في التسمية والاصطلاح، أقول إذا أنصت الأئمة على منع الجمع ثم استجازته فإنها لم تنقض ما نصت عليه، ذلك أن جمعته من المصادر كالذي يحكي جمعه منها، قد عُدل به إلى الاسمية.
فإذا استحق ظاهره المنع فقد استوجبت حقيقة حاله الرخصة والجواز كما رأيت))ا.هـ.
وجزيت خيراً .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وجزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم.




> - ليتك أفدتني بموضع نصّ الاتفاق على جمع مصادر المرّة اتفاقا ,


يذكر النحويون في باب المصدر أنه يأتي للتوكيد أو لبيان النوع أو لبيان العدد؛ قال ابن مالك:
توكيدا او نوعا يفيد أو عدد ........ كسرت سيرتين سير ذي رشد
وهذا مشهور عندهم ولم أر فيه خلافا، ولكن لا يحضرني من حكى فيه الإجماع، فهل وقفت على خلاف فيه؟




> وهل ذكرت النصوص أن ذلك مخرج لها من المصدرية للإسمية ؟!


سواء أكان مخرجا أم لم يكن مخرجا، فقد ثبت المطلوب، ولكن الذي يظهر لي والله أعلم أن هذا يخرجها من باب المصدرية إلى الاسمية؛ لأنهم منعوا جمع المصدر بعلة وهي أنه يدل على القليل والكثير، ومقتضى هذه العلة موجود في كل مصدر، فلو لم نخرجه من بابه ولو تقديرا لما صح هذا التعليل.




> - ثم إن كان كذلك ؛ فهل ترى معي أن كلّ مصدر ظهر جمعُه قد حوّل من المصدرية إلى الاسمية -على التحقيق- ؟!
> وما لا يقدر على نقله إلى الاسمية باقٍ على الأصل كالفساد والصلاح وما إلى ذلك ؟!


الذي أراه أن كل مصدر وجد مجموعا فإنما جمع (لاختلاف أنواعه) أو (لخروجه إلى الاسمية)، وهذان التعبيران بمعنى واحد أو يؤولان إلى معنى واحد، ولكن ليس الإشكال في هذا وإنما الإشكال في أنه: هل يجوز لنا نحن أن نخرج المصدر إلى الاسمية فيما لم يسمع عن العرب، أو يقتصر في ذلك على السماع؟ الذي رجحه جماعة من أهل العلم كصاحب المصباح أنه يقتصر في ذلك على السماع، والذي رجحه كثير من المعاصرين جواز ذلك وإن لم يسمع.
وفرق بعضهم كمحقق المصباح (عبد العظيم الشناوي) بين جمع التكسير والجمع بالألف والتاء، وهو ما أميل إليه كما سبق ذكره.




> - وهل جمع المصادر فاشٍ سارٍ في كلام الفحول بدون قيد أو شرط ؟ أم هو مقيّد بالضرورة ؟!
> لأني رأيت الزعبلاوي يقول: ((فاتضح مما ذكرناه أن الأئمة حين منعت جمع المصدر نصاً ثم استباحت جمعه بأقلامها فعلاً، بل درجت عليه كلما ألجأتها إليه حاجة في التعبير أوضرورة في التسمية والاصطلاح، أقول إذا أنصت الأئمة على منع الجمع ثم استجازته فإنها لم تنقض ما نصت عليه، ذلك أن جمعته من المصادر كالذي يحكي جمعه منها، قد عُدل به إلى الاسمية.
> فإذا استحق ظاهره المنع فقد استوجبت حقيقة حاله الرخصة والجواز كما رأيت))ا.هـ.
> وجزيت خيراً .


إن قصدت جمعه بالألف والتاء فذلك مشهور عندهم، وإن قصدت جمعه تكسيرا فهو قليل، ولعل أكثره من باب الاصطلاح.
والزعبلاوي ممن يؤيدون جمع المصدر وإن لم يسمع، فهو لا يقصد بالضرورة الضرورة الاصطلاحية كضرورة الشعر مثلا أو ما شابهها، وإنما يقصد الضرورة العصرية التي تقتضي منا استعمال هذه الألفاظ لمجرد الاحتياج إليها في الاستعمال لا أكثر.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبا مالك ..
أما سؤالي عن نصّ يظهر الاتفاق فما كان إلا لإشكال وقع أيضاً وهو :
أنك تعلم يا شيخنا أن الراجح عند النحاة في المصادر المؤكدة عدم جمعها أو تثنيتها , لأنها موضوعة لحقيقة المفرد , كما قال أبو البقاء: ( أهل اللغة أجمعوا على أن المصادر المؤكدة موضوعة للحقائق التي فيها اعتبار الفردية , وإن كان لبعض الفقهاء خلاف فيه فإنهم حكموا بأن المصدر اسم مفرد فيدل على الوحدة , ولا يلتفت إليه لكونه مخالفاً لإجماع من يرجع إليهم في أحكام اللغة) فهو إجماع كما ترى في مدلول المصادر المؤكدة ..
والتوكيد -كما تعلم- تابعٌ .
فهل ينجرّ هذا على بقيّة التوابع التي تلحق المصادر ؟ كالوصف -مثلاً- ..
فإن هناك -كما تعلم أيضاً- من مصادر المرّة ما يأتي على وزن المصدر الأصلي فيحتاج عند ذلك إلى وصف .
فيخدش هذا فيما ظاهره عدم الخلاف ؟!

ولي "سؤالات"  :Smile:  متفرقّة سأبثّها قريباً , وأتمنى أن يتّسع لها صدرك .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

صدري متسع إن شاء الله يا شيخنا الكريم، وأسعد بمثل هذه المناقشات.
ولكن لا ينبغي أن يؤخذ بكلامي حتى يعرض على أهل العلم.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

بارك الله فيكم , وأنتظر إجابتكم على الإشكال القابع في المشاركة الفائتة ..

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ترددت في إعراب كلمة في بيت شعري وأردت أن أتحقق في ذلك وهي في  قول الشاعر :
وراعي الشاة ينفي الذئب عنها ** فكيف إذا الرعاة هم الذئاب 
هل نعرب كيف حالا أم خبرا لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره الحال؟
أر جو أن أجد توضيحا عندك يا شيخي الفاضل

----------


## سيدي محمد طالب العلم

جزاكم الله خيرا على الفوائد الممتعة

----------


## وحيدقرباني

*ماالفرق بين المنية والردی؟
كما نطّلع أيهما بمعنی الموت رجاءً أجبوني جواباًمقنعاً.*

----------


## سالم اليمان

يقال كيلو متر
فما إعراب متر هنا 
هل هي تمييز فنقول متراً 
أم أنها مركبة تركيبا مزجياً؟

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> ترددت في إعراب كلمة في بيت شعري وأردت أن أتحقق في ذلك وهي في  قول الشاعر :
> وراعي الشاة ينفي الذئب عنها ** فكيف إذا الرعاة هم الذئاب 
> هل نعرب كيف حالا أم خبرا لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره الحال؟
> أر جو أن أجد توضيحا عندك يا شيخي الفاضل


أرجو أن يتسع صدر شيخنا أبي مالك للإجابة عن سؤالي هذا .

----------


## وحيدقرباني

*ماالفرق بين المنية والردی؟
كما نطّلع أيهما بمعنی الموت رجاءً أجبوني جواباًمقنعاً.*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيكم , وأنتظر إجابتكم على الإشكال القابع في المشاركة الفائتة ..


لا يظهر لي فيه إشكال يا أخي الكريم، هذا إن كنت فهمتُ كلامك على وجهه.
فإن التوكيد المقصود في هذا الباب ليس قسيم التوابع، وإنما هو التوكيد اللغوي، وهو قسيم باقي الأنواع المذكورة في باب المفعول المطلق.
يعني الخلاصة:
1- المفعول المطلق ثلاثة أنواع منها ما يأتي للتوكيد.
2- التوابع أربعة أنواع منها التوكيد.
3- التوكيد المذكور أولا ليس هو التوكيد المذكور ثانيا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> ترددت في إعراب كلمة في بيت شعري وأردت أن أتحقق في ذلك وهي في  قول الشاعر :
> وراعي الشاة ينفي الذئب عنها ** فكيف إذا الرعاة هم الذئاب 
> هل نعرب كيف حالا أم خبرا لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره الحال؟
> أر جو أن أجد توضيحا عندك يا شيخي الفاضل


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الوجهان جائزان يا شيخنا الكريم، وراجع ما ذكره العلماء في إعراب نحو قوله تعالى: {فكيف إذا جمعناهم}.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *ماالفرق بين المنية والردی؟
> كما نطّلع أيهما بمعنی الموت رجاءً أجبوني جواباًمقنعاً.*


كلاهما بمعنى الموت، ولا يظهر لي فرق بينهما من حيث الاستعمال؛ لأن الشعراء يتصرفون فيهما وفي غيرهما من الألفاظ كالحمام والحتف وغير ذلك في القصيدة الواحدة.
وأما من حيث الأصل:
- فالمنية مشتقة من التقدير؛ يقال: منى أي قدر؛ لأن الموت مقدر على جميع الخلق.
- والردى مشتق من الردي بالحجارة أي الرمي؛ والتردي السقوط؛ لأن من يموت يسقط.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> يقال كيلو متر
> فما إعراب متر هنا 
> هل هي تمييز فنقول متراً 
> أم أنها مركبة تركيبا مزجياً؟


هذه كلمة أعجمية وينبغي أن تعامل على أنها كلمة واحدة، ومن ثم تعرب إعرابا واحدا.
فتقول: سافرت خمسين كيلومترًا، والمسافة كيلومترٌ واحد، وبينهما كيلومتران.

فإن ذهب ذاهب إلى جعلها كلمتين فيرد عليه بعض الإشكالات حينئذ؛ لأنه لا يوجد في العربية كلمة آخرها واو ممدودة، فحينئذ يلزمه حذف هذه الواو حتى يصح تعريب الكلمة، فإن أراد جعلها على حالها مع التعريب فسيرد عليه الإشكال أيضا حال التثنية والجمع مثلا؛ لأنه سيضطر إلى تحريك هذه الواو في مثل قوله (كيلوان) (كيلوات).

والله أعلم.

----------


## سالم اليمان

> هذه كلمة أعجمية وينبغي أن تعامل على أنها كلمة واحدة، ومن ثم تعرب إعرابا واحدا.
> فتقول: سافرت خمسين كيلومترًا، والمسافة كيلومترٌ واحد، وبينهما كيلومتران.
> 
> فإن ذهب ذاهب إلى جعلها كلمتين فيرد عليه بعض الإشكالات حينئذ؛ لأنه لا يوجد في العربية كلمة آخرها واو ممدودة، فحينئذ يلزمه حذف هذه الواو حتى يصح تعريب الكلمة، فإن أراد جعلها على حالها مع التعريب فسيرد عليه الإشكال أيضا حال التثنية والجمع مثلا؛ لأنه سيضطر إلى تحريك هذه الواو في مثل قوله (كيلوان) (كيلوات).
> 
> والله أعلم.


 وفقك الله لكل خير 
وعلمك مالم تكن تعلم
أشكرك على هذه الفوائد

----------


## صانعة الامل

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا أبا مالك ، وأود الاستفسار في قضية أخري هي:
 هل يجوز أن يعرب الاسم المعرف بالألف واللام بعد أيها أو أيتها بدلا ، مع أنه في علمي أن الاسم الجامد بعدهما يعرب بدلا والمشتق يعرب صفة فهل من فصل في هذه القصية لأني لما رجعت إلى بعض كتب النحو لم أجد أثرا يسوغ البدلية في حال الجمود بل جاء في شرح ابن عقيل وفي جامع الدروس العربية ما مفاده أن كلمة أيها توصف دوما بأحد ثلاثة أمور المعرف بالألف واللام ، والاسم الموصول المعرف بها كذلك ، واسم الإشارة ، ولم يذكر البدلية مطلقا ، وهذا ما أستسفر عنه ، فيما إن كان هناك من ذكر القاعدة في كتب النحو أم لا ؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خير ا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا أبا مالك ، وأود الاستفسار في قضية أخري هي:
>  هل يجوز أن يعرب الاسم المعرف بالألف واللام بعد أيها أو أيتها بدلا ، مع أنه في علمي أن الاسم الجامد بعدهما يعرب بدلا والمشتق يعرب صفة فهل من فصل في هذه القصية لأني لما رجعت إلى بعض كتب النحو لم أجد أثرا يسوغ البدلية في حال الجمود بل جاء في شرح ابن عقيل وفي جامع الدروس العربية ما مفاده أن كلمة أيها توصف دوما بأحد ثلاثة أمور المعرف بالألف واللام ، والاسم الموصول المعرف بها كذلك ، واسم الإشارة ، ولم يذكر البدلية مطلقا ، وهذا ما أستسفر عنه ، فيما إن كان هناك من ذكر القاعدة في كتب النحو أم لا ؟؟؟
> جزاكم الله خير ا


وجزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل.
المشهور في كتب النحو أنها صفة لا بدل، وذلك بناء على القاعدة المعروفة عندهم وهي أن البدل يكون على نية تكرار العامل، ولما كان العامل هنا وهو (يا) لا يدخل على المعرف بـ(أل) من دون واسطة لم يمكن حينئذ أن يعرب بدلا.
وبعضهم اعترض بأن ذلك مغتفر هنا؛ لأن المعرف بأل هو المقصود بالحكم كما قال ابن مالك:
التابع المقصود بالحكم بلا ............ واسطة هو المسمى بدلا
وبعضهم اعترض على القاعدة من أصلها وقال لا يلزم أن يكون البدل على نية تكرار العامل.
وابن السيد جعل ذلك عطف بيان مطلقا، وذكر الأشموني أن بعضهم فرق بين الجامد والمشتق -كما تفضلت- فجعل المشتق صفة والجامد عطف بيان، وهذا أيضا غير لازم؛ لأن تأويل الجامد بالمشتق باب واسع، وقد تجوز فيه النحويون كثيرا.
والمسألة لا يظهر لها ثمرة فيما أرى؛ لأن هذه اختلافات اصطلاحية لا أكثر، ومثل هذه الاختلافات التي لا يترتب عليها عمل يكثر فيها جولان الفكر واختلاف الآراء؛ إذ لا يوجد أصل سماعي يرجع إليه فيه.
والله أعلم.

----------


## وحيدقرباني

شكراً جزيلاً لإجابتكم فيمايتعلق إلي الفرق بين المنيه والردي.
سئوال آخر:
لماذايستعمل الحرف الجارة"ب"بدلاً عن "في"في الأسماء الأمكنة ؟ علي يدرس بجامعة قم.
بينما نحن نستعمل "في" 'في الاسماء الامكنة وإستعمال "ب"قريب جداً . هل توجد دلالة بلاغية لها؟

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

شكرالله سعيك يا شيخنا الكريم ، لا أعرف بما أرد جميلك هذا غير الدعاء .
لذلك أرجو من الله أن يجمعك مع سيد المرسلين ، وأن يمتعك بالصحة والعافية ، ويرزقك الإخلاص في القول  والعمل .
أمين 
شكرا مجددا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> شكراً جزيلاً لإجابتكم فيمايتعلق إلي الفرق بين المنيه والردي.
> سئوال آخر:
> لماذايستعمل الحرف الجارة"ب"بدلاً عن "في"في الأسماء الأمكنة ؟ علي يدرس بجامعة قم.
> بينما نحن نستعمل "في" 'في الاسماء الامكنة وإستعمال "ب"قريب جداً . هل توجد دلالة بلاغية لها؟


الأصل في الظرفية استعمال (في) ولكن يجوز استعمال الباء للظرفية أيضا كما قال ابن مالك:
والظرفية استبن ببا ............... وفي ....
وأما الدلالة البلاغية فهذا يختلف بحسب المقام؛ فقد يكون استعمالها عادة للمتكلم أو اختصارا أو بحسب الوزن، وقد يكون لدلالة بلاغية كتضمن معنى فعل آخر يتعدى بالباء أو لتجنب تكرار (في) أو نحو ذلك.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أم حكيم

> (جَهْرَم) بلدة تنسب لها الثياب الجهرمية، وقد تحذف ياء النسب فيقال الجهرم للثياب نفسها، كما قال رؤبة:
> بل بلد ملء الفجاج قتمه ........... لا يُشترى كَتَّانُه وجَهْرَمُه
> ثم اشتق بعضهم منه اشتقاق الجامد فقالوا: تجهرم أي انتفش وتكبر وتعالى وتجرأ ولم يخش أحدا،


بارك الله في علمكم.
 لكن هل كان من صفات أهل بلدة جهرم التكبر والانتفاش والجرأة حتى يشتق منها لهذا المعنى؟

----------


## وحيدقرباني

إسمح لي أُبيّن لكم سئوالي بشكل آخر:إذانبّدل "في"عن"ب"في تركيبٍ في المثل "بجامعة قم أو في جامعة قم "ماهي دلالتها البلاغية و معناه وكما عادتاً في الجرائد تُستعمل حرف "ب"بدلاًعنه؟
وسئوال آخر:
عندناعبارة،"إنا  زّلنالكم..."الام أهي لام التعدية أم لام التوكيد أم كلاهما؟
إذاإعتبرناه لام التعدية ليس صحيحا لانّ فعل "نزّلنا"نفسها متعدٍ لذلك نعتبره توكيد و حرف جارة و هل هي صحيح بهذه التحليل ام لا؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
أما عن (الباء) و(في) فلم يظهر لي في بيانك الجديد شيء يحتاج إضافة إلى جوابي السابق، فلعلك تزيده إيضاحا.

وأما (نزلنا لكم) فالفعل (نزّل) متعد كما قلت، لكن هذا لا يمنع من استعمال اللام؛ لأن اللام هنا متعدية لمفعول آخر غير المفعول المحذوف؛ والتقدير (نزلنا لكم كذا وكذا)، ولا يصح أن تقول: (نزلناكم) بالمعنى المقصود.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما حكم تكرار (بين) في الكلام؛ كأن يقال: (وقفت بين فلان وبين فلان).

الجواب:
تكرار (بين) مع الضمير واجب، ولم يرد في القرآن  مع الضمير إلا بالتكرار، وقد سمع بعض المعاصرين أن تكرار (بين) من الأخطاء الشائعة، فظن أن هذا ينسحب على الضمير أيضا فصار يكتب في مقالاته (بيني وفلان) أو (بينه وفلان) مع أن هذا لحن بالاتفاق.
والمشهور في كلام العرب عدم تكرار (بين) مع الظاهر؛ وهو الوارد في القرآن، وأما تكرار (بين) مع الظاهر؛ فالذي رجحتُه أنه صحيح أيضًا لا إشكال فيه ، وقد ورد  ذكره في الصحيحين نحوًا من ثلاثين مرة.

وهذه بعض المواضع من الصحيحين فقط :
- قول أبي جمرة : كنت أترجم بين ابن عباس وبين الناس .
- قول ابن عباس : الرزية كل الرزية ما حال بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وبين كتابه .
- حديث ( إن الله خير عبدا بين الدنيا وبين ما عنده ) .
- قول سهل بن سعد : كان بين مصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين الجدار  ممر الشاة .
- باب إذا كان بين الإمام وبين القوم حائط أو سترة .
- قول أبي هريرة : كان النبي يسكت بين التكبير وبين القراءة .
- قول عائشة : وكان النبي بين العباس وبين رجل آخر .
- قول ابن عباس : لما كان بين إبراهيم وبين أهله ما كان .
- حديث ( وما بين القوم وبين أن ينظروا إلى ربهم إلا رداء الكبر على وجهه )  .
- قول عطاء : إنما كان ذاك بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين أهل العهد .
- قول زهدم : كان بين هذا الحي من جرم وبين الأشعريين ود وإخاء .
- قول عبد الله بن المبارك : لو خيرت بين أن أدخل الجنة وبين أن ألقى عبد  الله بن محرر .
- حديث ( بين الرجل وبين الشرك والكفر ترك الصلاة ) .
- قول ثابت مولى عبد الرحمن : لما كان بين عبد الله بن عمرو وبين عنبسة بن  أبي سفيان ما كان .
- حديث ( فلم أزل أرجع بين ربي تبارك وتعالى وبين موسى ) .
- قول ابن عباس : وقد حيل بين الشياطين وبين خبر السماء .
- قول عمران بن حصين : فكم بين أهلك وبين الماء .
- قول البراء بن عازب : كتب علي بن أبي طالب الصلح بين النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وبين المشركين يوم الحديبية .
- قول سهل بن حنيف : وذلك في الصلح الذي كان بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وبين المشركين .
- حديث أنس أن النبي آخى بين أبي عبيدة بن الجراح وبين أبي طلحة .
- قول أبي سعيد : كان بين خالد بن الوليد وبين عبد الرحمن بن عوف شيء فسبه  خالد .
- قول أبي الطفيل : كان بين رجل من أهل العقبة وبين حذيفة بعض ما يكون بين  الناس .
- قول ابن مسعود : ما كان بين إسلامنا وبين أن عاتبنا الله بهذه الآية {ألم  يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله} إلا أربع سنين .
والعجيب أن أصحاب كتب الأخطاء الشائعة عندما تكلموا في هذه المسألة احتجوا  بحديث ( المؤمن بين مخافتين ) وهو ضعيف ، وتركوا هذه المواضع وغيرها في  الصحيحين .         

ومن كلام العرب أيضا قول عدي بن زيد :
وجعل الشمس مصرا لا خفاء به ................ بين النهار وبين الليل قد  فصلا
وقول أعشى همدان :
بين الأشج وبين قيس باذخ ................ بخ بخ لوالده وللمولود
وقول ذي الرمة:
بين النهار وبين الليل من عقد .............. على جوانبه الأوساط والهدب
وقول عنترة:
طال الثواء على رسوم المنزل .............. بين اللكيك وبين ذات الحومل
وقول الأسود بن يعفر:
لا أهتدي فيها لموضع تلعة ................ بين العراق وبين أرض مراد
وقول الشنفرى :
خرجنا من الوادي الذي بين مشعل ................ وبين الجبا هيهات أنشأت  سربتي
وقول امرئ القيس:
قعدت له وصحبتي بين حامر ................ وبين إكام بعد ما متأمل
وقول تأبط شرا:
قفا بديار الحي بين المثلم ................ وبين اللوى من بين أجزاع جهرم
وقول حاتم الطائي:
أيها الموعدي فإن لبوني ................ بين حقل وبين هضب ذباب
وقول عبيد بن الأبرص:
إلى ظعن يسلكن بين تبالة ................ وبين أعالي الخل لاحقة التالي
وقول هدبة بن خشرم:
طلعن علينا بين بكر غريرة ................ وبين عوان كالغمامة ناصف
وقول أبي ذؤيب الهذلي:
بآية ما وقفت والركا ................ ب بين الحجون وبين السرر
وقول الأعشى:
هو الواهب المسمعات الشرو ................ ب بين الحرير وبين الكتن
وقول الحطيئة:
إن الرزية لا أبالك هالك ................ بين الدماخ وبين دارة خنزر
وقول العباس بن مرداس:
أغار علينا جمعهم بين ظالم ................ وبين ابن عم كاذب الود أيهم
وقول الكميت بن معروف:
بين زيد وبين آل سعيد ................ أعطي الحلم منهم والقبولا
وقول النابغة الجعدي:
أتيح لها فرد خلا بين عالج ................ وبين حبال الرمل في الصيف  أشهرا
وقول النمر بن تولب:
بين البدي وبين برقة ضاحك ................ غوث اللهيف وفارس مقدام
وقول أوس بن حجر:
فخلي للأذواد بين عوارض ................ وبين عرانين اليمامة مرتع
وقول حسان بن ثابت:
لعمرة بالبطحاء بين معرف ................ وبين نطاة مسكن ومحاضر
وقول حميد بن ثور:
من البيض عاشت بين أم عزيزة ................ وبين أب بر أطاع وأكرما
وقول كعب بن زهير:
إذا كان نجل الفحل بين نجيبة ................ وبين هجان منجب كرم الفحل
وقول لبيد:
فالتف صفقهما وصبح تحته ................ بين التراب وبين حنو الكلكل
وقال الأخطل:
وكأنما نسيت كليب عيرها ................ بين الصريح وبين ذي العقال
وقول الطرماح:
أضوء البرق يلمع بين سلمى ................ وبين الهضب من جبلي أبان
وقول العجير السلولي:
أبلغ كليبا بأن الفج بين صدى ................ وبين برقة هولي غير مسدود
وقول الفرزدق:
إني حلفت برافعين أكفهم ................ بين الحطيم وبين حوضي زمزم
وقول جرير:
ولو خير القين بين الحياة ................ وبين المنية لاختارها
وغير ذلك كثير .....
فلو قال قائل: إن ذلك قريب من المتواتر في كلام العرب ، لم يبعد .

وقد اعترض بعض الإخوة على الاستدلال بالأحاديث المتقدمة بأنها قد تكون من تصرف الرواة، فأجيبَ بأن تصرف الرواة معناه أن يروي الراوي بالمعنى دون اللفظ، وهذا واضح لا إشكال  فيه، لكن إذا كان الرواة ذوي مشارب مختلفة وبلاد مختلفة ونشأ كل منهم نشأة مختلفة  وطلب العلم على شيوخ غير شيوخ الآخرين، فهل يعقل أن يتفق هؤلاء جميعا على  تغيير اللفظ من عدم ذكر (بين) الثانية إلى ذكرها، مع القطع بأنهم لم  يتلقفوا ذلك عن بعضهم.
ففي  الصحيحين اللذين هما أصح الكتب بعد كتاب الله نحو ثلاثين موضعا من ذلك، وفي كتب السنة أكثر من ذلك، فهل  يقع في عقل إنسان أن كل هؤلاء يمكن أن يتصرفوا في اللفظ بروايته بالمعنى  ومع ذلك يتفقوا على اللفظ الجديد؟

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
لقد خالجني الشك في إعراب كلمة : سورا في الجملة التالية 
زيد يتلو سورا 
فهل تعرب تمييزا أم مفعولا به مع أني أميل للخيار الثاني ، وهل من مسوغ للخيار الأول 
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مفعول به يا أخي الكريم، ولا أرى مسوغا للتمييز في هذا السياق.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

نضر الله وجهك يا شيخنا أبا مالك .
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

(2)
بارك الله فيك أبا مالك .

أعْلمُ أن همزة "إن" تكسر وجوباً بعد "إذ" (إذ إن) .

ولكني رأيت كثيراً الشيخ أحمد شاكر , والشيخ بكر أبو زيد , وغيرهما من المعاصرين يفتحون الهمزة , فهل لذلك وجه ؟!
أم أنه خطأ شائع ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ولكني رأيت كثيراً الشيخ أحمد شاكر , والشيخ بكر أبو زيد , وغيرهما من المعاصرين يفتحون الهمزة , فهل لذلك وجه ؟!أم أنه خطأ شائع ؟


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
لعلك تتكرم بذكر هذه المواطن التي ضبطوها هكذا.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> لعلك تتكرم بذكر هذه المواطن التي ضبطوها هكذا.


 بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما الشيخ أحمد شاكر فرسائله , وتحقيقاته بعيدة عني الآن لبعد مكتبة الوالد مني , ولكني سأحاول وضع بعضٍ منها وقت رجوعي .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأما الشيخ بكر أبو زيد , فقد وقفت على مواطن ليست قليلة , ضبطها بالفتح , ومنها على سبيل المثال -لا الحصر-:
- كتاب : (التمثيل, ط1, دار الراية, 1411).
1. "إذ أن الطباع تنفر..." 33.
2. "إذ أنه مقدوح فيه..." 54.
- التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني في التفسير, (مجموع : الردود, ط1, دار العاصمة, 1414هـ): "إذ أن أبا الحسن الأشعري..." 346.
- درء الفتنة, ط2, دار العاصمة: "إذ أن الخلل في القيام" (تحت عنوان: تذكير الأمة بحقوق الراعي والرعيّة).
- بطاقة الائتمان, (لا أذكر رقم الطبعة, ولا الصفحة) : "إذ أنه غالباً لا يمنح إلا لذوي الدخل المرتفع ..." .
إلى غير ذلك . وتوجد مواطن مضبوطة بالكسر ؛ لكنها أقل من التي ضبطت بالفتح .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وشوقي ضيف, في العصر الجاهلي, ط:25, دار المعارف, ص(404), باب الأمثال: "إذ أن من شأنها أن لا تغيّر" .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والرافعي, في تاريخ آداب العرب, ص(373): "إذ أنه لا يخلو أحدهم من أن يكون على شيء من الأدب" . (وليس عندي الآن رقم الطبعة).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإحسان عباس, أكثر من ذلك , ومن المواطن على سبيل التمثيل لا الحصر:
- كتاب : ملامح يونانية في الأدب العربي, ط1, 1977, المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر.
1. "إذ أن أكثر تلك الأقوال" 131.
2. "إذ أنه يؤكد أن هذا الشعر" 134.
- كتاب: تاريخ النقد الأدبي عند العرب, ط4, دار الثقافة ببيروت, 1983.
1. "إذ أن الفارابي" 215.
2. "إذ أن عليّ بن حمزة" 294.
3. "إذ أن المرزوقي..." 409.
4. "إذ أنه وجده" حاشية رقم: 3, ص582.
5. "إذ أن عدد المعاني المبتكرة" 597.
6. "إذ أن تلك العلاقة" 427.
7. "إذ أن الأمور التي تناسب" 625.
- وفي ترجمته لكتاب "النقد الأدبي ومدارسه الحديثة" لستانلي هايمن, ط1, دار الثقافة, 1958م.
1. "إذ أنه لا يكتب لجمهور لا يأبه بالثقافة" 1/41.
2. "إذ أنها تعتبر حجر الزاوية" 1/48.
3. "إذ أن 143 صفحة..." 1/51.
4. "إذ أن (ولسن) في كثير من الحالات" 1/54.
5. "إذ أن القارئ يستطيع أن يضيف" 1/54.
6. "إذ أنه دراسة..." 1/101.

وغيرها كثير.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أريد توضيحا في إعراب كلمة أعلم في الحديث الذي يرويه عمر بن الخطاب 
ما المسؤول عنها بأعلم من السائل 
والشكر موصول للجميع 
في اعتقادي أن الباء زائدة والكلمة تكون في محل نصب خبر لما النافية العاملة عمل ليس 
لكن الكلمة جاءت ممنوعة من الصرف وأعوزني صياغة الإعراب بطريقة صحيحة إن لم أقل بطريقة دقيقة 
سلامي الحار لشيخنا أبي مالك حفظه الله

----------


## وحيدقرباني

شكراً لإجاباتكم
ا-هل يمكن لكم الإشاره ببعض الكتب و المعاجم العصريه فيمايتعلق الي الترادفات في المفردات في اللغه العربيه؟
2-وماالفرق بين المفردة والكلمة؟
3-سوال آخر؟إفترض،لديَّ كتابٌ عنوانُ غلافهِ «البساطين والزهور»كماشاهد  ته في إحدي الواجهات لمبيعات الكتب وأماسوالي هي لماذامولف الكتاب أضاف "ال"الي الكلمتين وهل إتيان الكلمات ب"ال"{المعرفه}هوا  لاصل ام لا؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
إذا كانت التاء في كلمة " نحلة " مثلا للتفريق بين المفرد والجمع، فمتى تذكر ومتى تؤنث؟

الجواب:
في سياق التأنيث تؤنث، وفي سياق التذكير تذكر، ويجوز الأمران في سياق الإفراد.
وإليك التفصيل:
مذكر في سياق التذكير: - في حديث البراق: (وهو دابة أبيض يضع قدمه عند منتهى بصره) 		
مؤنث في سياق التأنيث: - كقوله تعالى: {ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض تأكل منسأته}
 مذكر في سياق الإفراد: - في صحيح البخاري (باب إذا اشترى متاعا أو دابة فوضعه عند البائع)
مؤنث في سياق الإفراد: - قال تعالى: {وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها}

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أبا مالك ,
لعلك تتكرم بالتفاتة عطف توليها سؤالنا الآنف, فقد طال الأمد, وامتد الانتظار !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
لا أعلم شيئا أكثر مما سبق ذكره يا أخي الفاضل، ولعل الشيخ لا يراجع نسخة الطباعة النهائية.
أما الشيخ أحمد شاكر فأنا أستبعد ذلك لأنه كان يراجع بنفسه.
وأيا ما كان الأمر فجل من لا يسهو.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

الطَلْحُ: من شجر العضاه معروف عند أهل اللغة ، يعرفون وصفه ورائحته
أما أن يكون معناه الموز 
فكثير من المفسرين يرى ذلك
وقال ابن سِيدَه: هو غير معروف في اللغة.
وعبارات أصحاب المعاجم تشهد لقول ابن سيده فيما أعلم

فهل تفسير الطلح بالموز معروف عند العرب؟ وإذا كان معروفا فما شواهده؟ وكيف نوجه قول المفسرين؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
تفسير الطلح بمعنى الموز من المسائل التي أنكرها النظام المعتزلي على المفسرين من السلف [في جملة مسائل نقلها عنه الجاحظ في كتاب الحيوان].
وكلامه ليس له وجه؛ لأننا حتى لو فرضنا أن الطلح ليس بمعنى الموز لغةً فالمفسرون من السلف لم يصرحوا أن هذا هو المعنى اللغوي للكلمة، وإنما ذكروا أن هذا هو تفسير الكلمة في الآية فقد يكون ذلك تفسيرا شرعيا، ومعلوم أن القرآن لا يفسر بمجرد اللغة، بل كثير من علماء السلف ينكرون على من يفسر القرآن بمطلق اللغة، كما يفعل الطبري كثيرا عند رده على أبي عبيدة معمر بن المثنى وغيره.
ولا أقصد بكلامي هذا أن القرآن يخالف اللغة أو أن فيه ما ليس بعربي، فلا يحمل كلامي على غير وجهه.

وكذلك فإن من قواعد التفسير التي أشار إليها الطبري رحمه الله أن تفسير اللفظ من قبل الصحابي يقدم على قول أهل الغريب لأنه أعلم منهم بلغة العرب؛ ذكر ذلك عند تفسير قوله تعالى: {أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس}.

وبالجملة فالموضوع كبير وفيه تأصيلات ومناقشات لا يتسع لها المجال، وينظر طرف منها في الفصل الثالث من الكتاب الرائع لشيخنا الدكتور مساعد الطيار [التفسير اللغوي للقرآن الكريم].

----------


## عمر بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

أبا مالك ، لقد أرسلت لكم رسالة على الخاص ، فهل وصلت ؟

لا عدمت التوفيق .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم وصلت يا أخي الكريم، فأمهلني بعض الوقت.

----------


## عبدالله ابوبكر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤالي هو : ما حكم الاحتجاج بالحديث في اللغة ؟
وقد أوردت اشكالات على الاحتجاج به ومنها :
1- إنه كيف نحتج به , وأكثر الأحاديث من تصرف الرواة , فمثلا حديث الأعمال بالنيات هو حديث فرد إلى إبراهيم التيمي فكيف تختلف ألفاظه على أكثر من وجه , وهذا حديث غريب فما بالك بالأحاديث الأخرى
2- وزعم بعضهم إن ابن مالك هو أول من قال بالاحتجاج به في اللغة
فهل يوجد بحث كاف في ذلك , وما الجواب على استشكلات السيوطي وغيره ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤالك يا أخي الكريم من الأسئلة الكبيرة في علوم اللغة، وفيه بحوث ورسائل وكتب مفردة.

وخلاصة التحرير في هذا الباب أنه لا خلاف في الاحتجاج بما ثبت أنه من لفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو من دونه من الرواة المنتمين لعصور الاحتجاج، وكذلك لا خلاف في عدم الاحتجاج بما ثبت أنه من تغيير الرواة الذين لا ينتمون لعصور الاحتجاج.
وبقي ما وراء ذلك، والتوسط فيه أن ينظر لاختلاف الروايات والاتفاق فيها والافتراق بين الرواة، فحيث قوي الظن أن اللفظ لم يغير ساغ الاحتجاج به، وإلا فهو موضع شك فلا يصلح للاحتجاج.
وينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...65&postcount=6

----------


## وحيدقرباني

شكراً لإجاباتكم
ا-هل يمكن لكم الإشاره ببعض الكتب و المعاجم العصريه فيمايتعلق الي الترادفات في المفردات في اللغه العربيه؟
2-وماالفرق بين المفردة والكلمة؟
3-سوال آخر؟إفترض،لديَّ كتابٌ عنوانُ غلافهِ «البساطين والزهور»كماشاهد  ته  في إحدي الواجهات لمبيعات الكتب وأماسوالي هي لماذامولف الكتاب أضاف  "ال"الي الكلمتين وهل إتيان الكلمات ب"ال"{المعرفه}هوا  لاصل ام لا؟

----------


## عمر بن محمد

شيخنا أبا مالك ، أنجاك الله من المهالك ، وبصرك بواضح المسالك !

ما هو الضابط في التفريق بين " ما " المصدرية ، وما " الموصولة " ؟

قال الله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

قال الفراء - رحمه الله - في إعراب هذه الآية : " في موضع خفض معطوفة على أزواجهم ، وما مصدرية " 

هل يجوز لنا أن نعتبرها موصولة ، أو لا يجوز ، وإن كان يجوز فأي الوجهين أوجه في اللغة ؟

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك حفظك الله ورعاك .
أرجو توضيحا مبسوطا - إن أمكن- حول نصب كلمة الظالمين في قوله تعالى :{ يُدْخِلُ مَن يَشَآءُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ وَٱلظَّالِمِينَ أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً *}
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك 
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله ورعاك يا شيخنا الفاضل
وهذه الآية قد بينها صاحب الدر المصون بيانا شافيا فذكر أن (الظالمين) منصوب على الاشتغال بفعل مضمر يفسره (أعد لهم) من حيث المعنى لا من حيث اللفظ تقديره (وعذب الظالمين)؛ كقولك: زيدا مررت به، تقديره (جاوزت زيدا) أو نحوه، ويجوز الرفع ولكن النصب أولى لأن الجملة معطوفة على جملة فعلية كما قال ابن مالك:
واختير نصب قبل فعل ذي طلب ........... وبعد ما إيلاؤه الفعل غلب
وبعد عاطف بلا فصل على ............ معمول فعل مستقر أولا

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

شكر الله لك سعيك ووفقك وسدد خطاك.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم شيخنا الفاضل ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ما هي الحروف التي إذا وجدت في كلمة عربية فإننا نعرف بأنها ليست عربية أصلا من خلال تلك الأحرف . أي ربما تكون دخيلة على اللغة العربية 
أثابك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## توبة

أخي الكريم أبا مالك ،،دمت مفيدا و نافعا لإخوانك المسلمين .

في التعريف :السياسة هي تدبير أمور الرعية من طرف الحاكم العادل  بما يحقق مصالحها أو مصالحهم وفق قواعد الشريعة..إلخ  

إذا قيل أن اختيار الكلمة الثانية بصيغة الجمع ،ضرب من "*الالتفات"* اللغوي لأنه تحول أو انتقال من مفرد إلى جمع عائد إلى نفس الكلمة ، فهل يصح هذا؟ 

 أم أن الالتفات مقصور على الانتقال بين التكلم و الخطاب و الغيبة؟
و أستسمح الأخ البشير أن تقدمت قبل أن يأتيه جواب سؤاله،فمعذرةً.

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك أبامالك على ماتقدمت به من فوائد نحن بحاجة إليها , وجزاك الله كل خير , واصل , موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

متى تكون "مسلماتَ" بالفتح صحيحة ؟

----------


## وحيدقرباني

شكراً لإجاباتكم
ا-هل يمكن لكم الإشاره ببعض الكتب و المعاجم العصريه فيمايتعلق الي الترادفات في المفردات في اللغه العربيه؟
2-وماالفرق بين المفردة والكلمة؟
3-سوال آخر؟إفترض،لديَّ كتابٌ عنوانُ غلافهِ «البساطين والزهور»كماشاهد  ته   في إحدي الواجهات لمبيعات الكتب وأماسوالي هي لماذامولف الكتاب أضاف   "ال"الي الكلمتين وهل إتيان الكلمات ب"ال"{المعرفه}هوا  لاصل ام لا؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم شيخنا الفاضل ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> ما هي الحروف التي إذا وجدت في كلمة عربية فإننا نعرف بأنها ليست عربية أصلا من خلال تلك الأحرف . أي ربما تكون دخيلة على اللغة العربية 
> أثابك الله وسدد خطاك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الكريم
تجد الكلام على هذه المسألة في المعرب للجواليقي ص 59 (باب ما يعرف من المعرب بائتلاف الحروف)، ونقله السيوطي في الاقتراح، وغيره.
وهذا تلخيصه:
تعرف العجمة بـ:
1- نقل الأئمة
2- مخالفة أوزان العربية
3- نون مع راء كنرجس
4- زاي بعد دال كمهندز
5- الجيم والصاد كصولجان
6- الجيم والقاف كمنجنيق
7- الخلو من حروف الذلاقة وهي (فر من لب)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> في التعريف :السياسة هي تدبير أمور الرعية من طرف الحاكم العادل  بما يحقق مصالحها أو مصالحهم وفق قواعد الشريعة..إلخ  
> إذا قيل أن اختيار الكلمة الثانية بصيغة الجمع ،ضرب من "*الالتفات"* اللغوي لأنه تحول أو انتقال من مفرد إلى جمع عائد إلى نفس الكلمة ، فهل يصح هذا؟ 
>  أم أن الالتفات مقصور على الانتقال بين التكلم و الخطاب و الغيبة؟


هذه مسألة اصطلاحية، والاصطلاح لا مشاحة فيه إذا علم المقصود.
والالتفات في الأصل هو الانصراف إلى شيء بعد الإقبال على غيره، وعلماء البلاغة المتقدمون يوسوعون معنى الالتفات بناء على أنه مطابق لمعناه اللغوي وليس اصطلاحا خاصا بهم، كما سمى الأصمعي قول جرير:
أتنسى إذ تودعنا سليمى ............ بعود بشامة سقي البشام
التفاتا؛ لأنه التفت إلى البشام فدعا له، وقد كان في حديث آخر.

وأما المتأخرون فقد قصروا الالتفات اصطلاحا على الانتقال بين التكلم والخطاب والغيبة، وهناك خلاف آخر طفيف بين السكاكي وغيره في تحرير المراد بالالتفات.
وأما الاصطلاح البلاغي المتأخر الذي يدل على المراد هنا فهو (الخروج عن مقتضى الظاهر)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> متى تكون "مسلماتَ" بالفتح صحيحة ؟


الموضوع للاستفسارات لا للاختبارات (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> شكراً لإجاباتكم
> ا-هل يمكن لكم الإشاره ببعض الكتب و المعاجم العصريه فيمايتعلق الي الترادفات في المفردات في اللغه العربيه؟
> 2-وماالفرق بين المفردة والكلمة؟
> 3-سوال آخر؟إفترض،لديَّ كتابٌ عنوانُ غلافهِ «البساطين والزهور»كماشاهد  ته   في إحدي الواجهات لمبيعات الكتب وأماسوالي هي لماذامولف الكتاب أضاف   "ال"الي الكلمتين وهل إتيان الكلمات ب"ال"{المعرفه}هوا  لاصل ام لا؟


1- ليس عند خبرة بالكتب العصرية، وأما الكتب التراثية، فلعل أفضلها (المخصص) لابن سيده، وهو أعم من كونه معجما للمترادفات.
2- لعل الفرق أن الكلمة أعم من المفردة؛ إذ قد يراد بالمفردة الاسم فقط دون الفعل والحرف، وقد يراد بها ما يفيد معنى من الاسم والفعل فيخرج الحرف، أما الكلمة فتشمل الاسم والفعل والحرف، وهذا اصطلاح لا مشاحة فيه.
3- استعمال (أل) في مثل هذا الموضع يفيد الاستغراق أو الجنس، فيكون المقصود الكلام على جميع البساتين والزهور، أو على جنس البساتين والزهور، أما لو قال (بساتين وزهور) فهذه نكرة لا تفيد هذا المعنى.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

بارك الله فيك أبا مالك,
عدتُ وكلّي أمل أن ألقى منك أذنًا صاغية..

1- "حيث" ظرفية لا يعلّل بها.
وقد رأيت منذ القرن السابع حتى يومنا عبارات تكون فيها "حيث" جارية إما للتعليل أو -حسبما رأيت- حشوًا في الكلام, فهل لمحت الذي لمحته؟!
وإن شئت مثلت لك.

2- لعلك تذكر النقاش الذي دار بيني وبينك في كلمة "طبيعي" وأن النسبة فيها إلى "طَبَعي" وقلت لي حينها أنك لم تقف على من قال ذلك, فهو يعدّ إجماعًا سكوتيًّا.
وقد تناقشت مع شيخ لي؛ لأني سمعت كثيرين من كبار الدكاترة الفضلاء ينطقها بذلك, فقال لي: سمعها من أحد شيوخه الشناقطة, ورواها بالسند المتصل عن بحرق الصرفي المشهور.
فقلت له: إن ذلك يعد إجماعًا لكونها لم تظهر إلا في المسائل الصناعية, وبينت أن النسبة إلى "طبيعي" كما ذكر أنستاس, وتابعه على ذلك عباس حسن في النحو الوافي, والنجار في ضياء السالك أن النسبة إلى فعيلي ثابتة لا غبار عليها.
فأخبرني بأنه لم يرد في العصور المتقدمة ما يثبتها إلا ما كان بعد عصر الاستشهاد, وما دام ذلك, فلا تثريب على من أجراها على القياس!
فقلت له: لكن أبا البقاء في الكليات أخبر أن استخدام الثقات للكلمات يعتبرها سماعًا, خاصة عند الأوائل, ولم يرد في العلوم المنطقية والأصولية سوى "طبيعي".
فقال لي: ذلك عارٍ من الدليل. وتحتاج المسألة تحريرًا أكثر.
ثم إني رأيت قبل أيام أبا الحسن الندوي رحمه الله يستخدم في غير موضع: طبعي.
-
فما الحل شيخنا؟!

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

شكر الله لك سعيك ووفقك وسدد خطاك وأدخلك الجنة رفقة الأنبياء والمرسلين وحسن أولئك رفيقا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيك أبا مالك,
> عدتُ وكلّي أمل أن ألقى منك أذنًا صاغية..


  وفيك بارك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل، وأخشى أن يكون سؤالك في غير محله؛ فأخوك دون محل هؤلاء المشايخ الذين سألتهم.




> 1- "حيث" ظرفية لا يعلّل بها.
> وقد رأيت منذ القرن السابع حتى يومنا عبارات تكون فيها "حيث" جارية إما للتعليل أو -حسبما رأيت- حشوًا في الكلام, فهل لمحت الذي لمحته؟!
> وإن شئت مثلت لك.


لا نزاع في أن المتأخرين توسعوا في استعمالها أكثر من القدماء، ولكن النزاع في إمكان تسويغ هذا الاستعمال.
فهم يقولون: (من حيث كذا وكذا) ويقولون أيضا (من جهة كذا وكذا) ويقولون: (من جانب كذا وكذا)، ويقولون أيضا (من وجه كذا وكذا)، وكل هذه الألفاظ (جهة - جانب - وجه) تشير إلى الأماكن في الأصل، ولكنها استعملت هنا استعمالا معنويا للإشارة إلى مكان تخيلي، أو تصور عقلي، ولذلك لحظ منها التعليل وإن كانت في الأصل للمكان.
وما دام الأمر كذلك في هذه الألفاظ، فما المانع من ذلك في (حيث)؟ فهي في الأصل للظرفية أو المكانية، ولكنها أجريت مجرى الألفاظ السابقة في الإشارة إلى مكان تخيلي أو تصور عقلي أيضا.
والله أعلم.




> 2- لعلك تذكر النقاش الذي دار بيني وبينك في كلمة "طبيعي" وأن النسبة فيها إلى "طَبَعي" وقلت لي حينها أنك لم تقف على من قال ذلك, فهو يعدّ إجماعًا سكوتيًّا.


الشيخ الذي رواها بالسند المتصل بالسماع إلى (بحرق) يحتاج إلى مراجعة المسألة جيدا؛ فـ(بحرق) متوفى سنة 930 هـ فلا يُفرح باستعماله لأنه متأخر جدا.

وكذلك فمثل هذه الروايات يُتجوز فيها كثيرا فلا يُوثق بألفاظها ولا يحتج بها لأنها تقرب من الإجازات، ومثلها في ذلك من يزعم أنه يروي بالسند المتصل السماعي إلى البخاري صاحب الصحيح، ثم تراجع شروح البخاري فتجد كثيرا مما قال لا أصل له.

ويذكرني هذا بالمعركة التي قامت بين السيوطي والسخاوي على لفظة (خصيصى)؛ إذ زعم السخاوي أنها بالياء (خصيصيْ)!! واستند إلى نسخة من كتاب (الشفا) مسموعة بالسند المتصل إلى المؤلف، فكتب السيوطي رسالة مفردة في الرد على مثل هذا الهراء.

فالمقصود أن ألفاظ اللغة لا تثبت بمثل هذا، ولو جاءنا اليوم من يزعم أنه يروي بالسند المتصل السماعي إلى العرب الجاهليين أنهم يقولون ألفاظا لا توجد في الكتب الموثوقة، فإن هذا لا يقبل منه؛ لأن هذه الأسانيد المتأخرة مليئة بالأخطاء الفاحشة حتى ذهب كثير من العلماء المتأخرين إلى أنها فقط لمجرد الزينة العلمية ولا يراد بها إثبات الألفاظ أو تصحيح الروايات.

وأريد أن أقرر هنا شيئا مهما:
وهو أن استعمال (طبعي) بعد عصور الاحتجاج لا ينبغي الركون إليه؛ لأنه من المحتمل جدا أن يكون مستعمله قد أجرى القياس بناء على القاعدة النحوية المقررة عنده، بخلاف استعمال (طبيعي) فلا يمكن فيه ذلك، ومن ثم فيجوز أن يستأنس له باستعمال من بعد عصور الاحتجاج؛ لأنه مخالف للقاعدة. فتأمل هذه النكتة فهي مهمة.

ومعنا تقرير آخر:
وهو أنه لا يوجد نزاع فيما أعلم في استعمال (طبيعي)، واستعمالها موجود في كلام مئات العلماء، وهذا لا يوجد في (طبعي) ولا حتى نصفُ عُشره، فحتى لو قلنا بجواز استعمال (طبعي) فلا شك أن استعمال (طبيعي) مقدم عليها.

والأمر في مثل هذا سهل ما دام من يستعمل (الطبعي) لا ينكر جواز (الطبيعي).

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

بارك الله فيك أيها الأخ المبارك.
أما ما ذكرت في "طبيعي", فلا أملك لك سوى أن أقول: جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة.
- وأما "حيث" فيعروها أمران:
* أن كثيرًا من المتأخرين يستخدمها في سياقات لا يظهر منها أدنى تعليل, وبعض كبار المعاصرين يتبعها بالفاصلة المنقوطة=دلالة على أنها للتعليل ليس إلا, وهذا خطأ محض لايقبل.
وأما ورد في كلام ابن حجر والذهبي من استخدامات "حيث" قد يوجّه بما ذكرته.
* أنهم يخلطون حين استعمالها, بينها وبين: "حين", وقد نبّه على ذلك ابن هشام في المغني, فحيث مكانية صرفة, وحين زمانية صرفة, والخلط بين الاثنين هو الذي يوقع في إشكالات أخر.
-
وعندي سؤال آخر في: "حيث".
تعلمُ وفقك الله أن "حيث" إما أن تدخل على جملة, أو مفرد, فإذا دخلت على جملة فيقدر بعدها فعل, وإن دخلت على اسم جرّته, وقد ذكر ابن هشام في المغني أن دخولها على المفرد نادر, واستشهد بقول الشاعر:
"حيث سهيلٍ طالعا"
هل النادر هذا يمكن أن يكون مما يذكر ولا يعمل به؟!
بمعنى: هل كل "حيث" يكون ما بعدها جملة؟! أو يمكن أن يكون ما بعدها مفردٌ نخفضه؟!
وسبب سؤالي: أن أحد شيوخ أصدقائي من الشناقطة, أخبرهم كلّ "حيث" يتبعها مرفوعٌ, ويقدر للجملة الاسمية عند ذاك فعل.
-
هذا مجمل قولي يا أخي, واعذرني, فقد وقعت عندي إشكالات قديمة في "حيث" بسبب سوء استخدام المعاصرين لها, حتى إني كنت أقول في نفسي: "سأموت وفي نفس شيء من: حيث"  :Smile: 
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

شيخنا الفاضل أبا مالك ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ها أنا قد جئت لأستفسر عن معضلة - بالنسبة إلي - طالما أرقتني والمتمثلة في امكانية تعدد البدل : وهل يجوز ذلك في قول الشاعر:
أحاول نظمَ الشعرِ فيكم أحاوله ** فيخجلني ذاك المقام ُ تَطاوُلُه 
كلمتا المقام وتطاوله ، هل يجوز إعرابهما بدلا أما أن هناك تخريجا آخر للبيت
والشكر موضول لك شيخنا الفاضل 
واعتذر إن كنت قد أثقلت عليك ....

----------


## توبة

> هذه مسألة اصطلاحية، والاصطلاح لا مشاحة فيه إذا علم المقصود.
> والالتفات في الأصل هو الانصراف إلى شيء بعد الإقبال على غيره، وعلماء البلاغة المتقدمون يوسوعون معنى الالتفات بناء على أنه مطابق لمعناه اللغوي وليس اصطلاحا خاصا بهم، كما سمى الأصمعي قول جرير:
> أتنسى إذ تودعنا سليمى ............ بعود بشامة سقي البشام
> التفاتا؛ لأنه التفت إلى البشام فدعا له، وقد كان في حديث آخر.
> 
> وأما المتأخرون فقد قصروا الالتفات اصطلاحا على الانتقال بين التكلم والخطاب والغيبة، وهناك خلاف آخر طفيف بين السكاكي وغيره في تحرير المراد بالالتفات.
> وأما الاصطلاح البلاغي المتأخر الذي يدل على المراد هنا فهو (الخروج عن مقتضى الظاهر)


جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## توبة

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن ان تفيد (كم) التقليل  ؟ مثل (رب)
كاني مررت بفائدة مفادها ان قولهم (كم ترك الاول للاخر) يحتمل المعنيين معا.
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## توبة

بحثت فوجدت:
سيبويه في الكتاب:
واعلم أن (كم) في الخبر لا تعمل إلا فيما تعمل فيه (رُبّ) لأن المعنى واحدٌ إلا أن (كم) اسمٌ و(رُبّ) غير اسم بمنزلة مِنْ‏.‏ والدليل عليه أن العرب تقول‏:‏ كم رجلٍ أفضلُ منك تجعله خبرَ(كم)‏.

ماذا يقصد بالمعنى واحد؟
(كم )في المثال المنقول تفيد التقليل ام التكثير؟

وقال الزوزني  في شرح معلقة امرؤ القيس البيت العاشر منها:
 و(رب) موضوع في كلام العرب للتقليل ،و(كم) موضوع للتكثير، ثم ربما حملت (رب) على (كم) في المعني فيراد بها التكثير ، وربما حملت (كم) على (رب)في المعني فيراد بها التقليل

هل يمكننا القول بناء على ما سبق أن الأصل في (رب) التقليل و قد تحمل على التكثير بينما الأصل في (كم) التكثير و قد يحمل على التقليل؟
و كيف ضبط الزوزني و مامكانته في اللغة العربية ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأصل في (رب) أن تفيد التقليل، والأصل في (كم) الخبرية أن تفيد التكثير.

وأما إفادة (رب) للتكثير فقد قال به بعض العلماء، ومنهم ابن مالك؛ استنادا إلى نص سيبويه الذي تفضلتم بنقله.
ولكن جماهير العلماء على أن هذا الفهم غير صحيح لكلام سيبويه، وأنه لا يقصد ما فهمه ابن مالك، وإنما يقصد أن (رب) نظيرة (كم) في العمل؛ لأنهم يحملون النقيضَ على النقيض كما يحملون الشبيه على الشبيه.

وأما الكلام المنقول عن الزوزني فليس من عند نفسه، وإنما نقله عن بعض النحويين، والمعروف بهذا القول هو ابن السيد البطليوسي في كتابه (المسائل والأجوبة)، ولكنه لا يقصد أن كلا من (رب) و(كم) ترد مرة هكذا ومرة هكذا، وإنما يقصد خروج الشيء عن بابه لغرض بلاغي يظهر من السياق؛ كقول القائل: (قاتله الله) فإن هذا في الأصل للذم، لكنه قد يستعمل في المدح لعارض.
والموضع الذي يقصده ابن السيد لوقوع (كم) للتقليل؛ مثلُ قولهم على وجه الاستهزاء بالجبان: (كم بطلٍ قتله فلان)، ومعلوم أن الاستهزاء لا يتم في مثل هذه العبارة إلا إن كانت (كم) للتكثير لا للتقليل، فالمقصود أن وقوعها للتقليل يكون في تحصيل المراد لا في مقصود المتكلم.
والله أعلم.

----------


## توبة

بارك الله فيكم أخي الفاضل، قد أفدتني.
لو تكرمت و زدت جواب السؤال الأخير.
كيف ضبط "الزوزني" و مامكانته بين علماء اللغة ؟

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

أرجو أن تقبل مني إعادة السؤال شيخنا الفاضل : وأعتذر إن كنت قد أثقلت عليك 
شيخنا الفاضل أبا مالك ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ها أنا قد جئت لأستفسر عن معضلة - بالنسبة إلي - طالما أرقتني والمتمثلة في امكانية تعدد البدل : وهل يجوز ذلك في قول الشاعر:
أحاول نظمَ الشعرِ فيكم أحاوله ** فيخجلني ذاك المقام ُ تَطاوُلُه 
كلمتا المقام وتطاوله ، هل يجوز إعرابهما بدلا أما أن هناك تخريجا آخر للبيت
والشكر موضول لك شيخنا الفاضل 
واعتذر إن كنت قد أثقلت عليك ....

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> بارك الله فيك أيها الأخ المبارك.
> أما ما ذكرت في "طبيعي", فلا أملك لك سوى أن أقول: جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة.
> - وأما "حيث" فيعروها أمران:
> * أن كثيرًا من المتأخرين يستخدمها في سياقات لا يظهر منها أدنى تعليل, وبعض كبار المعاصرين يتبعها بالفاصلة المنقوطة=دلالة على أنها للتعليل ليس إلا, وهذا خطأ محض لايقبل.
> وأما ورد في كلام ابن حجر والذهبي من استخدامات "حيث" قد يوجّه بما ذكرته.
> * أنهم يخلطون حين استعمالها, بينها وبين: "حين", وقد نبّه على ذلك ابن هشام في المغني, فحيث مكانية صرفة, وحين زمانية صرفة, والخلط بين الاثنين هو الذي يوقع في إشكالات أخر.
> -
> وعندي سؤال آخر في: "حيث".
> تعلمُ وفقك الله أن "حيث" إما أن تدخل على جملة, أو مفرد, فإذا دخلت على جملة فيقدر بعدها فعل, وإن دخلت على اسم جرّته, وقد ذكر ابن هشام في المغني أن دخولها على المفرد نادر, واستشهد بقول الشاعر:
> ...


 للتذكير.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> * أن كثيرًا من المتأخرين يستخدمها في سياقات لا يظهر منها أدنى تعليل, وبعض كبار المعاصرين يتبعها بالفاصلة المنقوطة=دلالة على أنها للتعليل ليس إلا, وهذا خطأ محض لايقبل.


لعلك تقصد (لا يظهر منها أدنى إشارة للمكان).
وأما كونه خطأ محضا ففيه نظر؛ لأن الإشارة بالفاصلة المنقوطة إلى التعليل لا ينافي أصالتها في المكان؛ كما قالوا في تضمين الأفعال إنه لا ينافي دلالتها على معانيها الأصلية.




> هل النادر هذا يمكن أن يكون مما يذكر ولا يعمل به؟!
> بمعنى: هل كل "حيث" يكون ما بعدها جملة؟! أو يمكن أن يكون ما بعدها مفردٌ نخفضه؟!
> وسبب سؤالي: أن أحد شيوخ أصدقائي من الشناقطة, أخبرهم كلّ "حيث" يتبعها مرفوعٌ, ويقدر للجملة الاسمية عند ذاك فعل.


هذا الشيخ الشنقيطي يظهر والله أعلم أنه يرجح قول الجمهور بأن (حيث) لا يليها إلا الجملة، وأما ما ورد في الشعر من إضافتها للمفرد فإما ضرورة شعرية وإما شاذ لا يقاس عليه.
فمن قال بهذا القول فإنه لا يجوز استعمال (حيث) مضافة للمفرد، ومن ترخص وقال بقول الكسائي جعل ذلك جائزا في سعة الكلام.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لو تكرمت و زدت جواب السؤال الأخير.
> كيف ضبط "الزوزني" و مامكانته بين علماء اللغة ؟


العلماء طبقات ومراتب؛ فبعضهم الناقل وبعضهم المؤسس، وبعضهم المجتهد وبعضهم المقلد، وكذلك منهم من اشتهر بالاجتهاد والتحرير ومنهم من اشتهر بالتلخيص والتقريب **.
والذي يظهر لي والله أعلم أن الزوزني من النوع الثاني؛ فمثلا في شرحه المعلقات لا يكاد يظهر له قول أو ترجيح أو تحرير، وإما برع في التلخيص والتقريب حتى صار شرحه أشهر الشروح.
وكذلك كتابه في المصادر هو مجرد تلخيص وترتيب لما في ديوان الأدب للفارابي.
والله أعلم.

---------------------
** وقد أشار هو نفسه إلى هذا المعنى في مقدمة كتاب المصادر بقوله:
(( وتحريت إيراد ما نطق به القرآن وما كثر استعماله في الحديث والدواوين المعروفة في المصادر وتوخيت إفادة المبتدئين من المتأدبين وتوطئة طريق اقتباس هذا الفن من اللغة لهم مستعينا بالله عليه وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل ))

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ها أنا قد جئت لأستفسر عن معضلة - بالنسبة إلي - طالما أرقتني والمتمثلة في امكانية تعدد البدل : وهل يجوز ذلك في قول الشاعر:
> أحاول نظمَ الشعرِ فيكم أحاوله ** فيخجلني ذاك المقام ُ تَطاوُلُه 
> كلمتا المقام وتطاوله ، هل يجوز إعرابهما بدلا أما أن هناك تخريجا آخر للبيت


لم أقف على هذا البيت يا شيخنا الفاضل، ولكن الذي يظهر لي منه بادي الرأي وجهان:
1- أن يكون (المقام) بدلا من (ذاك) وهي فاعل (يخجلني)، و(تطاوله) بدل بعض.
2- أن يكون (ذاك المقامَ) نصبا على الظرفية أي "في ذاك المقام" و(تطاوله) فاعل (يخجلني).
والله أعلم.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم 
شكرا أستاذنا الكريم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ولكني أتعجب من أبي غدة أكثر من هؤلاء؛ لأن اطلاع هؤلاء على تراث الأمة وكلام أهل العلم ليس كاطلاعه، فمن المؤكد أنه قد قرأ هذا الاستعمال كثيرا في كلام أهل العلم، ولكن الذي يبدو لي أن أبا غدة متشدد في باب الأغلاط اللغوية.


للفائدة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=223704

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
لماذا يقال: (السبعينات) و(الرجل الخمسيني) ولا يقال: (السبعونات) و(الرجل الخمسوني) مع أن الرفع هو الأصل؟

الجواب:
هذه مسألة جديرة بالبحث حقا، ولم أقف على تحرير لها من قبل.

مع أن هذا شائع عند الأقدمين أيضا وليس عند المعاصرين أو العامة فقط كما يظن.

فعندنا مثلا: ( تسعينية زيد ) و ( عشرينية زيد )، و ( ثلاثينية ابن مسعود ) في المواريث، وكتاب ( التسعينية ) و ( السبعينية ) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وعندنا أيضا ( أبو القاسم الثمانيني ) النحوي،  وعندنا ( الفرقة السبعينية )، و ( التوراة السبعينية )، و ( الدراهم السبعينية ) ، وكذلك ( النسبة الستينية ) في الفلك، وعندنا ( القبة الخمسينية )، وعندنا ( الترياق الخمسيني ) في الطب، و ( الأربعينية في  الأحكام الدينية )، وغير ذلك.

والذي يخطر على بالي الآن في توجيه ذلك أنهم عدلوا إلى الياء لوجهين:
- الأول: أن ذلك أخف في النطق وأسهل على اللسان.
- الثاني: أن ذلك أعم في حالات الإعراب؛ لأنه يشمل النصب والجر وهما أكثر من الرفع.

والله أعلم.

----------


## عين الحلا

جزاك الله خيرًا وأثابك الله بعلمك

----------


## عين الحلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سؤالي كتب في نص ( يشبه الفلاسفة الإنسان بعملاق انغرزت رجلاه في التراب وتطلعت باصرتاه إلى علٍ وإلى المثل الأعلى ) وكتب في موطن آخر ( إن جوهر الإنسان ضمير حيٌّ ذكيٌّ واعٍ ) لماذا كتبت كلمة "علٍ " بهذا الشكل مختلفة عن كلمة " الأعلى " من حيث حذف " الألف المقصورة وعدم حذفها في الثانية وينطبق السؤال على الجملة الثانية " حيٌّ ذكيٌّ واعٍ   وما الكناية في قولي لا يتسامح في" شاردة ولا واردة " وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

هل يجوز الوجهان في ما وضع تحته خط في العبارة الآتية - النصب بالمصدر والجر على الإضافة - وفقك الله شيخنا الكريم وسدد خطاك.
العبارة هي : (الشعور الأخوي الصادق يجب أن يولد في نفس صاحبه اصدق العواطف النبيلة وأخلص الأحاسيس الصادقة في اتخاذ مواقف إيجابية من التعاون والإيثار ).
واعتذر للأخت السابقة فقد وضعت سؤالا قبل الإجابة عن سؤالها

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سؤالي كتب في نص ( يشبه الفلاسفة الإنسان بعملاق انغرزت رجلاه في التراب وتطلعت باصرتاه إلى علٍ وإلى المثل الأعلى ) وكتب في موطن آخر ( إن جوهر الإنسان ضمير حيٌّ ذكيٌّ واعٍ ) لماذا كتبت كلمة "علٍ " بهذا الشكل مختلفة عن كلمة " الأعلى " من حيث حذف " الألف المقصورة وعدم حذفها في الثانية وينطبق السؤال على الجملة الثانية " حيٌّ ذكيٌّ واعٍ   وما الكناية في قولي لا يتسامح في" شاردة ولا واردة " وجزاكم الله خيرا


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=81775

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل يجوز الوجهان في ما وضع تحته خط في العبارة الآتية - النصب بالمصدر والجر على الإضافة - وفقك الله شيخنا الكريم وسدد خطاك.
> العبارة هي : (الشعور الأخوي الصادق يجب أن يولد في نفس صاحبه اصدق العواطف النبيلة وأخلص الأحاسيس الصادقة في اتخاذ مواقف إيجابية من التعاون والإيثار ).
> واعتذر للأخت السابقة فقد وضعت سؤالا قبل الإجابة عن سؤالها


شيخنا الفاضل
نعم يجوز الوجهان، ولكن الوجه الثاني هو المعتمد؛ لأن الوجه الأول (أي النصب على المفعولية للمصدر) ضعيف لقلته في كلام العرب؛ إذ لم يأت عنهم غالبا إلا ومعه ما يقويه؛ كقوله تعالى: {أو إطعامٌ في يوم ذي مسغبة يتيما}
وقد يقول قائل: لا يجوز هذا الوجه في العبارة المذكورة بحال؛ لأنه لا يدل على الحال أو الاستقبال، وهو شرط الجواز.
والله أعلم.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> شيخنا الفاضل
> نعم يجوز الوجهان، ولكن الوجه الثاني هو المعتمد؛ لأن الوجه الأول (أي النصب على المفعولية للمصدر) ضعيف لقلته في كلام العرب؛ إذ لم يأت عنهم غالبا إلا ومعه ما يقويه؛ كقوله تعالى: {أو إطعامٌ في يوم ذي مسغبة يتيما}
> وقد يقول قائل: لا يجوز هذا الوجه في العبارة المذكورة بحال؛ لأنه لا يدل على الحال أو الاستقبال، وهو شرط الجواز.
> والله أعلم.


شكر الله لك أستاذي الفاضل 
كنت أظن أن ما يمنع الوجه الأول هو عدم الإضافة كي يكون المصدر عاملا ولذلك أردت أن أتأكد 
جزاك الله عنا ألف خير

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> شكر الله لك أستاذي الفاضل 
> كنت أظن أن ما يمنع الوجه الأول هو عدم الإضافة كي يكون المصدر عاملا ولذلك أردت أن أتأكد 
> جزاك الله عنا ألف خير


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
المصدر يعمل مضافا وغير مضاف؛ كما قال ابن مالك:
بفعله المصدر ألحق في العمل .............. مضافا او مجردا أو مع أل
إلا أن عمله مجردا قليل كما سبق ذكره.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> المصدر يعمل مضافا وغير مضاف؛ كما قال ابن مالك:
> بفعله المصدر ألحق في العمل .............. مضافا او مجردا أو مع أل
> إلا أن عمله مجردا قليل كما سبق ذكره.


شكر الله لك أستاذي الفاضل 
ألا يمكنيي أن أفهم عنك أنه يعمل حتى لو كان غير مضاف بشرط أن ينون كما في الآية التي أسلفت ذكرها .
واعتذر لو كنت أثقلت المسألة أو التسآل.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

التنوين لا علاقة له بإعماله أو إهماله.
وإنما شرط الإعمال أن يكون للحال أو الاستقبال.
ولم تثقل علي يا أستاذي، ولكن لا تأخذ بكلامي حتى تسأل أهل العلم.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> التنوين لا علاقة له بإعماله أو إهماله.
> وإنما شرط الإعمال أن يكون للحال أو الاستقبال.
> ولم تثقل علي يا أستاذي، ولكن لا تأخذ بكلامي حتى تسأل أهل العلم.


شكر الله لك سعيك وأحسن إليك 
بارك الله لك في علمك ونفع بك

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> التنوين لا علاقة له بإعماله أو إهماله.
> وإنما شرط الإعمال أن يكون للحال أو الاستقبال.
> ولم تثقل علي يا أستاذي، ولكن لا تأخذ بكلامي حتى تسأل أهل العلم.


وأنا أطالع في كتاب ابن هشام رحمة الله عليه إذ وجدت كلاما أظنه يدخل في هذه المسألة وهو :
مما ذكره ابن هشام رحمة الله عليه في الباب الرابع من المغني :في ذكر أحكام يكثر دورها ويقبح بالمعرب جهلها وعدم معرفتها على وجهها . عندما تحدث عن أقسام العطف في المسألة الرابعة قال :أعجبني ضربً زيد وعمرو بالرفع أو عمرا بالنصب منعهما الحذاق ، لأن الاسم المشبه للفعل لا يعمل في اللفظ حتى يكون بأل أو منونا أو مضافا ،وأجازهما قوم تمسكا بظاهر قوله تعالى : وجعل الليل سكنا والشمس والقمر حسبانا .........
هل يقصد بالاسم المشبه للفعل المصدر؟ .
ثم هل أفهم من كلامه أنه يخص ذلك العمل في اللفظ دون المحل ؟.
أرجو التوضيح شيخنا الفاضل وأشكر لك كرم الإصغاء والتواضع .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل يقصد بالاسم المشبه للفعل المصدر؟


الاسم المشبه للفعل: هو اسم الفاعل، وهو (جاعل) في المثال المذكور، وهي قراءة غير حفص مع الكوفيين.




> ثم هل أفهم من كلامه أنه يخص ذلك العمل في اللفظ دون المحل ؟


يقصد أنه لا يعمل في اللفظ المعطوف عليه إلا بهذه الشروط.
ولم يعمل في الآية مع كونه مضافا لأنه ليس للحال ولا الاستقبال؛ وقد نص على هذا ابن هشام بعد الموضع المشار إليه؛ إذ قال:
(ويشهد للتقدير في الآية أن الوصف فيها بمعنى الماضي، والماضي المجرد من أل لا يعمل النصب).

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> الاسم المشبه للفعل: هو اسم الفاعل، وهو (جاعل) في المثال المذكور، وهي قراءة غير حفص مع الكوفيين.
> 
> 
> يقصد أنه لا يعمل في اللفظ المعطوف عليه إلا بهذه الشروط.
> ولم يعمل في الآية مع كونه مضافا لأنه ليس للحال ولا الاستقبال؛ وقد نص على هذا ابن هشام بعد الموضع المشار إليه؛ إذ قال:
> (ويشهد للتقدير في الآية أن الوصف فيها بمعنى الماضي، والماضي المجرد من أل لا يعمل النصب).


شكر الله لك أستاذي الفاضل .ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## وحيدقرباني

السؤال الأول:
 ما الفرق بين "مسيرة" و "مظاهرة" الشعب وماهي معانيهما دلالتاً؟
وفي بعض الأحيان يطلق المذيعون و الوسائل الإعلام علي أعتراض المدنيين كلمة "مسيرة " و تارة أخري " مظاهرات الشعبية " ؟
السؤال الثاني:
"صهْ فأُحدُّثكَ " هل هذه الجمله صحيح؟أعني هل يمكن نأتي كلمة "أحدثك" بِالفاء العطفية بدلاً عن نصبها وجَعْل الفاء السببة إلي الفاء العطفية؟

ماالفرق بين الفاء الجزاء و الفاء السببية ،بينما كلاهما  معلول العلة ومترتّب علي الفعل المتقدّم الذي هو سبب الجواب و لماذا جعل النحويون منفكّاً بينهما وإطلاق التسمية بينما كلاهما لديهما مدلول مشترك؟ 
السؤال الثالث:
لماذا يستخدم الناطقين بالضاد "التنوين " في لغته؟هل يمكن لتملّكها بالغناء و سهولة الكلام أم بهدف اخر؟
شكراً

----------


## وحيدقرباني

السؤال الأول:
 ما الفرق بين "مسيرة" و "مظاهرة" الشعب وماهي معانيهما دلالتاً؟
وفي بعض الأحيان يطلق المذيعون و الوسائل الإعلام علي أعتراض المدنيين كلمة "مسيرة " و تارة أخري " مظاهرات الشعبية " ؟
السؤال الثاني:
"صهْ فأُحدِّثُكَ " هل هذه الجمله صحيح؟أعني هل يمكن نأتي كلمة "أحدثُك"  بِالفاء العطفية ورفعهابدلاً عن نصبها وجَعْل الفاء السببة إلي الفاء العطفية؟

ماالفرق بين الفاء الجزاء و الفاء السببية ،بينما كلاهما  معلول العلة  ومترتّب علي الفعل المتقدّم الذي هو سبب الجواب و لماذا جعل النحويون  منفكّاً بينهما وإطلاق التسمية بينما كلاهما لديهما مدلول مشترك؟  
السؤال الثالث:
لماذا يستخدم الناطقين بالضاد "التنوين " في لغته؟هل يمكن لتملّكها بالغناء و سهولة الكلام أم بهدف اخر؟
السؤال الآخِر:
لماذا تجمع لغة "رجا" بالجمع المونث السالم و تكون "رجوات"وما هي تأنيثها؟
 شكراً

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

1
المسيرة في الأصل مصدر (سار) فهي بمعنى السير، والمظاهرة مصدر (ظاهر) بمعنى عاون.
واستعمال الناس لكل منهما على معنى معين هو مجرد اصطلاح لا مشاحة فيه.

2
لا خلاف في الرفع في مثل قولك (صه فأحدثك) وإنما الخلاف في النصب والجمهور على عدم جواز النصب.

(الفرق بين الفاء في الجزاء وفاء السببية)
أن فاء الجزاء لمجرد الربط بين الشرط والجواب إذا لم يصلح الربط مع عدمها؛ فإذا قلت: (إن قمتَ قمتُ) لا يصح إدخال الفاء: (إن قمتَ فقمتُ)، لكنك إذا قلت (إن قمتَ فسوف أقوم) فلا بد حينئذ من إدخال الفاء؛ كما قال الناظم:
اسمية طلبية وبجامد .............. وبما ولن وبقد بالتنفيس
أما فاء الجزاء فلا بد من وجودها لأنها تدل على الترتيب والتعقيب أيضا مع السببية، فهي فاء عاطفة أساسا، بخلاف الأولى فإنها لمجرد الربط.

3
التنوين له أنواع ودلالات كثيرة معروفة في كتب النحو، فراجعها تكرما.

4
إذا سمينا امرأة باسم (رجا) وأردنا جمعها فإننا نقول (رجوات) لأن الألف أصلها الواو، فترجع لأصلها عند الجمع كما تقول (صلاة صلوات - زكاة زكوات - فتاة فتيات - وفاة وفيات)
وهي مؤنثة فكيف نؤنثها؟

----------


## وحيدقرباني

شكر الله لك أستاذي الفاضل
ولكن لا أتّفِقُ فيما يتعلق باجابتكم حول "مسيرة" و" مظاهرة "

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> أما فاء الجزاء فلا بد من وجودها لأنها تدل على الترتيب والتعقيب أيضا مع  السببية، فهي فاء عاطفة أساسا، بخلاف الأولى فإنها لمجرد الربط.


بارك الله فيك شيخنا الحبيبَ،
-لعلك تقصد: (أما فاء السببية)
-قال ابن هشام في شرح القطر: (وللفاء معنى آخر، وهو التسبب، وذلك غالب في عطف الجمل نحو قولك: (سها، فسجد) و(زنى، فرجم) و(سرق، فقطع) وقوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، ولدلالتها على ذلك استعيرت للربط في جواب الشرط) اهـ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> شكر الله لك أستاذي الفاضل
> ولكن لا أتّفِقُ فيما يتعلق باجابتكم حول "مسيرة" و" مظاهرة "


ما وجه الاعتراض بالضبط تكرما؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> -لعلك تقصد: (أما فاء السببية)


نعم هذا ما أقصده يا شيخنا الفاضل، ولا يخفى عليكم أنه سبق قلم.

----------


## فارسة النحو

السلام عليك أستاذي الفاضل: أبا مالك.
سؤال أشكل علي، وكلما سألت أساتذتي عن سببه عدوه من الشواذ!
فلعلي أجد الإجابة الشافية لديكم.
السؤال:
ماسبب منع كلمة (أشياء) من الصرف في قوله تعالى:
( لا تسألوا عن أشياءَ إن تبد لكم تسؤكم)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أما كون (أشياء) من الشواذ، فلا نزاع فيه بين العلماء، ولكن النزاع في التخريج والتوجيه.
والمسألة من مسائل الصرف الكبيرة التي كثر فيها الكلام قديما وحديثا، حتى صنف فيها بعض المعاصرين تصنيفا مفردا.
وينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134571

----------


## فارسة النحو

زادك الله علمًا، ونفع بعلمك الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك ، أحتاج لتوضيح فيما يخص الشاهد الآتي :
فليت كفافاً كان خيرك كله ... وشرك عني ما ارتوى الماءُ مرتو 
أظن أن البيت في شواهد ضمير الشأن وإبرازه وشذوذه ، ولكن ما عسر علي إعرابه هو كلمة : الماء وكلمة مرتو 
فهلا بسطت لنا القول في هاتين المسألتين أحسن الله إليك وزادك نورا فوق نور.

----------


## أحمد السويد

أخي الكريم أبا مالك
ما الضابط المعتبر في تأنيث الأسماء المقصورة؟
فإني رأيت كثيرا ممن عدموا الخبرة في التعامل مع العربية يؤنثون كلمات من أمثال: منتدى، ونحوه. فإن حاججناهم ببعض ما نعرفه؛ طالبونا بالضابط في الباب.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك ، أحتاج لتوضيح فيما يخص الشاهد الآتي :
> فليت كفافاً كان خيرك كله ... وشرك عني ما ارتوى الماءُ مرتو 
> أظن أن البيت في شواهد ضمير الشأن وإبرازه وشذوذه ، ولكن ما عسر علي إعرابه هو كلمة : الماء وكلمة مرتو 
> فهلا بسطت لنا القول في هاتين المسألتين أحسن الله إليك وزادك نورا فوق نور.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذنا الكريم
معنى البيت لعله مفهوم وواضح، وعندما قرأته للمرة الأولى في أمالي القالي لم أجد فيه إشكالا، ثم قرأت كلام النحويين فاستغربت هذه الإشكالات؛ لأنها لم تظهر لي ابتداء.
فالقول بأن (كفافا) اسم (ليت) بعيد، وغايته أن يكون من باب القلب على غرار قول الشاعر:
أظبي كان أمك أم حمار
أما القول بأن (الماء) فاعل فمجرد تجويز من بعض النحويين، ولا يعرف من جهة الرواية، وهو غير ظاهر من السياق كذلك؛ لأن مثل هذا التعبير معروف في كلام العرب؛ يقولون: لا أكلمك ما طلعت الشمس، ولا أفعل كذا ما دب أحد ودرج، ولا أصنع كذا ما دعا اللهَ عابدٌ، ولا أعمل كذا ما دام للزيت عاصر، ولا أفعله ما برق نجم في السماء، وهكذا.
فالماء مفعول مقدم.
وأما رفع (الماء) فيحتاج إلى تخريج وفيه تكلف كما ذكر في شرح شواهد الإيضاح.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أخي الكريم أبا مالك
> ما الضابط المعتبر في تأنيث الأسماء المقصورة؟
> فإني رأيت كثيرا ممن عدموا الخبرة في التعامل مع العربية يؤنثون كلمات من أمثال: منتدى، ونحوه. فإن حاججناهم ببعض ما نعرفه؛ طالبونا بالضابط في الباب.


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
إن كانوا يقصدون أن الكلمة مؤنثة لأنها مختومة بألف التأنيث المقصورة فكلامهم واضح الخطأ.
وتوضيح الخطأ لهم أمر سهل؛ إذ يكفي أن تسألهم عن وزن الكلمة.
فكلمة (منتدى) على وزن (مفتعل) فآخرها لام الكلمة وليست زائدة.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
شكر الله لكــ أستاذنا الفاضل ولكن بقيت عندي بعض الأمور التي تحتاج لتببن لأني لم أعها



> معنى البيت لعله مفهوم وواضح، وعندما قرأته للمرة الأولى في أمالي القالي  لم أجد فيه إشكالا، ثم قرأت كلام النحويين فاستغربت هذه الإشكالات؛ لأنها  لم تظهر لي ابتداء.


ما موطن الاستغراب عندك لو تفضلت ؟



> فالقول بأن (كفافا) اسم (ليت) بعيد، وغايته أن يكون من باب القلب على غرار قول الشاعر:
> أظبي كان أمك أم حمار


ما المقصود بالقلب وهل من توضيح على سبيل الشاهد الذي ذكرته ؟
الشكر موصول إليك شيخنا الفاضل .

----------


## فتح البارى

السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه، عندي سؤال أستاذنا الفاضل:
 هل إثباتُ ياءِ المنقُوصِ المنوَّنِ في حالَتيِ الرفع والجر جائزٌ في الوقف والوَصْلِ ؟
 وهل يُحتج بكلام الشافعي -رحمه الله- في هذا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ما موطن الاستغراب عندك لو تفضلت ؟


سبب الاستغراب هو حبهم للإغراب، مع أن الوجه الأول واضح ومتفق عليه، وقد نصوا على تكلف الوجه الثاني، فلم نقترح وجها متكلفا مع وجود غيره من الواضح المتفق عليه؟



> ما المقصود بالقلب وهل من توضيح على سبيل الشاهد الذي ذكرته؟


الجادة أن تقول: (خيرك كفاف) ولكنك قد تغير الأسلوب لغرض بلاغي فتقول: (الكفاف خيرك)، وعلى هذا جاء قول الشاعر: (أظبيٌ كان أمَّك) فالجادة أن تقول: (كان أمك ظبيا) ولكنه جاء مقلوبا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه، عندي سؤال أستاذنا الفاضل:
>  هل إثباتُ ياءِ المنقُوصِ المنوَّنِ في حالَتيِ الرفع والجر جائزٌ في الوقف والوَصْلِ ؟
>  وهل يُحتج بكلام الشافعي -رحمه الله- في هذا ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذنا الفاضل انظر هنا للفائدة:
http://www.alfaseeh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25996
وتجد في المشاركات الأخيرة نقاشا حول حجية كلام الشافعي.

----------


## فارسة النحو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أود معرفة رأيكم شيخنا الفاضل في ما أشكل عليَّ:
وهو وزن : ( فـــاعَــل )
نحو: خاتَم - قارَب - طابَع - قالَب - عالَم.
فمنهم من خرَّجه على أنه اسم جامد وليس مشتق، فهو ( كرجل).
ومنهم من خرجه على أن أصله اسم فاعِل، لكن عينه فتحت لجريانه على الألسن بهذه الصيغة.
ومن وجهة نظري أرى أن هذا الوزن مُصاغ من كل اسم فاعِل بمعنى اسم المفعول.
ففي قوله تعالى:
( ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتَم النبيين )
فالمعنى في صيغة (خاتَم ) - والعلم عند الله- أن الله سبحانه ختم به النبيين، فالفعل واقع عليه.
وكذلك خاتم اليد ، فالصائغ هو الذي ختمه ، فهو واقع عليه الفعل لا قائم به.
وبهذا المثال أخرج على أن هذه الصيغة اسم فاعل بمعنى المفعول فتحت عينه درءًا للبس بينه وبين اسم الفاعل القائم بالفعل.
هذه وجهة نظر طالبة علم ، فإن أصبت فمن الله ، وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
ينبغي أن يُعلم أولا أن البحث عن العلل والأسباب له أصوله وضوابطه، وكذلك فهو يبقى أولا وأخيرا كلاما نظريا لا يمكن القطع به، ولا يؤثر في كلام المتكلم.
وإذا نظرنا إلى مسألة وزن (فاعَل) وجدنا أن هذا الوزن قليل جدا في كلام العرب، وقد نص على هذا غيرُ واحد من أقدمهم الفارابي في ديوان الأدب، ولهذا لم يرد في الصفات مطلقا كما نص عليه سيبويه، ولو كان له أصل تعرفه العرب لورد صفة ولو قليلا؛ لأن الألفاظ الجوامد نفسها قد تستعمل استعمال الصفات إذا أولت بمشتق.

ولقلته جعله بعض العلماء من الأدلة على كون الكلمة أعجمية.

ولقلته أيضا نظمه ابن مالك في (نظم الفوائد) فقال:
اخصص إذا نطقت وزن فاعَل ............. بباذق وخاتم وتابل
ودانق وراسن ورامك ............. وزابج وزامج وزاجل
وساذج وشالخ وشالم ............. وطابع وطابق وناطل
وطاجن وعالم وقارب ............. وقالب وكاغد وما يلي
من كامخ وهاون ويارج ............. ويارق وبعضها بفاعل
واستدرك عليه الإمام النووي ثلاثة ألفاظ، وهي: ياسم وهاجر ودارك، واستدرك عليه غير ذلك.

وبالتأمل في هذه الألفاظ يلاحظ أن كثيرا منها إما من الأعلام أو من البلدان أو من الأعجمي، فالعربي الذي يمكن أن يخلص منها قليل جدا، وما كان من الألفاظ هكذا فلا حاجة إلى دراسته من جهة العلل والأسباب والتصاريف، مع صعوبة ذلك لمن سلك طريقه.

وبعض العلماء ذكر أن هذا الوزن مختص باسم الآلة غالبا، وفي هذا نظر كما سبقت الإشارة.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## السئول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي الفاضل :
1- حضوركم دعمًا لمسيرة الإسلام والمسلمين . ألذلك وجه ؟ أم الصواب دعمٌ قولا واحدا ؟
2- أحييكم (كلٌ/كلًا) باسمه ولقبه؟ أكلاهما صواب وهل من ترجيح ؟
3- بعض الناس يخطئ قول ( ثم أما بعد ) ويعلل بأنهما فاصلان للكلام . ماصحة ذلك؟
4-أساء سمعا فأساء إجابة ، فلان أعزب ، أيصح ذلك؟
5-مبنى الجامعة الكائن في كذا. بعضهم يخطئ ذلك لوجوب حذف الكون العام ، ما صحة ذلك؟
6- يقولون ( حديث ذو شجون ) ويعنون محزنا أيصح ذلك ؟
7- أين زيد خبر ومبتدأ ، ما الحاقة مبتدأ وخبر ما الفرق مع كون أسماء الاستفهام لها الصدارة ؟
8-  المضاف للضمير في رتبه العلم أو الضمير .ما الراجح؟

----------


## حكيم عطيف

وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




> أخي الفاضل :
> 1- حضوركم دعمًا لمسيرة الإسلام والمسلمين . ألذلك وجه ؟ أم الصواب دعمٌ قولا واحدا ؟


نعم له وجه، وهو أن يكون حالا سد مسد الخبر، ولكنه قليل والجادة الرفع.




> 2- أحييكم (كلٌ/كلًا) باسمه ولقبه؟ أكلاهما صواب وهل من ترجيح ؟


كلاهما صواب، ولعل الرفع أولى.




> 3- بعض الناس يخطئ قول ( ثم أما بعد ) ويعلل بأنهما فاصلان للكلام . ماصحة ذلك؟


هذا الاعتراض فيه نظر، والعبارة مستعملة عند أهل العلم كما في مقدمة الأمالي للقالي.




> 4-أساء سمعا فأساء إجابة ، فلان أعزب ، أيصح ذلك؟


(أساء سمعا فأساء إجابة) لا يصح ذلك؛ لأن هذا مثل كذا أتى، وأما خارج المثل فيصح.
(فلان أعزب) فيها خلاف بين أهل العلم، والفصيح (عزب).




> 5-مبنى الجامعة الكائن في كذا. بعضهم يخطئ ذلك لوجوب حذف الكون العام ، ما صحة ذلك؟


هذا كون خاص لا عام، أما الكون العام فأن تقول: (مبنى الجامعة الكائن) وتسكت.




> 6- يقولون ( حديث ذو شجون ) ويعنون محزنا أيصح ذلك ؟


لا يصح ذلك والله أعلم.




> 7- أين زيد خبر ومبتدأ ، ما الحاقة مبتدأ وخبر ما الفرق مع كون أسماء الاستفهام لها الصدارة ؟


(أين) للسؤال عن المكان، وأنت لا تخبر عن المكان بأنه (زيد) ولكن تخبر عن زيد بأنه في المكان.
أما (ما) فهي للتعريف والتحديد، ولا مانع من أن تخبر عن التعريف بمعرفه والعكس؛ لأنهما متطابقان.
والله أعلم.




> 8-  المضاف للضمير في رتبه العلم أو الضمير .ما الراجح؟


الضمائر أعرف من الأعلام، فإذا قلت: (هذا محمد زميلك) فـ(زميلك) صفة لـ(محمد) ولكن (محمد) علم، والصفة لا تكون أعرف من الموصوف، فإذا جعلنا (زميلك) في رتبة الضمير لأنها مضافة إلى ضمير كانت أعرف من الموصوف، وذلك لا يصح.
فهذا هو السبب الذي دعا العلماء لجعل المضاف للضمير أخفض رتبة من الضمير؛ لأنه يوصف به ولا يوصف بالضمير.
والله أعلم.

----------


## السئول

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> نعم له وجه، وهو أن يكون حالا سد مسد الخبر، ولكنه قليل والجادة الرفع.
> 
> ألا يصح كونها مفعولا مطلقا.
> 
> كلاهما صواب، ولعل الرفع أولى.
> لماذا الرفع أولى مع كون النصب لا يحتاج لتقدير . 
> ...


وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل،
مانوع هذه الكلمات صرفيًا:
جَنِيَّا - نَجِيَّا - صِلِيَّا - عَلِيَّا.
في قوله تعالى:
( وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبًا جنيًا )
( وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن وقربناه نجيًا )
( ثم لنحن أعلم بالذين هم أولى بها صليًا )
( ورفعناه مكانًا عليًا )
.............................. .........
وهل : بُكِيَّا - جِثِيَّا - عِتِيَّا ، في قوله تعالى:
( إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدًا وبكيًا )
( ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا )
( ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة أيهم أشد على الرحمن عتيا )
جمع باكٍ وجاثٍ وعاتٍ.
سألت هذا السؤال في المجلس العلمي وأجابني أحد الإخوة الكرام
توصلنا من خلال إجابته أن:
جثيًا جمع جاثٍ. 
وبكيًا جمع باكٍ. 
وعتيًا جمع عاتٍ. 
وصليًا جمع صالٍ. 
بقي : ( نجيًا - جنيًا - عليًا )
ما اشتقاقها الصرفي ، هل هي صفات مشبهة أم صيغ مبالغة ؟
بارك الله في علمكم ونفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ذكرتُ ما حضرني من الجواب في الموضوع الأصلي:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=527847

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

السلام عليكم يا أبا مالك. كيف حالك مع بعد العهد ؟ أراك مرجعاً للإخوة والأخوات يُغرف من علمه، وهذا ليس غريباً، فقد عرفتك محباً للعلم مُكباً عليه، جعلك الله مفتاحاً للخير. إن كان لدي ما يُشكل، فقد وجدت من أثق في جوابه إن شاء الله. 
أخوكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم يا أبا مالك. كيف حالك مع بعد العهد ؟ أراك مرجعاً للإخوة والأخوات يُغرف من علمه، وهذا ليس غريباً، فقد عرفتك محباً للعلم مُكباً عليه، جعلك الله مفتاحاً للخير. إن كان لدي ما يُشكل، فقد وجدت من أثق في جوابه إن شاء الله. 
> أخوكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شهادة أعتز بها؛ لأنها من شيخ لتلميذه.
فجزاكم الله خيرا على التشجيع.

----------


## السئول

السلام عليكم 
أخي الفاضل لعلك تجيبني

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة من التأخر في الجواب




> ألا يصح كونها مفعولا مطلقا.


 لو كانت مفعولا مطلقا فأين خبر الجملة؟




> لماذا الرفع أولى مع كون النصب لا يحتاج لتقدير .


 اخترت الرفع؛ لأن تعلق قولنا (باسمه ولقبه) بقولنا (كل) أقوى من تعلقه بـ(أحييكم).
والأمر في هذا واسع.




> عذرا ما فهمت لماذا هو كون خاص ، أرجو مزيد بيان ؟


 الكون العام هو مجرد الكون فقط من غير تخصيص بشيء، أما لو قلت (الكائن في كذا) فقد خصصت هذا الكون بموضع معين، فصار خاصا لا عاما، وهو بهذا يفيد معنى لا يعرفه السامع، والكون العام إنما يحذف لأنه لا يفيد معنى.




> لم  ألا تكون شجون جمع شجَن وهو الحزن ( خارج المثل )


 قد يمكن هذا خارج المثل؛ لكن سياق الكلام (الحديث ذو شجون) قريب جدا من المثل، فأين القرينة الدالة على هذا المعنى؟




> لماذا لا نعرب زميلك بدلا ونطرد القاعدة ؟


إذا فرضنا أننا أعربنا (زميلك) بدلا، فهل هذا معناه أن إعرابها صفة خطأ؟
الجواب لا؛ لأن الإعراب تابع للمعنى، وإذا قصد المتكلم الوصف فلا يمكنك أن تجبره على أن يقصد البدلية، لا سيما إذا كان في السياق ما يدل على هذا.
فتأمل.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أستاذنا الكريم : هل تجتمع ثلاثة لامات في كلمة واحدة في الرسم مثل : اللحم حين تجر نكتب لــــــــللحم أم تسقط إحدى اللامات وما حكم ذلك؟
شكر الله لك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشهور في الرسم كتابة مثل هذا بلامين فقط، وذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن الأحوط كتابته بثلاث لامات حتى لا تختلط المعرفة بالنكرة؛ لأنك إذا قلت: (لِلَحْم) فكتابتها مثل (لِلَّحْم).
ولكن هذا لا يلتبس على أكثر الناس لوضوحه من السياق، فيغتفر مثله، وكذلك لكراهة اجتماع الأمثال في الرسم.
والله أعلم.

----------


## العلم بالتعلم

السلام عليكم
هذه بعض الآيات اللاتي أشكل علي فيهن إعراب العدد
قوله جل وعلا :
الأولى:( سخرها عليهم سبع ليال )
تعرب سبع : ظرف زمان منصوب، وقد اكتسبت الظرفية بإضافتها لليال ؛ وهذا لا خلاف فيه.
الثانية:( والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء)
ثلاثة:ظرف زمان منصوب ،لأن الحديث يتعلق بالعدة مما له صلة واضحة بالزمان.. ولا خلاف في ذلك أيضا.
الثالثة:(ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنين )
وحكمها نفس حكم سابقتيها.
ولكن الآية التي استوقفتني في شبهها إلى حد كبير مع السابقات ولم تأخذ حكمهن ؛ وهي قوله تبارك وتعالى:
(وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة)
تعرب ثلاثين: مفعول به ثان.
فلمَ لم نعربها ظرف زمان فقد أضيفت إلى ليلة؟؟
ما سر إعراب سبع ظرف زمان وهي مضافة إلى ليال؟ وإعراب ثلاثين مفعولا به وهي مضافة إلى ليلة ؟
أبينهما اختلاف؟
أم ينظر في ذلك إلى تعدي الفعل قبل العدد ولزومه وحاجته لمفعول أم ماذا؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يصح كونه ظرفا يا أخي الكريم؛ لأن الظرف على تضمين (في)؛ فقوله تعالى: {سخرها عليهم سبع ليال} معناه أن التسخير كان في هذه الليالي، وقوله تعالى: {والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهم ثلاثة قروء} معناه أن التربص في هذه القروء، وقوله تعالى: {ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنين} معناه أن اللبث كان في هذه السنين.
أما قوله تعالى: {وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة} فليس معناه أن المواعدة كانت في أثناء هذه الليالي الثلاثين، وإنما معناه أن المواعدة عند تمام هذه الثلاثين، ومن ثم كان الصواب أن تكون مفعولا أو حالا.
قال مكي: (ولا يحسن نصب ثلاثين على الظرف للوعد لأن الوعد لم يكن فيها)، وقال السمين الحلبي: (ولا يجوز أن يكون ظرفا لفساد المعنى في البقرة فكذا هنا، أي: وعدناه تمام ثلاثين أو أثناءها * أو مناجاتها).
-----------------
* كذا في المطبوع، ولعل الصواب (إتيانها).

----------


## العلم بالتعلم

لك شكري
فالآن فهمت

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل،

أشكلت علي اشتقات بعض الأسماء، فأود منكم تبيانها لي ببيان نوعها، هل هي:
من المصادر، أم المشتقات، أم الأسماء الجامدة.
وإذا كانت في المشتقات فأي نوع هي؟


( ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا)
شِقْوَتُنا:
( هنالك الولاية لله الحق)
الوَلايَة:
( نعم المولى ونعم النصير)
المَولى:
( ورضوان من الله)
رِضْوَان:
( ابتغاء مرضات الله)
مَرْضَات:
( فاذكروا اسم الله عليها)
اسْم:
( أو كصيب من السماء)
السَماء:
( لا نخلفه نحن ولا أنت مكانًا سوى)
سُوَى:
( ليسوا سواء)
سَوَاء:
( إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقاة )
تُقَاة:
(خير الزاد التقوى)
التَقْوى:
( وآتوا الزكاة)
الزَّكاة:
( وكفلها زكريا)
زَكَريّا:
( لا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء)
البِغَاء:
( وجنى الجنتين دان)
جَنى:
( وجعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة)
النُبُوَّة:
( وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان)
العِصْيان:
( ومعصية الرسول)
مَعْصِيَة:
( عاليهم ثياب سندس)
عَالِيَهم:
( فلما استيأسوا منه خلصوا نجيا)
نَجِيًّا:
( إنما النجوى من الشيطان)
النجوى:
( وتصلية جحيم)
تَصْلِيَة:
( إني أخاف عليكم يوم التناد)
التَنَاد:


آسفة للإطالة عليكم، زادكم الله علمًا وفهمًا، ونفع بعلمكم الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## السئول

لو كانت مفعولا مطلقا فأين خبر الجملة؟
خبر الجملة الفعل المحذوف تقديرا (يدعم دعما ) كقولهم أنت سيرا 


الكون العام هو مجرد الكون فقط من غير تخصيص بشيء، أما لو قلت (الكائن في كذا) فقد خصصت هذا الكون بموضع معين، فصار خاصا لا عاما، وهو بهذا يفيد معنى لا يعرفه السامع، والكون العام إنما يحذف لأنه لا يفيد معنى.

لم ذكر إذن في 
لدى بحبوحة الهون كائن , فلما رآه مستقرا عنده 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> خبر الجملة الفعل المحذوف تقديرا (يدعم دعما ) كقولهم أنت سيرا


 لو قلنا إن الخبر هو الفعل المقدر (يدعم) لكان حينئذ المصدر (دعما) مجيئا به لمجرد التوكيد، ولكن في هذه الحالة لا يجوز حذف العامل؛ لأن التوكيد ينافي الحذف، وقد قال ابن مالك:
وحذف عامل المؤكد امتنع ........... وفي سواه لدليل متسع
ولو فرضنا أنه غير ممنوع فليس في الكلام ما يفيد هذا التقدير، والحذف من غير دليل غير جائز.
وحتى لو فرضنا أن هذا كله جائز، فحذف العامل المؤكد لمصدره لا بد أن يستند لاسم عين مثل (زيد) أو (عمرو)، لا لشيء معنوي مثل (الحضور)، كما قال ابن مالك:
كذا مكرر وذو حصر ورد ........... نائب فعل لاسم عين استند




> لم ذكر إذن في 
> لدى بحبوحة الهون كائن , فلما رآه مستقرا عنده


تأمل المثالين جيدا يا أخي الكريم، ففي الأول قوله (لدى بحبوحة) وفي الثاني (عنده)
فكلاهما كون خاص لا عام.




> وجزاك الله خيرا


آمين وإياكم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

وددت تذكيركم بسؤالي >>> عسى صدركم أن يتسع له .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وددت تذكيركم بسؤالي >>> عسى صدركم أن يتسع له .


أود أن أرى محاولتكم في الجواب أولا؛ وبعدها يسهل التصحيح.
لا سيما وبعض الأسئلة يمكن البحث عن جوابه في المعجم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

( ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا)
شِقْوَتُنا: اسم هيئة
( هنالك الولاية لله الحق)
الوَلايَة: اسم آلة
( نعم المولى ونعم النصير)
المَولى: مصدر ميمي
( ورضوان من الله)
رِضْوَان: اسم مصدر
( ابتغاء مرضات الله)
مَرْضَات: مصدر ميمي
( فاذكروا اسم الله عليها)
اسْم: جامد
( أو كصيب من السماء)
السَماء: جامد
( لا نخلفه نحن ولا أنت مكانًا سوى)
سُوَى: مصدر
( ليسوا سواء)
سَوَاء: اسم مصدر
( إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقاة )
تُقَاة: مصدر على غير الصدر
(خير الزاد التقوى)
التَقْوى: اسم معنى*
( وآتوا الزكاة)
الزَّكاة: جامد
( وكفلها زكريا)
زَكَريّا: صيغة مبالغة
( لا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء)
البِغَاء: مصدر باغى
( وجنى الجنتين دان)
جَنى: اسم جامد
( وجعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة)
النُبُوَّة: اسم معنى
( وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان)
العِصْيان: اسم مصدر
( ومعصية الرسول)
مَعْصِيَة: مصدر ميمي
( عاليهم ثياب سندس)
عَالِيَهم: اسم فاعل من علا
( فلما استيأسوا منه خلصوا نجيا)
نَجِيًّا: 
( إنما النجوى من الشيطان)
النجوى: اسم معنى*
( وتصلية جحيم)
تَصْلِيَة: اسم مصدر
( إني أخاف عليكم يوم التناد)
التَنَاد: مصدر تنادى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ( ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا)
> شِقْوَتُنا: مصدر
> ( هنالك الولاية لله الحق)
> الوَلايَة: مصدر
> ( نعم المولى ونعم النصير)
> المَولى: اسم جامد
> ( ورضوان من الله)
> رِضْوَان: مصدر
> ( ابتغاء مرضات الله)
> ...


التصحيح في الجمل المعْلمة بالحمرة

وللفائدة:
يمكنكم الاستعانة بكتاب ( الجدول في إعراب القرآن وصرفه وبيانه )
ويمكن تحميله من هنا:
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2797

----------


## عبد الله اليوسف

أستاذنا أبا مالك،
أما إني لا أحرص على قراءة شيء في هذا المنتدى المبارك حرصي على ما قراءة ما ترقمه مفاتيح حاسوبك
وإعراب قوله تعالى: "وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة" أشكل علي جدا؛
إن قلنا إن "ثلاثين" مفعول به، فأين في العربية أن "واعد" تنصب مفعولين! اجتهدت أن أظفر بمثال (بله شاهد) لهذا يكون سائغا فخاب مسعاي
أما القول إن "ثلاثين" حال فهو أشقّ علي فهما
وأقرب ما اطمأنت إليه نفسي أن "واعد" هنا وفي الآية الأخرى مضمنة معنى فعل آخر ربما كان "أجّل"
هذا سؤال مسترشد والله يحفظكم

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله في شيخنا الفاضل ، وزاد من علمه وفضله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أستاذنا أبا مالك،
> أما إني لا أحرص على قراءة شيء في هذا المنتدى المبارك حرصي على ما قراءة ما ترقمه مفاتيح حاسوبك


هذا مما أسعد به وأخشاه في آن يا أستاذنا الكريم، ونصيحتي لكل إخواني أن لا يأخذوا بشيء من كلامي حتى يسألوا أهل العلم؛ لأن أخاك لم يجاوز مرحلة المبتدئين بعد.




> وإعراب قوله تعالى: "وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة" أشكل علي جدا؛
> إن قلنا إن "ثلاثين" مفعول به، فأين في العربية أن "واعد" تنصب مفعولين! اجتهدت أن أظفر بمثال (بله شاهد) لهذا يكون سائغا فخاب مسعاي


أولا: الأفعال التي تتعدى لمفعولين غير محصورة يا أخي الفاضل، ولذلك لم يحصرها علماء النحو بخلاف التي تنصب ثلاثة مفاعيل.
ثانيا: يكفي في مثل هذا أن تأتي شواهد مثل هذه الآية، وقوله تعالى: {وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن} يدل على ذلك أيضا دلالة واضحة، وكذلك قوله تعالى: {ولكن لا تواعدوهن سرا} في أحد الأقوال.
ثالثا: نصوص العلماء على هذا كثيرة جدا، منذ عهد الأخفش حتى الآن، فما الذي يطلبه الدارس أكثر من هذا؟
رابعا: لا يلزم أن يأتي على كل لفظ شاهد بعينه من كلام العرب، بل يكفي في الألفاظ اللغوية نقل أئمة اللغة الموثوق بهم، وإذا تتبعت معجما من المعجمات مثل لسان العرب فلن تجده يذكر عند كل لفظ شاهدا.




> أما القول إن "ثلاثين" حال فهو أشقّ علي فهما


هذا القول أراه مرجوحا، ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن يكون له وجهه، لأنها على تقدير (معدودة هذا العدد).




> وأقرب ما اطمأنت إليه نفسي أن "واعد" هنا وفي الآية الأخرى مضمنة معنى فعل آخر ربما كان "أجّل"


الاعتراض وارد على هذا القول يا أخي الكريم كما هو وارد على ما سبق؛ لأنه قد يقال لك: أين في كلام العلماء أن (واعد) تتضمن معنى (أجل)؟
والذي عليه جماهير العلماء أن التضمين مقصور على السماع، خلافا لما أحدثته بعض المجامع.




> هذا سؤال مسترشد والله يحفظكم


آمين وإياكم.
ولا شك عندي في ذلك يا أخي الكريم.

----------


## السئول

> لدى بحبوحة الهون كائن , [/color]
> وجزاك الله خيرا


  أخي الفاضل كيف يكون هذا الكون خاصا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> كيف يكون هذا الكون خاصا ؟


ما إعراب (لدى) ؟

----------


## هشام الحلواني

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومة الرائعة

----------


## السئول

> ما إعراب (لدى) ؟


ظرف متعلق بالخبر كائن , وفي الآية أظن مستقرا كونا عاما ولو قلنا فلما رآه عنده لجاز ذلك ولو كان كونا خاصا لما جاز .
أرجو الإفادة وبارك الله فيك شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفيك بارك الله يا شيخنا الكريم.

ويبدو أن مسألة الكون العام والكون الخاص لم تتضح حتى الآن.
فأقول وبالله التوفيق:
الكون العام هو الذي لا يتعلق به شيء، بل يقصد به التعبير عن مجرد الحدوث والكينونة من غير تخصيص بمكان أو زمان أو حال أو نحو ذلك.
أما الكون الخاص فهو ما اختص بشيء من هذه الأمور.
وعليه فلو قلنا إن (عنده) في الآية تتعلق بـ(مستقرا) لكان ما في الآية كونا خاصا ولا إشكال حينئذ، وكذلك في البيت المذكور لو كان (لدى) متعلقا بـ(كائن) لكان كونا خاصا.
وأما إن قلنا إنها لا تتعلق بالاستقرار فحينئذ يورد السؤال عن ظهوره مع وجوب حذفه عند النحويين.
والجواب عن ذلك -على تقدير أن (عنده) لا تتعلق بـ(مستقرا)- أن الاستقرار في الآية ليس هو الاستقرار المقصود عند النحويين.

وإليك هذا الكلام للعلامة الألوسي لتوضيح المسألة:
(( فـ(مستقرا) منتصب على الحال و(عنده) متعلق به وهو على ما أشرنا إليه كون خاص ولذا ساغ ذكره، وظن بعضهم أنه كون عام فأشكل عليهم ذكره مع قول جمهور النحاة: إن متعلق الظرف إذا كان كونا عاما وجب حذفه، فالتزم بعضهم لذلك كون الظرف متعلقا بـ(رآه) لا به، ومنهم من ذهب -كابن مالك- إلى أن حذف ذلك أغلبي، وأنه قد يظهر كما في هذه الآية وقوله:
لك العز إن مولاك عز وإن يهن ............. فأنت لدى بحبوحة الهون كائن
وأنت تعلم أنه يمكن اعتبار ما في البيت كونا خاصا كالذي في الآية )).

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم أستاذنا الكريم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
كثيرا ما أقرأ في كتابات بعض الأعضاء تعبيرا يقحمون فيه كلمة (هكذا) مثل قولهم:
زيد سباق لمثل هكذا مواقف مشرفة ومرضية 
فما مدى صحة استعمال هذا التركيب ؟
شكر الله لكــ ووفقك وسدد خطاك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الذي أراه يا أستاذنا أن مثل هذا الاستعمال خطأ.

----------


## المبلغ

ماشاء الله أنتم على ثغر عظيم كان الله في عونكم
اللهم بارك في أبي مالك وفي زوجه وذريته ووفقه لكل خير وتقبل منه وارض عنه وكن له عونا ومددا

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الذي أراه يا أستاذنا أن مثل هذا الاستعمال خطأ.


شكر الله لك أستاذنا الكريم
لدي سؤال يخص (ال) التي تدخل على الأعلام كأن نقول:
جاء الزيدان او العُمران .
هل هي للتعريف ؟ مع العلم أن أسماء الأعلام معرفة ؟
أرجو التوضيح

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> ماشاء الله أنتم على ثغر عظيم كان الله في عونكم
> اللهم بارك في أبي مالك وفي زوجه وذريته ووفقه لكل خير وتقبل منه وارض عنه وكن له عونا ومددا


آمين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> شكر الله لك أستاذنا الكريم
> لدي سؤال يخص (ال) التي تدخل على الأعلام كأن نقول:
> جاء الزيدان او العُمران .
> هل هي للتعريف ؟ مع العلم أن أسماء الأعلام معرفة ؟
> أرجو التوضيح


العلم في مثل هذا يصير نكرة في التقدير يا أخي الكريم
وكأنك تقول: ( جاء المسمون بهذا الاسم ).

ومثله في ذلك العلم إذا دخلت عليه (لا) النافية للجنس؛ قال ابن مالك في الكافية الشافية:
وإن أتاك علم وهو اسم (لا) ............... فكن له بشائع مؤولا
كقولهم في رجز مروي ............ ( لا هيثم الليلة للمطي )

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> العلم في مثل هذا يصير نكرة في التقدير يا أخي الكريم
> وكأنك تقول: ( جاء المسمون بهذا الاسم ).


بارك الله فيكم.
ويتضح هذا أكثر في جمع المذكر السالم لأنهم يشترطون في مفرده العلمية، ثم  يشترطون التنكير في تحقق الجمع، وقد ألغز في ذلك البدر الدماميني بقوله:
أيا علماء الهند لا زال فضلكم * مدى الدهر يبدو في منازل سعده
ألمَّ بكم شخص غريب لتحسنوا * بإرشاده عند السؤال لقصده
وها هو يبدي ما تعسر فهـمه * عليه لتَهدوه إلى سبْل رشده
فيسأل ما أمر شرطتم وجـوده * لحكم فلم ترض النحاة برده
فلما وجدتم ذلك الأمر حاصلا * منعتم ثبوت الحكم إلا بقفده
وهذا لعمري في الغرابة غايـة * فهل من جواب تنعمون برده
وأجابه أحد الفضلاء، فقال:
أيا من على أفراس أفكاره غدا * يصيد عزيز الشاردات بجده
فهاك جوابًا للسؤال موضحـا * يفوق فريد الدر في نظم عِقده
قد اشترطوا في مفرد علميـة * لجمع على نهج المثنى وحـدِّه
فلما رأوا تعريف ذاك محققـا * أبوا جمعه إلا بإثبات ضـده
ويدفع ذا الإشكالَ أن شيوعه * لصحةِ جمع لا غنى عن وجوده
وتعريفه شرطٌ لإقدام حـاذق * عليه فلا تستغربوا شرط فقده

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأستاذين/ أبا مالك، وأبا بكر

كم من أيادٍ غُرِّ * مُستوْجِباتٍ شُكري
من المُكَنَّى اشتِهارًا  * بمالكٍ أو بَكْرِ

----------


## هناء عبد الله

ما وزن كلًا من:

جِثِيًّا:
عِتِيًّا:
صِلِيًّا:

نفع الله بعلمكم،،،

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أستاذنا الحبيب / القارئ المليجي
هذا من حسن ظنّك بأخيّك!
بارك الله فيك، وجزاك خيرًا.
ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى من العلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ما وزن كلًا من:
> جِثِيًّا:
> عِتِيًّا:
> صِلِيًّا:
> نفع الله بعلمكم،،،


كلها على وزن (فعول) وكسر أولها لمكان ما بعده من الكسر.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.
لكن لماذا لوَّنت (كلًا) باللون الأحمر!
آلصواب (كلٌ) لأنه خبر ما.*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ما) مبتدأ
و(وزن) خبر، مضاف
و(كل) مضاف إليه، فهو مجرور.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ومعنا تقرير آخر:
> وهو أنه لا يوجد نزاع فيما أعلم في استعمال (طبيعي)، واستعمالها موجود في كلام مئات العلماء، وهذا لا يوجد في (طبعي) ولا حتى نصفُ عُشره، فحتى لو قلنا بجواز استعمال (طبعي) فلا شك أن استعمال (طبيعي) مقدم عليها.


ظاهر كلام الشاطبي في شرح الألفية أنه يقول بمنع (طبيعي) !
قال: ( ومن هنا يكون قول العامة في النسب إلى المرية مريني أو مرني وفي النسب إلى الجزيرة جزيري خطأ إلا أن يسمع من ذلك شيء فيكون محفوظا، وكذلك قول الحكماء في النسب إلى الطبيعة: طبيعي، وإنما القياس في ذلك مروي وجزري وطبعي، إلا أنهم قالوا في معنى طبيعي: سليقي في النسب إلى السليقة وهي الطبيعة، فهذا مؤنس بعض التأنيس، وهو مع ذلك لا يقاس ).
مع أن الشاطبي يستعمل هذه النسبة في كتبه كثيرا ! 
فالذي يبدو أنه كان يقرر الأصل عموما دون هذا اللفظ بخصوصه، ويؤيد هذا ما ذكره من التأنيس الذي انضم إليه تأنيس آخر باستعمال أهل العلم من غير نكير.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> كلها على وزن (فعول) وكسر أولها لمكان ما بعده من الكسر.


بارك الله فيك يا أستاذنا.

وكُسِر أوَّلُها - في قراءة حَمزة والكسائيِّ وروايةِ حفْصٍ - لمكان ما بعده من الكسر... وليس كسْر أوَّلها بلازم؛ فقد قرأ الجمهور - بقيَّة العشرة - بضم الأول.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيك يا أستاذنا.
> 
> وكُسِر أوَّلُها - في قراءة حَمزة والكسائيِّ وروايةِ حفْصٍ - لمكان ما بعده من الكسر... وليس كسْر أوَّلها بلازم؛ فقد قرأ الجمهور - بقيَّة العشرة - بضم الأول.


آمين وإياك يا شيخنا الفاضل
والسؤال كان عن الكسر فقط فكان الجواب تبعا له.
وأنا لم أنف ما سوى الكسر كما لا يخفى عليكم، ولكنه قد يخفى على بعض الأعضاء فلذا أردت التنبيه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
الآية ( قد نعلم إنّه ليحزنك الذي يقولون... ) في سورة الأنعام الآية 33:
من المعروف أن قد هي حرف تحقيق مع الفعل الماضي و حرف تقليل مع الفعل الحاضر.. و هنا استخدم الله تعالى قد مع الحاضر.....و اعوذ بالله ان يكون هناك تقليل لعلمه ... فكيف يمكن استخدام "قد" مع علم الله و هو فعل حاضر...ففي هذا الاستخدام تقليل للفعل..فكيف ذلك؟؟

الجواب:
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
لا يلزم أن تفيد (قد) التقليل مع المضارع، بل قد تفيد معاني أخرى ذكرها العلماء، وخاصة أصحاب التصانيف في حروف المعاني؛ كالمرادي في الجنى الداني وغيره.
والحروف إذا تعددت دلالاتها لا يعرف المعنى المقصود منها إلا من السياق؛ لأن الحرف نفسه لا يتغير من موضع إلى موضع.
وإذا نظرنا إلى كلام العرب وجدنا أن (قد) إذا جاءت مع أفعال العلم أفادت التحقيق لا التقليل؛ كمثل قول الشاعر الجاهلي:
قد يعلم القوم إذ طالت غزاتهم ......... وأرملوا الزاد أني منفذ زادي
فالشاعر هنا يتمدح بهذا الوصف، ولا يتم تمدحه إن كانت (قد) للتقليل كما لا يخفى.
وقال أبو محجن الثقفي (إسلامي):
قد يعلم القوم أنا من سراتهم .......... إذا سما بصر الرعديدة الفرق
والكلام فيه كالكلام في البيت السابق.
وعلامة صحة هذا المعنى أنك إن حذفت (قد) من الكلام لم يفسد المعنى ولم يتأثر السياق؛ كما في قول الفرزدق:
تسمّع وأنصت يا يزيد مقالتي .......... وهل أنت إن أفهمتك الحق فاهمه
أنبّئك ما قد يعلم الناس كلهم .......... وما جاهل شيئا كمن هو عالمه
وكذلك الفعل (رأى) كما في قول دريد بن الصمة:
فلما عصوني كنت منهم وقد أرى ........... غوايتهم وأنني غير مهتد
فهو يعلم وقوعهم في الغواية ولا يشك في هذا.
وفي حديث التخيير في البخاري قالت عائشة: (قد أعلم أن أبوي لم يكونا يأمراني بفراقك) فهي تجزم بهذا ولا تشك فيه كما لا يخفى.
وهذا الاستعمال شائع في الكلام حتى عند المتأخرين كما في قول القاضي علي بن عبد العزيز الجرجاني:
إذا قيل هذا منهل قلت قد أرى .......... ولكن نفس الحر تحتمل الظما
والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وإذا نظرنا إلى كلام العرب وجدنا أن (قد) إذا جاءت مع أفعال العلم أفادت التحقيق لا التقليل؛


أحسنتم.
وقال تعالى:
((قد يعلمُ الله الذين يتسلَّلون منكم لِواذا .... )).
((.... قد يعلمُ ما أنتُم عليهِ .... )).
((قد يعلم الله المعوِّقينَ منكُم ...)).
وقال تعالى:
((قد نرى تقلُّبَ وجهِك في السماء .....)).

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك أحسن الله إليك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه أرجو أن تساعدني على الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة المتعلقة بهذا النص جزاك الله خيرا
النص:قال ابن النحاس :(...اختلف  الناس في رافع الفاعل ماذا ؟فذهب المحققون من النحاة أن الرافع له ما أسند  إليه من الفعل ، أو ما قام مقامه ، ونقل عن جماعة من المغاربة أن مذهب  طائفة من الكوفيين أن الفاعل يرتفع بإحداث الفعل ... ونقل ابن عمرون رحمه  الله أن مذهب خلف الأحمر –رحمه الله- أن العامل في الفاعل معنى الفاعلية  ... ونقل ابن الدهان رحمه الله في شرح الإيضاح له أن مذهب عيسى بن عمر  وهشام والكسائي وسعدان أن الفاعل يرتفع بالوصف ، والمفعول ينتصب بخروجه عن  الوصف ... ونقل غيرهم أن مذهب هشام رحمه الله أن الفاعل يرتفع بالإسناد ،  وهو الذي يشير إليه كلام ابن جني رحمه الله في اللمع حيث قال :وحقيقة رفعه  بإسناد الفعل إليه ... وإنما كانت مرتبة الفاعل التقدم لأنه يتنزل من الفعل منزلة الجزء ، ولا كذلك المفعول ...) (*شرح ابن النحاس على مقرب ابن عصفور في علم النحو ص 80-*82) الأسئلة: 1-ما هو العامل في الفاعل عند الكوفيين ؟ مثل لذلك . 02-ما معنى (يرتفع الفاعل بالوصف )؟ 3-ما وجه تنزل الفاعل منزلة الجزء من الكل ؟ 4- في النص تجاذب بين المذاهب ، ماذا تلاحظ؟ حدد هذه المذاهب ، وأهم أعلامها ، وبعض ثمار هذا الاختلاف .
5-من هم :العلماء المذكورون في النص وأعني بالتحديد: ابن عمرون وهشام وسعدان.
جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك أحسن الله إليك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه أرجو أن تساعدني على الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة المتعلقة بهذا النص جزاك الله خيرا
> النص:قال ابن النحاس :(...اختلف  الناس في رافع الفاعل ماذا ؟فذهب المحققون من النحاة أن الرافع له ما أسند  إليه من الفعل ، أو ما قام مقامه ، ونقل عن جماعة من المغاربة أن مذهب  طائفة من الكوفيين أن الفاعل يرتفع بإحداث الفعل ... ونقل ابن عمرون رحمه  الله أن مذهب خلف الأحمر –رحمه الله- أن العامل في الفاعل معنى الفاعلية  ... ونقل ابن الدهان رحمه الله في شرح الإيضاح له أن مذهب عيسى بن عمر  وهشام والكسائي وسعدان أن الفاعل يرتفع بالوصف ، والمفعول ينتصب بخروجه عن  الوصف ... ونقل غيرهم أن مذهب هشام رحمه الله أن الفاعل يرتفع بالإسناد ،  وهو الذي يشير إليه كلام ابن جني رحمه الله في اللمع حيث قال :وحقيقة رفعه  بإسناد الفعل إليه ... وإنما كانت مرتبة الفاعل التقدم لأنه يتنزل من الفعل منزلة الجزء ، ولا كذلك المفعول ...) (*شرح ابن النحاس على مقرب ابن عصفور في علم النحو ص 80-*82) الأسئلة: 1-ما هو العامل في الفاعل عند الكوفيين ؟ مثل لذلك . 02-ما معنى (يرتفع الفاعل بالوصف )؟ 3-ما وجه تنزل الفاعل منزلة الجزء من الكل ؟ 4- في النص تجاذب بين المذاهب ، ماذا تلاحظ؟ حدد هذه المذاهب ، وأهم أعلامها ، وبعض ثمار هذا الاختلاف .
> 5-من هم :العلماء المذكورون في النص وأعني بالتحديد: ابن عمرون وهشام وسعدان.
> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل


....... للتذكير أستاذنا الكريم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

1- العامل المذكور في الكلام هو معنى الفاعلية كما ذكر المؤلف نفسه بعد ذلك؛ أي أنه رفع لأنه فاعل في المعنى.
2- (يرتفع الفاعل بالوصف) قد شرحه المؤلف بعد ذلك نقلا عن الكسائي، فإذا قلنا: (ضرب زيد عمرا) فالضارب هو (زيد) فهو موصوف بهذا الوصف ومن ثم رفع.
3- وجه تنزل الفاعل من الفعل منزلة الجزء (ولا تقل: من الكل) أن الفعل يستلزم الفاعل، والفاعل لا يتقدم على فعله.
4- هذا سؤال طويل جدا، وليس فيه استشكال.
5- هؤلاء العلماء مترجمون في الموضع المشار إليه يا شيخنا الفاضل، لكن يبدو لي أن المحقق أخطأ في ترجمة (سعدان) والصواب (ابن سعدان) وهو الكوفي صاحب المختصر، توفي 231 هـ.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

شكر الله لك يا شيخنا الكريم ورزقك سعادة الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أم شُريك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

مما لا شك فيه أن المناظرات كان لها التأثير البالغ في إثراء النحو ..

في كل طور من أطوارهـ ..

فما هي أهم المراجع التي تحدثت عن أثر المناظرات في إثراء النحو ؟؟؟

وعن تطور تلك المناظرات النحوية عبر الأزمنة؟
وماهي هي أبرز المناظرات عبر أطوار النحو المختلفة ..؟ 
وهل ظهرت المناظرت عند المغرب الإسلامي ..
أم فقط اقتصرت على الكوفة والبصرة؟ 

مع ذكر أهم المراجع التي تفيدني في بحثي وهو 

(المناظرات النحوية ودورها في إثراء النحو )
وكلي ثقة  بعد الله بالأستاذ أبا مالك العوضي ...
نفعنا الله بعلمك..

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

أرجو منك أخي الكريم أن تدلى بدلوك في المشاركة التالية فأنا والله - بحق لا مجاملة - تؤنسني آراؤك :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=90189

----------


## أم شُريك

هل توجد شروح حديثة ميسرة لكتاب سيبويه  (الكتاب)..؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=84530

----------


## أُفكِّر

لا أدري لم تفتقد كتب الصرف تفصيلا دقيقا في باب بناء اسم الفاعل والمشتقات الأخرى فقد أرهقني البحث في ذلك

ومن المسائل التي جاوزت العام في البحث عن أمثلتها 

المضعف المعتل العين 

كيف يبنى منها فاعِل؟  وفعّال؟ بغض النظر عن معنى الفعل؟

مع شكري

----------


## عاشق اللغه الفصحه

السلام عليكم 
لي سؤال عن كلمه ايام الوارده في سوره البقره في قوله تعالى { اياما معدودات فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه} لماذا نصبت كلمه ايام 
وشكرا

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك العوضي ، أرجو أن تمدني بيد العون في فهم ما يلي :
ذكر سيبويه في الكتاب في (باب مجاري أواخر الكلم من العربية ):
(( وهي تجري على ثمانية مجارٍ‏:‏ على النصب والجرّ والرفع والجزم والفتح والضمّ  والكسر والوقف‏.‏
 وهذه المجاري الثمانية يجمعهنّ في اللفظ أربعة أضرب‏:‏ فالنصب والفتح في اللفظ  ضرب واحد والجرّ والكسر فيه ضرب واحد وكذلك الرفع والضمّ والجزم والوقف‏.‏
 وإنما ذكرت لك ثمانية مجار لأفرق بين ما يدخله ضرب من هذه الأربعة لما يحدث فيه  العامل - وليس شيء منها إلا وهو يزول عنه - وبين ما يبنى عليه الحرف بناءً لا يزول  عنه لغير شيء أحدث ذلك فيه من العوامل التي لكلّ منها ضرب من اللفظ في الحرف وذلك  الحرف حرف الإعراب‏.))
01-أريد شرح ما أراده سيبويه من التفريق بين الإعراب والبناء .
02-تبيين علاقة العامل وأهميته في إعراب الكلم .
03-ما إعراب كلمة (كذلك) المكتوبة باللون الأحمر في نص سيبويه ، وهل يجوز أن تكون الكاف اسمية في هذه الحالة .
أرجو أن لا أكون قد أكثرت التسآل عليك .
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ورزقك سعادة الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أم شُريك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
من هم أهم العلماء الذين تأثروا بمنهج سيبويه في التأليف على غرار كتابه "الكتاب"؟

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالك العوضي ، أرجو أن تمدني بيد العون في فهم ما يلي :
> ذكر سيبويه في الكتاب في (باب مجاري أواخر الكلم من العربية ):
> (( وهي تجري على ثمانية مجارٍ‏:‏ على النصب والجرّ والرفع والجزم والفتح والضمّ  والكسر والوقف‏.‏
>  وهذه المجاري الثمانية يجمعهنّ في اللفظ أربعة أضرب‏:‏ فالنصب والفتح في اللفظ  ضرب واحد والجرّ والكسر فيه ضرب واحد وكذلك الرفع والضمّ والجزم والوقف‏.‏
>  وإنما ذكرت لك ثمانية مجار لأفرق بين ما يدخله ضرب من هذه الأربعة لما يحدث فيه  العامل - وليس شيء منها إلا وهو يزول عنه - وبين ما يبنى عليه الحرف بناءً لا يزول  عنه لغير شيء أحدث ذلك فيه من العوامل التي لكلّ منها ضرب من اللفظ في الحرف وذلك  الحرف حرف الإعراب‏.))
> 01-أريد شرح ما أراده سيبويه من التفريق بين الإعراب والبناء .
> 02-تبيين علاقة العامل وأهميته في إعراب الكلم .
> 03-ما إعراب كلمة (كذلك) المكتوبة باللون الأحمر في نص سيبويه ، وهل يجوز أن تكون الكاف اسمية في هذه الحالة .
> ...


  في انتظار كرمكم أستاذنا الفاضل

----------


## أم شُريك

لو أردنا عقد مقارنة بين كتاب سيبوية "الكتاب" وكتاب المبرد "المقتضب  فما هي أبرز الفروقات؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معذرة من التأخر في الجواب، وأرجو إمهالي بعض الوقت، وجزيتم خيرا

وهذا سؤال قديم أردت نقله هنا:

السؤال:
هل تبويب علم النحو على الطريقة اليونانية

الجواب:
هذا السؤال له علاقة بسؤال أعم منه، وهو : هل النحو العربي تأثر بالمنطق اليوناني؟
فإذا قلنا إن النحو العربي تأثر بالمنطق اليوناني فلا إشكال حينئذ في أن يكون التبويب على الطريقة اليونانية أو ليس على الطريقة اليونانية؛ لأن التأثر حاصل حاصل، وهناك مناقشات طويلة بين المعاصرين في مسألة تأثر النحو العربي بالمنطق اليوناني، ومن العجيب أن كثيرا من المعاصرين يرى هذا التأثر حقيقة واقعة لا مجال للتشكيك فيها، وهذا خطأ واضح، بل خلل عظيم في منهجية البحث؛ لأن مجرد وجود توافق أو تشابه بين أمرين لا يعني بالضرورة تأثر أحدهما بالآخر، هذا إن سلمنا وجود مثل هذا التشابه الواضح، مع أن الحقيقة أن التشابه لا يرقى لمثل هذه الدرجة من الوضوح.
والكلام هنا عن النحو العربي في أوائل نشأته؛ لأنه لا نزاع في أن النحو عند المتأخرين قد تأثر بعلوم اليونان، إلا أن هذا التأثر أيضا لا يعدو أن يكون تأثرا من باب إعمال العقل في أقوال الماضين، كما نقول الآن: إن الحضارة الأوربية تأثرت بالحضارة العربية، فهل معنى هذا أن الحضارة الأوربية الآن أخذت العلوم عن العرب كما هي من غير تطوير؟ أو أخذتها على علاتها من غير إعمال فكر في الصواب والخطأ؟ لا يقول هذا عاقل.
فالمقصود أن هذه المسألة فيها إفراط وتفريط مبني في كثير منه على ضعف التأهيل العلمي عند من يتكلم في هذه المسائل؛ لأنها تحتاج إلى معرفة واسعة بالنحو واللغة وكذلك معرفة واسعة بتاريخ العلوم ومعرفة واسعة بالتراجم وغير ذلك.

وننظر الآن في المسألة المطروحة بخصوصها، فنقول: إن تبويب علم النحو ليس شيئا متفقا عليه بين النحويين، فالطريقة التي سار عليها سيبويه في كتابه تختلف عن الطريقة التي سار عليها ابن جني في اللمع، والطريقة التي سار عليها الزمخشري في المفصل تختلف عن الطريقة التي سار عليها ابن مالك في الألفية، وكذلك فالسيوطي وهو من آخر أئمة النحو قد سار على تبويب جديد تماما في ألفيته النحوية وأيضا في كتابه جمع الجوامع الذي شرحه في همع الهوامع، فلا معنى للسؤال عن تأثر تبويب علم النحو بالطريقة اليونانية ما دام العلماء يختلفون هذا الاختلاف الشديد في طريقة تبويب النحو أصلا.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم:

أخي أبا مالك/
أستشيرك في أفضل منظومة في الصرف لدراستها وحفظها - بعد حفظ الألفية- وياحبذا أن تكون قد سُجِّلت صوتيًّا.


جـوزيت خيرًا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ينظر هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...57&postcount=6

----------


## هناء عبد الله

هل لنظم الشافية تسجيل صوتي؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ليس لها تسجيل صوتي فيما أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
ما الفرق - أخي أبا مالك - بين:
( مُبَاع ) و ( مَبِيع )

( مُقَال ) و ( مَقُول )؟

أرى أنهما يشتركان في معنى المفعولية، وأن مضموميّ الميم من الفعل غير الثلاثي، ومفتوحيها من الفعل الثلاثي!

فما رأيك؟ بوركتَ.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كلامكم صحيح، وبقي فقط تحديد معنى كل فعل؛ لأن الرباعي يختلف عن الثلاثي في المعنى.
أباع الشيء، فالشيء مُباع : أي عرضه للبيع - باع الشيء فالشيء مبيع : أي بادله بثمنه.
أقال المرء من عثرته، فهو مُقال - وقال المرء شيئا فالشيء مقول.

----------


## خديجة إيكر

يُشتقّ اسم المفعول من الرباعي أو مزيد الثلاثي -كما هو معروف -بزيادة ميم مضمومة في أوله و فتح ما قبل آخره : و لكن الفعلين موضع السؤال حدث فيهما إعلال بالنقل : أقال - مُقال ، ( أصلُه مُقْوَل ) ، و أباع - مُباع (  أصله مُبْيَع ) حيث نُقِلت فتحة الواو و الياء إلى الساكن الصحيح قبلها مع قلب الواو و الياء ألفاً .
بينما  اسم المفعول من الثلاثي الأجوف الواوي  ( قال ) و الأجوف اليائي ( باع ) يُصاغ على وزن مفعول كالثلاثي ولكن الذي حدث فيهما  يُسمى إعلالاً بالحذف ، حيث يُحذف منهما واو المفعول : فمَقول أصلُه مَقْوُول ، و مَبِيع أصله مَبْيُوع . فحُذفت منهما واو مفعول .

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله فيكما، وعلمكما ما ينفعكنا، ونفعمكما بما علمكما، وزادكما علمًا.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> أباع الشيء، فالشيء مُباع : أي عرضه للبيع - باع الشيء فالشيء مبيع : أي بادله بثمنه.


أستاذي أبا مالك/
هناك من عارض قولكم بقوله: أن مُباع من الأخطاء اللغوية الشائعة، وأن هذا الفعل متعدٍ بنفسه فلا يعدى بالهمزة !

هذا القول لم يرق لي، فما ردكم عليهم؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
(مباع) من الأخطاء الشائعة حقا، لكن لماذا؟ لأنها ليست بمعنى (مبيع) وإنما بمعنى معروض للبيع؛ لأن (أباع) تختلف عن (باع).
وهو ما قلتُه.

فصاحب الاعتراض لم يقرأ كلامي، وإنما نُقِل له الكلام خطأ.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

لم تقل بارك الله فيكم أنها من الأخطاء اللغوية
بل قلت: أن معنى مباع يختلف عن معنى مبيع، ثم وضحت معنى كل منها.
ولماذا هي خطأ لغوي؟ حتى وإن اختلفت عن معنى باع!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لم يقل أحد إن (أباع) خطأ مطلقا، وإنما قالوا إنها خطأ؛ لأن العامة تستعملها بمعنى (باع).
فهذا هو محل الخطأ.
فيرجى التأمل في المسألة وقراءة ما كتب بعناية.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بوركتم
إذًا (مُباع) ليست خطأً لغويًا إذا استعملت بمعنى معروض للبيع. 

جوزيت خيرًا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

ما قولكم بوركتم في نوع (شِقْوَتُنا) في قوله تعالى:
(قالوا ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا)
فهناك من قال على أنها اسم هيئة؛ لأنها على وزن فِعْلَة.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
شيخنا الفاضل أريد إعراب ما علمته بالأحمر في هذه الجملة :
من هو صاحب كتاب (الإمتاع والمؤانسة ) ؟
إذا قلنا : إن (من) مبتدأ و (هو) مبتدأ آخر ، فأين هو الخبر ؟ وهل يصح ما بعدها أن يكون خبرا .
وإذا كان اسم الاستفهام (من) خبرا مقدما ، كيف نعرب (هو ) ، و (صاحب) . 
أرجو توضيحا لهذه المسألة وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ما قولكم بوركتم في نوع (شِقْوَتُنا) في قوله تعالى:
> (قالوا ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا)
> فهناك من قال على أنها اسم هيئة؛ لأنها على وزن فِعْلَة.


لا أدري على أي أساس تكون اسم هيئة؟ فهي مصدر اتفاقا فيما أعلم، والمصدر قد يأتي على وزن (فِعْلة) سماعا كما قال ابن مالك:
فَعْل وفُعْل وفِعْل أو بتاء مؤنـ .... ـث أو الألف المقصور متصلا
مثل: فتنة، ونعمة، وفطنة، وحمية، وغيرها.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> شيخنا الفاضل أريد إعراب ما علمته بالأحمر في هذه الجملة :
> من هو صاحب كتاب (الإمتاع والمؤانسة ) ؟
> إذا قلنا : إن (من) مبتدأ و (هو) مبتدأ آخر ، فأين هو الخبر ؟ وهل يصح ما بعدها أن يكون خبرا .
> وإذا كان اسم الاستفهام (من) خبرا مقدما ، كيف نعرب (هو ) ، و (صاحب) . 
> أرجو توضيحا لهذه المسألة وجزاك الله خيرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا يجوز استعمال الضمير في هذا الموضع يا شيخنا الفاضل، فالصواب أن يقال: (من صاحب ...)
وعليه فلا إشكال في إعرابه.
ولكن لو قيل بصحة هذا التعبير؛ فحينئذ يمكن إعرابه على أن (من هو) مبتدأ وخبر، ويكون (صاحب) بدلا من الضمير، والإشكال فيه من جهة الإضمار قبل الذكر وهو جائز في مواضع ليس هذا منها.
والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم:
مانوع الهمزة في الفعل: أقال و أباع؟
فهي مغيرة لمعنى الفعل: قال وباع.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم:
> مانوع الهمزة في الفعل: أقال و أباع؟
> فهي مغيرة لمعنى الفعل: قال وباع.


الفعل (أقال) يحتمل عدة معان:
- فإن كان من إقالة البيع فالفعل يائي المادة وحينئذ فلا يكون له علاقة بالفعل (قال) من القول؛ لأن هذا واوي، وحينئذ لا يكون للهمزة معنى؛ لأن الفعل الثلاثي في هذا المعنى ضعيف، ولو قلنا بصحته فحينئذ تكون الهمزة لموافقة الثلاثي؛ قال ابن زيد في زياداته على لامية الأفعال:
بأفعل استغن أو طاوع مجرده ..... وللإزالة والوجدان قد حصلا
وقد يوافق مفتوحا ومنكسرا ..... ثلاثيا كوعى والمرء قد نملا
- وإن كان بمعنى (جعله يقول) فحينئذ تكون الهمزة للتعدية؛ قال في نظم المقصود:
لهمز إفعال معان سبعة ........... تعدية صيرورة وكثرة
حينونة إزالة وجدان ........... كذاك تعريض فذا البيان

أما الهمزة في (أباع) فهي للتعريض.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله فيكم. 



> أما الهمزة في (أباع) فهي للتعريض.


ما معنى التعريض؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معناه: تعريض الشيء للفعل؛ فأباع معناها: عرض الشيء للبيع، وأظَنَّ: معناها عرض الشخص للظن، وأقتَلَ: معناها عرض الشخص للقتل، وهكذا.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

زادكم الله علمًا وفهمًا ونفع بكم لغة قرآنه الكريم.

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذنا الكريم : شكر الله لك ووفقك وسدد خطاك 
يقول الشاعر إليا ابو ماضي :
احسن وإن لم تجز حتى بالثنا .... أي الجزاء الغيث يبغي إن همى 
هل استعمال (حتى) في هذا الموضع صحيح ؟ وإن كان كذلك كيف نعربها ؟
ولدي استفسار عن كلمة خارطة او خريطة ؛ أيهما صواب .
وهل يعد من الطباق إذا كان لدينا نص فيه كلمتان متضادتان غير أن إحداهما في أول النص والثانية في آخره ؟ 
وجزاك الله عنا ألف خير

----------


## أم شُريك

أين أجد نص قول كلاٍ من ابن الضائع وابن حيان بعدم  جواز لاستشهاد بالحديث الشريف "في النحو" أريد النص من كتبهم ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قول ابن الضائع في شرح الجمل له، ولم أقف عليه، ولكن نقله عنه البغدادي في مقدمة خزانة الأدب
وقول أبي حيان في شرح التسهيل له، ونقله عنه أيضا البغدادي في الموضع المشار إليه، ومن قبله السيوطي في الاقتراح وغيره.

----------


## أم شُريك

جزيت خيراً .

----------


## أم شُريك

إذا سمحت أستاذنا  الفاضل لدي استفسار : لقد عرفنا أدلة الذين أمتنعوا عن الأحتجاج بالحديث النبوي ولكن هل يقتصر ذلك على أبي حيان وابن الضائع ؟ أما أن هناك من النحاة من أمتنع وصرح بذلك ؟ 
ومن مِن العلماء أجاز الأحتجاج وصرح بذلك وماهي أدلته؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الذين لا يحتجون بالحديث في النحو وصرحوا بذلك كثيرون؛ منهم:
- أبو سليمان الخطابي (388) كما في المصباح المنير ( مادة: و س ط)
- أبو البركات ابن الأنباري (577) كما في كتابه الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف.
- ابن الجوزي (597) كما في كتابه تقويم اللسان.
- أبو البقاء العكبري (616) كما في كتابه التبيين.
- السيوطي (911) كما في همع الهوامع، وخالف ذلك في حواشيه على كتب السنة.

والذين يحتجون أيضا كثيرون ولا سيما من المتأخرين.

ولكن التحرير في المسألة التفصيل بحسب قوة القرائن وضعفها في تغيير الرواة؛ كما يُستقرى من صنيع الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري.

وينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...65&postcount=6

----------


## هناء عبد الله

في قولك:
جُزِيتَ خيرًا.  
و جُوزِيتَ خيرًا.

ما الاستعمال الأفصح في مقام الدعاء؟ حيث إن الفعل جازى يدل على المشاركة والمفاعلة فهل هذا المعنى يصح في مقام الدعاء!*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الأدق استعمالا فيما أرى (جزيت خيرا)، ولعله هو الأفصح والأشهر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

جزيت خيرًا.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

لكن ما السبب في جعل: جزيت أفصح من جوزيت؟

شاكرة لكم...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ما معنى (الأفصح)؟
معناه ( الأكثر استعمالا، والأكثر دورانا في كلام الفصحاء ).
هذا هو المعنى الذي عليه جمهور العلماء، خلافا لمن قال إن (الأفصح) هو الأقرب للقياس.

فإذا نظرنا إلى الأكثر استعمالا في الكلام وجدناه (جزيت خيرا) وليس (جوزيت خيرا)
ففي القرآن مثلا كثير من الآيات المشتملة على تصريفات الفعل (جزى)؛ مثل {وكذلك نجزي المحسنين}.
وفي حديث التيمم قال أسيد بن حضير لعائشة: (جزاك الله خيرا)
وفي الشعر:
قول الحطيئة:
جزاك الله شرا من عجوز ....... ولقاك العقوق من البنينا
وقول أبي الأسود الدؤلي:
أمير المؤمنين جزيت خيرا ........ أرحنا من قباع بني المغيرة
وقول أبي فراس الحمداني:
وقائلة تقول جزيت خيرا ........ لقد حاميت عن حرم المعالي
وقول البحتري:
جزيت عن الإسلام خيرا ولا يضع ...... لك الله في الإسلام ما أنت فاعله
وغيرها كثير.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جُزيتَ خيرًا يا أستاذنا ...
وجُزِيَت السائلة خيرًا، فهو سؤال وجيه. 
وللذكرى، يُرجى مطالعة هذه المشاركة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...1&postcount=25

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذنا الكريم : شكر الله لك ووفقك وسدد خطاك 
> يقول الشاعر إليا ابو ماضي :
> احسن وإن لم تجز حتى بالثنا .... أي الجزاء الغيث يبغي إن همى 
> هل استعمال (حتى) في هذا الموضع صحيح ؟ وإن كان كذلك كيف نعربها ؟
> ولدي استفسار عن كلمة خارطة او خريطة ؛ أيهما صواب .
> وهل يعد من الطباق إذا كان لدينا نص فيه كلمتان متضادتان غير أن إحداهما في أول النص والثانية في آخره ؟ 
> وجزاك الله عنا ألف خير


أرجو أن أجد إجابة على سؤالي شكر الله لكم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الذين لا يحتجون بالحديث في النحو وصرحوا بذلك كثيرون؛ منهم:
> - أبو سليمان الخطابي (388) كما في المصباح المنير ( مادة: و س ط)


يبدو أن ذلك مما فهمه صاحب المصباح وليس منصوص الإمام الخطابي.
وتنظر عبارة الخطابي في مقدمة غريب الحديث له (ص 47).

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذنا الكريم : شكر الله لك ووفقك وسدد خطاك 
> يقول الشاعر إليا ابو ماضي :
> احسن وإن لم تجز حتى بالثنا .... أي الجزاء الغيث يبغي إن همى 
> هل استعمال (حتى) في هذا الموضع صحيح ؟ وإن كان كذلك كيف نعربها ؟
> ولدي استفسار عن كلمة خارطة او خريطة ؛ أيهما صواب .
> وهل يعد من الطباق إذا كان لدينا نص فيه كلمتان متضادتان غير أن إحداهما في أول النص والثانية في آخره ؟ 
> وجزاك الله عنا ألف خير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم استعمال حتى هنا صحيح يا أخي الكريم؛ وهي (حتى) الجارة؛ والتقدير (وإن لم تجز حتى جزاء بالثنا) وحذف لفهمه من السياق.

وأما الخارطة والخريطة فهما بالمعنى المعاصر مستحدثتان، و(الخريطة) عند القدماء فهي وعاء من الجلد، وسميت رسائل الأمراء بذلك لأنها توضع فيها.
وعليه فإن أريد الأقرب للاستعمال المعاصر فهي (الخريطة) لا (الخارطة)، والله أعلم.

وأما الطباق بين كلمتين فلا يلزم أن يكونا في جملة نحوية واحدة، ولكن لا بد من كونهما في سياق واحد بحيث يتضح منه قصد المقابلة حتى لا يحمل الكلام ما لا يحتمله؛ فمثلا في قوله تعالى: {أولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى} يمكن أن يقال فيه طباق، لكن لا يصح أن يقال بالطباق بين كلمة في أول سورة البقرة وكلمة في آخرها مثلا من غير سياق جامع.

والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> جُزيتَ خيرًا يا أستاذنا ...
> وجُزِيَت السائلة خيرًا، فهو سؤال وجيه. 
> وللذكرى، يُرجى مطالعة هذه المشاركة:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...1&postcount=25


بارك الله فيك. 
هذا ما ذهبت إليه عند رجوعي للمعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم، فوجدت ماتفضلت به (وهو أن الفعل جزى يأتي بجانب الإحسان للمؤمنين وأيضًا لمجازاة الكافرين)
أما الفعل جازى فلم أجد له ألا آية واحدة: (وهل نجازي إلا الكفور)،
وأرى - بعلمي القاصر - أن الثقل اللفظي والزيادة في الفعل دلالة على الثقل المعنوي، فلا يستحب أن يقال في مقام المكآفأة والشكر: جوزيتِ خيرًا؛ لأنه يوهم تكلف من قائلة. 

رأي طالبة علم، قد يخطئ وقد يصيب.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

مدَّ - ظلَّ - شدَّ - ملَّ - زفَّ - سنَّ.*

هذه الأفعال وغيرها - مما أدغم فيها عينها مع لامها - كيف أعرف ما منها مكسور العين، وما منها مفتوحه!

ما وزن : (معيشة)؟

باركم الله فيكم وفي هذه الموضوع المبارك، وأأسف لكثرة أسئلتي!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

1- يعرف ذلك بتصريف الفعل سماعا، وبالقواعد الصرفية قياسا، وبرده إلى تاء الفاعل؛ مدَدت، وظلِلت، وهكذا.

2- معيشة على وزن مفعِلة ، وأجاز سيبويه أن تكون مفعُلة أيضا، لكن الأول أشهر وأقرب.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> 2- معيشة على وزن مفعِلة ، وأجاز سيبويه أن تكون مفعُلة أيضا، لكن الأول أشهر وأقرب.


الياء في (مَعِيْشَة) أصلية، من الفعل : عاش، وهي عين الكلمة (ساكنة)، وإذا قابلنا الحركات والسكنات على الوزن: مَفعِلة (الذي ذكرتموه) فإن العين تكون فيه متحركة!
فما علة ذلك؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا إعلال قياسي معروف في الصرف؛ استثقلت الكسرة على الياء فنقلت إلى الحرف قبلها؛ ومثل ذلك (يبيع) فهي على وزن (يفْعِل).

----------


## هناء عبد الله

اتضحت الصورة/ بارك الله في علمكم.

----------


## أم شُريك

السلام عليكم ،،
أستاذتنا الفاضل ماهي أهم الكتب أو المراجع التي تحدث عن موت الألفاظ العربية أو هجرها وتركها ورفضها قديماً وحديثاً؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لم أقف على كتاب مفرد في هذه المسألة، وقد ألمح إلى شيء منها أنستاس الكرملي في كتابه ( نشوء اللغة العربية ونموها واكتهالها ).

----------


## هناء عبد الله

أحسن الله إليكم.

ما نوع :(حتى) في قول الشاعر:
فواعجبًا حتى كليبًا تسبني ...

يقول الفراء: أموت وفي نفسي شيء من حتى!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الرواية المعروفة للبيت (حتى كليبٌ) بالرفع، وعليه فتكون (حتى) ابتدائية، فلا تعمل فيما بعدها.
وجوز بعض العلماء الجر على أن تكون (حتى) جارة.
أما النصب فلم أقف عليه لا رواية ولا وجها.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

زادكم الله علمًا وفهمًا.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أستاذي الفاضل، لدي بعض من الأسئلة أود التأكد من صحتها - إذا تكرمت- وهي:

ما مدى صحة هذه الجمل:

1/ في قولك: (ياللأم ياللأخت) مستغاث غير أصيل.
2/ قولك: (يا لك لي) جملة صحيحة.
3/ حذف المستغاث في يالله جائز.
4/ في قوله تعالى: (ياليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون) الياء للتنبيه.
5/ في قوله تعالى: (يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية) جملة (ارجعي) واقعة جوابًا لطلب؟
و(راضيةً مرضيةً) حال متعددة؟
6/ يمتنع ترخيم (معاوية بن أبي سفيان)؛ لأنه موصوف.


نفع الله بعلمكم الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
قرأت الأسئلة، وأرجو إمهالي بعض الوقت حتى أنظر .

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أستاذنا الفاضل/ أأسف كل الأسف على ازعاجكم، لديَّ أمثلة صرفية في موضوع الإعلال والإبدال أود التأكد من صحتها، وهي:

1/ قلبت الواو همزة في (ركائب).
2/ قلبت ألف المفرد ياءً في (قناطير).
3/ قلبت الواو ألفًا في (تناجى).
4/ قلبت الياء ألفًا في (استعاد).
5/ قلبت الياء همزة في (سيائد).
6/ (أعاد) أصابها إعلال بالنقل والتسكين والقلب.
7/ قلبت الواو ياءً في (السامي).
8/ الفعل (اهتان) من الهوان، قلبت فيه الواو ألفًا لأنه على وزن افتعل غير دال على مشاركة.

بانتظاركم...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

1- صحيح
2- صحيح
3- صحيح
4- قلبت الواو ألفا في استعاد؛ لأنه من ( ع و د )
5- صحيح
6- إعلال بالنقل والقلب، وأما التسكين فهو تابع للنقل؛ لأن حرف العلة يسكن بعد نقل حركته إلى ما قبله.
7- صحيح
8- صحيح

والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

أجزل المولى لك العطاء، ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب.

بانتظار رأيك في صحة الجمل النحوية.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> 4/ قلبت الياء ألفًا في (استعاد).


عفوًا نسيت إعجام الدال، (استعاذ) !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياكم.




> ما مدى صحة هذه الجمل:
> 1/ في قولك: (ياللأم ياللأخت) مستغاث غير أصيل.
> 2/ قولك: (يا لك لي) جملة صحيحة.
> 3/ حذف المستغاث في يالله جائز.
> 4/ في قوله تعالى: (ياليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون) الياء للتنبيه.
> 5/ في قوله تعالى: (يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية) جملة (ارجعي) واقعة جوابًا لطلب؟
> و(راضيةً مرضيةً) حال متعددة؟
> 6/ يمتنع ترخيم (معاوية بن أبي سفيان)؛ لأنه موصوف.


1- خطأ؛ وإنما يكون غير أصيل لو قيل (يا للأم وللأخت)
2- صحيحة
3- لو قلنا (يا لله) فالمحذوف هو المستغاث له، أما المستغاث فهو الله عز وجل.
4- (يا) للتنبيه، أو المنادى محذوف، قولان.
5- (ارجعي) ليست جوابا لطلب، بل هو نفسه الطلب.
6- لا يمتنع ترخيم الموصوف، وإنما يمتنع ترخيم المضاف.

والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

أحسن الله إليكم، ما معنى الأصالة في الاستغاثة؟

وفي ترخيم معاوية بن أبي سفيان: رجعت إلى كتاب سيبويه فذكر أنك لا ترخم مضافًا ولا مضافًا إليه، ولا موصوفًا، ومعاوية موصوف في هذا التركيب، أما إذا ذكر معاوية وحدة فيجوز ترخيمه.

ما موقع جملة: (ارجعي) من الإعراب؟

ما أصل الألف في: استعاذ؟

نأسف على الإطالة عليكم.*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

1- المستغاث غير الأصيل هو المعطوف من غير (يا)؛ كأن يقال: (يا لزيد ولعمرو)، أما لو قيل (يا لزيد ويا لعمرو) فيكون أصيلا؛ لأن كلا منهما مقترن بـ(يا).

2- يرجى ذكر نص كلام سيبويه فيما تفضلكم بذكره.

3- موقع جملة (ارجعي) استئنافية لا محل لها من الإعراب.

4- أصل الألف في استعاذ واو؛ لأنه من (ع و ذ) بدليل عاذ يعوذ.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

(واعلم أن الترخيم لا يكون في مضاف إليه ولا في وصف ... ولا يرخم مضاف) 240
أيقصد بالوصف الشبيه بالمضاف؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعله يقصد الصفة، ولكنه جزما لا يقصد (الموصوف)؛ لأنه علل ذلك بقوله (لأنهما غير مناديين).

----------


## هناء عبد الله

نعم صدقتم.

الغريب أنه قد أتاني سؤال مطلوب فيه تصحيح مابين القوسين:
(معاوي) بن أبي سفيان ، ترخيم لمعاوية.
فصححت بعدم جواز ترخيم معاوية.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
ما علة منع أكثر النحويين واللغويين دخول (أل) على " كل وغير وبعض" ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ينظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?3668

----------


## هناء عبد الله

أجزل الله لكم العطاء.

----------


## ابن عصفور

استسمح استاذنا الكريم بإضافة بيت في هذا الشأن :
ألا حيث ثم إذ وكلا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: // كسر همزة إن بعدها تجلى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

على الرحب والسعة يا أخي الكريم
ولكن لم يظهر لي وزن البيت، فلعلك تعيد النظر فيه.

----------


## السئول

شيخنا الفاضل 
كيف نعرب (لا إله غيرُك)؟
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شيخنا الكريم
(لا) النافية للجنس (إله) اسم لا مبني على الفتح في محل نصب (غير) خبر لا مرفوع، مضاف والكاف مضاف إليه في محل جر.

----------


## السئول

شيخنا الفاضل أشكل عليّ مايلي :-
قال صاحب ضياء السالك _ عند قول ابن هشام رحمه الله (لا  رب غيره)
 "غير" صفة لرب على المحل، وخبر "لا" النافية محذوف, أي: لا غير الله يطلب منه شيء، وكذلك خبر "لا" الثانية محذوف. والمعنى: لا مأمول غير خير الله معتد به. ولا يصح أن يكون "غير" خبرا؛ لأن خبر "لا" الجنسية يكون منفيا عن جمع أفراد الاسم، وذلك يستلزم أن تكون مغايرة الله منفية عن كل رب، وليس كذلك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

قال ابن الأنباري في كتاب الزاهر: (قولهم لا إله غيرك فيه أربعة أوجه أحدهن: لا إلهَ غيرُك تنصب الأول على التبرئة وغيرك على خبر التبرئة)
وقال الزمخشري في المفصل (فإذا كان مفردا فهو مفتوح وخبره مرفوع كقولك ... ولا إله غيرك)
وجاء في لسان العرب (قولهم لا إله غيرك مرفوع على خبر التبرئة)

وأما اعتراض الشيخ فهو مبني على أن (غير) هنا بمعنى الاسمية أي المغايرة، وفيه نظر لأن غير هنا للاستثناء بمعنى إلا، وفي هذه الحالة يكون حكمها الرفع كحكم ما بعد (إلا).

والله أعلم.

----------


## السئول

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أستاذنا الفاضل أبا مالكــــ وقع لدي إشكال في بيت شعر من حيث إعرابه وهو :
إنني أيها المسيء وإن تبت ...إلى عفو خالقي لفقير

على ما ظهر لي أن ما علمته باللون الأحمر يعرب منادى والأداة محذوفة والهاء للتنبيه و(المسيء) صفة أو بدل .
غير أني وجدت إعرابا آخر في أحد الكتب وهو إعراب (إيها) منصوبة على الاختصاص ، وكلمة (المسيء) هي المنادى .
أرجو توجيهي للوجه الصحيح وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو أن الصواب جعلها للاختصاص يا أستاذنا الكريم؛ لأن الشاعر يقصد نفسه كما يفيد سياق البيت
والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

في قوله تعالى: (ذلك الذي لمْتُنَّنِي فيه)
هذا الفعل اتصل به ثلاث نونات:
الأولى: علامة جمع إناث.
الثانية: ...........
الثالثة: للوقاية.

فما قولكم فيهن؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه النون المشددة تلحق الفعل عند استعماله في خطاب جماعة المؤنث؛ كما يقال: ذهبتُنَّ - ضربتُنَّ - أتيتُنَّ.
 ولذلك تلحق الأسماء كما تلحق الأفعال؛ يقال (أخذن كتابَهُنَّ) فالهاء ضمير مجرور، والنون المشددة علامة لجمع المؤنث
 فليست هي ضمير نون النسوة مثل (خرجْنَ) و(ذهبْنَ)، وإنما الفاعل هو التاء في (ذهبتن) والنون علامة لجمع المؤنث.

والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بوركتم

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذي الفاضل/
الفعل الماضي (أخطأ) عند إسناده إلى واو الجماعة هل نقول: أخطئوا أم أخطأوا أم أخطؤوا؟
نحن نقول بصحة (أخطئوا) ، وغيرنا يقول بصحة (أخطأوا أو أخطؤوا)، وقال بأن المسألة فيها خلاف، وأن كل الأوجه جائزة، فما قولكم أثابكم الله.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

قاعدة الهمزة المتوسطة المضمومة وما قبلها مفتوح:
إذا كان بعد هذه الهمزة واو المد كتبت مفردة على السطر إذا كان الحرف الذي قبلها لايوصل بما بعده، نحو: بدءُوا - قرءُوا- تبوءُوا- لن يبرءُوا- دءُوب- رءُوف- رءُوم.
وتكتب الهمزة على نبرة إذا كان الحرف الذي قبلها يوصل بما بعده، نحو: صئُول- سئُول- كئُود- سئُوم- نئُوم- يئُوده- مئُونة- لجئُوا- أنشئُوا- أخطئُوا- لايعبئُون- يطئُون- ينشئُون- يلجئُون.

وجدت القاعدة في أحد كتب التحرير العربي، لكن للأسف هو تصوير من الكتاب ولا يحضرني المؤلف.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذي الفاضل/
> الفعل الماضي (أخطأ) عند إسناده إلى واو الجماعة هل نقول: أخطئوا أم أخطأوا أم أخطؤوا؟
> نحن نقول بصحة (أخطئوا) ، وغيرنا يقول بصحة (أخطأوا أو أخطؤوا)، وقال بأن المسألة فيها خلاف، وأن كل الأوجه جائزة، فما قولكم أثابكم الله.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه المسألة من مسائل الرسم والإملاء، والكلام فيها كثير منه اصطلاحي لا ينبني عليه عمل، وقد جرى بكل ذلك عمل العلماء قديما وحديثا، وفي مثل هذه المسائل الاصطلاحية يكون الجري على المشهور بين الناس هو الأولى، والمشهور عند أهل مصر (أخطئوا) وعند غيرهم (أخطؤوا) واعتُرض على الأول بمخالفة قاعدة أقوى الحركات واعتُرض على الثاني بمخالفة قاعدة اجتماع الأمثال

والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله في علمكم.معذرة شيخنا هل يمكنكم وضع سؤالي وجوابكم في رابط وحدهما؛ حتى نحيل من سأل إليه.شاكرين لكم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

نخرج بذلك أن (أخطئوا) ، (أخطؤوا) هما موضعا الخلاف، أما (أخطأوا) فهي غير صحيحة اتفاقًا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لم أقل ذلك، وإنما قلت إنها خلاف الأشهر، والأشهر قد يختلف باختلاف البلدان.

----------


## أم شُريك

السلام عليكم أستاذنا الفاضل : أنا طالبة ماجستير ومطلوب مني أن أطرح 3 مواضيع على الأقل تكون هذه المواضيع أهلاً لأن تكون رسالة ماجستير وبحثت وطرحت فقيل مكررة هل لأستاذنا أن يعطيني بعض الأفكار وأكون لك شاكرة .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الموضوعات التي تصلح رسائل ولم تبحث مع الأسف هي الموضوعات المهمة جدا أو الطويلة جدا أو الصعبة جدا !!
لأن أكثر طلبة الماجستير والدكتوراه في الغالب يختارون الموضوعات التي لا تحتاج تعبا ولا بحثا ولا تدقيقا

كتاب سيبويه مثلا كتبت عنه آلاف الرسائل بلا مبالغة !! ومع ذلك لا تكاد تجد فيها إلا غثاء أو تكرارا
- هل هناك مثلا رسالة تدرس دراسة جادة مقدار ما أخذه سيبويه عن الخليل ومقدار ما زاده عليه بحيث تظهر نسبة ما للخليل من كتاب سيبويه؟
- هل هناك رسالة عن أثر كتاب سيبويه في أقوال الفراء ولا سيما في معاني القرآن؟
- هل هناك رسالة عن الخطأ في نسبة بعض الأقوال إلى النحويين ولا سيما الكوفيين؟!

- هل هناك دراسات جادة في الربط بين أصول النحو وأصول البلاغة؟
- هل هناك دراسات جادة في الربط بين أصول البلاغة وأصول الفقه؟
- هل هناك دراسات جادة في الربط بين أصول النحو وأصول الفقه؟
إن وجد من ذلك شيء فسيكون قليلا وفي موضوعات يسيرة

= همع الهوامع شرح جمع الجوامع مثلا للسيوطي درس بكثرة، لكني لم أقف على من أخرج المتن وحده محققا
= أثر علم النحو والصرف في مسائل الإملاء والرسم
= أصول النحو عند أي عالم من العلماء، ومع أن الفكرة مستهلكة إلا أني لا أذكر أني رأيتها في دراسة جادة، وفيها مجال للبحث
= أثر النحوي الفلاني في المفسر الفلاني، وهذه الفكرة أيضا مستهلكة ولا تكاد تجد فيها دراسة جيدة، إلا أن المجال واسع فيها للجديد

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

يقول أحد الإخوة بأن قولنا: هطول المطر غير صحيح، والصواب: هَطْل المطر!

مع أن (هطل) فعل لازم ، نحو: جلس جلوسًا.

فهل له سماع عن العرب؟

----------


## هناء عبد الله

أم هي كـ : ركض ركضًا، وسعى سعْيًا ؟

----------


## أم شُريك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أستاذنا الفاضل :1-  لدي بحث عن معجم المجمل لابن فارس ومعجم الجيم لأبي عمرو الشيباني : أريد أهم الأبحاث التي أقيمت حول المعجمين ،، وماهو الأفضل أن أبحث عن منهجية الكاتبين أم أدرس شيء معين من المعجم ؟؟!!
2- أهم الكتب التي تتحدث عن اللسانيات العربية ومن هم أهم رواد اللسانيات وأهم الأبحاث التي قد تساعدني في بحث عن اللسانيات العربية ،، .
3- لدي بحث أخر عن السماع والرواية ومنهج النحاة فيهما أريد كذلك توجيه منكم لأهم المراجع التي تخدمني في بحثي هذا وأكون لكم شاكرة .

----------


## السئول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
في حاشية الخضري ما نصة  
"وصريح ذلك أن العلم الحقيقي لا يصح عدله عن ذي أل لما ذكر فاحفظه ينفعك في  مواطن كثيرة فما نقل عن السعد وغيره من أن رجب وصفر من الشهور إذا أريد  بهما معين يمنع صرفهما للعلمية، والعدل عن الرجب والصفر بأل ينبغى حمله على  العلمية الحكمية وهي المعبر عنها هنا بشبه العلمية لما سمعت، ولأن العلم  الحقيقي لا يحتاج لاشتراط التعيين، والملجىء لاشتراطه سماعهما بالصرف وعدمه  هذا، ويحتمل أن منعهما للعلمية الجنسية على الأيام المخصوصة والتأنيث  المعنوي باعتبار تأويلهما بالمدة، وصرفهما على اعتبار الوقت سواء أريد بهما  معين أم لا فتأمل. وفي المصباح أن رجب الشهر مصروف وإن أريد به معين"

وفي حاشية الصبان 
"قوله (رجب) هو كصفر إن أريد به معين فغير منصرف للعلمية والعدل عن المحلى  بأل وإلا فمنصرف نقله الدنوشري عن السعد وغيره ونقل شيخنا عن شرح المواهب  لشيخه الزرقاني أن رجب من أسماء الشهور مصروف وإن أريد به معين كما في  المصباح"

     1- أرجو مزيد بيان في هذه المسألة وما الراجح فيها ؟

2.في منظومة السعدي الفقهية 
 وَآلِــهِ وصَـحــبِـــــه  ِ الأَبـْـــرارِ ... الحـائِــزِي مَـراتِـبَ الفَــخَـــارِ
هل للنصب وجه صحيح ؟

----------


## السئول

للفائدة : كنت قد سألت هذا السؤال فأجابني أخ كريم بهذا :



> قال أبو بكرٍ الأنباريُّ (ت 328) في شرح القصائد السبع الطوال (ط هارون / 364-365) عند قولِ عنترةَ:
> الشاتمَي عرضي ولم أشتمهما ** والناذرين إذا لمَ القهما دمي
> وموضع (عرضي) خفضٌ بإضافة (الشاتمي) إليه ، ويجوز أن يكون في موضعِ نصبٍ  بـ(الشاتمي)، ومعناه (الشاتمين) إلا أن النونَ حذفَتْ من التثنية بِناءً على حذفها من الواحد،   والاختيار الخفض لأن النصب إذا أريد دخلتِ النون، يقال: (رأيت الضاربَي   زيد)، فتختار خفض (زيد) على نصبه، ويجوز أن تقول: (رأيتُ الضاربَي زيدًا)   على التفسير الذي مضى، فإذا أدخلتَ النون، لم يجزْ إلا النصب كقولك: (رأيت   الضاربين زيدًا)، و(رأيت الضاربِين زيدًا)، قال الله-عز وجل-: [والمقيمي الصلاة]، فقراءة العوامِّ خفضُ (الصلاة)، وروى العباس بن الفضل عن أبي عمرو: [والمقيمي الصلاةَ  بنصب (الصلاة) على ما مضى من التفسير، وقال الفرزدق:
> أسيِّدُ ذو خريِّطَةٍ نهارًا ** من المتلقِّطي قَرَدَ القُمامِ اهـ


ولعل عندكم المزيد فلا تبخلوا علينا بالتوجيه والإرشاد

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحسن الله إليكم شيخنا/ ماعلة منع تقديم معمول اسم الفعل عليه؟

----------


## أم شُريك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> أستاذنا الفاضل :1-  لدي بحث عن معجم المجمل لابن فارس ومعجم الجيم لأبي عمرو الشيباني : أريد أهم الأبحاث التي أقيمت حول المعجمين ،، وماهو الأفضل أن أبحث عن منهجية الكاتبين أم أدرس شيء معين من المعجم ؟؟!!
> 2- أهم الكتب التي تتحدث عن اللسانيات العربية ومن هم أهم رواد اللسانيات وأهم الأبحاث التي قد تساعدني في بحث عن اللسانيات العربية ،، .
> 3- لدي بحث أخر عن السماع والرواية ومنهج النحاة فيهما أريد كذلك توجيه منكم لأهم المراجع التي تخدمني في بحثي هذا وأكون لكم شاكرة .


أرجو المساعدة من شيخنا أبي مالك .

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

شيخنا الفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما إعراب كلمة (قدم ) في مثل هذه الجملة :
... وهي قديمة قدم الإنسان

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحسن الله إليكم شيخنا/ ماعلة منع تقديم معمول اسم الفعل عليه؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أعتذر لجميع الإخوة من التأخر في الرد لكثرة الأشغال وصعوبة بعض الأسئلة مع قصر الباع، فأرجو إمهالي لعلي أتمكن من الجواب.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما الخطأ النحوي في عبارة" السيرة الذاتية" ولماذا وما الصواب

الجواب:
من قواعد باب النسب في علم الصرف أن النسب يرد الكلمات إلى أصولها؛ فمثلا كلمة (أب) أصلها (أبو) ولذلك عند النسب تقول (أبوي)، وهكذا.

فإذا نظرنا إلى كلمة (ذات) وجدناها مؤنث (ذو) بمعنى صاحب، كما تقول: "فلانة ذاتُ حسب وأدب".
وعليه فتكون مادتها (ذوي)، ولما كان النسب يرد الأشياء إلى أصولها فينبغي إذن أن يقال عند النسب إلى (ذات): ذووي، ويكون قولهم (ذاتي) خطأ.

هذا حاصل ما قاله جمع من العلماء في هذا الباب، مثل ابن سيده، وابن بَرهان، وعبد اللطيف البغدادي، وابن هشام.

وأجاب بعض العلماء بأن هذا إنما يقال عند النسبة إلى (ذات) التي بمعنى صاحب، ولكن الحال غير ذلك؛ إذ إنها قطعت عن الوصفية وسمي بها نفس الشيء، ومن ثم فيصح النسب إليها على لفظها، ويؤيد ذلك أن فيه منع اللبس، وإما على أنها لفظة اصطلاحية.

ويؤيد ذلك أن ابن المقفع قد استعمل هذه الكلمة في (الأدب الصغير) عند قوله: "العقل الذاتي غير الصنيع"، وقد ذكر الأصمعي أنه لم يقف في آدابه على لحن إلا في موضع واحد.
هذا فضلا عن شياع استعمالها عند جميع العلماء منذ القرن الثاني الهجري، ولا يُعرف واحد استعمل كلمة (ذووي).

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

> شيخنا الفاضل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما إعراب كلمة (قدم ) في مثل هذه الجملة :
> ... وهي قديمة قدم الإنسان


تذكر سؤالي أستاذنا الفاضل بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك يا شيخنا الكريم

إعرابها: مفعول مطلق مبين للنوع.

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يبارك فيك وأن ينفع بك 
وأن يكرمك في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
(الجيب) في اللغة هو فتحة الصدر، فماذا كان يسمى الجيب الذي نستعمله الآن عند العرب؟

الجواب:
جاء في معجم تيمور الكبير (3 -65-66)
(( أول ص 70 من شفاء الغليل: الجيب مولد، وهو الذي توضع فيه الدراهم، وهو رقعة في القميص توضع فيها الأشياء بعد أن تخاط به ويقال له سيالة أيضا.
في الريف لا يطلقون الجيب إلا على الذي في الطوق أي من جهة الصدر، أما الذي في الجنب فهو السيالة، والجيب الأمامي اسمه الجعبة وقد مضى.
انظر تفسير جيب المخلاة في العكبري ص 192 ج1
مجلة المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق ج 1 ص 243: إن العرب كانت لا تعرف الجيوب وتضع دراهمها في الهمايين.
نيل الابتهاج ص 348: فجعلته في جيبي، وانظر ما مراده؟ الأغاني ج 11 ص 21: فضرب بيده إلى جيبه فأخرج مضرابا؛ يريد طوقه فيما يظهر. الضوء اللامع ج 3 ص 853: فيخرج محبرة من جيبه، لعله يريد طوقه.
... )).

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

ماشاء الله 
اللهم بارك في أبي مالك
والله ننتفع بكل ما تكتب أبا مالك
نفعنا الله بك وبعلمك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما قيمة كتاب المحرر في النحو للهرمي؟

الجواب:
طالعتُ طبعةَ دار السلام كاملة في ثلاثة مجلدات
وأردت أن أثبت هنا خلاصةَ ما خرجتُ به من المطالعة لتسهيل المراجعة والإحالة.

المحرر في النحو للهرمي (المتوفى سنة 702 كابن دقيق العيد)
هو كتاب تعليمي رائع ومتكامل ومرتب ترتيبا بديعا مبتكرا، إذ قسم الكتاب إلى عشر مقالات، يذكرني بتقسيم السيوطي في همع الهوامع إلى سبعة أبواب. ويتميز بأنه جمع بين (علم النحو)، و(علم الصرف) و(علم الخط) و(ما يجوز في الضرورة الشعرية).
ويتميز بوضوح عبارته، وبتلخيصه لكل باب أو قسم في آخره بقوله مثلا (وحاصل هذا الباب ..)
وذكر المحقق أن المؤلف ينقل من الجمل للزجاجي بلفظه دون إشارة، وأنه تأثر في تقسيمه بابن بابشاذ.

وهذه أطراف فوائد منثورة من الكتاب:
282 ذكر جموع التكسير في أوائل الكتاب خلافا للمعتاد
303 التاءات
319 المعاني (الخبر والاستخبار والأمر والنهي والدعاء والتمني)
357 التأريخ
363 فيما يغلب من المؤنث على المذكر
370 والإجماع على قول البصريين
379 ما يؤنث من الحيوان ولا يذكر ... إلخ
391 المهموز، قال (وهذا الباب مظنته كتب اللغة وإنما ذكرناه لأن بعضهم يغلط فيه)
419 فصل في تصغير أسماء نادرة
435 في المخاطبة
553 [ذكر تعريف الفاعل من كلام علي بن أبي طالب فينظر في ثبوته]
619 (وكذلك أكثر الفقهاء يقولون في تصانيفهم: إنَّ قد كان كذا وكذا)
709 في ضمير الشأن والقصة
983 (وإن كانت العامة تقول: ست الشام وست اليمن)
1029 اللحن الجلي واللحن الخفي
1191 المقالة التاسعة (في الخط وأحكامه وما يجوز للشاعر)
1264 المقالة العاشرة في التصريف
1415 ... كمل جميع كتاب التصريح [؟] في علم النحو

والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال
هل الصواب أن يقال (طبيعي) أو أن يقال (طبعي) في النسب إلى (طبيعة)؟

الجواب:
[هذا السؤال قد سبق نقاشه كثيرا، لكني أردت جمع أطراف الحديث عنه في موضع واحد لتسهيل المراجعة]
القاعدة النحوية معروفة في النسب إلى فَعِيلة وفُعَيلة، وهي حذف الياء وفتح العين؛ كما قال ابن مالك:
وفعلي في فعيلة التزم ..... وفعلي في فعيلة حتم
وعليه فالقياس أن يقال (طَبَعي)، ومثله (بَدَهي) في النسب إلى بديهة و(بَهَمي) في النسب إلى بهيمة.
لكن الاستعمال الجاري بين أهل العلم خلاف ذلك؛ فجميع العلماء بلا استثناء يقولون (طبيعي) منذ أقدم العصور إلى يومنا هذا، وكذلك يقولون (بهيمي) و(بديهي)، ومن أقدمهم ابن المقفع وغيره.

واللغوي المشهور (أنستاس الكرملي) له مبحث طويل في هذا الباب خلص فيه إلى معارضة النحويين في هذه القاعدة التي سبق ذكرها (قاعدة النسبة إلى فَعِيلة وفُعَيلة).
وانتهى في بحثه إلى أن النسب إلى (فَعِيلة) و(فُعَيلة) على بابه بغير حذف للياء، وما جاء مخالفا لذلك هو الشاذ، واستدل على صحة قوله بأن ما جاء موافقا لهذه القاعدة عن العرب أكثر مما جاء موافقا لكلام النحويين، ومما ذكره في ذلك (طبيعة : طبيعي).

وهذه الكلمة ليست مشهورة في الصحف وعند بعض الكتبة فحسب، بل هي مشهورة جدا عند أهل العلم قديما وحديثا منذ القرن الثاني الهجري، بل لا أعلم أحدا استعمل كلمة (طبعي) في النسب إلى طبيعة أصلا.

ولم أقف على شاهد من عصور الاحتجاج على كلمة (طبيعي) إلا أنه يستأنس لها بورودها في كلام أعلام اللغة كالجاحظ والسري الرفاء وأبي حيان التوحيدي وابن حزم والمرزوقي شارح الحماسة وغيرهم.
وقال أبو العلاء المعري:
فإن تتركوا الموت الطبيعي يأتكم ....... ولم تستعينوا لا حساما ولا خرصا
وقال الوزير ابن شهيد:
إن الكريم إذا ما مات صاحبه .......... أودى به الوجد والثكل الطبيعي

ومما يؤيد ذلك أيضا ما وقع في كلام ابن المقفع من استعماله النسب إلى (بهيمة) على (بهيمي)، فهذا يؤيد أن الأصل هو النسب إليها على بابها، وشهادة الأصمعي لابن المقفع معروفة.

وقد ذكر بعضهم أنه روى كلمة (طَبَعي) بالسند المتصل بالسماع إلى (بحرق)، واستدل بذلك على خطأ (طبيعي).
وهذا يحتاج إلى مراجعة المسألة جيدا؛ فـ(بحرق) متوفى سنة 930 هـ فلا يُفرح باستعماله لأنه متأخر جدا.

وكذلك فمثل هذه الروايات يُتجوز فيها كثيرا فلا يُوثق بألفاظها ولا يحتج بها لأنها تقرب من الإجازات، ومثلها في ذلك من يزعم أنه يروي بالسند المتصل السماعي إلى البخاري صاحب الصحيح، ثم تراجع شروح البخاري فتجد كثيرا مما قال لا أصل له.

ويذكرني هذا بالمعركة التي قامت بين السيوطي والسخاوي على لفظة (خصيصى)؛ إذ زعم السخاوي أنها بالياء (خصيصيْ)!! واستند إلى نسخة من كتاب (الشفا) مسموعة بالسند المتصل إلى المؤلف، فكتب السيوطي رسالة مفردة في الرد عليه.

فالمقصود أن ألفاظ اللغة لا تثبت بمثل هذا، ولو جاءنا اليوم من يزعم أنه يروي بالسند المتصل السماعي إلى العرب الجاهليين أنهم يقولون ألفاظا لا توجد في الكتب الموثوقة، فإن هذا لا يقبل منه؛ لأن هذه الأسانيد المتأخرة مليئة بالأخطاء الفاحشة حتى ذهب كثير من العلماء المتأخرين إلى أنها فقط لمجرد الزينة العلمية ولا يراد بها إثبات الألفاظ أو تصحيح الروايات.

وأريد أن أقرر هنا شيئا مهما:
وهو أن استعمال (طبعي) بعد عصور الاحتجاج لا ينبغي الركون إليه؛ لأنه من المحتمل جدا أن يكون مستعمله قد أجرى القياس بناء على القاعدة النحوية المقررة عنده، بخلاف استعمال (طبيعي) فلا يمكن فيه ذلك، ومن ثم فيجوز أن يستأنس له باستعمال من بعد عصور الاحتجاج؛ لأنه مخالف للقاعدة. فتأمل هذه النكتة فهي مهمة.

ومعنا تقرير آخر:
وهو أنه لا يوجد نزاع فيما أعلم في استعمال (طبيعي)، واستعمالها موجود في كلام مئات العلماء، وهذا لا يوجد في (طبعي) ولا حتى نصفُ عُشره، فحتى لو قلنا بجواز استعمال (طبعي) فلا شك أن استعمال (طبيعي) مقدم عليها.

والأمر في مثل هذا سهل ما دام من يستعمل (الطبعي) لا ينكر جواز (الطبيعي).

وظاهر كلام الشاطبي في شرح الألفية أنه يقول بمنع (طبيعي) !
قال: ( ومن هنا يكون قول العامة في النسب إلى المرية مريني أو مرني وفي النسب إلى الجزيرة جزيري خطأ إلا أن يسمع من ذلك شيء فيكون محفوظا، وكذلك قول الحكماء في النسب إلى الطبيعة: طبيعي، وإنما القياس في ذلك مروي وجزري وطبعي، إلا أنهم قالوا في معنى طبيعي: سليقي في النسب إلى السليقة وهي الطبيعة، فهذا مؤنس بعض التأنيس، وهو مع ذلك لا يقاس ).
مع أن الشاطبي يستعمل هذه النسبة في كتبه كثيرا ! 
فالذي يبدو أنه كان يقرر الأصل عموما دون هذا اللفظ بخصوصه، ويؤيد هذا ما ذكره من التأنيس الذي انضم إليه تأنيس آخر باستعمال أهل العلم من غير نكير.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
ما جمع كلمة والد ؟ بالدليل والتعليل ، وهل تجمع أم لا ؟

الجواب:
لم يقل أحد -فيما أعلم- إن (الوالد) لا يجمع جمع مذكر سالم.
ولم يقل أحد: إنه يلزم السماع عن العرب في كل جمع مذكر سالم.

وشروط جمع المذكر السالم منطبقة على هذه الكلمة (والد)، وهي الشروط التي أشار إليها ابن مالك في قوله:
وارفع بواو وبيا اجرر وانصب .......... سالم جمع عامر ومذنب
وشرحها السيوطي بقوله:
وارفع بواو وبيا اجرر وانصبا ......... سالم جمع بشروط تجتبى
من علم أو صفة المذكر ......... ذي العقل من تاء وتركيب عري
ليست كأحمر ولا سكرانا ........ ولا صبور وجريح بانا

ولا يصح أن تجمع كلمة (والد) جمع تكسير كما نص عليه سيبويه في الكتاب، فلم يبق إلا أن تجمع جمع السلامة.

وهذا كله بافتراض أن الجمع لم يسمع، لكنه مسموع عن العرب.
فقد قال عمرو بن الأهتم (والقصيدة في المفضليات، وهي من أعلى وأوثق طبقات الشعر):
مكارم يجعلن الفتى في أرومة ....... يفاعٍ وبعضُ الوالدِينَ دقيقُ
وقال كثير عزة:
أبوك أبو العاصي فمن أنت جاعل .... إليه وبعض الوالدِين نجيبُ
وقال أبو العلاء المعري:
وفارق دين الوالدين بزائل ......... ولولا ضلال بالفتى لم يفارق
وقال الجريري في الجليس والأنيس: (وقام بتدبير أمورهم كفعل الآباء الوالدين لمن ولدوا من البنين)
وقال بعض الشعراء المعاصرين:
أبوك أجله التاريخ ذكرا ........ وأكبرَ فيه فضلَ الوالدِينا
وقال شاعر معاصر آخر:
هم كما كان والدوهم وأربوا ....... وهم القاسمون في كل غي

وكثيرا ما نسمع العلماء والدعاة يدعون على المنابر بقولهم (اللهم اغفر لوالدِينا ولوالد والدِينا)

فالمقصود أن هذا الجمع صحيح قياسا وسماعا، ومعروف قديما وحديثا.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبي أويس حسام

بارك الله فيكم , ونفعنا الله بعلمكم :
هل هناك كتاب أو بحث جمع فيه مسائل باب العدد بطريقة مرتبة وسهلة , لأن مسائله -كما تعلمون- متشعّبة ومتشابهة ؟

----------


## أم شُريك

*1- ما هي أبرز المراجع لدراسة ظاهر ( الحذف والتقدير في النحو) .؟


2- لدي بحث عن الأسماء الخمسة ما هي كذلك أبرز المراجع أو الرسائل الجامعية التي قد تخدمني في بحثي ؟!!

3- أبحث عن موضوع لبحث في ( علم الدلالة ) فما هي أهم مقترحاتكم لنا ؟" !!
بورك فيكم ..*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

1- ظاهرة الحذف في الدرس اللغوي، د. طاهر حمودة
2- هذا لا يحتاج لمراجع، فكل كتب النحو تتعرض له، يمكنكم اختيار أبرزها، ولا سيما ألفية ابن مالك وشروحها.
3- يمكنكم تطبيق نظرية الحقول الدلالية على أحد الكتب الأدبية

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> *1- ما هي أبرز المراجع لدراسة ظاهر ( الحذف والتقدير في النحو) .؟*



ومن ذلك أيضا كتاب(قضايا _التقدير_ النحوي)  للدكتور محمود سليمان ياقوت ولكن لا أعلم صوّر أم لا

----------


## يدرزايد

أخي الكريم لك كل الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد الشافعي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد يسلم

أحسنتم لكن أمن السالم هذه الأفعال أم من المضعف؟

----------


## فاطمة العدوية

تهيمُ إلى نعمٍ فلا الشملُ جامعٌ*وَلا الحَبْلُ مُوْصُولٌ ولاالقَلْبُ مُقْصِرُ
 ولا قربُ نعمٍ إن دنتْ لك نافعٌ**وَلاَ نأْيُهَا يُسْلي وَلاَ أَنْتَ تَصْبِرُ
... 
 السؤال: يمكن الاستدلال بالبيتين على قضية عرفت عن العرب وعني بها الأصوليون في مباحث القياس أريد التوضيح

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لعل المقصود مبحث (السبر والتقسيم)

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم والرحمة
هل هناك شواهد في تثنية الممدود وجمعه جمع سلامة غير شاهد الأخطل:
لها (رداءان) نسج العنكبوت وقد ... لفّت بآخر من ليف ومن قار ؟ 
أحسن الله إليكم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه عدة شواهد استخرجتها بالبحث من الموسوعة الشعرية، فلتحرر:
العرجي:
ولا تظهرا برديكما وعليكما ........... كساءان من خز بنقش وأخضر
الصمة القشيري:
إذا راح يمشي في الرداءين أسرعت ........ إليه العيون الناظرات تطلعا
القتال الكلابي:
كأن رداءيه إذا قام علقا ....... على جذع نخل من صفينة أملد

----------


## هناء عبد الله

أثابكم الله، وأحسن إليكم.

----------


## طالبة النحو

س/ هل هناك من مصنف أو مصنفات جمعت أو أشارت إلى التوسع في اللغة سواء في المجال النحوي أو الصرفي ؟

ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ما معنى (التوسع)؟ هو مصطلح له دلالة قريبة من دلالة (المجاز)، لكن لعل التوسع أعم
والتوسع ضربان: ضرب في المفردات وضرب في المركبات، فالتوسع في المركبات يكثر الحديث عنه في كتب البلاغة، ويتكلمون عنه أيضا في كتب أصول الفقه، وأيضا في كتب النحو ولا سيما كتاب سيبويه.
أما التوسع في المفردات فمجاله كتب اللغة؛ فمثلا عند النظر في المعجمات نجدهم يكثرون من نحو هذه العبارات:
- الأصل كذا ثم استعير في كذا
- أصله كذا ثم توسعوا فيه بكذا
- بابه كذا ثم قيل لكل كذا
- الجادة كذا ثم استعمل في كذا
- حد الكلام كذا وكذا، ثم اتسع فيه
إلخ
وينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://www.dahsha.com/old/viewarticle.php?id=28822
وهنا:
http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-23076

----------


## طالبة النحو

جزاك الله خيرا.
سؤال آخر من فضلك هل ورد في كتب المتقدمين من النحاة تسمية جواب الشرط بالخبر؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قد يقولون (خبر الجزاء) بمعنى (جواب الشرط) كما قال سيبويه (1/ 140)"فدخلت الفاء فى خبره كما تدخل فى خبر الجزاء"

----------


## طالبة النحو

تحية طيبة
س/ (ومن كلامهم هي شر الناس وأخبثهم. ولم يقل وأخبثه
وكذا: هم خير البرية وأكرمها. ولم يقل وأكرمه
وهو ألص الخلق وأخونهم...
ويقولون: هي أثقل بلدة وأوخمه...)
هل بإمكانك مساعدتي على فهم هذا النص بشكل صحيح؟
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل يمكن إعطائي مصدر الكلام؛ لأني أشعر أن فيه خللا

----------


## طالبة النحو

المصدر
كتاب التفسح في اللغة لأبي الحسين الخزاز( 325هـ)
ص220

----------


## فتح البارى

(كل له أواب ) = قال ابن عاشور: واللام في "له أواب" لام التقوية

- أرجو مزيد بيان .. كيف تكون هذه اللام لامَ التقوية؟

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسن الله إليكم أستاذنا.
ما الفرق بين السُوء والسَوء في الاستعمال القرآني؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت أتمنى إفادتكم، لكن لم أقف على شيء واضح في هذا الباب

----------


## هناء عبد الله

أثابكم الله .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *أستاذنا الكريم أبا مالك العوضي* *في الحديث الشريف : عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ: جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِنَّ أُمِّي مَاتَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا صَوْمُ نَذْرٍ، أَفَأَصُومُ عَنْهَا؟ قَالَ: «**أَرَأَيْتِ لَوْ كَانَ عَلَى أُمِّكِ دَيْنٌ* *فَقَضَيْتِيهِ**، أَكَانَ يُؤَدِّي ذَلِكِ عَنْهَا؟» قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: «فَصُومِي عَنْ أُمِّكِ»**صحيح مسلم (2/ 804)* *قال محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي:  ( فقضيتيه ) كذا بزيادة الياء بعد التاء في أكثر النسخ]* *فما التخريج النحوي أو اللغوي لزيادة الياء في الفعل هنا في هذه الرواية من الحديث ؟* *مع العلم أنها في الروايات الأخرى (**فَقَضَيْتِهِ ) ب**دون الياء .*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

السؤال:
هل يصح أن يقال في خطاب المؤنث (فعلتيه) (قضيتيه) (ضربتيه) ونحو ذلك ؟

الجواب:
قال سيبويه في الكتاب (4/ 200)  (حدثني الخليل أن ناسا يقولون: ضربتيه، فيلحقون الياء، وهذه قليلة)
وفي مشارق الأنوار للقاضي عياض (1/ 215) (قوله "لو كنت حزتيه" ... وجه الكلام "حزتِه" ... لكنها لغة لبعض العرب في خطاب المؤنث)
وفي طلبة الطلبة للنسفي (ص: 107) ("لم تكوني قبضتيه ولا حزتيه" بزيادة ياء إشباعا لكسرة تاء خطاب المرأة وليست بفصيحة ..)
وفي ارتشاف الضرب لأبي حيان (2/822) (ضربت وضربته، وفي لغية تستتبع كسرة التاء فتقول ضربتيه)
ونقل أبو حيان عن الأخفش (2/911) أنها لغة رديئة
وقال أبو حيان أيضا في التذييل والتكميل (2/ 132) (حُكي ضربتي بياء بعدالكسرة للمؤنث)
 وذكر المعري في عبث الوليد (ص505) أن هذه لغة عدي الرباب
وفي فتح الباري لابن حجر (9/ 409) (وقع في رواية بن ماجه "لو راجعتيه" بإثبات تحتانية ساكنة بعد المثناة وهي لغة ضعيفة)
وقال صاحب كتاب [بحر العوام فيما أصاب فيه العوام] (ص 164) (وهي لغة حكاها يونس وأنكرها الأصمعي)

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب
ونفع الله بكم وبعلمكم
والله إني لأحبك في الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك يا شيخنا الفاضل
وأحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

شيخنا الحبيب 
إذا أردنا أن نعرب هذا الفعل تفصيليا ( *فَقَضَيْتِيهِ ) مع* وجود الياء فماذا نقول ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وجهان فيما يظهر لي يا شيخنا الفاضل
1- إما أن نقول إن (التاء والياء) معا لخطاب المؤنث في لغة بعض العرب، وهي اللغة التي حكاها الخليل وغيره وقال سيبويه إنها قليلة، وعلى ذلك تكون (تي) هي ضمير الفاعل المبني على السكون في محل رفع
2- وإما أن نقول إن التاء هي للخطاب، والياء هي مجرد إشباع لحركة الكسر
وعليه تكون التاء فقط هي ضمير الفاعل المبني على الكسر في محل رفع، والياء زائدة للإشباع لا محل لها من الإعراب
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب
ونفع الله بكم وبعلمكم

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم والرحمة

شيخنا، ما تفسير قول الخليل: (إن اللغة بُنيت على أخلاق قومها) ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أين وردت هذه العبارة ؟

----------


## هناء عبد الله

سمعتها من أحد أساتذة اللغة، ولا أعلم من أين أخذها ؟!!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أذكر أنه مر علي شبيه بذلك لكن ليس للخليل
ولعل المقصود -والله أعلم- أن كلام العرب (كأي أمة من الأمم) لا بد أن يتأثر بعاداتها وطبائعها؛ وهذا واضح في كل اللغات؛ تجد الألفاظ والتشبيهات والاستعارات والاستعمالات والتراكيب متأثرة بعاداتهم وطبائعهم.
فمثلا قولهم (خبط خبط عشواء) يقال فيمن يهرف بما لا يعرف، تشبيها بالناقة العمياء التي لا بد أن تخبط على غير هدى، فهذا المثل يدل على طبيعتهم وحياتهم.
وفي المثل الغربي (كل الطرق تؤدي إلى روما) تلاحظ فيه اشتقاقا من حياتهم وطبائعهم، ويناظر هذا المثل عند العرب (خذا جنب هرشى أو قفاها) و"هرشى" اسم جبل معروف عندهم، لو سلك السالك أي طريق حوله لوصل إلى المقصود، فنلاحظ هنا أن كل مثل نابع مما حولهم من عادات ومعارف وأخلاق.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيك أبا مالكٍ.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

أثابكم الله شيخنا أبا مالك وبارك في علمكم .

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله شيخنا.

شيخنا، ما الذي تدخل تحت مصطلح (التّأويل النحوي للشواهد) ؟

أثابكم الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم يتضح لي المقصود من السؤال
هل تقصدون (ما الذي يدخل تحت هذا العنوان من المسائل والبحوث والأبواب) ؟
إن كان كذلك فينبغي تفصيل العنوان لمعرفة ما يدخل فيه:
فكلمة (التأويل) تعني إخراج الشيء عن بابه الذي يظهر بادي الرأي بذكر وجه آخر له يلحقه بنظائره التي يجري عليها القياس
وكلمة (النحوي) تقيد هذا التأويل بما يخص علم النحو فقط، دون غيره من الفقه والأصول وغيرها
وكلمة (للشواهد) تقييد آخر للتأويل بما يخص الشواهد فقط دون غيرها من النصوص
والشواهد عادة تطلق على الشعر فقط، لكن يصح إطلاقها على النثر أيضا، فإن كان المقصود الأول فالتأويل يختص بالأشعار، وإن كان الثاني فهو عام في أي نص من نصوص العرب؛ شعرا كان أو نثرا، ويدخل في النثر (الأمثال، والأخبار، والأسجاع، والترسل)، ويدخل فيه أيضا: القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية.

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

متى يكمل شيخنا الكريم شرح موطأة الفصيح؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

عندما يبشرني بعض الإخوة بحفظ ما سبق من الأبيات يا شيخنا الفاضل
( ابتسامة )

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

ماذا لو بشرت شيخي الكريم أن ابنتي أختي الصغيرتين تتنافسان في حفظ الموطأة وقد حفظتا ما يقارب 600 بيت.
إحداهما عمرها سبع سنوات  و الأخرى عشر

أرجو ان تكون هذه البشرى حافزا كافيا - لشيخي الحبيب لقلوبنا - لإكمال الشرح . 
( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذه بشرى مشجعة فعلا يا شيخنا الفاضل ، وتحياتي لك ولابنتي أختك ، وأسأل الله أن يوفقهما إلى العلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

و قد حفظتا أيضا الميئية في ذكر حال أشرف البرية بضبطكم الذي نشرتموه...جزاكم الله خيرا.
فأرجو أن  ينشط شيخي الحبيب لإكمال الشرح في القريب العاجل مشكورا مأجورا.
و أسأل الله أن يشرح الله صدركم لإكمال هذا الشرح النافع و أسأله تعالى أن يبارك في أوقاتكم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> هل تقصدين (ما الذي يدخل تحت هذا العنوان من المسائل والبحوث والأبواب) ؟



شكر الله لكم شيخنا أبا مالك على ما تفضلتم به.

لم أوفق في توصيل قصدي من السؤال، فقد كان قصدي؛ ما مظاهر التأويل النحوي للشواهد الشّعرية والنَّثرية ؟
ففيما أعلم هناك تأويل بالحذف، أي أن يؤول الشارح كلمة محذوفة، وهناك تأويل بالزيادة، أي أن يعتقد الشارح زيادة هذه الكلمة . فهل ثمة مظاهر للتأويل غير ما ذكرتُ -إن كنت صائبة فيما قلت- ؟

شيخنا، أريد كتاباً يدرس التأويل دراسة واضحة ؟! فما الذي تنصحونني به؟

أثابكم الله وجعلكم مباركين أينما كنتم .

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بانتظار إفادتكم شيخنا المبارك .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يصعب حصر مظاهر وطرق التأويل؛ لأنها تعتمد على طريقة كل عالم في التفكير وطريقته في التوفيق بين القاعدة وبين المسموع المخالف للقاعدة
فهناك أشياء أخرى في التأويل غير الحذف والزيادة؛ كالتأويل بالتقديم والتأخير، والتأويل بالمعنى، والتأويل بالتخفيف والتأويل بطرد الباب والتأويل بالحمل على النظير والتأويل بالحمل على الضد.. إلخ إلخ.
والحذف والزيادة يمكن تقسيمهما إلى أقسام؛ لأن للحذف أنواعا كثيرة، وللزيادة أنواعا أخرى، وهكذا

ولو بحثتم في الشبكة فستجدون كثيرا من الكتب المعاصرة عن التأويل النحوي، لكن لا أظنها قامت على اعتبار العدد في حصر مظاهر التأويل

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيك أبا مالكٍ.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم شيخنا أبا مالك .

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

حياك الله شيخنا الكريم
 أرجو إعراب بيت الفرزدق التالي إعرابا تفصيليا  :
 وما نحنُ إلا مِثْلهمْ غَيْر أننا  ****  أقمنا قليلاً بعدهم وترحَّلُوا

----------


## محمد بن عبدالحي

أحسن الله إليكم، وبارك لكم!
إني أسأل عن تأنيث اسم التفضيل على وزن (فُعلى) أقياسيّ هو، فيُؤنّث عليه كلُّ (أفعل)؟ أم يُقتصر على المسموع؟
فإنّي لم أُسِغ(!) تأنيثَ أحرفٍ نحو: (خير، وشرّ، وأحبّ... ونحوه)

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

> حياك الله شيخنا الكريم
>  أرجو إعراب بيت الفرزدق التالي إعرابا تفصيليا  :
>  وما نحنُ إلا مِثْلهمْ غَيْر أننا  ****  أقمنا قليلاً بعدهم وترحَّلُوا


تأخرت علينا في الرد أبا مالك
أسأل الله أن تكون في صحة وعافية
نفع الله بكم شيخنا الكريم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذه الأسئلة لا يصح الجواب عنها يا شيخنا ، وإنما يجاب عن إشكال أو استشكال ، أو إيضاح موضع فيه خفاء أو نحو ذلك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أحسن الله إليكم، وبارك لكم!
> إني أسأل عن تأنيث اسم التفضيل على وزن (فُعلى) أقياسيّ هو، فيُؤنّث عليه كلُّ (أفعل)؟ أم يُقتصر على المسموع؟
> فإنّي لم أُسِغ(!) تأنيثَ أحرفٍ نحو: (خير، وشرّ، وأحبّ... ونحوه)


آمين وإياكم
نعم قياسي يا أخي الكريم، ويدل على ذلك أنهم اشترطوا المطابقة في بعض الأحوال، فلو لم يكن قياسيا لما أمكنت المطابقة؛ قال ابن مالك:
وتلو أل طبق وما لمعرفة ..... أضيف ذو وجهين عن ذي معرفة
وأما الاستساغة، فالنفس عادة لا تستسيغ ما لم تعتده حتى إن كان صحيحا
وهذه الكلمات الثلاث (خير، شر، حب) شاذة في هذا الباب؛ لأن شروط أفعل التفضيل غير منطبقة عليها.

ومؤنث (أخير) نص عليه بعض النحويين في باب الإعلال؛ إذ يجوزون فيه (خِيرَى) و(خُورى)
مع أن أبا حيان ذكر في الارتشاف أنه لا يجوز (الخيرى) و(الشرى).

----------


## محمد بن عبدالحي

أحسن الله إليكم يا أبا مالك، وبارك فيكم...
هذا سؤال آخر -إن أذنتم-:
وجدت في غير طبعة من كتب الحديث يضبطون حديث (حتى اللقمة في فيِّ امرأته...) بالتشديد هكذا، فهل هذا صحيحٌ لغةً، أم أنّه من تصرف الناشرين؟
زادكم الله علما!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياكم
من الواضح أنه خطأ يا أخي الكريم، وأظن أن هذا لا يخفى عليك، ولكنك سألت لمجرد تأكيد ما هو معلوم لك

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

وعدنا شيخنا أن تكون عودته لشرح موطأة الفصيح قريبا...لكن طال الأمد علي...فمتى يعود شيخنا الحبيب كما وعد؟؟!!!
محبكم أحمد أبو يوسف

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ادع لأخيك بالبركة في الوقت يا شيخنا الفاضل ، فقد تكاثرت الأشغال على خراش !

----------


## أحمد إبراهيم سعد

فوائد جميلة جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أحمد أبو يوسف

من غيركم يكمل لنا  شرح موطأة الفصيح ؟!!! ....بارك الله فيكم و في أوقاتكم .
لو أكمل الشرح غيرك لقلت فيه فتى ولا كــــ (أبي) مالك . ( ابتسامة )

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

السلام عليكم ... 


إخوتي من القائل :

لإعْرَابِ بِاسْمِ اللهِ سَبْعَةُ أوْجُهٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فَخُذْهَا أخِي حَقًّا بِغَيْرِ تَلَعْثـُمٍ 
فَإنْ تَكْسِرِ الرّحْمَانَ جَازَ لِتَلْوِهِ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  رَفْعٌ و نَصْبٌ ثمَّ جَرٌّ فَافْهَمِ

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك
 حياك الله ونفع بك
 البيت التالي : إن المعلمَ والطبيبَ كلاهُما ... لا ينصحانِ إذا هُما لم يُكْرَما 
يروي هذا البيت في كثير من الكتب كما ذكرته آنفا برفع (كلاهُما)  ولكني رأيته أيضا في بعض المنتديات بنصب ( كليهما) فما الصحيح من الوجهين ؟ وهل يجوز الوجهان هنا ؟ وما إعرابها في الحالتين ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك
>  حياك الله ونفع بك
>  البيت التالي : إن المعلمَ والطبيبَ كلاهُما ... لا ينصحانِ إذا هُما لم يُكْرَما 
> يروي هذا البيت في كثير من الكتب كما ذكرته آنفا برفع (كلاهُما)  ولكني رأيته أيضا في بعض المنتديات بنصب ( كليهما) فما الصحيح من الوجهين ؟ وهل يجوز الوجهان هنا ؟ وما إعرابها في الحالتين ؟


كلاهما صحيح من جهة النحو يا شيخنا
فالنصب على الإتباع؛ كما في الحديث (من أدرك والديه عند الكبر أحدهما أو كليهما)، وكما في قول الشاعر:
فيا راكبا إما عرضت فبلغن ... نداماي من نجران أن لا تلاقيا
أبا كرب والأيهمين كليهما ... وقيسا بأعلى حضرموت اليمانيا
والرفع على القطع؛ كأنك قطعت كلامك قبل اكتمال الخبر، ثم بدأت فقلت (كلاهما) على الابتداء، واكتفيت بذلك عن إتمام الخبر؛ لأنه يدل عليه

وللفائدة فقد ورد في بعض أحاديث صحيح مسلم (حدثني فلان وفلان كليهما عن فلان)، والجادة في ذلك الرفع، لكن النصب له وجه ذكره الإمام النووي في شرح مسلم.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> وللفائدة فقد ورد في بعض أحاديث صحيح مسلم (حدثني فلان وفلان كليهما عن فلان)، والجادة في ذلك الرفع، لكن النصب له وجه ذكره الإمام النووي في شرح مسلم.


قال محققو علل الحديث لابن أبي حاتم تعليقا على حديث (كانا يسقيان به كليهما): " كذا في جميع النسخ: «كليهما» ، وهي توكيدٌ معنوي لألف المثنَّى في «كانا» ، أو «يسقيان» ، فالجادَّة أن يكون مرفوعًا بالألف: «كلاهما» إتباعًا لمحلِّ ألف المثنَّى، وبالألف جاء في مصادر التخريج، غيرَ أن ما وقع في النسخ الخطيَّة صحيحٌ أيضًا في العربية، وله أوجه ثلاثة:
الأول: الرفع على التوكيد، والأصل: «كلاهما» لكنْ أميلت الألفُ نحو الياء؛ فكُتِبَت ياءً، ولا تنطق إلا ألفًا ممالة: «كِلَيهُمَا» ، وسببُ إمالة الألف هنا: كسرة الكاف قبلها مفصولة عنها بحرف واحد. وانظر للإمالة التعليق على المسألة رقم (25) ، و (124) .
والثاني: النَّصْبُ مفعولاً به لفعل محذوف، والتقدير: «أعني كِلَيْهِمَا» ، ويقرأ بالياء الخالصة.
وهذان الوجهان ذكر مثلهما النوويُّ في "شرح مسلم" (1/41-42) ؛ في نحو قوله: «حدثنا فلانٌ وفلانٌ *كليهما عن فلان*» .
والوجه الثالث: الجَرُّ على المجاورة للمجرور قبله، وهو الضمير في قوله: «بهِ» ، وهو على ذلك توكيدٌ مرفوعٌ، لكنه جاء بالياء الخالصة للمجاورة، ومن شواهد العربية على جرِّ التوكيد المعنويِّ لمجاورة المجرور: قول أبي الغَرِيب الأعرابي [من البسيط] :
يا صاحِ بَلِّغْ ذَوِي الزَّوجاتِ كُلِّهِمُ
أنْ ليسَ وَصْلٌ إذا انحَلَّتْ عُرى الذَّنَبِ
قال ابن هشام: «كُلِّهم» توكيدٌ لـ «ذَوِي» ، لا للزَّوْجات، وإلا لقال: «كُلِّهِنَّ» ، و «ذوي» : منصوبٌ على المفعولية، وكان حَقُّ «كلهم» النصبَ، ولكنَّه خُفِضَ لمُجاورة المخفوض. "شرح شذور الذهب" (ص346) " انتهى 3/ 681

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

بارك الله فيكما أبا مالك وأبا حاتم ونفع بكما

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك
حياك الله ونفع بك
عند الكلام على مجيء الحال معرفة؛ من الأمثلة القليلة التي يذكرها النحاة في كتبهم 
ما قرئ من قوله تعالى: «لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة لَيَخْرُجَنَّ الْأَعَزُّ منها الأذلَّ» بضم الراء ( لَيَخْرُجَنَّ ) وتأويلها: ذليلا
ورواية حفص المشهورة بكسر الراء 
فمن من القراء قرأ بضمها؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

حياك الله وبياك يا شيخنا

هذه ليست قراءة مشهورة، وقد ذكر السمين الحلبي تفصيل القراءات في هذه الآية، ونسبها إلى حكاية الكسائي والفراء
وفي الآية قراءات أخرى تفيد الحكم النحوي؛ منها (لنخرجن)، ومنها (ليُخرَجن)، وينظر البحر المحيط لأبي حيان

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك
 حياك الله وبياك وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك نفع الله بك ، والله إني أحبك في الله حديث : «اتقو الله في الضعيفين : المرأة واليتيم». الحديث فيه ضعف  وهي ليست قضيتنا ؛ وإنما القضية أن بعض الزملاء عندنا في المدرسة اختلفوا في إعراب ( المرأة ) في الحديث.
  بعضهم يصر على أنها بدل مطابق؛ وبعضهم يصر على أنها بدل بعض من كل.
 أنا أعربتها كالفريق الثاني : بدل بعض من كل.
فما الصواب شيخنا الحبيب؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معذرة من التأخر في الرد يا شيخنا

والذي أراه أنها بدل بعض من كل، فلعلك تذكر وجهة نظر صاحبكم الذي يراها بدلا مطابقا
وما الفرق بين ذلك وبين قوله تعالى: {إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما} ؟ فإن قوله (أحدهما) بدل بعض من كل

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

وجهة نظر بعضهم أنه تفصيل بعد إجمال وهذا يكون في بدل الكل من الكل ؛ وبدل التفصيل بدل كل من كل؛ ويستندون في ذلك لكلام للأستاذ عباس حسن في ( النحو الوافي ).
 وبعضهم يرى أن بدل ( بعض من كل ) لابد أن يشتمل على ضمير يعود على المبدل منه ( كما في الآية التى ذكرتها شيخنا على سبيل المثال ) ، وهو غير موجود في الحديث المشار إليه، هذا ملخص ما قالوه

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يبدو أن هذا هو الصواب يا شيخنا الفاضل

وكلامي السابق خطأ، وأستغفر الله

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

> يبدو أن هذا هو الصواب يا شيخنا الفاضل
> 
> وكلامي السابق خطأ، وأستغفر الله


*بارك الله فيكم شيخنا
ولكن ما زال في النفس شيء
والموضوع ما زال يحتاج إلى مزيد من البحث وإليك هذا الاقتباس:
اعتراضات الشيخ خالد الأزهري على ابن مالك في كتاب (النبيل إلى نحو التسهيل). (ص: 51):
«ومقتضي كلامه، أي: ابن مالك أن بدل التفصيل بدل كل**، والحق أنه باعتبار اللفظ بدل بعض، وباعتبار المعني بدل كل**، فإن المجموع البدل**، ولكن زاد عليه بالتفصيل» . 
والنص من المكتبة الشاملة.*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا الكتاب ليس موجودا عندي في الشاملة يا شيخنا
فمن أين حصلت عليه ؟

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو مالك العوضي
					

هذا الكتاب ليس موجودا عندي في الشاملة يا شيخنا
فمن أين حصلت عليه ؟


الكتاب من ( مستودع الشاملة ) شيخنا الكريم ، وهذه بياناته كما جاءت بالشاملة وهو موجود بنسختي منها:
القسم : النحو والصرف
الكتاب: اعتراضات الشيخ خالد الأزهري على ابن مالك في كتاب (النبيل إلى نحو التسهيل)
من إعداد الباحث: محمد إبراهيم حسنين عبد الفتاح
المدرس في قسم اللغويات في - كلية اللغة العربية بالقاهرة - جامعة الأزهر
مصدر الكتاب: ملفات ( word)  رفعها (مختار الديرة) في موضوعه (الجزء الثالث من بحوث مهمة جداً) - ملتقى أهل الحديث
المستودع

*

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

*في مسألة: (جر التمييز)
  قال الدكتور عبده الراجحي في كتابه (التطبيق النحوي) (ص: 258) بعد الكلام عن إعراب الأعداد من أحد عشر إلى تسعة وتسعين:
«الأعداد الباقية يأتي بعدها اسم مفرد مجرور أو جمع مجرور -كما هو معلوم-ويعرب مضافا إليه، ومن الخطأ إعرابه تمييزا؛ لأن التمييز في الاصطلاح النحوي كلمة منصوبة».
  هذا هو رأي الدكتور عبده الراجحي؛ فهو يرى أن التمييز لا يأتي إلا منصوبا، وهو يعرب كذلك الاسم الواقع بعد ( كم الاستفهامية والخبرية) إذا كان مجرورا بالإضافة أو مجرورا بمن يعربه اسما مجرورا بالإضافة أو بمن لا تمييزا مجرورا كما هو الشائع وهو ما نُدَرِّسُه لطلابنا في المرحلة الإعدادية ( المتوسطة) كما في المناهج المقررة ...
  ومع أني لا أخفي ميلي (الشديد) إلى رأي الدكتور عبده الراجحي في هذه المسألة؛ إلا أنني ألتزم مع طلابي ما جاء في المنهج المقرر، وخصوصا أن الكتب المعاصرة تذكر جر التمييز في هذا الباب بلا قيد أو شرط.
فعلي سبيل المثال :
  قال الأستاذ عباس حسن في النحو الوافي (4/ 525) تعليقا على المسألة 164: تمييز العدد هامش (1):
 «ملاحظة»: إذا ورد في النحو كلمة: «تمييز» من غير قيد كان المراد -في الأغلب-التمييز المنصوب مطلقا -للعدد أو لغير العدد-أما التمييز غير المنصوب كالذي هنا في باب العدد فلا يذكر -في الأغلب-إلا مقيدا بالجر، فيقال تمييز مجرور. اهـ
وقال أيضا النحو الوافي (2/ 33)
  «كم» نوعان: «استفهامية»؛ وهي: اسم يسأل به عن عدد شيء. وتحتاج لتمييز منصوب في الغالب؛ نحو: كم درهماً تبرعت به؟ وتدخل في أدوات التعليق الاستفهامية. «وخبرية»؛ وهي: اسم يدل على كثرة الشيء ووفرته، ولها تمييز مجرور في الغالب؛ نحو: كم ظالمٍ أهلكه الله بظلمه.
  وبالبحث عن كلمة ( تمييز مجرور ) في كتب النحو في (الشاملة) حتى أتحقق من ورودها في كتب النحويين قديما ؛ وجدت بعض النصوص تذكر ( جر التمييز ) في هذا الباب ( العدد وكناياته ) مثل :
حاشية الخضري على ابن عقيل (3/ 116-118) [(النص من الشاملة) في باب «كم»]:
  ... قوله:(ككم رجال) كم خبرية مبتدأ خبره محذوف أي عندي أو مفعول لمحذوف أي ملكت ورجال تمييز مجرور بإضافتها إليه كتمييز العشرة ومره كتمييز المائة ...
شرح التصريح على التوضيح أو التصريح بمضمون التوضيح في النحو (1/ 278):لخالد الأزهري:
فأبت إلى فهم وما كدت آيبا                      وكم مثلها فارقتها وهي تصفر  ... و«كم» خبرية، و«مثلها» تمييز مجرور، بإضافة، والهاء المضاف إليها ترجع إلى القبيلة ...
فما رأيك شيخنا الفاضل في هذه المسألة؟*
*«ملاحظة»: النصوص المنقولة من الكتب المشار إليها كلها من المكتبة الشاملة لمن أراد مراجعتها في مصادرها .*

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

*قال الدكتور عبده الراجحي في كتابه (التطبيق النحوي) (ص: 395)(من الشاملة) :
**«قد ينون الممنوع من الصرف في الشعر، وهو ما يعرف بالضرورة الشعرية، وهناك لهجة عربية فصيحة تصرف الاسم دائما**».
فهلا تكرتم شيخنا الكريم بذكر هذه اللهجة ؟*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

حياك الله وبياك يا شيخنا الفاضل

قال الأشموني في: شرح الألفية (3/ 174)
( ... وزعم قوم أن صرف ما لا ينصرف مطلقا لغة، قال الأخفش: وكأن هذه لغة الشعراء؛ لأنهم اضطُروا إليه في الشعر فجرت ألسنتهم على ذلك في الكلام )

وقال ابن عصفور في: ضرائر الشعر (ص: 25)
( ... فإن قلت كيف جعلت صرف ما لا ينصرف من قبيل الضرائر، وقد زعم أبو الحسن الأخفش في الكبير له أنه سمع من العرب من يصرف في الكلام جميع ما لا ينصرف؟ وحكى الزجاجي أيضا في نوادره مثل ذلك، فالجواب أن صرف ما
لا ينصرف في الكلام إنما هو لغة لبعض العرب. قال أبو الحسن: فكأن ذلك لغة الشعراء، لأنهم قد اضطروا إليه في الشعر فصرفوه، فجرت ألسنتهم على ذلك)

وقال ابن مالك في: تسهيل الفوائد (ص: 224)
(وزعم قوم ان صرف ما لا ينصرف مطلقا لغة، والأعرف قصر ذلك على نحو سلاسل وقوارير)


وقال أبو حيان في: ارتشاف الضرب  (2/ 891)
(ويجوز في الضرورة صرف ما لا ينصرف، وهو لغة عند قوم من النحاة، وقد أجاز ذلك في الكلام أحمد بن يحيى، وأما الجمع المتناهي فقال الأخفش: بعض العرب تصرفه)

وقال السيوطي في: همع الهوامع  (1/ 132)
(وزعم قوم أن صرف ما لا ينصرف مطلقا أي في الاختيار لغة لبعض العرب حكاها الأخفش قال وكأن هذه لغة الشعراء لأنهم قد اضطروا إليه فى الشعر فجرت ألسنتهم على ذلك في الكلام)

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

*بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم ونفع بكم*

----------


## أبو أسامة العزيزي

*السلام عليكم أبا مالك وحياكم الله
في كتاب: (التطبيق النحوي) للدكتور عبده الراجحي قال في باب التوكيد :
**- عند توكيد الضمير المتصل المرفوع -سواء أكان مستترا أم بارزا-لا بد من فصله عن التوكيد بضمير منفصل مرفوع يعرب توكيدا لفظيا لا محل له من الإعراب، أو بكلمة أخرى غير الضمير، 
**فنقول:*
*كتبت أنا نفسي هذا الموضوع.*
*كتبت: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير رفع متحرك، والتاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل.*
*أنا: ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.*
*نفسي: توكيد مرفوع بضمة مقدرة منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بحركة المناسبة، والياء " اهـ*
*  والسؤال: ألا يصح أن يعرب الضمير المنفصل ( أنا ) بدلا في هذه الجملة؟ * *
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أما قولك (كتبت أنا) يا شيخنا الفاضل، فلا يصح أن تعرب (أنا) فيه بدلا؛ لأن البدل هو التابع المقصود بالحكم ويكون على نية تكرار العامل، والعامل لا يصح هنا تكراره؛ إذ لا يقال (كتب أنا)

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> هل يصح جمع فَهْم على أفهام أو فهوم ؟
> 
> الجواب:
> جمع فَعْل على فعول مطرد،


بارك الله فيكم .
بالفعل هو مطرد .
ومنه تسمية كتاب ابن الجوزي : تلقيح فهوم أهل الأثر في عيون التاريخ والسير

----------

